# July 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

*July 2015 189 Visa Applicants*

Hi all,

Creating this group for all those who have received the invitation on 6th July and planning to apply visa this month...

Kindly subscribe in and share your experiences to help others.

Thanks.


----------



## macho123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, 

I applied for my eoi and not knowing i did not select "not related" for my experience in eoi for the experience deducted by ACS. I have 60 points, but Eoi calculated 65 points. I assumed eoi will chk my ACS letter and deduct the points accordingly. 
But today I got an invite and got to know I made this mistake.

Please can someone help me with this what to do now. 

Currently I applied with ielts with 0 points (minimum 6 across all sections)

Can I now apply for ielts and secure 7 if possible and update my visa application with extra 10 points before my invite expires?

Or

If above is not possible, can I drop my invite asap so that at least I can be in queue with 60 points?

Or

Do I need to wait for 2 month not submitting my invite and then update my eoi?. In this case what will be the effective date of submitting my eoi?

Thanks in advance
Mach


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Friends,
First of all congratulations to everyone who has got an invite recently to lodge the VISA application.
Creating this thread for everyone who has lodged or planning to lodge his/her VISA application in the month of July.
Lets discuss our status where we are at present and any communication we get from CO.
Lets help out by knowing the timelines and hope to continue till we receive the grants.
this thread should also be used as helping out each other and we need advises from people who have already filled out the VISA form and uploaded the documents.
All the best everyone on this next step and hope we all get a grant soon.

Cheers.


----------



## vvcephei (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I have appliced for visa 189 and now in process of uploading documents. 

I have one query

Is there any change in requirement for police certificate? earlier it was only required for countries where we have spent 1 year or more. now i see they mention 90days for more.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh that is strange and surprising.
If that is the case I may need to apply for UK PCC and I don't know how much time it takes. 

Can anyone throw a light on that.


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have an unfortunate dilemma, 

I Submitted my EOI on May 18th and got an invite on July 6th,

But my ACS letter is expired on 5th July, 

My question is ACS letter needs to be valid at the time of the invitation or the visa application date?

Can someone share some thoughts pleas


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

vvcephei said:


> Hi I have appliced for visa 189 and now in process of uploading documents.
> 
> I have one query
> 
> Is there any change in requirement for police certificate? earlier it was only required for countries where we have spent 1 year or more. now i see they mention 90days for more.


Hi there,
Where did you get the information that PCC is required when we stay in a country >= 90 days?. As per the most current website of DIBP, it's still one year Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Spark23 said:


> I have an unfortunate dilemma,
> 
> I Submitted my EOI on May 18th and got an invite on July 6th,
> 
> ...


ACS letter is valid for 24 months from date of issue, so you're good unless CO comes back asking for a latest one, but I guess they won't.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks, looks like we have a duplicate thread. Can a moderator merge the two, or something??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks, looks like we have a duplicate thread. Can a moderator merge the two, or something??


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Macho,
Although this is an honest mistake but as clearly if you had claimed correctly with 60 points you would not have received an invite this time around.as no 60 pointers were invited this time.
Incorrect claiming of points has later been rejected at the visa stage.
So there are many cases where overclaiming of points led to VISA rejection.
While there are other cases also where the CO mailed the applicant back and said as this is an honest mistake and you would have anyway received an invite with 60 points so he did not reject the application.

But the weights are heavily against you as the probability of yours receiving a VISA this or next time were very slim.

I would suggest to let this invite lapse. Meantime give IELTS or PTE
update a new EOI after this invite lapses and you will have a new invite in SEPT with updated points.

anyway with 60 points you would have received an invite by Sep so it wouldn't matter.

the invite is based on EOI and now you cannot make any changes based on new IELTS.

Pls think carefully and decide.



macho123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for my eoi and not knowing i did not select "not related" for my experience in eoi for the experience deducted by ACS. I have 60 points, but Eoi calculated 65 points. I assumed eoi will chk my ACS letter and deduct the points accordingly.
> But today I got an invite and got to know I made this mistake.
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi moderators,
Can this thread be merged with the below thread as both have same topic of discussion.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/798034-july-2015-189-visa-applicants.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sukesh123 said:


> hi moderators,
> Can this thread be merged with the below thread as both have same topic of discussion.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/798034-july-2015-189-visa-applicants.html
> ...


Done


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

With the increase in the visa fee, starting this year.. Can anyone please specify the exact fee they have paid for theselves and spouse while applying visa after July invites?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Singh,
Check out this link for VISA price estimator in different currencies....


Pricing Estimator



ssingh18 said:


> With the increase in the visa fee, starting this year.. Can anyone please specify the exact fee they have paid for theselves and spouse while applying visa after July invites?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

Formally subscribing to this thread as i got the invite confirmation today from my agent...All the best for Visa process to all!!!!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

macho123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for my eoi and not knowing i did not select "not related" for my experience in eoi for the experience deducted by ACS. I have 60 points, but Eoi calculated 65 points. I assumed eoi will chk my ACS letter and deduct the points accordingly.
> But today I got an invite and got to know I made this mistake.
> ...


I would suggest you let this EOI expire, in the two months waiting time you can write IELTS and try to score 7 in each band, note that for 189 it's mandatory to score 7 in each.
After two months, apply for a new EOI with corrected experience and new IELTS scores.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> First of all congratulations to everyone who has got an invite recently to lodge the VISA application.
> Creating this thread for everyone who has lodged or planning to lodge his/her VISA application in the month of July.
> Lets discuss our status where we are at present and any communication we get from CO.
> ...


Hi Sukesh123,

Is there any guideline for filling visa forms.
Or any link
it would be much easier that way. thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> I would suggest you let this EOI expire, in the two months waiting time you can write IELTS and try to score 7 in each band, note that for 189 it's mandatory to score 7 in each.
> After two months, apply for a new EOI with corrected experience and new IELTS scores.


Yeah, you should let the EOI expire. And aim for 8 in IELTS and you should get the invite almost immediately in the next round!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
found this link very useful. You can go through this blog written by a forum member...

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Also got one attachment which has detailed step by step explanation. very detailed so need patience....






brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Sukesh123,
> 
> Is there any guideline for filling visa forms.
> Or any link
> it would be much easier that way. thanks


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Oh that is strange and surprising.
> If that is the case I may need to apply for UK PCC and I don't know how much time it takes.
> 
> Can anyone throw a light on that.


I have just started the UK PCC today. Fairly simple process, the website says 10 working days + postage times. 

https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

But is it true.
Have the rules changed. DO we need to provide PCC for country where we stayed for more than 90 days now instead of 12 months as earlier was the rule.

Has anyone else seen this while lodging the VISA>
I am yet to pay the fees so cannot see this option as of now.






sandeep.2014 said:


> I have just started the UK PCC today. Fairly simple process, the website says 10 working days + postage times.
> 
> https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

*189 Visa Lodge July-2015 Gang*

Hi Folks,

I am starting this thread so that the guys who received the invite on 06-Jul can come and discuss their queries.:juggle:


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

Has anyone included their parents or in-laws in the non-migrating family members section? I submitted my form and now I am being asked to provide character certificate, form 1221 and health certificate. My friend suggested to me that I wait for the case officer to be assigned and then take it up with him. For him, it was not there. I want to know of anyone knows if it is mandatory or not?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Well if you got CO allocated within a day then jt was quick. I have lodged my application on 7th July but will upload documents on coming weekend


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

*189-July 2015 Applicants*

Hi 
A call out to all those who have applied or applying for Visa in July.
A few questions.
1. Can we do PCC now as soon as we get invite?

Thanks
Sree


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Hi
> A call out to all those who have applied or applying for Visa in July.
> A few questions.
> 1. Can we do PCC now as soon as we get invite?
> ...


Yes you can as it is valid for an year which is enough time after you get invite.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

SreeIndia said:


> Hi
> A call out to all those who have applied or applying for Visa in July.
> A few questions.
> 1. Can we do PCC now as soon as we get invite?
> ...


The best approach is to go for PCC & medicals a month after filing your application. This gives max time after visa grant.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I got invitation on 6th July 2015 round and planning to lodge visa in the July.I have below queries- Please suggest.

1) What should i fill end date for current employment in visa application?

2) For education details, I have put my graduation details as in the help it's asking for tertiary level education(i.e Higher education). In the EOI , I have put higher education details.Is it required to put 10th and 12th in the visa application?

3) Overseas employment at skilled level, I have put 5 years as I have total 8 years of experience out of 2 years deducted and 6 years considered as skilled employment. Is this correct?

4) Non migrating dependents , if i put my parents details , do i need to submits their PCC and Medical as well.

5) I am not claiming any points for spouse employment but I am entering all her employment details in visa applications. 
Question is , do I need to provide her employment proofs?

6) Got acs on 25th May , filled EOI on 16th June and Invitation on 6th July 2015. Promotion letter effective from 1st July 2015 with title change. Do I need to put this new title in visa application or better to fill same as done in EOI as per acs letter.


Thanks,
John


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

tsingh said:


> Yes you can as it is valid for an year which is enough time after you get invite.



Hi tsingh,

I got replies for below questions but not so confident. Can you please share your opinion on the below ones.

1) What should i fill end date for current employment in visa application?

2) For education details, I have put my graduation details as in the help it's asking for tertiary level education(i.e Higher education). Is it required to put 10th and 12th also?

3) Overseas employment at skilled level, I have put 5 years as I have total 8 years of experience out of 2 years deducted and 6 years considered as skilled employment. Is this correct?

4) Non migrating dependents , if i put my parents details , do i need to submits their PCC and Medical as well.

5) I am not claiming any points for spouse employment but I am entering all her employment details in visa applications. 
Question is , do I need to provide her employment proofs?

6) Got acs on 25th May , filled EOI on 16th June and Invitation on 6th July 2015. Promotion letter effective from 1st July 2015 with title change. Do I need to put this new title in visa application or better to fill same as done in EOI as per acs letter.


Thanks,
John


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Please find my replies in line



John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation on 6th July 2015 round and planning to lodge visa in the July.I have below queries- Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Friends,
finally was able to submit my VISA application today.
While checking on the documents list to be attached for character certificate I can see the below text in the help text....
All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
•the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days;

I was initially in the belief that you need to provide PCC only for places where u lived more than 12 months.
this 90 days clause is a bit confusing.
Is this usual. Do I need to provide PCC for a country where I stayed for 4 months.

Does anyone else face this maybe some people who have recently filled the VISA.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Can anybody reply on the above query


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks, there are atleast "3" threads for the same subject/topic. Can we request the moderators to merge all these into 1 thread??

1. 189-July 2015 Applicants
2. July 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status
3. 189 Visa Lodge July-2015 Gang


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Hi tsingh,
> 
> I got replies for below questions but not so confident. Can you please share your opinion on the below ones.
> 
> ...


1) Enter the date on which you will submit your visa. Actually its a bug and you cannot enter 'Currently working' there.

2) Graduation details are enough. The assessment is all they care about anyway.

3) Yes.

4) No.

5) No.

6) IF the acs letter has your old designation specifically written in it. Then I will recommend not to change it now.


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys - Can we include both the parents as non-migrating in our application? If yes, what benefit will they get with this? Also will I be required to submit their visa fees too? Does this needs to be done when filing EOI or visa application?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Check my reply in red



John_dh said:


> Hi tsingh,
> 
> I got replies for below questions but not so confident. Can you please share your opinion on the below ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

and as per recent update ACS is valid for 3yrs. please check the update. I read it some where on the site but as they have changed the website unable to find the link.

All the best!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks, there are atleast "3" threads for the same subject/topic. Can we request the moderators to merge all these into 1 thread??
> 
> 1. 189-July 2015 Applicants
> 2. July 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status
> 3. 189 Visa Lodge July-2015 Gang


Done - thank you! 
kaju


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Guys,

Finally lodged my visa application on 9th July. Front loaded everything except form 80.
Looking forward for the best outcome. Please keep on sharing your experiences.

Good luck to all.


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

I applied for UK PCC from Australia. It took approximately 15 working days to receive it here in Australia. 



suku1809 said:


> Oh that is strange and surprising.
> If that is the case I may need to apply for UK PCC and I don't know how much time it takes.
> 
> Can anyone throw a light on that.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

First of all I must appreciate each and every expat here for sharing their experiences and most valuable suggestions and their experiences.
Not sure when i can receive the invitation for my visa applied for EOI on 28th april 2015. Eagerly waiting for the august 2015 round. Missed on july 6th 2015. I think the one applied with 60 points did not received the invitations on july 6th. Can any one tell how much time it takes for me to get the invitation.
How much time it takes for the immigration site to get updated after each invitation round. Still there is no updated list of the occupation to which invitations are given.
What is the reason behind that DIBP provide only one invitation round in july 6th. How many invitations rounds can we expect in the August round? If it is only one invitation round how many invitations are issued for an occupation? 
I have applied for the NSW state sponsorship aswell. I am a bit confused that NSW is opened in 2015-2016 year or not. Can any say that NSW is issuing the visas or not.
Acs: 27/3/2015 +ve
Software engineer (2613)
English points: 10 points claimed.
Type of visa : 189, 190(nsw)
Total points: 60 pts and 65 points for the state sponsored
EOI Submitted : 28/04/2015


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sameer,
thanks for your reply.

Were you in UK for more than 1 year.

In my case it was not 12 months so that's why thinking of submitting the UK PCC or not.




sameer84in said:


> I applied for UK PCC from Australia. It took approximately 15 working days to receive it here in Australia.


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Technically I was not there for more than 365 days..but if you see month to month I was there for 12 months..so instead of waiting I decided to apply it..if it is 11 month in your case then I think you can wait..it will save you some money in this costly process 



suku1809 said:


> hi Sameer,
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> Were you in UK for more than 1 year.
> ...


----------



## TiffNis (Jul 10, 2015)

suku1809 - thank you for sharing the link (eVisa Blog) - I feel much better knowing the process the application takes now. 

(Sorry I am new and seem to clicked the wrong post to reply to you originally post)

Thank you to everyone on this forum!


----------



## gma12 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello all

CO assigned on 1st July - Medical and PCC uploaded - Filling up Form 80 as asked by the CO 

<please don't spread out information over multiple posts!>
kaju/moderator


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I received an invitation this July. I have paid the fees and I am now in process of uploading documents. I had also included my wife in the application. I am not sure what needs to be uploaded for proof of English for her. Is it that she has to appear for IELTS and get a minimum score? I have a certified letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction is English, and she has studied for 12 years in English medium. Will that be enough?

Any sort of information will be helpful and greatly appreciated.

Have a great day ahead!


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys -- I have received the invitation jul6 and recently I have submitted my visa too.....I realized that I did a mistake in the visa....in the experience history section, I appropriately selected the nominated checkbox according to the ACS report and my EOI points also reflect the ACS report, however, in a different section, I selected 8yr exp rather than 5yr....I did'nt over claim the points but I misrepresented in that particular section.... How bad is this and is there any way to fix it??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks,

While filling the 189 visa application, I am posed with the below question. What option do I choose, "Yes" or "No"?

*Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here Overseas refers to any employment outside Australia.
If you are claiming points for Experience and you have got your skills assessed then you should fill Yes.

I think your occupations should also show as per you updated in EOI in the section.

You just need to provide more details.



jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> While filling the 189 visa application, I am posed with the below question. What option do I choose, "Yes" or "No"?
> 
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Ausdream,
its ok. Nothing to worry about. Its a mistake and you are not claiming any points for 8 years so it should be ok.
Just remember to download and update this in the Form 1023 - Incorrect information form.
mention your mistake in this form and upload the form.
Upload it under the type 1023, you can choose this from the drop down.
, elaborate it and explain the circumstances or the confusion you had which had you provide the incorrect information. 




ausdream189 said:


> Hi guys -- I have received the invitation jul6 and recently I have submitted my visa too.....I realized that I did a mistake in the visa....in the experience history section, I appropriately selected the nominated checkbox according to the ACS report and my EOI points also reflect the ACS report, however, in a different section, I selected 8yr exp rather than 5yr....I did'nt over claim the points but I misrepresented in that particular section.... How bad is this and is there any way to fix it??


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

Finally lodged the application for 189 on 8th July and front loaded everything including form 80, medicals completed and PCC uploaded. Just waiting for CO now... phew!


----------



## gma12 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear All,

I need a advice from you seniors. I am in a strange situation. Have only a week left to upload my form80.

6 - Do you have a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?

All my documents, Passport, National ID Card, 10 Grade Certificate, every document has the same date of birth. However, I had a different one at birth. Do I mention it here or just keep quiet (to not get into complications)? The real problem is, when I give details of my siblings, the time between me and my elder brother is only 3.5 months if i go with my date of birth in passport. I do not have a birth certificate. What do experts suggest on this problem?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi
I submitted the PR application few days back and in the process of getting medicals and PCC documents. I am already in Australia on a work visa.
My question to all those who already did medicals for their family incl. children and are presently in AUS,
1. Do we need to present *immunisation* *records* for children during the medical examination?
2. Also, did anyone apply for their medicare here already?
Thanks for ur help!
Sree


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks, I have this question, rather late in the process, but it worries me to an extent!!

The question is: I am submitting my visa for 189 tomorrow and intend to make the payment too, tomorrow (i.e. on 15-July-2015). *What are the chances of me getting a visa grant??* I definitely have a genuine work experience and haven't fudged any experience or certificates..


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks, I have this question, rather late in the process, but it worries me to an extent!!
> 
> The question is: I am submitting my visa for 189 tomorrow and intend to make the payment too, tomorrow (i.e. on 15-July-2015). *What are the chances of me getting a visa grant??* I definitely have a genuine work experience and haven't fudged any experience or certificates..


I obviously can't answer that definitively, but I'd say if you have made it this far you have a good shot of getting it. Try not to stress about it too much, if all your paperwork is in order you are likely to EVENTUALLY get your grant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks, I have this question, rather late in the process, but it worries me to an extent!!
> 
> The question is: I am submitting my visa for 189 tomorrow and intend to make the payment too, tomorrow (i.e. on 15-July-2015). What are the chances of me getting a visa grant?? I definitely have a genuine work experience and haven't fudged any experience or certificates..


It all depends on your documentation. If you have properly documented each and every reason of the points claimed, you should get your grant. Remember that majority of cases are rejected on the basis of wrong points claimed, health reasons or applied in a wrong occupation code.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Relax..... No one can answer you in the definite.
If your paper work is good. You have provided enough evidence of the points claimed. If you are in good health. No police records. Then you should get a grant sooner or later.
I haven't seen anyone been rejected a VISA if information provided is correct and no over claiming of points is there.
now that you will submit your VISA app its just a waiting game for now.



jelli-kallu said:


> Folks, I have this question, rather late in the process, but it worries me to an extent!!
> 
> The question is: I am submitting my visa for 189 tomorrow and intend to make the payment too, tomorrow (i.e. on 15-July-2015). *What are the chances of me getting a visa grant??* I definitely have a genuine work experience and haven't fudged any experience or certificates..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Guys,
to everyone who is working on uploading his documents or working on preparing the PDFs for their proofs. FOund one very good site to edit and work on pdf's.
I used this to merge documents ,edit and separate any PDF's.
Hope it helps you out....

https://online2pdf.com/


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Guys,
> to everyone who is working on uploading his documents or working on preparing the PDFs for their proofs. FOund one very good site to edit and work on pdf's.
> I used this to merge documents ,edit and separate any PDF's.
> Hope it helps you out....
> ...


use this one. I think this is better, i have used it while preparing my documents. You might get a crack code if you search in google (but that is not really required as it is needed only to edit the content of PDFs)
~
https://www.pdfill.com/pdf_tools_free.html


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello friends,

Can anyone help me with the details of the documents that need to be uploaded in case of name change in past both due to marriage and a change for assign surname?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in ..

ACS: 16th Jan 2015
PTEA Mar 10 2015 ( S-90,R-84,L-79,W-75)
EOI submitted: 10th March 2015.
Invitation received : 24th April 2015.
Visa Applied : June 15 2015.
Grant : :noidea::noidea:


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

guys, how can we pay visa fees.

my CC limit is just INR 2.8lacs. i think VISA fee comes around INR 3.5 lacs. any suggestion?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> guys, how can we pay visa fees.
> 
> my CC limit is just INR 2.8lacs. i think VISA fee comes around INR 3.5 lacs. any suggestion?



Get a Travel card from ICICI / HDFC bank.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

R.P.G said:


> guys, how can we pay visa fees.
> 
> my CC limit is just INR 2.8lacs. i think VISA fee comes around INR 3.5 lacs. any suggestion?


Pay off your credit card's current balance (to bring the balance to ₹0) PLUS an extra ₹70,000 _or more_ on top of that so that your available credit is ₹3.5 lakh... that way, the charges for the visa fees will go through... the credit card company will allow ₹2.8 lakh as per your credit limit, and since you will have _*pre-paid*_ ₹70,000, you are simply using the money you've paid in advance so, when the transaction is finished, the balance on your credit card should be ₹2.8 lakh.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Pay off your credit card's current balance (to bring the balance to ₹0) PLUS an extra ₹70,000 _or more_ on top of that so that your available credit is ₹3.5 lakh... that way, the charges for the visa fees will go through... the credit card company will allow ₹2.8 lakh as per your credit limit, and since you will have _*pre-paid*_ ₹70,00, you are simply using the money you've paid in advance so, when the transaction is finished, the balance on your credit card should be ₹2.8 lakh.



thanks will look into that. Travel card also seems a good option. Thanks anyway.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would also advise over paying by an additional amount, just to allow for any foreign currency exchange charges... you never know how much your credit card will charge for accepting a transaction that is not in ₹.


----------



## sabi69 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi All

I too have received an invitation on the 6th July, I am the primary applicant, my boyfriend is my defacto partner and my mom is dependent.

Please help, I have two questions - 
1. For the defacto Relationship you must have lived together for 12 months from the time you apply? Is this the time you click apply now in Skillselect and complete all the pages? ( I have been too scared to go further till I am sure) We have been officially been living together since 12th July but our lease only starts together on the 01/08/2014.
2. If you do not provide enough information for example for my mother or my partner and they are rejected will this jeopardise the other two applicants chances of getting the visa?

Many thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## dhaarini (Aug 3, 2013)

*Query reg Partner skills employment and PCC*

Hi everybody,

we got the invite on July 6th and we have submitted our Visa application. We are claiming partner points also and added the necessary details in our application. However while uploading the documents , the link for employment reference for the partner details are not appearing. Let us know if that is actually not required as we have given the ACS details or we are missing something.

For PCC,

My added stay in Australia will exceed 12 months, however i didnt stay continously for 12 months. Should I apply for australian PCC ?

Also, i stayed in USA for a period of 7 months. Should i get a PCC for that also?.

Thanks .


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Greetings

I have got an invite on 6 July, have paid fees and lodged visa.
At the stage of uploading documents, confused if doing pcc and med now will have any added advantage.

Thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the details of the documents that need to be uploaded in case of name change in past both due to marriage and a change for assign surname?
> 
> Thanks In Advance.


On a different note, what the mode of payment, when you submitted your application? And what were the transaction fees??


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

For PDF editing, Use adobe acrobat pro trial version. Far easier than the online tools..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi..

Has there been a case where the CO has rejected the application because of designation not matching the nominated occupation??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

We applied for our Visa today. Invite received on 6th July 2015


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi July Borns...... Hows the wait coming up.
I just filled 10 days ago and it feels one month already. this wait is killing me .
How to pass the time......


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi July Borns...... Hows the wait coming up.
> I just filled 10 days ago and it feels one month already. this wait is killing me .
> How to pass the time......


So true!!!
i just filed 3 days back and already waiting..Hahaha
Btw , what is the average time for visa grant
i have seen people getting it within a month!! what do you think??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Just to add to suku1809 and brisbane_bound - I submitted yesterday and the wait is killing me


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

What I see from. The forum. Is people getting the grant within 2 months but there are cases for example March guys who are still awaiting their grant whereas people from June started getting thir visa. So it's difficult to predict 



brisbane_bound said:


> So true!!!
> i just filed 3 days back and already waiting..Hahaha
> Btw , what is the average time for visa grant
> i have seen people getting it within a month!! what do you think??


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Thought of posting the anwers as I found it by actually going thru the process  Hope this helps someone who is in a similar situation.



SreeIndia said:


> Hi
> I submitted the PR application few days back and in the process of getting medicals and PCC documents. I am already in Australia on a work visa.
> My question to all those who already did medicals for their family incl. children and are presently in AUS,
> 1. Do we need to present *immunisation* *records* for children during the medical examination?
> ...


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, Guys Please update July invitation on ICT 261112.


----------



## gkumark (Mar 23, 2015)

Did anybody who submitted the application in July contact DIBP? Any news?


----------



## dhaarini (Aug 3, 2013)

*Reg Chest X ray*



SreeIndia said:


> Thought of posting the anwers as I found it by actually going thru the process  Hope this helps someone who is in a similar situation.


Hi SreeIndia,

Can you please tell me at how many weeks did you take a Chest Xray for your wife ?We are also in a similar situation . I am in my 5 month of pregnancy and in Australia on a work Visa. We just submitted our application and also uploaded the other documents except for medicals. I got mixed responses for taking a chest xray during pregnancy. 

Thanks,
Dhaarini


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

dhaarini said:


> Hi SreeIndia,
> 
> Can you please tell me at how many weeks did you take a Chest Xray for your wife ?We are also in a similar situation . I am in my 5 month of pregnancy and in Australia on a work Visa. We just submitted our application and also uploaded the other documents except for medicals. I got mixed responses for taking a chest xray during pregnancy.
> 
> ...



Hi Dhaarini,

i am quite certain i saw something related to pregnant women written in the form 26 or 160.
Have you checked them?


----------



## dhaarini (Aug 3, 2013)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Dhaarini,
> 
> i am quite certain i saw something related to pregnant women written in the form 26 or 160.
> Have you checked them?


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I haven't checked these forms. I will check again.

Thanks,
dhaarini


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

What is the notification trigger in the system when a CO is allocated? Is it an email? Or do we see a status update in the system?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes you get an email and sometimes you don't. there is no surety.



jelli-kallu said:


> What is the notification trigger in the system when a CO is allocated? Is it an email? Or do we see a status update in the system?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Sometimes you get an email and sometimes you don't. there is no surety.


So if you have front-loaded the documents, you only can hope a CO has been allocated, is it? And (As per DIBP SLAs) hope that one is among the 75% of the population, who are guaranteed to have their application processed?? Sad!


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

Useful Link:
www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys.....What's up.

So August has started. We are officially in our second month of VISA submissions now. Hope everyone of you has uploaded all his docs. I have my medicals lined up for the 15th so hope everything goes well.
Submitted my PCC for both India and Malaysia already. am in double mind on the FOrm 80 part. thinking whether to upload or not.
Lets see. others have you uploaded everything.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Guys.....What's up.
> 
> So August has started. We are officially in our second month of VISA submissions now. Hope everyone of you has uploaded all his docs. I have my medicals lined up for the 15th so hope everything goes well.
> Submitted my PCC for both India and Malaysia already. am in double mind on the FOrm 80 part. thinking whether to upload or not.
> Lets see. others have you uploaded everything.


Suku me too have submitted all other docs including PCC and Medical except form 80. Let's see how it goes.Fingers crossed.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Subscribing... Visa lodged on 11 July. Although, not expecting any sort of contact from CO anytime before end of Aug. Plus, I am also awaiting few docs to upload on immiaccount. Fingers Crossed


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

So are you planning to submit the Form 80.



John_dh said:


> Suku me too have submitted all other docs including PCC and Medical except form 80. Let's see how it goes.Fingers crossed.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> So are you planning to submit the Form 80.


No I am not planning to submit form 80. I think it's necessary for those who has lots of travel history. Also I think it's required for those who are applying from Australia. So I am planning to submit on-request from CO.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

gkumark said:


> Did anybody who submitted the application in July contact DIBP? Any news?[/QUOT
> 
> CO allocation will happen at least after a month. As people got invitation on 6th July , so we expect hearing about CO application for July applicants by 6th August.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

is there a group for July 2015 190 Visa Applicants Status?


----------



## tpenjor (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have lodge my 189 visa on July 7th, Now i have serious doubt about my point calculation. I considered my two years masters study sponsored by my employer as work experience, (The employer is considering as work because they sent me to study as i face some challenge in shouldering the work load) at the same time i am paid equivalent to full time as i am regular full time employee. Will DIAC will consider that two years as work experience? like ACS considered my study as work experience. Please guys let me know, should i withdraw the application before co allocation ? or take risk?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Guys.....What's up.
> 
> So August has started. We are officially in our second month of VISA submissions now. Hope everyone of you has uploaded all his docs. I have my medicals lined up for the 15th so hope everything goes well.
> Submitted my PCC for both India and Malaysia already. am in double mind on the FOrm 80 part. thinking whether to upload or not.
> Lets see. others have you uploaded everything.


Thats's nice Suku. We are now done with PCC & Medicals. I am in the process of filling FORM 80 and will be sending it to my MARA Agent by tomorrow. 

Trust me, its pain to sort all the months  asked in Form80. Good news is I am close to complete. :eyebrows:


----------



## mageea3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi All

I know it's still very early but has anyone from july lodgement heard anything from a CO yet?!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes Sir,
its very early as of today. Maybe we need to wait atleast 10 more days for the July applications to be picked up.



mageea3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know it's still very early but has anyone from july lodgement heard anything from a CO yet?!!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

dhaarini said:


> Hi SreeIndia,
> 
> Can you please tell me at how many weeks did you take a Chest Xray for your wife ?We are also in a similar situation . I am in my 5 month of pregnancy and in Australia on a work Visa. We just submitted our application and also uploaded the other documents except for medicals. I got mixed responses for taking a chest xray during pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Dhaarini
I was 14 weeks pregnant when i did my chest Xray. Its upto you if you take it or not noone else has a say. As i said, I asked for a shielded Xray so they covered below the chest with a heavy plastic like cover. I was not worried though


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi frz
Anyone who applied for PCC from India from AUS through VFS? I was not worried so far, but this is the killing one as I had to give away my passport  
Any idea about timelines? I applied in July and the scan date in VFS site says 29 July, 2015. I read mixed responses from people in different threads. 
In my case, I have two addresses in India to be verified, one being the address in passport (permanent address ) as the last stayed address and the other one being my temporary address in Bangalore before that. 
Anyone done it already? you guys provide your viewpoints based on ur experience?
Thanks!


----------



## sketchesx (Aug 5, 2015)

*Newbie*

Hello! I'm new to this so apologies if this pops up in the wrong place.

My partner is the main applicant and I am the partner on the 189 Visa, we submitted the EOI in May, 12 days later we got the invite to apply. Applied on 22nd June 2015 and so far no CO! Is this right?

Our application online just says 'Application Received' - we are waiting for CO to be allocated before we do medicals as I'm awaiting minor surgery.

Anyone had any issues with medicals? I am due to have some minor surgery so have open referrals with a hospital currently and am quote a 'curvy' lady shall we say - is this likely to be an issue? Starting to get worried about this!! 

If anyone had any details of medical details, CO allocation for end of June 189 applications (with partner) or just wants to say hello - please shout! Goodluck to fellow June applicants! Got my fingers crossed!!

Sketches x

EOI Submitted: 28-04-2015. Invited: 07-05-2015. 
Application/PCCs/All Docs Submitted: 22-06-2015 (PAID same day)
CO: ???


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Frz
Just came across this url where we can track our visa application progress with fellow members. Hope you updated this with ur timelines, just came across this while going thru other threads.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Y/edit#gid=277

Also, if we look at 189 June applicants thread, they are being granted visa this week(July last week and Aug 1st week) provided they had all docs uploaded. Also some of them getting a direct grant and I assume this is for those who had all docs in place.. Gud to see that, keeping this in mind hopefully we can be assured of a grant by September or early Oct...your thoughts?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

sketchesx said:


> Hello! I'm new to this so apologies if this pops up in the wrong place.
> 
> My partner is the main applicant and I am the partner on the 189 Visa, we submitted the EOI in May, 12 days later we got the invite to apply. Applied on 22nd June 2015 and so far no CO! Is this right?
> 
> ...


Hey ya Sketches x 

"Applied on 22nd June 2015 and so far no CO! Is this right?" I think it's alright. 

You can go for medicals even before CO allocation. You can be open about your future minor surgery with the Panel Doc and he should be able to direct you. Find out the Panel hospital, give them a call and let them know your situation if you can go with medicals now or post the minor surgery. 

I don't think being curvy is going to be a problem. TB seems to be one of the alarming things for DIBP & even folks with latent/active TB get time to show improvement and get their grants. So please take a chill pill & don't get too worked up regarding this. IF you do so your BP is going to raise. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## dhaarini (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks SreeIndia . I have scheduled my medicals next week. I was worried in the beginning since few doctors also suggested waiting till the end. Good luck to you for your grant !!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Any CO Contact for applicants who lodge their visa in the month of July?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I think its a bit early for July applicants. But, its good that at least we can monitor each other progress in this thread.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

John_dh said:


> Any CO Contact for applicants who lodge their visa in the month of July?


Was gonna ask the same question. I think July applicant will get COs allocated in the last week of August :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_xmHIlv_BkIdWtDb0RqeWJIdEU/view?usp=sharing


Comparison 2014 - 2015 (July lodge)


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Hi frz
> Anyone who applied for PCC from India from AUS through VFS? I was not worried so far, but this is the killing one as I had to give away my passport
> Any idea about timelines? I applied in July and the scan date in VFS site says 29 July, 2015. I read mixed responses from people in different threads.
> In my case, I have two addresses in India to be verified, one being the address in passport (permanent address ) as the last stayed address and the other one being my temporary address in Bangalore before that.
> ...


Looks like i have some hope of getting it sooner as the Scan date changed to today s date and the status says "Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied".
I believe might be because one of the addresses that i mentioned was my passport address. Not sure though. Now I hope it will be cleared in a week's time. Some people experienced 6-8 weeks , where the application went through a PSK in India address etc.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all. 

Just a quick introduction of myself.

Engineers Australia assessment application - 30/12/2014
EA positive - 19/4/2015
EOI lodgement - 21/4/2015
EOI invite - 22/5/2015
189 visa application lodgement - 05/06/2015
Medicals - 10/6/2015
Indian pcc - 15/6/2015
Australian pcc - 23/6/2015 [ Since i had done my masters in sydney, and lived in australia for 2 yrs
had to submit Australian pcc ] 
Case officer first contact - 23/7/2015
189 visa grant - ..awaiting..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Hows it going. I mean the wait is it the same slow paced as I feel for myself or is it the same for everyone.
Well one good news is I came to know of someone who lodged VISA on 20 June and got assigned a CO today. So I guess maybe another 15 days or so we should see CO's being assigned to July VISA applicants. All the best. to everyone


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

6 April IELTS score 7.5
17 April +ve ACS assessment. 
29 April EOI 189 filed. 65 points Sw Eng
15 June Moved to Melbourne on 457
6 July Invited for 189
10 Aug Submitted application & paid fee


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello my fellow July applicants!! This forum has been silent for long. From other forums it is clear that the DIBP train has reached June 3rd week station. As the number of invitations were less for june..i hope the "train" will pick up speed and reach our respective stations in no time. 
I am surviving but the wait is killing me.. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is what I was wondering. Even the August thread is more active than this one.
are there less July aspirants or we all are experts out here.... hehe
I see a 24th June applicant getting a grant last week. but i guess they did not claim any points for experience. I think maybe they will be picking up July applicants within a week.
the invitation dates for July was 6th so i hope there may not be many applicants from 1st -6th July.
hoping for the best.


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello folks,

Checking the 189 June thread, it seem one of the 22nd June VISA applicant has got CO assigned today.

Looks like 2 more weeks for June Applicants at max as the number of applicants were very less.
So i hope we start getting CO allocated for july applicants by end of this month or latest by first week of Sept.


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I applied on 17th July, Awaiting eagerly to see any changes in my Immigration page...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

There may be very few 2613 codes applications in the month of June as the quota had already reached in may. 
so as per my thoughts the no. of applicants will drastically increase in the month of July as around 450 invitations were sent for S.E 2613 code itself.
the processing may become slow in this month as the no. of applicants would have increased.
Just my thoughts again am not sure.

Or it may happen that as most of the VISA Apps may have been processed due to low no. of applications in June so most of the CO may be free to pick up our applications i.e July applications . :fingerscrossed:

Wishful thinking though...hhehe



Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Checking the 189 June thread, it seem one of the 22nd June VISA applicant has got CO assigned today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Mates,
I am new to the forum. I lodged my subclass 189 visa on July 6, 2015 from the USA. Just letting you all know my status for comparison purposes. I am still waiting for the Visa to be granted and hope it comes this month!  I haven't been assigned a Case Officer yet. I had All of our documents uploaded in July, inlcuding medical and FBI reports. I will keep you all posted once I get any response from Immigration. 
Wishing you all lots of luck! And I look forward to hearing about your visa situations. Extra thanks to the person who created this post....the soon to be ozzies appreciate it!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Mates,
> I am new to the forum. I lodged my subclass 189 visa on July 6, 2015 from the USA. Just letting you all know my status for comparison purposes. I am still waiting for the Visa to be granted and hope it comes this month!  I haven't been assigned a Case Officer yet. I had All of our documents uploaded in July, inlcuding medical and FBI reports. I will keep you all posted once I get any response from Immigration.
> Wishing you all lots of luck! And I look forward to hearing about your visa situations. Extra thanks to the person who created this post....the soon to be ozzies appreciate it!


Congratulations on your visa application Waterlust. Thank you much for your wishes and whish you loads of luck too... 

While we wait for our turns to be picked, do you mind sharing why did you opt to migrate from the States to Australia? The thought process behind it? 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> Congratulations on your visa application Waterlust. Thank you much for your wishes and whish you loads of luck too...
> 
> While we wait for our turns to be picked, do you mind sharing why did you opt to migrate from the States to Australia? The thought process behind it?
> 
> ...


Sorry Wanderlust.. I misspelt ure handle as waterlust


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Uploaded all docs except form-80. Do I need to upload separate form-80 for my spouse apart of mine? Planning to upload form-80 tomorrow.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes Azim,
Form 80 needs to be submitted for all applicant above 16 years of age.

Regards
Smartclick



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Uploaded all docs except form-80. Do I need to upload separate form-80 for my spouse apart of mine? Planning to upload form-80 tomorrow.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Though it was not mandatory earlier but now I see cases where everyone is being asked for Form 80 both for main applicant and secondary.
its better you upload the form 80 if you don't want any further requests from the CO and want your case to be granted VISA sooner.



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Uploaded all docs except form-80. Do I need to upload separate form-80 for my spouse apart of mine? Planning to upload form-80 tomorrow.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Yes Azim,
> Form 80 needs to be submitted for all applicant above 16 years of age.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thank you Latif


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Yes Azim,
> Form 80 needs to be submitted for all applicant above 16 years of age.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thank you Latif


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Though it was not mandatory earlier but now I see cases where everyone is being asked for Form 80 both for main applicant and secondary.
> its better you upload the form 80 if you don't want any further requests from the CO and want your case to be granted VISA sooner.


Thanks Suku,
Would do it tomorrow


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Thanks Suku,
> Would do it tomorrow


Azim, we have same visa lodge date 14 July..let's have a race..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Now this thread is active. All the best to everyone. July applications should not be far now.


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

While we are waiting for our grant, Can we share the following:
Where are you planning to settle in Australia and why?
When are youplanning to leave? assuming that we will get grants by September.

In my case, Sydney seems the best option right now. Bigger city , hence more opportunities. For me, its important to quickly land in a job. Also, i will be travelling alone, and can adjust to any circumstances, hence i chose Sydney.

When is still a question mark. One part of me, the adventurous one, says i need to move in early, get some sort of job and be experienced before July 2016, when hiring will be in full flow. The other says, wait and watch!!
What about you?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well for me one of the main reasons is to move out of India.
for the past 3 years I have been living out of India and everytime I go to India for vacations with my family and my son I feel this is not the country I want to move back to after my work here finishes. Not to say I don't like India , It is my country and I am proud to be an Indian but with so much corruption ,crude politics , pollution and crime I don't want my children to grow up in such a place. Nowadays the competition to excel is so tough in India. Everyone wants to be the topper . no one is content with what he has. I don't want my children to suffocate in such an environment because I know when I go back there I would become like one of those parents who want their child to be 1st in everything and force him to do things he doesn't want.

If my struggle and a bit of hard work can enlighten my children's future I would be very content.
so my main reason to shift is a better place for my children to grow up. A better lifestyle and standard of living.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Azim, we have same visa lodge date 14 July..let's have a race..



Welcome to the race........ John
lane:


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Well for me one of the main reasons is to move out of India.
> for the past 3 years I have been living out of India and everytime I go to India for vacations with my family and my son I feel this is not the country I want to move back to after my work here finishes. Not to say I don't like India , It is my country and I am proud to be an Indian but with so much corruption ,crude politics , pollution and crime I don't want my children to grow up in such a place. Nowadays the competition to excel is so tough in India. Everyone wants to be the topper . no one is content with what he has. I don't want my children to suffocate in such an environment because I know when I go back there I would become like one of those parents who want their child to be 1st in everything and force him to do things he doesn't want.
> 
> If my struggle and a bit of hard work can enlighten my children's future I would be very content.
> so my main reason to shift is a better place for my children to grow up. A better lifestyle and standard of living.


Dear Suku,

Same case here. I have moved to Indonesia in 2013 with my spouse and daughter. Don't want to go back and settle again in Bangladesh, there is no way to get PR in Indonesia, if had then I would not choose OZ. INDO seems second home to me now.

OZ is much better place, no doubt about that. Only issue is secure job or simply way of earning.


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have also applied for my 189 visa on 17th July and eagerly waiting for direct grant by september. I have front loaded all the documents including Medicals, PCC and Form 80.
Once visa is granted, planning to move to Sydney by November. 
I am presently working in Automobile Industry in Chennai, hope to get a better job there...


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

tom4Oz said:


> While we are waiting for our grant, Can we share the following:
> Where are you planning to settle in Australia and why?
> When are youplanning to leave? assuming that we will get grants by September.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your views tom4oz. I think that Strategy sounds alright with a target date of July 16 where you kind of get 6/8 months to test the water should you move by Oct 15/Jan 16. Again I haven't be there to give you insights/expert opinion on the same. 



tom4Oz said:


> Where are you planning to settle in Australia and why?


We would like to relocate to Melbourne if we secure a Visa. Lived in some big cities & I don't want to do Sydney. I would really love to move to Adelaide, but it seems job prospects are not too promising for IT folks as well as casual openings could get scarce is what I hear. So the next better bet is Melbourne. 

I plan to go first after hearing some advice off the forum. May be once & if I stabilize a bit, will look to bring family. 



tom4Oz said:


> When are you planning to leave? assuming that we will get grants by September.


If we secure a visa, I would move by mid Jan 2016.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi folks,
Did any of the July applicants got CO assigned yet?
Thanks,
Ss


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi folks,
> Did any of the July applicants got CO assigned yet?
> Thanks,
> Ss


Applied on 14th July, still waiting.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi folks,
> Did any of the July applicants got CO assigned yet?
> Thanks,
> Ss


I don't think so. Most probably by first week of September will start hearing from July applicants.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

i lodged my visa on june 5th 2015, Case officer got assigned on july 23rd 2015 and asked for more info. Submitted the info, and still awaiting a response.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ravi,
Do you mind sharing what information is been requested by CO additional.
When did you submitted the requested info?
Did you called to check if everything is in order?


Regards
Smartclick



ravi1984 said:


> i lodged my visa on june 5th 2015, Case officer got assigned on july 23rd 2015 and asked for more info. Submitted the info, and still awaiting a response.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Do you mind sharing what information is been requested by CO additional.
> When did you submitted the requested info?
> Did you called to check if everything is in order?
> ...


I was asked to fill out form 1221, form 80, latest employer reference letter and my latest cv. I submitted these documents on August 6th 2015.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

ravi1984 said:


> I was asked to fill out form 1221, form 80, latest employer reference letter and my latest cv. I submitted these documents on August 6th 2015.


Have you asked for both Form-80 an Form-1221 ?


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Have you asked for both Form-80 an Form-1221 ?


Yes, i was asked to send both these forms - 80 and 1221. its available on the border.gov.au website.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello! I am moving to Australia from the USA for an adventure. I have always wanted to live abroad to experience a new culture and new city. From my backpacking trip, I felt Sydney was the most lively, fun, interesting, and beautiful place. I liked the city plus beach combo. Therefore, I plan to move to CBD Sydney 1 week after the Visa is granted or when the next cheapest flight is available since I am on a tight budget. I am all ready to go!! Very excited! I lodged my Visa on July 6 and it feels like forever ago! I don't have a CO yet. Once I get to Sydney, I would like to find a mechanical engineering job immediately. Working on my resume 

Are any of you mechanical engineers? What type of jobs are you all looking for. I heard it is competitive so I am crossing my fingers on landing a great job fast. Do you know what job websites are best for Sydney? 

I heard it is difficult to get approved for my own apartment/flat rental without having a job, therefore I might look for a female roommate or something. Are you renting your own apartment/flat? Or getting a roommate? Just curious as to what everyone else is doing.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hello! I am moving to Australia from the USA for an adventure. I have always wanted to live abroad to experience a new culture and new city. From my backpacking trip, I felt Sydney was the most lively, fun, interesting, and beautiful place. I liked the city plus beach combo. Therefore, I plan to move to CBD Sydney 1 week after the Visa is granted or when the next cheapest flight is available since I am on a tight budget. I am all ready to go!! Very excited! I lodged my Visa on July 6 and it feels like forever ago! I don't have a CO yet. Once I get to Sydney, I would like to find a mechanical engineering job immediately. Working on my resume
> 
> Are any of you mechanical engineers? What type of jobs are you all looking for. I heard it is competitive so I am crossing my fingers on landing a great job fast. Do you know what job websites are best for Sydney?
> 
> I heard it is difficult to get approved for my own apartment/flat rental without having a job, therefore I might look for a female roommate or something. Are you renting your own apartment/flat? Or getting a roommate? Just curious as to what everyone else is doing.




seek.com.au, careerone.com.au, jobsearch.gov.au..are some useful job websites....... gumtree.com.au is good for accommodation search and for part time/casual jobs.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

HI there,

I am a mechanical engineer working currently as a HVAC design engineer. Lodged visa application on 11 July and awaiting CO allocation. I am not planning to move permanently any earlier than Feb 2017 so have plenty of time to think and plan. Recently a friend of mine, MEP engineer, got his grant and he is moving permanently in Nov 2015. His hand on job hunting experience will be of some help. During my brief research of job seeking websites i-e seek.au, I have seen some jobs related to building services. Rest, the situation will be more clear once we land there and start exploring the job market.

Wish you good luck for the visa grant. 



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hello! I am moving to Australia from the USA for an adventure. I have always wanted to live abroad to experience a new culture and new city. From my backpacking trip, I felt Sydney was the most lively, fun, interesting, and beautiful place. I liked the city plus beach combo. Therefore, I plan to move to CBD Sydney 1 week after the Visa is granted or when the next cheapest flight is available since I am on a tight budget. I am all ready to go!! Very excited! I lodged my Visa on July 6 and it feels like forever ago! I don't have a CO yet. Once I get to Sydney, I would like to find a mechanical engineering job immediately. Working on my resume
> 
> Are any of you mechanical engineers? What type of jobs are you all looking for. I heard it is competitive so I am crossing my fingers on landing a great job fast. Do you know what job websites are best for Sydney?
> 
> I heard it is difficult to get approved for my own apartment/flat rental without having a job, therefore I might look for a female roommate or something. Are you renting your own apartment/flat? Or getting a roommate? Just curious as to what everyone else is doing.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey I saw someone who lodged 189 VISA on 6th July getting a direct grant yesterday. Seems highly unlikely but if true then good news.
he goes by the name LL
I checked on this link....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey I saw someone who lodged 189 VISA on 6th July getting a direct grant yesterday. Seems highly unlikely but if true then good news.
> he goes by the name LL
> I checked on this link....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...?pli=1#gid=379


That's great news. So they started working on July applicants. This week will hear more good news. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey I saw someone who lodged 189 VISA on 6th July getting a direct grant yesterday. Seems highly unlikely but if true then good news.
> he goes by the name LL
> I checked on this link....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...?pli=1#gid=379


Thanks for sharing this.
Seems thay have started moving in on July Applicants.
All the best!!!
BTW , i submitted on 18th so still some 2 weeks away from 6th July applicant


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh yay!!!! Happy to hear LL got the Visa. Thx for sharing the news! I'm feeling so hopeful now :smile:. I wonder if LL had to submit the Form 80. I'll check out that link you attached now to see what forms he/she submitted.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmmmm not sure why this link didn't open for me. Do you know what LL's post title is? Maybe I can search for his post that way. Thank u!


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


Many Congratulations freezingpoint!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie3 (Aug 24, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


Congratulations..Wondering, what was your skilled occupation code.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie3 (Aug 24, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


Congratulations..Wondering, what was your skilled occupation code.


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie3 said:


> Congratulations..Wondering, what was your skilled occupation code.


233311 - Electrical Engineer 

I hope everyone else will get theirs soon!


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


Congrats..


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

freezingpoint said:


> I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


Congrats Mate..Great to hear that July applicants are getting their grants..Mine is 14th July..Fingers Crossed.

Do you have any travel history? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanh_f123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Got direct grant for my wife and me on 20/8/15. ANZCO code: 22111.65 points. PCC, Medical done: 30/6 Invited: 6/7. Visa lodged: 6/7 all documents uploaded except form 80,1221. No CO contact. Direct grant: 20/8 (offshore)


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats..Happy for you.

Did you upload form 80? Do you have any travel history?I assume you have not claimed points for experience.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

As grants have started for July applicants..i am waiting to hear the good news from an Indian 2613 applicant. Is there anyone? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

thanh_f123 said:


> Got direct grant for my wife and me on 20/8/15. ANZCO code: 22111.65 points. PCC, Medical done: 30/6 Invited: 6/7. Visa lodged: 6/7 all documents uploaded except form 80,1221. No CO contact. Direct grant: 20/8 (offshore)


Congratulations.

Did you claimed points for experience ?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> I just got my direct grant! So happy! I lodged on July 6, all docs uploaded including form 80. I did not claim points for work experience.


Congrats Freezing point on granted Visa!! I'm very happy for your new adventure. thx for sharing! Keep us all posted on how your Ozzie move goes 😄


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie3 said:


> Congratulations..Wondering, what was your skilled occupation code.


Funny.....we have similar name of Wanderlust  it confused me for a second lol. Good luck on your visa grant!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Its raining grants or what. Congratulations to both of you guys for getting the grants.
So soon we hope to be the ones to update the posts on getting the grants.
All the best everyone. Very excited today.....


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

PR invite : 22 May 2015
VISA logged : 28 June 2015
HAP ID recd : 28 July 2015
Medical done : 6 Aug 2015
awaiting Visa Grant , can you tell me how much time should i expect visa grant ?
Mech Engr code 65 points
189 visa


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

thanh_f123 said:


> Got direct grant for my wife and me on 20/8/15. ANZCO code: 22111.65 points. PCC, Medical done: 30/6 Invited: 6/7. Visa lodged: 6/7 all documents uploaded except form 80,1221. No CO contact. Direct grant: 20/8 (offshore)


Wow!! Congrats To you and your wife!! I'm very happy for you! Wishing you lots of luck on your journey 😄. I hope you keep us all updated on your move to Oz.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No one cand estimate grant date.
but going by the current trend anytime between 2 to 3 months.
but have seen some people get much earlier too.



avinash4579 said:


> EOI invite : 22 May 2015
> VISA logged : 28 July 2015
> Medical : 6 Aug 2015
> awaiting Visa Grant , can you tell me how much time should i expect visa grant ?
> ...


----------



## thanh_f123 (Aug 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Did you claimed points for experience ?


No. I didn't


----------



## thanh_f123 (Aug 24, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> Congrats..Happy for you.
> 
> Did you upload form 80? Do you have any travel history?I assume you have not claimed points for experience.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I didn't upload form 80.I have been overseas few times. no points for experience as well


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

thanh_f123 said:


> I didn't upload form 80.I have been overseas few times. no points for experience as well


Congratulations for your success.

We are on the same train


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Really feeling very much exicited to hear that July applicants have started recieving grants...
I applied on 17th... 
I must wait for another 3 weeks as i expect more peopole would have applied in July compared to June month..


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

How to know if CO has been allocated
and what does it mean Application Received Status as it hasn't changed from submission.
Thanks


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

*I need an advice ply*

Dear Seniors,

I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Informations are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed he had in the form 80. my questions are:

1- Since all informations are simple and can be provided today, is it okay if i simply prepare any document (instead of a new form 80) and list the questions and provide answers to it? Should these information be printed, signed, scanned and emailed back? or simply providing it in a document or email is sufficient?

2- Even though the email is a CO look a like email with 28 days period mentioned, but i got the impression that it is a team other than CO team as the email mentioned : "If you have been allocated a CO, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application". The email i have to reply back to is [email protected] and the person in the signature designation is skilled support officer. Is this another team for external security check??? or a team that supports CO to finish the application as fast as possible???

I appreciate if you can advise.

Regards,
Rania


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello! I need some ADVICE regarding my situation.
I was invited for 189 visa last-- 6 July 2015
lodged for visa onshore last-- 8 July 2015 (all docs except medical)


According to this website ( border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination ), *Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application.*

_*QUESTION :Now, I am confused whether to wait for advise from CO or book a health exam even without CO advise yet. If I go on with the health exam now, will it really delay my visa processing?*_


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ,
you can go ahead with the medicals. it wont in any way affect your VISA processing time.
in a way it will only fasttrack your process as when CO is allocated he wont need to ask you to do your medicals and provide a fast result on your case.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Rania. said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Informations are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed he had in the form 80. my questions are:
> 
> ...


Heyy

1 - No. You have to provide the information in form 80. The information is to be typed. The last page is to be printed and signed. Then remove the last page from the original form 80 and insert the signed one. If they have asked for form 80, better to provide them that itself. 

2 - I believe that it is a team to support. There are many such information that have been coming stating that a team was assessing their case instead of the CO. This is something new to all of us here. 

Best of luck for everything. 
You have almost reached the final stage and hopefully all will be positive.

Cheers


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't be more excited..as the grants started for July applicants!
Awaiting to hear from them in few days.....
Lodged on July 12
Sree


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

Applied my visa on 6th July..
still no luck...

Haven't claimed points for my experience, not sure if i need to upload form 80.
Any suggestions?


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

Applied my visa on 6th July..
still no luck...

Status is immiAccount is still "Application Received"


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Applied my visa on 6th July..
> 
> still no luck...
> 
> ...



Form 80 is generally asked if you have foreign travels. They generally ask for everybody these days. 

I personally think that they ask two documents so they can cross check sometimes if information is mistyped or incorrect. Make sure you enter all details correct and as in the application and EOI.

Do upload form 80. Just some basic questions. Might save some time. After the CO asks, generally people fill it in a hurry. So fill it up beforehand and make sure all details are correct. I say upload it.

Cheers and best of luck.


----------



## Easye850 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Wanderlustozzie,

I too am applying for a visa from the USA for the adventure (most people don't understand when I say that). I have family there in Sydney so hoping that will help a lot with the move.

I am a construction engineer and looking to start applying for jobs before I go there. Are you going to move there before you land a job? I'm also thinking about doing that if needed, not sure how the engineering field is over there.



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hello! I am moving to Australia from the USA for an adventure. I have always wanted to live abroad to experience a new culture and new city. From my backpacking trip, I felt Sydney was the most lively, fun, interesting, and beautiful place. I liked the city plus beach combo. Therefore, I plan to move to CBD Sydney 1 week after the Visa is granted or when the next cheapest flight is available since I am on a tight budget. I am all ready to go!! Very excited! I lodged my Visa on July 6 and it feels like forever ago! I don't have a CO yet. Once I get to Sydney, I would like to find a mechanical engineering job immediately. Working on my resume
> 
> Are any of you mechanical engineers? What type of jobs are you all looking for. I heard it is competitive so I am crossing my fingers on landing a great job fast. Do you know what job websites are best for Sydney?
> 
> I heard it is difficult to get approved for my own apartment/flat rental without having a job, therefore I might look for a female roommate or something. Are you renting your own apartment/flat? Or getting a roommate? Just curious as to what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Easye850 said:


> Hey Wanderlustozzie,
> 
> I too am applying for a visa from the USA for the adventure (most people don't understand when I say that). I have family there in Sydney so hoping that will help a lot with the move.
> 
> I am a construction engineer and looking to start applying for jobs before I go there. Are you going to move there before you land a job? I'm also thinking about doing that if needed, not sure how the engineering field is over there.


Hello Easye850, 
When did *u* lodge your Visa application? Which state are *u* from? Its cool that we *r* coming from the same country  my friends and family *r* all excited for my adventure..... I am lucky to have their understanding and support! They especially look forward to visiting me often as Ozzie is such a beautiful land. 

where in Sydney *r* *u* moving too? I'm interested in CBD Sydney eventhough I heard it is pricey.....but the fun city life is worth it as long as I can find a job! I probably have to do the budget roommate thing to start out....hopefully I find some friendly and responsible roomies who don't smoke *cuz* I have asthma. I'm moving there as soon as I get my Visa granted *cuz* I am that excited!! I'm going to apply for jobs once I get there. since *u* *r* a construction engr, you'll probably be just fine....since i saw quite a few Job postings for "building engineers" , not sure if that's the same thing though. Anyhow, nice meeting *u* and wishing *u* lots of luck with your visa and Ozzie move �� Kit Buddy

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

*Got my grant Today*

Hi Folks,
After all the struggle I did in the last 1 year, finally I am feeling extremely excited to inform you all that I have received the golden email today of the direct Grant.

I can't thank this forum enough for the support it provided me to clear PTE exam and keeping me updated all the time of the visa processing. My Visa journey has been as dramatic as it can get, but finally all is well when end is well.

I will surely continue to get associated with this forum and keep you guys posted as an when I can be of some help.

Thanks and all the very best guys....


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Ashish,
Congrats man,
That's a gr8 news. Can you tell us more on your timeline.
Did you claim any work experience points. Did you upload form 80 . Did the CO contact you. Was it a direct grant.
I know too many questions but would help the other folks out here who are waiting in the same boat as you.




Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi Folks,
> After all the struggle I did in the last 1 year, finally I am feeling extremely excited to inform you all that I have received the golden email today of the direct Grant.
> 
> I can't thank this forum enough for the support it provided me to clear PTE exam and keeping me updated all the time of the visa processing. My Visa journey has been as dramatic as it can get, but finally all is well when end is well.
> ...


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Ashish,
> Congrats man,
> That's a gr8 news. Can you tell us more on your timeline.
> Did you claim any work experience points. Did you upload form 80 . Did the CO contact you. Was it a direct grant.
> I know too many questions but would help the other folks out here who are waiting in the same boat as you.


Hi suku1809,

Thanks mate.

Please check my signature for the timeline. My EOI to Grant journey happened within 2.5 months. 

ACS deducted all my experience, so I had to score 79 in each section.
I got the score, so my total point was 65 for EOI without considering my work experience.

I didn't upload form 80.
No CO was assigned and I got the direct grant.

I hope I have addressed all your queries but if you still have any more queries, please feel free to contact me.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the best mate for your future endeavors . Thanks




Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi suku1809,
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi Folks,
> After all the struggle I did in the last 1 year, finally I am feeling extremely excited to inform you all that I have received the golden email today of the direct Grant.
> 
> I can't thank this forum enough for the support it provided me to clear PTE exam and keeping me updated all the time of the visa processing. My Visa journey has been as dramatic as it can get, but finally all is well when end is well.
> ...



All the best Ashish


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow, 

Great !!!! Congrats dude...
So i think 3 of our July applicants have recieved direct grant...


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi Folks,
> After all the struggle I did in the last 1 year, finally I am feeling extremely excited to inform you all that I have received the golden email today of the direct Grant.
> 
> I can't thank this forum enough for the support it provided me to clear PTE exam and keeping me updated all the time of the visa processing. My Visa journey has been as dramatic as it can get, but finally all is well when end is well.
> ...


Congrats Ashish for your future endeavors.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creating this group for all those who have received the invitation on 6th July and planning to apply visa this month...
> 
> ...


Whats ur visa status?


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi Folks,
> After all the struggle I did in the last 1 year, finally I am feeling extremely excited to inform you all that I have received the golden email today of the direct Grant.
> 
> I can't thank this forum enough for the support it provided me to clear PTE exam and keeping me updated all the time of the visa processing. My Visa journey has been as dramatic as it can get, but finally all is well when end is well.
> ...


Congrats !! Did you summit Form 80?


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I have lodged visa application on 28th July 2015 and yet to be assigned CO.
All documents have been front loaded.

Best of Luck to All waiting for the grant (Including me!!) 

Cheers!

Visa SI 189 | ANZSCO: 261312 | ACS: 22-Apr-15 | IELTS: 13-May-15: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7 | EOI Submitted : 25-May-2015 (65 Points) | PCC: 26-Jun-2015 | Invite: 06-Jul-2015 | Visa Lodged: 28-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 22-Aug-2015 | CO Assigned: ?? | Grant: ??


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Very happy for you Ashish!!!! Congrats mate!!!! Let us know how your move to Ozzie goes and good luck! I am still waiting for CO to be assigned. I lodged on July 6. I'm very hopeful! :smile:


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Ashish


Congratulations.

Hi Ashish & all,

Can you please let me know if it is okay to have the medical done after visa application is lodged ? 
If so do we have to indicate this in the question which appears at the time of filling visa application?

As i seen some where in immi website, that we you have already lodged visa application, wait for the CO to contact for medicals( and he will provide you the HAP ID) otherwise the delay will be experienced?


















Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi suku1809,
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

suma2337 said:


> Whats ur visa status?


No updates. Immi account displays 'Application Received'


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Singh,
Yes you can go ahead with your medicals anytime after you have submitted your VISA app.
you don't need to wait for the CO>
in your IMMI account under upload document section you will see a button like get health details for each applicant.
you need to click that ad it will take you to a form where you inform about yout health condition like any prevailing diseases and medicines.
after clicking submit your HAP ID will be generated and a reference letter is generated which u need to print and take for health examination.
this letter will have your HAP ID which you need to tell the panel clinic while taking an appointment.



ssingh1 said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> ...


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Suku for your as always timely response

Much appreciated! Indeed.





suku1809 said:


> hi Singh,
> Yes you can go ahead with your medicals anytime after you have submitted your VISA app.
> you don't need to wait for the CO>
> in your IMMI account under upload document section you will see a button like get health details for each applicant.
> ...


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Folks , any grants today for July applicants?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No updates till now.



John_dh said:


> Folks , any grants today for July applicants?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys I want to ask one thing if anyone knows....

Is it that for everyone who claims points for experience will DIBP undergo verifications. (internal or external) or is it just randomly. or do they look for any suspicious evidence and then go.
I am getting all kinds of nightmares that my VISA app will fall into god knows what all verifications and will get delayed.....


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Guys I want to ask one thing if anyone knows....
> 
> Is it that for everyone who claims points for experience will DIBP undergo verifications. (internal or external) or is it just randomly. or do they look for any suspicious evidence and then go.
> I am getting all kinds of nightmares that my VISA app will fall into god knows what all verifications and will get delayed.....


Don't worry external verification's aren't done for all the applicants. 
They're only done for cases which seem suspicious to them, also as far as I know if your experience is from a reputed and well know organisation then they wouldn't bother much.
Verification's are done in case the organization is no more, etc. That too not for all. 
Don't worry you'll get your grant smoothly !!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Gaurav,
I think I have worked with few of the best MNC's in India. And I think I have provided enough evidence to support my claim.
Still I have dreams that my case goes for verification and it drags on and on and on..

he he maybe just negative thoughts .need to meditate.



gaurav.kushan said:


> Don't worry external verification's aren't done for all the applicants.
> They're only done in case which seem suspicious to them, also as far as I know if your experience is from a reputed and well know organisation then they wouldn't bother much.
> Verification's are done in case the organization is no more, etc. That too not for all.
> Don't worry you'll get your grant smoothly !!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Don't worry external verification's aren't done for all the applicants.
> They're only done in case which seem suspicious to them, also as far as I know if your experience is from a reputed and well know organisation then they wouldn't bother much.
> Verification's are done in case the organization is no more, etc. That too not for all.
> Don't worry you'll get your grant smoothly !!


I agree to gaurav. In addition to , what gaurav has mentioned, if you provide sufficient employment proofs , most importantly Employment reference in company letter head. I don't think they will do verification.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

John_dh said:


> I agree to gaurav. In addition to , what gaurav has mentioned, if you provide sufficient employment proofs , most importantly Employment reference in company letter head. I don't think they will do verification.


Yes, even if the employment references aren't on company letter, then also it isn't a big deal at all. 
Because almost all multinational companies say NO to providing these declarations on their letterheads and immigration department equally understands it.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys for the assurance. Really appreciate.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

CO allocated today....
asked for form 80 and dependency form for mother.


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Has any applicants later than 6th July has got grant ???


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

SSR2020 said:


> Has any applicants later than 6th July has got grant ???


someone lodged on july 8 got grant last week...:juggle:


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

ya ye ya ye ya ye the wait is killing me.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> CO allocated today....
> asked for form 80 and dependency form for mother.



Any idea why form 80 asked by CO? Did you visit ant Risk based country? 

All the best !


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

CO allocated today have been asked for medicals and form 80..for me and my family


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi do you mind sharing your timeline and coden 



Jaideep.karnik said:


> CO allocated today have been asked for medicals and form 80..for me and my family


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I have completed my medical today, as requested by the CO. The following message is under my health details on my online immi account: _"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. "_

When should I click the 'request complete' button? Now? Or when the message is updated saying they have sent it to the CO. I want the CO to look at my stuff asap! Hahah!

Thanks


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi do you mind sharing your timeline and coden


Our timelines are similar. Let us know when CO is allocated to you. Cheers!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

shebeast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have completed my medical today, as requested by the CO. The following message is under my health details on my online immi account: _"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. "_
> 
> ...


Just wait for the status to be updated to Health checks completed etc.
I also faced this couple of days back.
But then my state changed to completed in ImmiAccount automatically.

What this current status is saying is that your eMedical clinic hasn't submitted the full details of your medical, they have submitted partial as of now.
For example - Chest done
HIV Pending and all.

Go to eMedical portal and pull out your information sheet from "print information sheet" button and you'll be able to see status of your medical tasks there, which ones are completed and which ones aren't. Hope this helps.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> CO allocated today have been asked for medicals and form 80..for me and my family


Hi Jaideep,
When you Lodged your Visa..


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Just wait for the status to be updated to Health checks completed etc.
> I also faced this couple of days back.
> But then my state changed to completed in ImmiAccount automatically.
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks!!


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

ANZCO:233511(Industrial Engineer), EOI: 1st May 2015 (With 60 points)
Invite:4th June 2015,
Visa Filed: 1st July 2015
PCC: 7th July 2015
Case Officer Assigned: 27th August 2015 (asked for medicals & Form 80)
medicals scheduled for : 5th Spet'15.




suku1809 said:


> Hi do you mind sharing your timeline and coden


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Filed my visa on 1st July 2015





Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Jaideep,
> When you Lodged your Visa..


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,
Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
No partner points claimed.
No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
Got direct Grant.

Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
Best of luck to all waiting for grant.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense please to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


Many Congratulations!!


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

All the best


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations.



smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


Many congratulations and all the best to you!!


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks jelli suku vaishu and john.
Best wishes and speedy grant to all who are waiting.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Congratulations, good wishes ahead.

one question: have you submitted 1221 form for both( you and dependent)

Also can you let us know what all documents you have front loaded that resulted in direct grant. if you list down it will grateful to all of us who are preparing the document checklist  have you claimed any other expereince apart from AUS exp?






smartclick.lalit said:


> Thanks jelli suku vaishu and john.
> Best wishes and speedy grant to all who are waiting.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Singh,

Thanks for your wishes.
I didnt submitted form 1221 or form 80.

I have submitted below document for myself and wife:

Birth or Age, Evidence of - Passport / 10th Mark sheets
Language Ability - English - PTE-A Result Scorecard for myself and letter from college and school for wife.
Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment - ACS Assessment Result
Change of Name, Evidence of - Affidavit on Name ( I submitted this because in few of my documents before job doesn't have my family name)
Travel Document	Passport - Passport
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Work Reference - Statutory Declaration of Roles & Responsibilities, offer, releaving letter, payslip, payg (form 16), notice of assessment (ITR), bank statement. Super statement (Provident Fund statement).
Travel Document	Passport - Passport
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Work Reference - Roles & Responsibilities letter from HR, offer, releaving letter, payslip, form 16, form 26, ITR, bank statement, Provident Fund statement.
Photograph - Photo with label.
Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - Aus, Singapore, Indian PCC
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Academic Transcripts - 10th & 12th mark sheets, Transfer certificate, passing certificate, degree and all mark sheets, gap year affidavit.

My Assessment got less than 3 year overseas experience assessed positive after 2 years deduction. i updated same in EOI (i know i was not getting points for it). I updated same during my visa application and submitted proof for it.
I later realized, I could have dropped it in my EOI itself and gone ahead with just my Australian experience. But its all good now .

Hope this information helps.

Regards
Smartclick



ssingh1 said:


> Congratulations, good wishes ahead.
> 
> one question: have you submitted 1221 form for both( you and dependent)
> 
> Also can you let us know what all documents you have front loaded that resulted in direct grant. if you list down it will grateful to all of us who are preparing the document checklist  have you claimed any other expereince apart from AUS exp?


----------



## ausausaus91 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi all, I also got direct grant today, visa lodged on 6th July. Form 80 and health check all done prior to applying. Claimed 60 points including one year work experience in Australia. Occupation is secondary school teacher. 

Good luck to those still waiting, shouldn't take long now.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats aus.

Regards
smartclick


ausausaus91 said:


> Hi all, I also got direct grant today, visa lodged on 6th July. Form 80 and health check all done prior to applying. Claimed 60 points including one year work experience in Australia. Occupation is secondary school teacher.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting, shouldn't take long now.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

ausausaus91 said:


> Hi all, I also got direct grant today, visa lodged on 6th July. Form 80 and health check all done prior to applying. Claimed 60 points including one year work experience in Australia. Occupation is secondary school teacher.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting, shouldn't take long now.


Congrats !! Please share your timelines.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Buddy!

This surely helps all involved.

I've PM'ed for your help relating preparing affidavit for a gap 













smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> I didnt submitted form 1221 or form 80.
> ...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ausausaus91 said:


> Hi all, I also got direct grant today, visa lodged on 6th July. Form 80 and health check all done prior to applying. Claimed 60 points including one year work experience in Australia. Occupation is secondary school teacher.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting, shouldn't take long now.


Congratulations and all the best! This is good news for all us folks as well, especially, the fact that, we have one more July applicant getting the grant!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> I didnt submitted form 1221 or form 80.
> ...


Oh wow!!! That is a crazy long list of forms you submitted. A much deserved Visa granted to you.....so congratulations and enjoy a fun celebration!! Wishing you a lot of luck on your move to Oz Mate


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ausausaus91 said:


> Hi all, I also got direct grant today, visa lodged on 6th July. Form 80 and health check all done prior to applying. Claimed 60 points including one year work experience in Australia. Occupation is secondary school teacher.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting, shouldn't take long now.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
Mind telling us about the affidavit on gap in education. What does that mean ?



smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> I didnt submitted form 1221 or form 80.
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ausausaus91 said:


> Hi all, I also got direct grant today, visa lodged on 6th July. Form 80 and health check all done prior to applying. Claimed 60 points including one year work experience in Australia. Occupation is secondary school teacher.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting, shouldn't take long now.


Great news... Congratulations !


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Smart,

Did you submit the true copy (I mean, attested true copy from notary) of all these documents? And all these are colored copied OR just black and white?

I am preparing one by one. Hence asking.

thanks,
Umas


smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> I didnt submitted form 1221 or form 80.
> ...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot Wanderlustozzie.

Regards
Smartclick


Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh wow!!! That is a crazy long list of forms you submitted. A much deserved Visa granted to you.....so congratulations and enjoy a fun celebration!! Wishing you a lot of luck on your move to Oz Mate


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Umas,
I submitted either color copy or notarized true copying for black and white documents.
One exception: I have salary slips for an employer in black and white and since they are soft copies, notary was not willing to attest them without an original hard copy.
Fortunately CO didn't asked anything about it, I submitted bank statement in color as well supporting same amount of salary crediting to account whose details were mentioned on salary slip.

Regards
Smartclick



Umas said:


> Hi Smart,
> 
> Did you submit the true copy (I mean, attested true copy from notary) of all these documents? And all these are colored copied OR just black and white?
> 
> ...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi suku,
I have a gap of an year between completion of my +2 (high secondary) and starting my graduation). I was preparing/appearing for NDA during the year. Actually the affidavit it was requested by my college during the admission process. I just upload same just in case CO want further clarification for gap.


Regards
Smartclick



suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> Mind telling us about the affidavit on gap in education. What does that mean ?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry ... I forgot to congratulate you ... Congratulation on your grant ......

thanks for your quick response.



smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Umas,
> I submitted either color copy or notarized true copying for black and white documents.
> One exception: I have salary slips for an employer in black and white and since they are soft copies, notary was not willing to attest them without an original hard copy.
> Fortunately CO didn't asked anything about it, I submitted bank statement in color as well supporting same amount of salary crediting to account whose details were mentioned on salary slip.
> ...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Umas.
Best wishes to you too for a speedy grant.

Regards
Smartclick



Umas said:


> Sorry ... I forgot to congratulate you ... Congratulation on your grant ......
> 
> thanks for your quick response.


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Greetings friends

I generated the Hap ID for the health records check yesterday and by mistake forgot to tick the box for my wife being pregnant. Is there any way we can change this once the Hap ID has been generated?

thanks.


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey,

That is not a problem. Though you cannot edit it, You can inform the panel of doctor during your medicals. I did the same for one of the field, and they said it is not an issue.





Lalesh said:


> Greetings friends
> 
> I generated the Hap ID for the health records check yesterday and by mistake forgot to tick the box for my wife being pregnant. Is there any way we can change this once the Hap ID has been generated?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Are any of you planning on applying for an Australian citizenship in the future? I plan to apply for citizenship once I move there. Do u know if I can apply for citizenship immediately after I get my Visa or if there's a waiting period requirement???? In other words, How long would i have to wait before I can apply?


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

arun_kookie said:


> Hey,
> 
> That is not a problem. Though you cannot edit it, You can inform the panel of doctor during your medicals. I did the same for one of the field, and they said it is not an issue.


Thanks Arun


----------



## Easye850 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Wanderlustozzie,

It sounds that you are all ready to go! It's great that your family is fully supporting you. I lodged my visa the beginning of August, so I'm probably a month after you. The wait is making me more and more excited to go! Have you looked for your housing yet, ever look at the suburbs around the city? That's where my family there stays, and where I plan to go first. When I was there, we would take public transportation (bus and train) all the time to go to the city. I find it so much easier and accessible than transportation in the states!

I'm from New Jersey. Where are you from? 

I just graduated from college in 2013, so I have a few years of experience, but I had to take an english test for points. Do you have a lot of experience and how does the job sector look for mechanical engineers? 

Nice meeting you as well! Let me know how the preparation is going.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Are any of you planning on applying for an Australian citizenship in the future? I plan to apply for citizenship once I move there. Do u know if I can apply for citizenship immediately after I get my Visa or if there's a waiting period requirement???? In other words, How long would i have to wait before I can apply?


For permanent Residents there is a waiting period. You can get more details in the links below.
How to apply?
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/How-to-apply/Migrant-with-permanent-residence


----------



## lucasluantran (Aug 30, 2015)

Dear Thanh, Appreciate if I can seek advice from you since I am also a Vietnamese applying for visa subclass 189 offshore (I am now living in Singapore). For the Vietnam Police Clearance, did you submit police check number 1 or number 2? Because police check number 2 requires the applicant to apply in person and no authorization is accepted. Since I could not go back to Vietnam to apply in person last month, I had asked my mother to apply on my behalf and they issued police check number 1,I am confused as to whether it is still valid for subclass 189 application for vietnam national living overseas. thank you very much.


thanh_f123 said:


> Got direct grant for my wife and me on 20/8/15. ANZCO code: 22111.65 points. PCC, Medical done: 30/6 Invited: 6/7. Visa lodged: 6/7 all documents uploaded except form 80,1221. No CO contact. Direct grant: 20/8 (offshore)


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

lane:


lucasluantran said:


> Dear Thanh, Appreciate if I can seek advice from you since I am also a Vietnamese applying for visa subclass 189 offshore (I am now living in Singapore). For the Vietnam Police Clearance, did you submit police check number 1 or number 2? Because police check number 2 requires the applicant to apply in person and no authorization is accepted. Since I could not go back to Vietnam to apply in person last month, I had asked my mother to apply on my behalf and they issued police check number 1,I am confused as to whether it is still valid for subclass 189 application for vietnam national living overseas. thank you very much.


I applied for type 1 only.my bro got pr and he got type 1 vietnamese pcc too


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi suku,
> I have a gap of an year between completion of my +2 (high secondary) and starting my graduation). I was preparing/appearing for NDA during the year. Actually the affidavit it was requested by my college during the admission process. I just upload same just in case CO want further clarification for gap.
> 
> 
> ...


Dear lalit,
Many Congarts for the Golden mail..


----------



## lucasluantran (Aug 30, 2015)

thank you very much for your clarifications, Laxie. i am waiting for the visa grant too. i lodged the application on 17 July and not claiming work experience. all the best to everyone 


Laxie said:


> lucasluantran said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Thanh, Appreciate if I can seek advice from you since I am also a Vietnamese applying for visa subclass 189 offshore (I am now living in Singapore). For the Vietnam Police Clearance, did you submit police check number 1 or number 2? Because police check number 2 requires the applicant to apply in person and no authorization is accepted. Since I could not go back to Vietnam to apply in person last month, I had asked my mother to apply on my behalf and they issued police check number 1,I am confused as to whether it is still valid for subclass 189 application for vietnam national living overseas. thank you very much.
> ...


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

This week dry for July 189 applicants....Haven't heard good news from many applicants..Hoping next two weeks to be full of excitement and joy...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

John_dh said:


> This week dry for July 189 applicants....Haven't heard good news from many applicants..Hoping next two weeks to be full of excitement and joy...:fingerscrossed:


I think you can expect some good news in September.


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes definitely last week was very dry for us. 
Hope we will definitely hear good news from many applicants in this forum.
I thing the applicants whos has submitted in July second week are expected to recieve grant this week...
Lets wait and watch..


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

SSR2020 said:


> Yes definitely last week was very dry for us.
> Hope we will definitely hear good news from many applicants in this forum.
> I thing the applicants whos has submitted in July second week are expected to recieve grant this week...
> Lets wait and watch..


Hi, I am not sure, it means as soon as CO assign they will grant visa right away.........I suppose we have to wait till end of September. I applied on 23-July no CO till now......


----------



## orange11 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:

Skill: 2211
EOI pts: 70
Visa lodge date: 08-Jul-2015
Grant date: 31-Aug-2015 (after 54 days)
No form 80 or other special forms, direct grant 

Thanks to everyone who have been posting and relentlessly answering other's inquiries. You are all amazing and have been a big help. To those who have not received their grants, stay patient I know how the anticipation and excitement builds up that you end up checking email and this forum every minute! But it is all worth the effort and wait. Good luck guys!


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


Heartily Congrats Buddy..


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot abhinav.
You you too a speedy grant.

Regards
Smartclick


Abhinav.brly said:


> Dear lalit,
> Many Congarts for the Golden mail..


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello All,

I was wondering how do you get to know if a CO is assigned or not. The only way to know is when you are contacted by the CO. Please correct me if I am wrong

Cheers
HammerHead


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...



congrats!!!!!


my application date was on 19th July. Hope I can have good news in next 2-3 weeks. 

Does the application time depends on your EOI points?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats Orange11, best of luck with your future endeavors.

Regards
Smartclick



orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


Many congrats... All the best for your future plans!


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations buddy, Godspeed


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations!! Awesome news.  





orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Congrats Orange11..


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


First of all, congratulations and all the best for your future endeavors.

Also, request you to share your profile a little bit more if you can, would helpful to all of us to anticipate our visa processing timings as well.
Sharing information like Home country, Currently in Australia or not?, etc would be helpful and highly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


Congress buddy.

Did you claim any points for your experience? If so, please share the list of uploaded documents.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


Congratulation, enjoy the moment :second:


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

Need some suggestion guys..
I applied my pr 189 through a agent on june 9 2015 and my file opened on 27 july but my bad luck even i had given every documents pcc medicals my agent forget to upload my ielts report( iam depenedent).
CO asked my ilets report which was submitted on same day been now 5th week no response from my CO. My CO is team 2 adeilede i called today to imigration they are saying it might take more 3 months..how long it usually takes guys 
Regards 
Rayme


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Orange ,
Congratulations on your Grant. Please provide some more details on your timelines. Did you claim any points for your experience and if yes how many.

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

So Guys,
the clock has reached 8th July applications. what about 6th July guys. Anyone here from 6th or 7th July who has not been contacted by the CO.
I was wondering how they pick up applications to be assessed. 
sometimes a person who lodged later is picked while earlier applications are overlooked. how does it work,


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Rayme said:


> Need some suggestion guys..
> I applied my pr 189 through a agent on june 9 2015 and my file opened on 27 july but my bad luck even i had given every documents pcc medicals my agent forget to upload my ielts report( iam depenedent).
> CO asked my ilets report which was submitted on same day been now 5th week no response from my CO. My CO is team 2 adeilede i called today to imigration they are saying it might take more 3 months..how long it usually takes guys
> Regards
> Rayme


Call the IMMI authorities and ask them about the status.
+61 7 3136 7000
Keep your application details handy for verification (TRN, passport number, etc.)


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for your prompt reply.. Today i even called them they said everything like u got a CO your file opened on 27th july and even abt my ielts report being attached but again said you might have to wait still 3 more months.. After file is opened and he asked just my english report is he going to ask again any other documents? What does that means that my all other documents are ok??


----------



## orange11 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks to all for the awesome messages and warm wishes! I really do hope that it's gonna be your turn real soon 

To those who have asked:

Skill: General Accountant
03 Apr 15: Passed IELTS (take 4!) R8.5 L8 S8 W7
21 Apr 15: Submitted docs to ICAA
22 May 15: Suitable skills & employment assessment
22 May 15: Lodged EOI 70 pts.
23 May 15: Patiently waiting for SOL to refresh...
06 Jul 15: Invited
08 Jul 15: Lodged visa 189
10 Jul 15: Uploaded docs except medical and PCC
31 Jul 15: Medicals & PCC uploaded
31 Aug 15: Visa Grant

I am currently on 457 visa thus an onshore applicant. Home country is Philippines.
Yes I did claim points for 3 years experience here in Oz and 3 years overseas so got a maximum 15 pts for the work experience.

I was anticipating i will be asked for a form 80 because I missed some details in my visa application like I wasn't able to input all work experiences for the last 10 yrs (just the last 7+ yrs) and I wasn't able to key in my secondary education details. But lo and behold, I got a direct grant! yayyyyy!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

orange11 said:


> Thanks to all for the awesome messages and warm wishes! I really do hope that it's gonna be your turn real soon
> 
> To those who have asked:
> 
> ...


Wow - what a feeling it must be... Congratulations!! Thanks for sharing and Have a great future ahead... all the best!


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations! Hope they will get to the end of July applicants soon! 




orange11 said:


> Hi All! I am very happy to share that my 189 application was granted just a few minutes ago. My profile is as follows:
> 
> Skill: 2211
> EOI pts: 70
> ...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Rayme said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.. Today i even called them they said everything like u got a CO your file opened on 27th july and even abt my ielts report being attached but again said you might have to wait still 3 more months.. After file is opened and he asked just my english report is he going to ask again any other documents? What does that means that my all other documents are ok??


Yes by what you have mentioned here it seems like they were only waiting for your English results, so rest should be fine.


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

HammerHead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering how do you get to know if a CO is assigned or not. The only way to know is when you are contacted by the CO. Please correct me if I am wrong
> 
> ...


No responses 
Let me fire another query in the meanwhile, my visa status says "processing" as of now. Is there any other status between processing and granted. All responses would be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance. 

Cheers.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

In response to your question....
I am a july 6 applicant and still anxiously waiting. Hoping for the golden ticket soon! Soooo ready to move to Oz!


----------



## upandaway12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All, 

I just received a direct grant. 
Details as follows:
Occupation: External Auditor 221213
06 Jul 15: Invited and visa lodged. Uploaded all documents
13 Jul 15: Medicals completed 
31 Aug 15: Visa Grant

No case officer assigned so no requests for further information (no form 80).
I claimed 5 points for work experience and attached the skills assessment from Chartered Accountants, payslips and a work reference for this.

Best of luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## MD_REDWAN (Jul 5, 2015)

upandaway12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received a direct grant.
> Details as follows:
> ...


congrats


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations .



upandaway12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received a direct grant.
> Details as follows:
> ...


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Awesome!
Congrats!



upandaway12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received a direct grant.
> Details as follows:
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
If the CO assesses your application and usually finds everything in order there would not be any change in your status and you wont even know who your CO was.
if the CO requests any documents then the status may change to information requested where in you have to upload you documents and click the request complete button.



HammerHead said:


> No responses
> Let me fire another query in the meanwhile, my visa status says "processing" as of now. Is there any other status between processing and granted. All responses would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I just got a CO assigned 2 hours ago. I am shocked and bummed that it was Not a direct grant because I felt my background was going to be an easy, straight forward, no risk case for them. I had 80 points.

Anyhow, She is requesting Employment evidence and Overseas study evidence. On July 6, I had uploaded my health documents, USA university diploma, notarized Employment reference letter, and Engineers Australia letter.....but CO wants more. Therefore, I just uploaded my USA W2 Tax Returns and University academic transcripts. Crossing my fingers now!! Wish me luck! Hope to get Visa soon!!!!!! . Feeling anxious!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey that's good news. Atleast you know your application is under process.

When had you lodged your application by the way. Can you share the details on VISA lodged date.



Wanderlustozzie said:


> I just got a CO assigned 2 hours ago. I am shocked and bummed that it was Not a direct grant because I felt my background was going to be an easy, straight forward, no risk case for them. I had 80 points.
> 
> Anyhow, She is requesting Employment evidence and Overseas study evidence. On July 6, I had uploaded my health documents, USA university diploma, notarized Employment reference letter, and Engineers Australia letter.....but CO wants more. Therefore, I just uploaded my USA W2 Tax Returns and University academic transcripts. Crossing my fingers now!! Wish me luck! Hope to get Visa soon!!!!!! . Feeling anxious!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I just got a CO assigned 2 hours ago. I am shocked and bummed that it was Not a direct grant because I felt my background was going to be an easy, straight forward, no risk case for them. I had 80 points.
> 
> Anyhow, She is requesting Employment evidence and Overseas study evidence. On July 6, I had uploaded my health documents, USA university diploma, notarized Employment reference letter, and Engineers Australia letter.....but CO wants more. Therefore, I just uploaded my USA W2 Tax Returns and University academic transcripts. Crossing my fingers now!! Wish me luck! Hope to get Visa soon!!!!!! . Feeling anxious!


Good luck mate, at least CO has been assigned.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

upandaway12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received a direct grant.
> Details as follows:
> ...


Many congrats and all the best for your future plans!


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

Lodged in JULY 06, No CO till now, immiAccount status is still "Application Received"
Hope I get a CO contact soon


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I just got a CO assigned 2 hours ago. I am shocked and bummed that it was Not a direct grant because I felt my background was going to be an easy, straight forward, no risk case for them. I had 80 points.
> 
> Anyhow, She is requesting Employment evidence and Overseas study evidence. On July 6, I had uploaded my health documents, USA university diploma, notarized Employment reference letter, and Engineers Australia letter.....but CO wants more. Therefore, I just uploaded my USA W2 Tax Returns and University academic transcripts. Crossing my fingers now!! Wish me luck! Hope to get Visa soon!!!!!! . Feeling anxious!


Wish you all the best for speedy grant! Could you please update your signature with a precise timeline for your visa application process? Thank you.


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

caselven said:


> Lodged in JULY 06, No CO till now, immiAccount status is still "Application Received"
> Hope I get a CO contact soon


Same here, lodged 7/7/15.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

anchicka said:


> Same here, lodged 7/7/15.


It must have been very hard waiting for the good news... I can just imagine as it's not even a month for me... Hold on a little more, the grant is around the corner for you guys... Hoping to hear the good news soon, all the best...!


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

anchicka said:


> Same here, lodged 7/7/15.


lodged july 8 - no updates as well - hope we all get it soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey that's good news. Atleast you know your application is under process.
> 
> When had you lodged your application by the way. Can you share the details on VISA lodged date.


Thx! I lodged visa on July 6. Not sure on the other dates because my partner submitted the documents, but we have started this process since April 2015. 

All the best to you all too! I hope I get my visa tomorrow!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Thx! I lodged visa on July 6. Not sure on the other dates because my partner submitted the documents, but we have started this process since April 2015.
> 
> All the best to you all too! I hope I get my visa tomorrow!! :fingerscrossed:


Hey whats ur job code


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Easye850 said:


> Hey Wanderlustozzie,
> 
> It sounds that you are all ready to go! It's great that your family is fully supporting you. I lodged my visa the beginning of August, so I'm probably a month after you. The wait is making me more and more excited to go! Have you looked for your housing yet, ever look at the suburbs around the city? That's where my family there stays, and where I plan to go first. When I was there, we would take public transportation (bus and train) all the time to go to the city. I find it so much easier and accessible than transportation in the states!
> 
> ...


Hi Easye, I haven't started the job search because I plan to do so once I arrive in Sydney.....I will keep you all posted on how that goes and hope I get lucky  it is nice that you have family in the suburbs, that makes the move much smoother I bet! Wishing you lots of luck on your Visa grant !


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Expecting189 said:


> For permanent Residents there is a waiting period. You can get more details in the links below.
> How to apply?
> Migrant With Permanent Residence


Thx for the link! I read it and it says that I have to be a permanent resident for four years prior to applying for citizenship. Good to know!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> Hey whats ur job code
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Mechanical engr


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> If the CO assesses your application and usually finds everything in order there would not be any change in your status and you wont even know who your CO was.
> if the CO requests any documents then the status may change to information requested where in you have to upload you documents and click the request complete button.


Thanks a lot buddy. Completely answers my query


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

All
I started getting bit nervous now..about CO allocation external verification etc etc. The timeframe that is mentioned in this forum about CO allocation from the time application is submitted is 45-50 days. Is that business days or just days? Can anyone throw some light here?
Regards
Sree


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sree,
Don't worry mate. If all your documents are in order then there is nothing to be nervous about.
the CO allocation date for 45-50 days is just generic. it is total days and not business days.
But what I think is for previous months the no. of applications were less as S.E and business analyst occupations ceilings had reached so the processing was a bit faster.
In July the no. of applications may have increased a lot as the new financial year opened up.
so the processing time may be a tad slower. Just my 2 thoughts.

BTW we have the similar VISA lodge dates. Did you claim any points for experience ?



SreeIndia said:


> All
> I started getting bit nervous now..about CO allocation external verification etc etc. The timeframe that is mentioned in this forum about CO allocation from the time application is submitted is 45-50 days. Is that business days or just days? Can anyone throw some light here?
> Regards
> Sree


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Sree,
> Don't worry mate. If all your documents are in order then there is nothing to be nervous about.
> the CO allocation date for 45-50 days is just generic. it is total days and not business days.
> But what I think is for previous months the no. of applications were less as S.E and business analyst occupations ceilings had reached so the processing was a bit faster.
> ...


Okay...may be that its just another wait just like we waited for the July invite...

Yes Suku, I see that we lodged on the same date. I did claim points for experience and it is 10. Also, partner skills worth 5. How about you?
Hope we get it all done very soon.....


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes there is wait. and it will be worth the wait I claimed 10 points for experience only.



SreeIndia said:


> Okay...may be that its just another wait just like we waited for the July invite...
> 
> Yes Suku, I see that we lodged on the same date. I did claim points for experience and it is 10. Also, partner skills worth 5. How about you?
> Hope we get it all done very soon.....


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Totally agree with suku1809... In July the no. of applications must have increased as the new financial year opened up. The CO Allocation/Direct Grant time frame should have also increased a bit... I believe it is just around the corner for early to mid July applicants... All the best guys!


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> All
> I started getting bit nervous now..about CO allocation external verification etc etc. The timeframe that is mentioned in this forum about CO allocation from the time application is submitted is 45-50 days. Is that business days or just days? Can anyone throw some light here?
> Regards
> Sree


bit anxious also.. i lodged july 8, my 56th day since lodge and no updates from them


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

I can imagine the anxiety. I think you are in for a direct grant :fingerscrossed:
All the best.



bl_blitz said:


> bit anxious also.. i lodged july 8, my 56th day since lodge and no updates from them


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

abhira said:


> I can imagine the anxiety. I think you are in for a direct grant :fingerscrossed:
> All the best.


I hope! thanks bro wish u the same


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi! I received a request for additional information today, Team - Adelaide - PCC and Spouse English. In fact all information has been frontloaded already so I'm a bit confused. Have sent it though and will follow up with a call tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

I was invited on 6th July and submitted the application on 30th July. Uploaded all the documents i thought to be relevant including PCC.
Anyway, i have a few questions

1.) I read in the below link that we are supposed to wait until the CO asks for medical checkup. I havent been contacted by anyone till now, dont know if CO has been assigned. I've decided to wait for medicals until CO asks, is it fine?

Arranging a health examination

2.) While lodging visa application after the invite I didnt use the import application option. I entered all details manually and made the payment. I didnt do anything wrong did I?
PS: My invitation expires on 4th Sep 2015


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was invited on 6th July and submitted the application on 30th July. Uploaded all the documents i thought to be relevant including PCC.
> Anyway, i have a few questions
> ...


You can wait for medicals, however, it is recommended that you get your medicals done at the earliest to speed up the process.
Everyone usually gets it done before CO is assigned.
I'd suggest, go ahead and get your medicals in place as well.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Gaurav, I'm in no hurry as I'm pursuing an executive post grad which ends in May 2016 and I plan to leave only after its done. So, i guess a little delay will buy me more time 

Also, could you please answer one more query?
For Occupation i've only uploaded payslips, experience letters and offer/appointment letters. I havent uploaded any any affidavits (like the one used in ACS), reference letters,Tax docs or any other forms. I guess it wont matter as I am not claiming any points for experience. I'll arrange these docs if the CO asks for them. What do you think?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Thanks Gaurav, I'm in no hurry as I'm pursuing an executive post grad which ends in May 2016 and I plan to leave only after its done. So, i guess a little delay will buy me more time
> 
> Also, could you please answer one more query?
> For Occupation i've only uploaded payslips, experience letters and offer/appointment letters. I havent uploaded any any affidavits (like the one used in ACS), reference letters,Tax docs or any other forms. I guess it wont matter as I am not claiming any points for experience. I'll arrange these docs if the CO asks for them. What do you think?


Yes, if you're not claiming any points then CO wouldn't bother you anymore for experience.


----------



## lucasluantran (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi guys, my case has been allocated to GSM Adelaide today. The case officer asked for Health Undertaking because I was treated for TB 6 years ago in Singapore. Besides that, he did not request for anything else 
My application date is 17 July and I did not claim any experience point. Hope to receive the visa soon.


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Appreciate your help guys!

I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.

Can you please advise what to mention as an answer!

Cheers


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

lucasluantran said:


> Hi guys, my case has been allocated to GSM Adelaide today. The case officer asked for Health Undertaking because I was treated for TB 6 years ago in Singapore. Besides that, he did not request for anything else
> My application date is 17 July and I did not claim any experience point. Hope to receive the visa soon.


Many Congratulations!!Directly jump to 17th July application from 8th July..as per what update we have from the forum members.... Whats your occupation? Please post your timeline..


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

lucasluantran said:


> Hi guys, my case has been allocated to GSM Adelaide today. The case officer asked for Health Undertaking because I was treated for TB 6 years ago in Singapore. Besides that, he did not request for anything else
> My application date is 17 July and I did not claim any experience point. Hope to receive the visa soon.


Hi

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking at the google docs it seems mostly all onshore candidates are getting grant now. Maybe their processing is faster or maybe just a wild guess.
Hoping for some news soon.
All the best to everyone


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> Looking at the google docs it seems mostly all onshore candidates are getting grant now. Maybe their processing is faster or maybe just a wild guess.
> Hoping for some news soon.
> All the best to everyone


I guess External Auditor job codes are picked up first. May be there is a great demand !!
nikki, AL,ZN (google docs) who got their grants in September are External Auditors...


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

lucasluantran said:


> Hi guys, my case has been allocated to GSM Adelaide today. The case officer asked for Health Undertaking because I was treated for TB 6 years ago in Singapore. Besides that, he did not request for anything else
> My application date is 17 July and I did not claim any experience point. Hope to receive the visa soon.


What is your job code ?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> I guess External Auditor job codes are picked up first. May be there is a great demand !!
> nikki, AL,ZN (google docs) who got their grants in September are External Auditors...


Tom, you are right but good thing is that we are around them.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Is it true that they are processing May applicants now, considering the 261313 applications? I am bit confused about the timelines now. 
My 457 contract might expire in December and I'm eagerly awaiting visa grant atleast few months before that so that, I can secure a job here. 
Any guidelines on the timelines. It looks totally confusing for me after going through the visa tracker. May be we are just there and over too anxious??
Thanks!


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Is it true that they are processing May applicants now, considering the 261313 applications? I am bit confused about the timelines now.
> My 457 contract might expire in December and I'm eagerly awaiting visa grant atleast few months before that so that, I can secure a job here.
> Any guidelines on the timelines. It looks totally confusing for me after going through the visa tracker. May be we are just there and over too anxious??
> Thanks!


not sure in which month they are now but i know few members in other forum who lodged in May but have not got their visa however they already have CO.

Im worried now.. it's my 57th day since lodge but no contact from CO or Grant is happening.


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,,

Now what is the update....


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,
Getting confuse, I can see people lodge 189 visa on first week of July and got their grant as well, some people applied before that still waiting for CO assignment or visa grant even after 50-60 days. I suppose there is no criteria how they are processing or there is any? 

-----------------------------
23-July-15 189 visa lodge (60 points, 263111) all related docs uploaded.
No CO assign.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Hi,
> Getting confuse, I can see people lodge 189 visa on first week of July and got their grant as well, some people applied before that still waiting for CO assignment or visa grant even after 50-60 days. I suppose there is no criteria how they are processing or there is any?
> 
> -----------------------------
> ...


I think onshore candidates are getting grants in 2 months or so.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess its not offshore/onshore. I am at onshore and awaiting CO.:juggle: I guess people who does not claim points for experience are getting grants soon. Might be that they dont have much to verify with their employment or skills etc. I guess those July applicants who got updates fall in this category. Please correct me if I am wrong.....


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

bl_blitz said:


> not sure in which month they are now but i know few members in other forum who lodged in May but have not got their visa however they already have CO.
> 
> Im worried now.. it's my 57th day since lodge but no contact from CO or Grant is happening.


Dear Friends,

I did a quick calculation to find average wait time before getting a Direct Grant for July applicants of last year. Don't want to scare you or something, the average came out to be* 72 days*. The minimum was *55 days*. The maximum was *93 days*. Please note this was a quick observation and not a detailed one. Just to give you an idea.

So would suggest you all to please have some more patience and hold on for a few more days. Hope you all get a direct grant soon. Best wishes.

Cheers!


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

We r losing. Patience day by day


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

Iam onshore applicant applied on june 9 with 65 points still no grant been 87 days... Even not from security check risk country..


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

"Application Received"

What's next ?


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I did a quick calculation to find average wait time before getting a Direct Grant for July applicants of last year. Don't want to scare you or something, the average came out to be* 72 days*. The minimum was *55 days*. The maximum was *93 days*. Please note this was a quick observation and not a detailed one. Just to give you an idea.
> 
> ...


Hope all members get their grants soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

Rayme said:


> Iam onshore applicant applied on june 9 with 65 points still no grant been 87 days... Even not from security check risk country..




how come you still don't have CO/DG? its been a long wait for you, others who applied july got their visas already... have you check your immi account - correspondence? maybe the email is already there... let us know... ty


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Looking at the VISA tracker sheet people have been allotted CO or received VISA Grant until 09.07.2015. All the best for everyone who lodged their Visa during July.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello gaut 

Can u send the link of visa tracker sheet??


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> Hello gaut
> 
> Can u send the link of visa tracker sheet??


Amit,

Here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> Hello gaut
> 
> Can u send the link of visa tracker sheet??


Here's the link to the VISA TRACKER:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...haring#gid=277

To directly jump to Visa subclasses mentioned below or to include the link in your signature, use the following tiny URL's:

189: http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7

190: http://tinyurl.com/nd6lo3s


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

ssingh18, suku1809 and other applicants who have applied in July before 10th.

Are you planning to call to get some updates about your application?

I am planning to call by next week mid.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
I feel it is a bit early to call now. they say the VISA timeline is 3 months. anyone else planning to call. what do you guys suggest.




John_dh said:


> ssingh18, suku1809 and other applicants who have applied in July before 10th.
> 
> Are you planning to call to get some updates about your application?
> 
> I am planning to call by next week mid.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

As per the Website...
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
189 skilled VISA applicants have been allocated CO till 2 July 
for 190 the date is 9th July as they have a higher priority.

Thanks to troubleshooter from this forum to share the link.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

I would rather wait for another 2 weeks or so and see what happens. I believe we are almost there and should hear from them this month itself. By the way, I applied on july 10th.
Thanks!


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi All,

Today, I got a 'requested document' (Form 80 and My wife PCC from china) mail from GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I got a 'requested document' (Form 80 and My wife PCC from china) mail from GSM Adelaide team.



That is good news brother.
Fill the form 80 as accurately as possible. Dont rush. You have enough time. 
Hopw you have the pcc ready as well.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

What is the phone number to call Adeliade team, I dont have any in the e-mail from CO?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

John_dh said:


> ssingh18, suku1809 and other applicants who have applied in July before 10th.
> 
> Are you planning to call to get some updates about your application?
> 
> I am planning to call by next week mid.


I'd say you should wait a little more before calling them.
As officially, it says 3 months for the visa processing.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

anchicka said:


> What is the phone number to call Adeliade team, I dont have any in the e-mail from CO?


It hasn't been even 2 months after you have lodged the visa, I believe you should give them some more time before calling them unless you have some serious information to be communicated to them. 
Calling before 3 months and asking statues could be annoying for them. 
That's just my view about it.


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

They requested the documents I've already provided to them (front loaded), so really confused. Whether they need something else or of a different format (PCC and spouse IELTS).


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

anchicka said:


> They requested the documents I've already provided to them (front loaded), so really confused. Whether they need something else or of a different format (PCC and spouse IELTS).


Maybe give them couple more weeks and call them up.
If they need any specific documents, they would let you know the type they need.


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Maybe give them couple more weeks and call them up.
> If they need any specific documents, they would let you know the type they need.


Hi Gaurav

Thank you for responses. In the list of documents requested (request for more information) they asked for the documents which are already on file.... Hope it's just a human error and I'm not wasting my time by doing nothing while they need something different...

Anna


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

John_dh said:


> ssingh18, suku1809 and other applicants who have applied in July before 10th. Are you planning to call to get some updates about your application? I am planning to call by next week mid.


It's too early to call them. I will wait for next 30 days or so. What I feel about the process is 'NO NEWS IS A GOOD NEWS'.

If we have not heard from CO means all the documents submitted are sufficient and the application is undergoing the routine checks.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> It's too early to call them. I will wait for next 30 days or so. What I feel about the process is 'NO NEWS IS A GOOD NEWS'.
> 
> If we have not heard from CO means all the documents submitted are sufficient and the application is undergoing the routine checks.


Agreed, no news would mean the application is moving smoothly.
However, after 3 months a call should be made if visa hasn't granted till then.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

anchicka said:


> Hi Gaurav
> 
> Thank you for responses. In the list of documents requested (request for more information) they asked for the documents which are already on file.... Hope it's just a human error and I'm not wasting my time by doing nothing while they need something different...
> 
> Anna


If CO has contacted you by email, you should definitely contact them back and get your doubts cleared. Also, could you please share the screenshot of what is being asked? Is it (request for more information) via email or is it in your Immi Account? 

_Please make sure to black out/hide sensitive data while sharing the screenshot. Thank you._


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> If CO has contacted you by email, you should definitely contact them back and get your doubts cleared. Also, could you please share the screenshot of what is being asked? Is it (request for more information) via email or is it in your Immi Account?
> 
> _Please make sure to black out/hide sensitive data while sharing the screenshot. Thank you._


I've sent them the same set of documents (uploaded before, as there nothing esle I can supply them with) and pressed requested completed in my immi account. I also tried to call them using phone number from border.gov.au (they have very good service 'call back', so I keft my phone number and they called me back when I was second in a queu), however they haven't check any of my details and just advised to send an e-mail with the clarification (what I did the same day along with the documents).

Request came in the e-mail from gsm allocated address, title: my case number, some unknown number, my name - IMMI s56 Request for More Information. Two files are attached: the generic cover letter a request for more information and checklsit and details file with the request itself.

I do have a name of my CO, however no other phone numbers are on that e-mail.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

anchicka said:


> I've sent them the same set of documents (uploaded before, as there nothing esle I can supply them with) and pressed requested completed in my immi account. I also tried to call them using phone number from border.gov.au (they have very good service 'call back', so I keft my phone number and they called me back when I was second in a queu), however they haven't check any of my details and just advised to send an e-mail with the clarification (what I did the same day along with the documents).
> 
> Request came in the e-mail from gsm allocated address, title: my case number, some unknown number, my name - IMMI s56 Request for More Information. Two files are attached: the generic cover letter a request for more information and checklsit and details file with the request itself.
> 
> I do have a name of my CO, however no other phone numbers are on that e-mail.


I was under an impression that they just requested some documents which you didn't upload earlier.
Yes, in this case maybe you can try getting in touch with them to check that everything is on track.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hi,

I just noticed that my last name appears in upper caps in my immigration account and in the visa application acknowledgement letter.
Should i be concerned about this?

Thanks!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Agreed, no news would mean the application is moving smoothly.
> However, after 3 months a call should be made if visa hasn't granted till then.


If the application STATUS has not been changed from "Application Received" to any other status which means the application has not opened or not under current pricessing.

I guess, if application is under processing for VISA (smooth for direct grant or for additional info) then the STATUS must be changed, cannot be directly from "Application Received" ---to---> "Grant"

If so, then we are still in the queue for process not under processing

Am I correct?

If nothing happened then I would definitely call after 90days.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed that my last name appears in upper caps in my immigration account and in the visa application acknowledgement letter.
> Should i be concerned about this?
> ...


I think it's okay. Because same case happened to me where I have typed correctly (I have copy of my submission)


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed that my last name appears in upper caps in my immigration account and in the visa application acknowledgement letter.
> Should i be concerned about this?
> ...


That's fine, its for everyone I believe and that's how they show it up.
Mine is also having surname in CAPITALS.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Azim & Gaurav, yeah even my application copy shows it in the correct format.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

anchicka said:


> I've sent them the same set of documents (uploaded before, as there nothing esle I can supply them with) and pressed requested completed in my immi account. I also tried to call them using phone number from border.gov.au (they have very good service 'call back', so I keft my phone number and they called me back when I was second in a queu), however they haven't check any of my details and just advised to send an e-mail with the clarification (what I did the same day along with the documents).
> 
> Request came in the e-mail from gsm allocated address, title: my case number, some unknown number, my name - IMMI s56 Request for More Information. Two files are attached: the generic cover letter a request for more information and checklsit and details file with the request itself.
> 
> I do have a name of my CO, however no other phone numbers are on that e-mail.


OK. In this case no need to panic. I would suggest you to refrain from calling them again and again. However, it might be a good idea to send them another email that tells them about the issue in a more clear manner. Please ensure that your email is clear, precise yet comprehensive.

Don't worry, be patient. I think clear and precise communication is the key here.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Should we fill form 80 or say form 1221 for secondary applicant?? 

Pls guide, as I am of the view that these forms are only required for primary applicant


Even some of the applicants got the grant without these forms


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello mates,
is this normal? I lodged 8th of July.. until now no Grant or CO.. it's been 57 days..


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

Been 90 days bro still waiting


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> Should we fill form 80 or say form 1221 for secondary applicant??
> 
> Pls guide, as I am of the view that these forms are only required for primary applicant


Fill them for all adult applicants. My CO requested Form80 from both me and my wife.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So after seeing trend here, where people are waiting since 57, 60 and 90 days for CO allocation and grant which means I have to take a looooooong sleep.........only 42 days for me......


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> So after seeing trend here, where people are waiting since 57, 60 and 90 days for CO allocation and grant which means I have to take a looooooong sleep.........only 42 days for me......


Wishing you a good sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Waiting for CO and Grant!!

======================
Software Engineer - 261313 -- 189 Visa.
ACS: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Waiting for CO and Grant!!
> 
> ======================
> Software Engineer - 261313 -- 189 Visa.
> ...


Me too..54 days gone..still no updates..


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

189 visa lodged on 9th July. No sign of CO yet. Anybody with 9th July submission here got their visa?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No luck yet. Maybe we need to wait for another week or so.
This is due to more applicants in July. They maybe having a huge back log to clear.


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

july 8.. but no updates.. hoping next week will be clear for us..


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

blitz update us when get response


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

suma2337 said:


> Any idea why form 80 asked by CO? Did you visit ant Risk based country?
> 
> All the best !


Dubai... UAE ??? is tht the reason for such demand???


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 189 visa lodged on 9th July. No sign of CO yet. Anybody with 9th July submission here got their visa?


I dont think it is a good sign to see the allocation of a CO, because they will ask you for something. If they will ask you for something, which means your application may be delayed another week or two. It is better you can receive a direct grant letter. 
Wish you receive your grant soon! I think your application should be under routine checks cos some people who lodged their visa on 15 July have already got a CO.


----------



## FRED2307 (May 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been asked for additional information by CO. It is for dependent applicant :

_"Evidence of functional English - Please supply evidence the degree was conducted in English or supply alternate evidence of English language ability"_

Degree Certificate for MA (English) and BA (English) was uploaded. 

Now I am confused of how to prove that medium of instruction for MA (English) and BA (English) was in English.

If anybody has similar experience kindly share or advise.

Thanks 

_______________________
Visa lodged for 189 - 07/07/2015
CO Assigned - 04/09/2015


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

FRED2307 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked for additional information by CO. It is for dependent applicant :
> 
> ...


Fred , you have to take a letter from college or university on their letter head signed by authorized personal mentioning that the complete course conducted in English and she was competent in all four areas.The course duration conducted in English should be at least 2 years.

Please share your time line with more details.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Fred , you have to take a letter from college or university on their letter head signed by authorized personal mentioning that the complete course conducted in English and she was competent in all four areas.The course duration conducted in English should be at least 2 years.
> 
> Please share your time line with more details.


If dependent already had IELTS (functional) then is there a need for language proof from university?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

joey1 said:


> If dependent already had IELTS (functional) then is there a need for language proof from university?


If dependent has average 4.5 in ielts then no need to provide functional English proof.


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Contact with University for the certificate of "medium of instruction is English".....


----------



## FRED2307 (May 13, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Fred , you have to take a letter from college or university on their letter head signed by authorized personal mentioning that the complete course conducted in English and she was competent in all four areas.The course duration conducted in English should be at least 2 years.
> 
> Please share your time line with more details.


Hi John,

Thanks for your reply. Is it possible to get the letter from Pune University (I asked since you are from Pune)?

Here's my timeline:

IELTS - Jan 2014
Applied MSA EA (Electrical Engineer) - 4 Jan 2015
Positive MSA EA - 19 May 2015 , 
EOI 189 (60 points) - 27 May 2015, 
Invitation 189 - 06 July 2015, 
Visa Lodge - 07 July 2015, 
All Documents uploaded - 03 Sep 2015, 
CO - 04 Sep 2015 (GSM Brisbane)
Grant - ???

Rdgs
Fred


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

joey1 said:


> If dependent already had IELTS (functional) then is there a need for language proof from university?





John_dh said:


> If dependent has average 4.5 in ielts then no need to provide functional English proof.


Additionally- this score has to be from within 12 months of visa application (payment).



FRED2307 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Is it possible to get the letter from Pune University (I asked since you are from Pune)?


I didn't take it from the University, but just the college on college letter head.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

FRED2307 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Is it possible to get the letter from Pune University (I asked since you are from Pune)?
> 
> ...


I am working in Pune but completed my education from another state. For my wife functional English proof, I got letter from her college.


----------



## FRED2307 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you all for your reply.... i will try in the college first and then at the university. .... 
Meanwhile, all the best and hope you all get a direct grant soon. ....


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

FRED2307 said:


> Thank you all for your reply.... i will try in the college first and then at the university. ....
> Meanwhile, all the best and hope you all get a direct grant soon. ....


Hoping this week will bring some good news for applicants who lodge their visa before 10th July.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

A new Week, A new beginning . I hope we start receiving some notifications of atleast the CO assigned from this week.
Day by day I am getting more nervous. Its almost 2 months now since I lodged my VISA.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> A new Week, A new beginning . I hope we start receiving some notifications of atleast the CO assigned from this week.
> Day by day I am getting more nervous. Its almost 2 months now since I lodged my VISA.


Suku we are on the same boat..lodged on 10th July from onshore. I don't think we need to panic as I see that people who lodged in first week of July are getting updates already and we might get by this week or next for sure.
Regards.


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!

Details

ACS - 30 April 2015
PTE - 16 June 2015 (Overall 77, 10 points)
EOI - 26 June 2015 (Total 75 points, Claimed exp points 10 overseas plus 5 local, claimed partner points as well)
Invite - 6 July 2015
Lodged - 9 July 2015
Direct Grant - 7 Sep 2015 (CO GSM Brisbene)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Sameer. Can you tell us about the IED? I always wanted to know if there is even any IED mentioned in the grant letter for onshore applicants ("Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" field in the table on the first page and first para titled "First entry date" on the second page.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

FRED2307 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Is it possible to get the letter from Pune University (I asked since you are from Pune)?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes you can get this letter from pune university.


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats Sameer. Can you tell us about the IED? I always wanted to know if there is even any IED mentioned in the grant letter for onshore applicants ("Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" field in the table on the first page and first para titled "First entry date" on the second page.


Thanks Keeda. This forum is special because of people like you  
No IED mentioned on my grant letter. I guess it is applicable for only offshore applicant. However I have got "Must not arrive after" field which is 5 years from today.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Congrats!


Have you been asked Form 80 or 1221?



sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Have you been asked Form 80 or 1221?


Thanks. I submitted form80 for me and my wife without asking. It is written on border.gov.au that onshore applicant must submit form80. I know few onshore people got their grant without form 80.


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats Sameer...
A very motiviating news and a very good start from you for this week...
Hope we get more grants in this wee....


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sameer!!


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

SSR2020 said:


> Congrats Sameer...
> A very motiviating news and a very good start from you for this week...
> Hope we get more grants in this wee....


Thanks. I wish everyone speedy grant.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Sameer.
That's a great news. Enjoy your day. all the best for your future.
One doubt. Did you check your immi account before today. any changes in the application status.
was it application received or it changed to something else.

Thanks.


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Congratulations Sameer!!


Thanks John. I wish you get the grant soon.


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congratulations Sameer.
> That's a great news. Enjoy your day. all the best for your future.
> One doubt. Did you check your immi account before today. any changes in the application status.
> was it application received or it changed to something else.
> ...


Thanks Suku. I wish you get your grant soon. Yes I checked it on Friday it was application received and today it was changed to Finalised. I guess they only change the application status when they need something.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Bro...
All the best to you too.

Looking at the current scenario I can see mostly onshore candidates are getting the grants first.
So you should be the next in line.
I Guess you may receive a grant email by tomorrow.
Fingers crossed.



SreeIndia said:


> Suku we are on the same boat..lodged on 10th July from onshore. I don't think we need to panic as I see that people who lodged in first week of July are getting updates already and we might get by this week or next for sure.
> Regards.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history. 

Does that mean , every other things are ok?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Grate John,
Yes everything else should be OK.
Fill it up fast and submit asap. 
remember to click the request complete button once you are done.

Did you claim any points for experience .....



John_dh said:


> All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history.
> 
> Does that mean , every other things are ok?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Grate John,
> Yes everything else should be OK.
> Fill it up fast and submit asap.
> remember to click the request complete button once you are done.
> ...


Thanks Suku!!

Yes , I claim 10 points for experience.


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

no update until now.. lodged july 8..


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


Congratulation Sameer.

All the best for further steps


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

bl_blitz said:


> no update until now.. lodged july 8..


Your application may already be in the process, they need to do some normal routine checks if they do not need any more information from you. This means you will never know you are allocated to a CO unless they request something


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Thanks Bro...
> All the best to you too.
> 
> Looking at the current scenario I can see mostly onshore candidates are getting the grants first.
> ...


Thanks Suku! Hope we all get it this week..
By the way I 'm your Sis


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hehe.....

In that case. All the best Sis. Hope to get some good news soon.



SreeIndia said:


> Thanks Suku! Hope we all get it this week..
> By the way I 'm your Sis


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


Sameer
Congrats and all the best for your future.
Can you tell me which SOL code that you applied under?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Your application may already be in the process, they need to do some normal routine checks if they do not need any more information from you. This means you will never know you are allocated to a CO unless they request something


Is there any status like "Application Processing"? from 14th July to till now my application is showing "Application Received".

Confused,,,,,,,,,its under processing or in Q


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Is there any status like "Application Processing"? from 14th July to till now my application is showing "Application Received".
> 
> Confused,,,,,,,,,its under processing or in Q


Mine shows as application received in the main form but in the details page it shows as Processing under each applicant. Do you see that too?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
Yes it is the same for everyone.



bharathyku said:


> Mine shows as application received in the main form but in the details page it shows as Processing under each applicant. Do you see that too?


----------



## FRED2307 (May 13, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can get this letter from pune university.



Hi Ketan,

Can you please help me with the procedure for getting the letter for "Medium for Instruction" from Pune University.

Thanks 
Fred


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy Have a great life ahead!!!


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

FRED2307 said:


> Hi Ketan,
> 
> Can you please help me with the procedure for getting the letter for "Medium for Instruction" from Pune University.
> 
> ...


Hello Fred,

The procedure is very simple
near main gate of university there is a students office at the right hand side. 
Visit that office and write a application for the language certificate. Attach university marksheet and convocation certificate . Pay the fees and submit the receipt along with application at the same counter. 
the letter will be issued after 30 days..
All the best


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Mine shows as application received in the main form but in the details page it shows as Processing under each applicant. Do you see that too?


Inside its showing "Processing" but I guess this was from very beginning not now. 

Any other way to check !!!!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> Yes it is the same for everyone.


Same for me from day-1


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Inside its showing "Processing" but I guess this was from very beginning not now.
> 
> Any other way to check !!!!


Unless a CO has requested for any specific documents, it may not show any update in the status. It can change from received to finalized directly. This is what I could infer from the posts in other forums.


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

sameer84in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Sameer!! All the very Best for Aussie life!!
Cheers!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Unless a CO has requested for any specific documents, it may not show any update in the status. It can change from received to finalized directly. This is what I could infer from the posts in other forums.


As per as the guideline of DIBP, visa subclass-189 processing time is 3 months. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8

Really don't know to check the status while it is under normal "Processing". Is there any way to call DIBP?


----------



## sandip812 (Sep 7, 2015)

All, i got email for Brisbane team requesting to submit PTE Score online


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I lodged my EOI on 7th Aug. 2015 with 60 Points for 189. and I am still waiting for an Invite. 
I would really appreciate if anyone can share their timelines for getting an Invite for 189 in 2015.
What is the average EOI invite time for applications with 60 points?? I got my CDR'S approved from EA, with 10 points for IELTS and 5 points for relevant skilled employment.

Many Thanks..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

sandip812 said:


> All, i got email for Brisbane team requesting to submit PTE Score online


Hey Sandip- Are you offshore or onshore? When did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## sandip812 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am offshore, below are my details

ANZSCO : 2613
06/07/15 | Invited to Apply
08/07/15 | Applied for Visa
07/09/15 | CO Contacted


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

sandip812 said:


> I am offshore, below are my details
> 
> ANZSCO : 2613
> 06/07/15 | Invited to Apply
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats to all who have got invites. Based on my details please someone guide me when can I expect a grant. My case is a self employment one which my agent says make take longer time. Is this true?


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi. I just want to share. Lodged on 20 July. Got my CO early this morning. Requested form 80, which i already uploaded weeks ago. I dont know why. Email was sent to clarify.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

angelaine said:


> Hi. I just want to share. Lodged on 20 July. Got my CO early this morning. Requested form 80, which i already uploaded weeks ago. I dont know why. Email was sent to clarify.


Thank you for sharing this Angelaine. Are you onshore or offshore & whats your occupation code? Have you responded that FORM 80 was furnished already?

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ozwelcomesindian said:


> Congrats to all who have got invites. Based on my details please someone guide me when can I expect a grant. My case is a self employment one which my agent says make take longer time. Is this true?


We self employed ones have to submit a lot more evidence of being in business than employees- like company PAN/ TAN, company registration documents, client references, certificates from our CA, service tax documents, etc... so yes, it is understandable that the assessor (CO) would take comparatively more time to go through all these documents and reach a positive decision. But, it shouldn't be that long either as these are probably just 15 more pages than what someone else might have submitted. Maybe a week more at max.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

What does everyone mean by 'lodge'? Does it mean payment of Visa Fee? Or does it mean when the documents were uploaded?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ozwelcomesindian said:


> What does everyone mean by 'lodge'? Does it mean payment of Visa Fee? Or does it mean when the documents were uploaded?


Date of visa fees payment. It also is shown in the visa application.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> We self employed ones have to submit a lot more evidence of being in business than employees- like company PAN/ TAN, company registration documents, client references, certificates from our CA, service tax documents, etc... so yes, it is understandable that the assessor (CO) would take comparatively more time to go through all these documents and reach a positive decision. But, it shouldn't be that long either as these are probably just 15 more pages than what someone else might have submitted. Maybe a week more at max.


Hello,

Yes I've uploaded all these documents. I understand they may take say 15 more days. Can I tentatively expect a grant by the end of this month if I've paid the fee on 13th July? I understand nothing is certain but going by the trend......


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone from 3rd and 4th week of July, any news ????


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Anyone from 3rd and 4th week of July, any news ????


No news; applied on July 23rd..I guess another 2-3 weeks at least..


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> No news; applied on July 23rd..I guess another 2-3 weeks at least..


I am also from 23 July.......let me know when you receive anything....


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Thank you for sharing this Angelaine. Are you onshore or offshore & whats your occupation code? Have you responded that FORM 80 was furnished already?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai




:juggle: Onshore, registered nurse,

had no time to contact today,, maybe I will ring them tomorrow.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> I am also from 23 July.......let me know when you receive anything....


Done..same to you!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

joey1 said:


> I am also from 23 July.......let me know when you receive anything....


Was looking on the Visa tracker sheet and looks like some people from 2nd and 3rd week of July have been contacted by CO and some have received grant too!!


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

I have been a silent viewer so far. Finally CO allocated today. Got an email early morning from GSM Adelaide. Requested medical and sample payslips from previous employer. Claiming 10 points for overseas employment. Up-front uploaded everything including form 80 except medical. 

Invited on 6th July, 
Lodged on 12 July; 
Code: 261313 software engineer


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> I have been a silent viewer so far. Finally CO allocated today. Got an email early morning from GSM Adelaide. Requested medical and sample payslips from previous employer. Claiming 10 points for overseas employment. Up-front uploaded everything including form 80 except medical.
> 
> Invited on 6th July,
> Lodged on 12 July;
> Code: 261313 software engineer


Thanks for sharing the news Prashant. So now the CO allocation is in 2nd]d week of July. 

All the best for those who are eagerly waiting for CO allocation / Visa grant.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

A friends question :
"I know i am a little off here, but after submitting the application my non migrating family members are also shown in the application. However i paid for my own application, why are they showing up in the list where i upload documents ?"


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Thanks for sharing the news Prashant. So now the CO allocation is in 2nd]d week of July.
> 
> All the best for those who are eagerly waiting for CO allocation / Visa grant.


Looks like it's moved to 3rd week of July!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I Don't know how they are allocating the CO's.

People from 1st and 2nd Week are still pending to hear any news. 

No Idea what is happening to our case. I hope they don't fall under external Checks.



jelli-kallu said:


> Looks like it's moved to 3rd week of July!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Looks like it's moved to 3rd week of July!


Good news, so we are already in the 3rd week of July. If its possible please let us know what additional docs were requested by CO? In case i have missed something i would like to upload the same.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> I Don't know how they are allocating the CO's.
> 
> People from 1st and 2nd Week are still pending to hear any news.
> 
> No Idea what is happening to our case. I hope they don't fall under external Checks.


Hi Suku,
I guess in case all the uploaded docs are ok then CO does not contact you and you may get a direct grant during the next 2 weeks. :fingerscrossed:
All the very best!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Good news, so we are already in the 3rd week of July. If its possible please let us know what additional docs were requested by CO? In case i have missed something i would like to upload the same.


Absolutely! I'm waiting for the email. Once I have the details, will share!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Anyone from 3rd and 4th week of July, any news ????


14th July, no update


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> I Don't know how they are allocating the CO's.
> 
> People from 1st and 2nd Week are still pending to hear any news.
> 
> No Idea what is happening to our case. I hope they don't fall under external Checks.


Hi Suku,

Is there any way to check with DIBP about the current status? I am also afraid for external verification, would caused more delay.


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, 

What do you guys think ? Are we in for external verification ? or will we be direct granted'.

Since CO is getting allocated to the third week applicants, i guess, we will not be allocated CO, i mean requesting documents.

Did any one of the July gang talk with GSM teams ? What did they reply ?


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Visionary said:


> A friends question :
> "I know i am a little off here, but after submitting the application my non migrating family members are also shown in the application. However i paid for my own application, why are they showing up in the list where i upload documents ?"


This is probably because during application filing you might have selected these nob migrating family members as DEPENDENTS on you. So they are showing up while uploading documents. You will have to either:
1. Provide medical and PCC for all dependent members irrespective of they are migrating with you oe nor.

2. Or fill form 1023 correction of details and upload and mention that you have accidently selected these members as Dependent.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Azim,
I have no idea how we can check. The only way to know it would be to call them up and ask about the status of the application.
But calling before 2.5 months is usually not encouraged.
I think we need to wait for atleast another week or so before deciding to call them.



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Suku,
> 
> Is there any way to check with DIBP about the current status? I am also afraid for external verification, would caused more delay.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Azim,
> I have no idea how we can check. The only way to know it would be to call them up and ask about the status of the application.
> But calling before 2.5 months is usually not encouraged.
> I think we need to wait for atleast another week or so before deciding to call them.


Agreed Suku.

I am only afraid about external verification delay delay and deal 

WAIT KILLS


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> Did any one of the July gang talk with GSM teams ? What did they reply ?


I called them last week when they requested the information I've already frontloaded. They didn't check my application status and advised to explain everything via e-mail and wait for the reply for at least 7 working days.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

CO Contact established. Our consultant asked us to fill FORM 1221 and an updated CV each. 
Going to furnish this by today or tomorrow. Me thinks its going out for some verification since we did not claim points for experience. 

Visa Application date: 20th JULY 2015


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi ,

I am filling form 80 and I have questions.

1) My H1B application was not approved few years back , do i need to mention in visa refusal section.Please note , once the H1B application get approved then person has to go for visa interview in US embassy. As my application was not approved I haven't gone for visa interview.

2) Also for US Business/Visitor visa interview I went for visa interview in US Consulate. I am not sure about the visa rejection as they provide one paper with generic information. I am planning to fill this information, what reason should i mention as I am not sure about the reason.


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

anchicka said:


> I called them last week when they requested the information I've already frontloaded. They didn't check my application status and advised to explain everything via e-mail and wait for the reply for at least 7 working days.


Hope every thing gets clarified and you get grant asap!!


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> CO Contact established. Our consultant asked us to fill FORM 1221 and an updated CV each.
> Going to furnish this by today or tomorrow. Me thinks its going out for some verification since we did not claim points for experience.
> 
> Visa Application date: 20th JULY 2015


Congrats and hope for the best!!

You might have still put in some evidence for experience, right? and btw, what is ur job code


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

tom4Oz said:


> Congrats and hope for the best!!
> 
> You might have still put in some evidence for experience, right? and btw, what is ur job code


Yep, provided what was required. Primary Applicant | Wife| 261311 [Analyst Programmer] & Secondary Applicant | Myself | 261111 [Business Analyst]

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> Yep, provided what was required. Primary Applicant | Wife| 261311 [Analyst Programmer] & Secondary Applicant | Myself | 261111 [Business Analyst]
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


I too have not claimed any points for experience. Submitted whatever docs i had. still waiting for CO contact.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

tom4Oz said:


> I too have not claimed any points for experience. Submitted whatever docs i had. still waiting for CO contact.


Tom- Done with your FORM 80?


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> Tom- Done with your FORM 80?


Na..IN PROGRESS. I was actually waiting for CO to request it. Now as per the current trend i guess it is better to upload.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> Na..IN PROGRESS. I was actually waiting for CO to request it. Now as per the current trend i guess it is better to upload.


Its better to upload form-80 and let WAIT KILLS you


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

Got grant today 
Applied june 9
CO july 27 asked for dependent english proof
Called today CO and got grant after an hour.
Thank you all guys u people are really helpfull


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Rayme said:


> Got grant today
> Applied june 9
> CO july 27 asked for dependent english proof
> Called today CO and got grant after an hour.
> Thank you all guys u people are really helpfull


Congratulations and all the best for your future plans


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

Rayme said:


> Got grant today
> Applied june 9
> CO july 27 asked for dependent english proof
> Called today CO and got grant after an hour.
> Thank you all guys u people are really helpfull


Congradulations!!! When have you provided the requested information?


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

GRANTED!!!
Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!

GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

*Aug 3 rd applicant got CO allocated.*

Aug 3 rd applicant got CO allocated.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM



Congratulations!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


Many congrats, Did CO assign or its direct grant ?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


Superb! Congratulations!

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


congrats bro.. are you onshore applicant?


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

bl_blitz said:


> congrats bro.. are you onshore applicant?


nope..offshore..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Tom,
Its raining Grants today. What time did you receive the grant email.



tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Any news on your side suku?



suku1809 said:


> Congratulations Tom,
> Its raining Grants today. What time did you receive the grant email.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

tom4Oz said:


> nope..offshore..


Congrats Tom4OZ !!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No news from my end. Still waiting for any notifications. 
now this wait is too much.

They should send some notification. 



bl_blitz said:


> Any news on your side suku?


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah you're right.. some who lodged later than us are getting grants and CO.. I hope we can get soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



suku1809 said:


> No news from my end. Still waiting for any notifications.
> now this wait is too much.
> 
> They should send some notification.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> No news from my end. Still waiting for any notifications.
> now this wait is too much.
> 
> They should send some notification.


We are on the same boat


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


Congratulations brother

Between did u submit the form 80?


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Rayme said:


> Got grant today
> Applied june 9
> CO july 27 asked for dependent english proof
> Called today CO and got grant after an hour.
> Thank you all guys u people are really helpfull


Hello Ray,

Congrats. Please confirm at what time you called to GSM Adelaide and when you upload the requested document?


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

HammerHead said:


> Congratulations brother
> 
> Between did u submit the form 80?


nope..


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


Congrats buddy. All the best for the future.


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


Many Congratulations!!
Cheers!


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

Rayme said:


> Got grant today
> Applied june 9
> CO july 27 asked for dependent english proof
> Called today CO and got grant after an hour.
> Thank you all guys u people are really helpfull



Many Congratulations!!
Cheers!


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Already got CO assigned?*



arun_kookie said:


> Aug 3 rd applicant got CO allocated.


Hi Arun,
Did you mean you lodged visa in Aug and already CO is assigned?

Thanks,
S


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

gkaushik said:


> Many Congratulations!!
> Cheers!


Thanks bro!!


----------



## mnag (Sep 8, 2015)

*189 Visa Granted*

Hi All,

I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.

I have applied for PR on 12 July 2015 (Software Engineer) and got the Golden GRANT mail today (8 th September) .

They dint ask me for a Form 80 and there was no CO contact .

Thanks guys for all your help


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow !!!
Its really great to hear many grants today. Congrats everybody who got their grant.
I hope other applicants will also get their grant soon...
Waiting without any communication is really very difficult...


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!! Thanks for sharing the news. Are you an offshore applicant, asking cause your location says Sydney. 

Nice to see many applicants getting grant. Last week was rather dry this week is raining!!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Mate,
Did you claim any points for experience.



mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


Heyy congrats bro!!
Any plans to land in near future??


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

*189 visa lodged*

Dear All,

I am silent reader of this forum, I am happy for the people who got their grants by this week. I am an offshore applicant and applied for visa on 7th July 2015 but still no contact from CO.. I dont know what is going on. some people getting grants in 2nd and 3rd week of July and some from 1st week of July still waiting to establish contact with CO.

I have front loaded all required documents, PCC, Medicals, form 80 and form 1221.

any Idea about that..

Regards,

Ali


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congrats Mate,
> Did you claim any points for experience.


Dear All,

I am silent reader of this forum, I am happy for the people who got their grants by this week. I am an offshore applicant and applied for visa on 7th July 2015 but still no contact from CO.. I dont know what is going on. some people getting grants in 2nd and 3rd week of July and some from 1st week of July still waiting to establish contact with CO.

I have front loaded all required documents, PCC, Medicals, form 80 and form 1221.

any Idea about that..

Regards,

Ali


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro and best of luck!
Grants for July-2015 applicants are now gaining momentum!!
Cheers!


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy

Cheers


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I just got a CO assigned 2 hours ago. I am shocked and bummed that it was Not a direct grant because I felt my background was going to be an easy, straight forward, no risk case for them. I had 80 points.
> 
> Anyhow, She is requesting Employment evidence and Overseas study evidence. On July 6, I had uploaded my health documents, USA university diploma, notarized Employment reference letter, and Engineers Australia letter.....but CO wants more. Therefore, I just uploaded my USA W2 Tax Returns and University academic transcripts. Crossing my fingers now!! Wish me luck! Hope to get Visa soon!!!!!! . Feeling anxious!


Congrats to all the recent grants! Happy for you mates!
As for myself, I am still waiting for the golden grant. CO assigned last week....I immediately (same day) uploaded the additional requested documents online as well as sent an email to clarify....still waiting for them to respond.....feeling sooooo anxious and hoping for a grant. 
Question: has anyone out there been contacted by a CO more than once? In other words, I wonder if any CO have requested for additional documents more than one time? Also, how long does it take for a grant after a CO has been assigned, generally speaking?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Rayme said:


> Got grant today
> Applied june 9
> CO july 27 asked for dependent english proof
> Called today CO and got grant after an hour.
> Thank you all guys u people are really helpfull



Many Congrats Rayme!!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


WOW!! Congrats and all the best!!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi can anyone help me please. What exactly do I need to provide to claim additional spouses 5 points? I understand they need to do the skill assessment... And what else? Thanks in advance


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi can anyone help me please. What exactly do I need to provide to claim additional spouses 5 points? I understand they need to do the skill assessment... And what else? Thanks in advance


you need to provide certified color copies of degree, transcript of your wife with assessment letter.


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congrats Mate,
> Did you claim any points for experience.


Dear Suku,

Are you planing to contact GSM team. as I also submitted my application on 7th July and I am thinking to do that.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sahito said:


> you need to provide certified color copies of degree, transcript of your wife with assessment letter.


Thanks. To claim points do spouse also need to give ielts? What's about age? I want to know the exact requirement the spouse need to have to get 5 additional points?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks. To claim points do spouse also need to give ielts? What's about age? I want to know the exact requirement the spouse need to have to get 5 additional points?


*Partner skills*
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks. To claim points do spouse also need to give ielts? What's about age? I want to know the exact requirement the spouse need to have to get 5 additional points?


dear if spouse is secondary applicant, than to prove functional English she has to take 4.5 over all band in IELTS. but if you are applying for assessment than it depends upon the assessment body if they require IELTS or not. some assessment bodies require IELTS in each 6 band like Engineers Australia and some not like vetasses. 

To prove functional English is not the part of claiming 5 points for spouse. for that you just need certified degree, transcript and assessment letter. and even you can claim functional English without IELTS if your spouse degree's instruction was in English. For that you have to present a letter from university where from your spouse got degree that the course his/her have taken was in English language.

The points Mr. Arun have shown above for 5 points are to be followed also.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sahito said:


> dear if spouse is secondary applicant, than to prove functional English she has to take 4.5 over all band in IELTS. but if you are applying for assessment than it depends upon the assessment body if they require IELTS or not. some assessment bodies require IELTS in each 6 band like Engineers Australia and some not like vetasses. To prove functional English is not the part of claiming 5 points for spouse. for that you just need certified degree, transcript and assessment letter. and even you can claim functional English without IELTS if your spouse degree's instruction was in English. For that you have to present a letter from university where from your spouse got degree that the course his/her have taken was in English language. The points Mr. Arun have shown above for 5 points are to be followed also.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

arun05 said:


> Partner skills You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they: were under 50 years of age had at least competent English had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


Thanks and sorry for asking many questions. 

Does it mean spouse can get assessed in any occupation from sol/csol list OR they must be the same occupation as mine? If spouse work experience be in any duration or same as my work experience? 

Secondly, is the ielts 6 in each band compulsory?


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks and sorry for asking many questions.
> 
> Does it mean spouse can get assessed in any occupation from sol/csol list OR they must be the same occupation as mine? If spouse work experience be in any duration or same as my work experience?
> 
> Secondly, is the ielts 6 in each band compulsory?


It is not necessary in a same occupation, but it would be in same occupation list. and 6 in each band depends upon assessing authority. but I think it is necessary in any way.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sahito said:


> It is not necessary in a same occupation, but it would be in same occupation list. and 6 in each band depends upon assessing authority. but I think it is necessary in any way.


Than I'm out of the game as my spouse haven't got 6 in each band 😔😔😔

Thanks anyway.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Than I'm out of the game as my spouse haven't got 6 in each band 😔😔😔
> 
> Thanks anyway.


go for PTE....its good quick and easy


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

mnag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for a long time and thought would share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate !!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi,

Yesterday got request from CO to submit form 80 for me and my wife. Today submitted form 80 for both of us and clicked on request complete button. Status now changed to Assessment In Progress from Information requested.

Whats the time-frame to get response for request related form 80?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi mate, 
I will wait for a few more days. Calling before two months is not advised. As you are already above 2 months you can call and ask the status I may call next week. 
Please update us if you do call them and what they say. 





sahito said:


> Dear Suku,
> 
> Are you planing to contact GSM team. as I also submitted my application on 7th July and I am thinking to do that.


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> go for PTE....its good quick and easy


Personally, I found PTE to be much more difficult than IELTS. But I guess we're all different


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

sahito said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent reader of this forum, I am happy for the people who got their grants by this week. I am an offshore applicant and applied for visa on 7th July 2015 but still no contact from CO.. I dont know what is going on. some people getting grants in 2nd and 3rd week of July and some from 1st week of July still waiting to establish contact with CO.
> 
> ...


Yes, it seems like many people in July have been assigned a CO or granted a visa. Even some people in August. I applied on the July 12 and haven't heard anything. But I understand onshore people get priority over offshore ones.


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

Congradulations!!! When have you provided the requested information?[/QUOTE]
On the same day but took me 5 weeks there after


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

orangelephant said:


> Yes, it seems like many people in July have been assigned a CO or granted a visa. Even some people in August. I applied on the July 12 and haven't heard anything. But I understand onshore people get priority over offshore ones.


You sure? Some people in August got their grant? Currently, I know some mid July people got their grant!


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

allenlala said:


> You sure? Some people in August got their grant? Currently, I know some mid July people got their grant!


I misspoke. Some people in Aug 3 got their CO allocated, not grant. But many people in July don't have a CO yet.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Good news, so we are already in the 3rd week of July. If its possible please let us know what additional docs were requested by CO? In case i have missed something i would like to upload the same.


Where can we find out this information regarding until which date the CO has been assigned? Thank you


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Where can we find out this information regarding until which date the CO has been assigned? Thank you


One of the member has mentioned in his timeline that his visa lodge was 20th July and CO has contacted him today.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Where can we find out this information regarding until which date the CO has been assigned? Thank you


Here we go...

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

guys...need info

my visa was lodged on July 13th and the CO has contacted over the weekend.....i have uploaded everything except medical & pcc, so they requested for that info...two things

- 1) they asked for pcc for my kid (she is just 2yr), but not for my wife....is this a mistake on their side? How to get it confirmed?
- 2) i need some more time for usa PCC....How do i get in touch with the CO......in the e-mail, there is CO name mentioned but not any personal contact details....shall i simply reply to that e-mail??


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey all,

Any one with 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer lodged their application on July 06 and got their grant or CO contacted ?

I haven't got CO allocation neither grant till date

63 days from lodging


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Good news, so we are already in the 3rd week of July. If its possible please let us know what additional docs were requested by CO? In case i have missed something i would like to upload the same.


These are the documents that were requested. And I need to provide the same set of documents, for my wife as well. 
1. Form 80
2. Form 1221
3. CV
4. Medicals


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ausdream189 said:


> guys...need info
> 
> my visa was lodged on July 13th and the CO has contacted over the weekend.....i have uploaded everything except medical & pcc, so they requested for that info...two things
> 
> ...


1- That probably is a copy/ paste mistake.
2- Hope that you have applied for it and have evidence for the same (payment receipt for instance).

Reply to the same email explaining both #1 and #2. They should correct the instructions for #1 and give you an extension to the already provided 28 days for the PCC.


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

I am in the same category. Lodged on July 12 with 65 points, offshore. Still no update.



caselven said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any one with 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer lodged their application on July 06 and got their grant or CO contacted ?
> 
> ...


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

orangelephant said:


> I misspoke. Some people in Aug 3 got their CO allocated, not grant. But many people in July don't have a CO yet.


Well, you will never know when a CO is allocated. Did you upload all document, including PCC, Medical, form 80 and so on?? If you did, then you will not have any idea about the CO allocation time. When they need some more information, they will request that from you. At this stage, your immi account will appear "information requested", then you will know CO is allocated. If your information documents are all uploaded and they don't need to request information, you will just see "application received" in your immi account. In this case, they will give you a grant directly without telling you the allocation of a CO. Then your status in your immi account will change directly from "application received" to "finalised".

I think you have been already allocated to a CO, and your documents are in under normal checks; or they haven't opened your file yet. You need to wait until they open your file and check your documents, and then give you a direct grant (hope so!!)


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

I uploaded everything except form 80. I understand it is not always necessary. It is not part of the required documents according to DIBP's website. Yes, I guess we'll keep waiting.



allenlala said:


> Well, you will never know when a CO is allocated. Did you upload all document, including PCC, Medical, form 80 and so on?? If you did, then you will not have any idea about the CO allocation time. When they need some more information, they will request that from you. At this stage, your immi account will appear "information requested", then you will know CO is allocated. If your information documents are all uploaded and they don't need to request information, you will just see "application received" in your immi account. In this case, they will give you a grant directly without telling you the allocation of a CO. Then your status in your immi account will change directly from "application received" to "finalised".
> 
> I think you have been already allocated to a CO, and your documents are in under normal checks; or they haven't opened your file yet. You need to wait until they open your file and check your documents, and then give you a direct grant (hope so!!)


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

orangelephant said:


> I uploaded everything except form 80. I understand it is not always necessary. It is not part of the required documents according to DIBP's website. Yes, I guess we'll keep waiting.


yey, that fine. You don't need to submit until they ask you to do so. Hence, your case should be under routine checks. You just wait and grant will be coming soon.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> These are the documents that were requested. And I need to provide the same set of documents, for my wife as well.
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 3. CV
> 4. Medicals


hey there. Does CV here mean Curriculum Vitae?? Is this for people who claim points for experience?? I am an onshore applicant, and I did not claim for experience, do I still need to submit a CV??
Thanks


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

VISA GRANTED! thanks GOD... lodged: 20 July...


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

angelaine said:


> VISA GRANTED! thanks GOD... lodged: 20 July...


Oh my god!! So fast!! congratulations mate!!! enjoy your life in AU!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

angelaine said:


> VISA GRANTED! thanks GOD... lodged: 20 July...


Awesome! Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

angelaine said:


> VISA GRANTED! thanks GOD... lodged: 20 July...


You applied onshore or offshore?


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

allenlala said:


> You applied onshore or offshore?


onshore... it was quick,,, i thought it will be after 2 weeks or so...


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

angelaine said:


> onshore... it was quick,,, i thought it will be after 2 weeks or so...


Congrats! Onshore people are always priority to offshore. Say hi to the kangaroos


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

orangelephant said:


> Congrats! Onshore people are always priority to offshore. Say hi to the kangaroos



thank you...


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

orangelephant said:


> Congrats! Onshore people are always priority to offshore. Say hi to the kangaroos


I submitted on 5th Aug onshore, hope I can get some updates this month.


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

By looking at the current trends, you should hear from them in a week.



allenlala said:


> I submitted on 5th Aug onshore, hope I can get some updates this month.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

orangelephant said:


> By looking at the current trends, you should hear from them in a week.


I hope so. It seems that you will get your grant very soon!!! Good luck on you!


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

Finally got the emails of a direct grant in the wee hours of morning today.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Ecnediser_P said:


> Finally got the emails of a direct grant in the wee hours of morning today.


Congratulations!


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

Ecnediser_P said:


> Finally got the emails of a direct grant in the wee hours of morning today.


Congrats!


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all the people who got their visa grants.
I was watching this forum but today thought to register n start conversation with the people on this forum.

About my case:
Eoi:23May2015(60 points-External Auditor)
Invitation:6th july 2015
Applied visa:15th July 2015,
Medical n pcc done for my wife n baby boy.
No Co assigned yet, form 80 submitted tonshore application. Waiting impatiently....


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

A BIG Congratulations to everyone who got their grants. It must be an amazing feeling to have received the same.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

@SreeIndia Any news from your end..... I guess very few people are left now from July who have heard no news.
All the best everyone. When are we supposed to call them regarding our applications .... Have you guys given it a thought. My hands are twitching now and I so much want to call them up and ask about my status....but holding myself back..


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

we have the same thoughts suku.. i have no idea why our applications are left behind..

congrats to all who got their grants today!



suku1809 said:


> @SreeIndia Any news from your end..... I guess very few people are left now from July who have heard no news.
> All the best everyone. When are we supposed to call them regarding our applications .... Have you guys given it a thought. My hands are twitching now and I so much want to call them up and ask about my status....but holding myself back..


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

angelaine said:


> onshore... it was quick,,, i thought it will be after 2 weeks or so...


Congrats buddy.. All the best for your future!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> @SreeIndia Any news from your end..... I guess very few people are left now from July who have heard no news.
> All the best everyone. When are we supposed to call them regarding our applications .... Have you guys given it a thought. My hands are twitching now and I so much want to call them up and ask about my status....but holding myself back..


Hi Suku, why dont you call and check the status of your visa?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Gaut,
Its just because its still not 2 months. Its 59 days to be exact.
So am thinking should I Call or not. or should I call next week.
its all so confusing. I am thinking if I Call now will they get irritated that I am calling so early in my VISA stage.



Gaut said:


> Hi Suku, why dont you call and check the status of your visa?


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Gaut,
> Its just because its still not 2 months. Its 59 days to be exact.
> So am thinking should I Call or not. or should I call next week.
> its all so confusing. I am thinking if I Call now will they get irritated that I am calling so early in my VISA stage.


It is better not to call them at this stage. It is just 2 months, your result will be finalised soon, I think. If you like to call them, I think you can do this before the end of this month. They will be bothering if you call them too early!!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

bl_blitz said:


> we have the same thoughts suku.. i have no idea why our applications are left behind..
> 
> congrats to all who got their grants today!


It is not you are left behind. You will never when the CO is looking at your file. I believe your guys application have already under processing! wait patiently and I know waiting kills.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

caselven said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any one with 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer lodged their application on July 06 and got their grant or CO contacted ?
> 
> ...


All applications until 2nd July are begin processing now.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

orangelephant said:


> I am in the same category. Lodged on July 12 with 65 points, offshore. Still no update.


Same case for me, 14July applicant but no update.

Only hope is the announcement in GSM. As per as their formal announcement, all application until 2nd July are being processing now and next update would be in the first week of October.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

angelaine said:


> VISA GRANTED! thanks GOD... lodged: 20 July...


Congratulation bro.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

CO requested Form 80 today....


----------



## Boss2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> CO requested Form 80 today....


When did you apply ???


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

I've lodged on 13th July and not heard back at all too. I think we need to wait for another 15 days before we allow impatience to creep in.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

My agent suggested we upload Form 80 so we've done that. But she hasn't mentioned Form 1221 at all. Should we upload the same or wait for the CO to ask?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> @SreeIndia Any news from your end..... I guess very few people are left now from July who have heard no news.
> All the best everyone. When are we supposed to call them regarding our applications .... Have you guys given it a thought. My hands are twitching now and I so much want to call them up and ask about my status....but holding myself back..


I dont think we should be so worried yet...We can see people lodged on 6th 8th July are still getting grants or CO allocated. We are somewhere there. Lets wait for this week and next and see how it goes. If we dont hear anything for July first week applicants and hear completely about second and third week we can try reaching them , until them I guess its safe to wait. I understand we are over 60 day mark still. What say Suku and blitz?


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Boss2015 said:


> When did you apply ???


Please refer my signature for details.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Singh,
Did you claim any points for experience. if yes hoe many ?



ssingh18 said:


> Please refer my signature for details.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Sree,
Yes I feel we will hear something from them this week or maybe early next week.

Singh lodged on 8th and he heard from CO today. so maybe a day or two for us.
its just that feels a bit confusing as people who lodged later also got the grants.
Maybe they have some priority schedule.



SreeIndia said:


> I dont think we should be so worried yet...We can see people lodged on 6th 8th July are still getting grants or CO allocated. We are somewhere there. Lets wait for this week and next and see how it goes. If we dont hear anything for July first week applicants and hear completely about second and third week we can try reaching them , until them I guess its safe to wait. I understand we are over 60 day mark still. What say Suku and blitz?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> CO requested Form 80 today....


Singh , CO requested only form 80 for me and my wife on 7th Sep and I submitted on 8th Sep. I also replied to the email that I got from CO...Hoping to get response in one week..Any idea how much time they are taking to review and give approval..

I claim 10 points of experience and don't have any travel history.


----------



## orangelephant (Sep 7, 2015)

There are still quite a few people in early July that haven't heard anything yet. Moreover, there are still some people in late July in the same boat. 



SreeIndia said:


> I dont think we should be so worried yet...We can see people lodged on 6th 8th July are still getting grants or CO allocated. We are somewhere there. Lets wait for this week and next and see how it goes. If we dont hear anything for July first week applicants and hear completely about second and third week we can try reaching them , until them I guess its safe to wait. I understand we are over 60 day mark still. What say Suku and blitz?


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

that's a fair idea Sree, until this week, we keep ourselves worry free (although we can't), but if we dont hear any day by next week then that's the time we give them a ring.,,




SreeIndia said:


> I dont think we should be so worried yet...We can see people lodged on 6th 8th July are still getting grants or CO allocated. We are somewhere there. Lets wait for this week and next and see how it goes. If we dont hear anything for July first week applicants and hear completely about second and third week we can try reaching them , until them I guess its safe to wait. I understand we are over 60 day mark still. What say Suku and blitz?


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys it's a day for grants. I got mine, yippee!!!! 
Hope all members get theirs soon. 
Cheers


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow Congrats Mate,
Did you claim any points for experience. And were you offshore or onshore candidate.



HammerHead said:


> Guys it's a day for grants. I got mine, yippee!!!!
> Hope all members get theirs soon.
> Cheers


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

HammerHead said:


> Guys it's a day for grants. I got mine, yippee!!!!
> Hope all members get theirs soon.
> Cheers


Congrats.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

HammerHead said:


> Guys it's a day for grants. I got mine, yippee!!!!
> Hope all members get theirs soon.
> Cheers


Many congrats, did CO asked anything or just direct grant? also you went through agent or by yourself?


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Wow Congrats Mate,
> Did you claim any points for experience. And were you offshore or onshore candidate.


Thanks bro!!! 
Yeah I did claim points for experience and it's a direct grant. No form 80 was submitted. Offshore


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Many congrats, did CO asked anything or just direct grant? also you went through agent or by yourself?


Thanks 
Direct grant and no agent.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Singh , CO requested only form 80 for me and my wife on 7th Sep and I submitted on 8th Sep. I also replied to the email that I got from CO...Hoping to get response in one week..Any idea how much time they are taking to review and give approval.. I claim 10 points of experience and don't have any travel history.


John, it depends on case by case. I have seen applicants getting grants within few days of submitting Form 80 and also have seen applicants whose case have been sent for external verification after submitting the requested documents.

I would suggest you to wait for atleast 7 days for department's response. Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Singh, Did you claim any points for experience. if yes hoe many ?


Yes suku, I claimed 10 points for experience.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Heartiest congratulations to all those, who have received their grants today


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

Ecnediser_P said:


> Finally got the emails of a direct grant in the wee hours of morning today.


Dear,

you applied onshore or offshore??


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

HammerHead said:


> Guys it's a day for grants. I got mine, yippee!!!!
> Hope all members get theirs soon.
> Cheers


Heartily Congrats Mate !!! Its time for Celebration...


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

Congrats to all who got the grant. Mine's early July and haven't heard anything yet. Applied on 2nd July.


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

*PR Granted*

Hi All,
Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
I am planning to move soon. 
Cheers.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

sujaysan said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
> I am planning to move soon.
> Cheers.


Congrats Sujaysan. Could you share your occupation code and EOI points. Did you claim experience points?

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Mate,
Can you share some more details.
1.How many points u claimed for experience.
2. did you submit form 80 beforehand



sujaysan said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
> I am planning to move soon.
> Cheers.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sujaysan said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
> I am planning to move soon.
> Cheers.


Congrats Sujay on getting the Visa. Wish you all the luck for your future.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i submitted my application on 4th July... CO asked for form 80 and form 47A...
I submitted it last week... he asked if i want to show ilets for my mom or need to pay fees..

i asked for link... all is happening thru agent...
i have uploaded my file in my immi account...
when is the time line when they will send me link for payment ?? anyone ??


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

HammerHead said:


> Guys it's a day for grants. I got mine, yippee!!!!
> Hope all members get theirs soon.
> Cheers


Great News!! Congrats Hammer. All the best.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

sujaysan said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
> I am planning to move soon.
> Cheers.


Great to hear things moving for July Offshore candidates. It would be great if you could please update your signature with your timeline. Many congrats and all the best for your move. Cheers!


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Congrats Sujaysan. Could you share your occupation code and EOI points. Did you claim experience points?
> 
> Thanks


Hi My Occupation Code is 261111 (Business Analyst), EOI points 75, I submitted Form 80 couple of weeks back looking at the trend. Experience points 20.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I had applied on July 20 offshore (189 class). But I haven't submitted form 80. 
Who should submit form 80? I could see some people getting direct grant without form 80 while some are asked to submit. Is there any criteria on who should submit it?
Is it for onshore candidates only?
I was thinking to submit it also so that my application won't be further delayed. 

Thank you in advance. 
Ajay


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied on July 20 offshore (189 class). But I haven't submitted form 80.
> Who should submit form 80? I could see some people getting direct grant without form 80 while some are asked to submit. Is there any criteria on who should submit it?
> ...


There is no hard and fast rule for Form 80 but in most cases it is requested by the CO, hence a number of application provide it in advance, so there is no delay for waiting.
It is absolutely all right if you do not provide it when you first submit the application.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> There is no hard and fast rule for Form 80 but in most cases it is requested by the CO, hence a number of application provide it in advance, so there is no delay for waiting.
> It is absolutely all right if you do not provide it when you first submit the application.


Thanks Ramesh for your reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sujaysan said:


> Hi My Occupation Code is 261111 (Business Analyst), EOI points 75, I submitted Form 80 couple of weeks back looking at the trend. Experience points 20.


Experience points 20 or did you mean qualification+experience gave you 20 points?


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Experience points 20 or did you mean qualification+experience gave you 20 points?


Apologies correction, 15 points, 8 yrs!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

samzam said:


> Congrats to all who got the grant. Mine's early July and haven't heard anything yet. Applied on 2nd July.


Applicants of 2nd July must be under processing and it can take maximum two weeks if all papers are uploaded, you might wait for this week for your godlen email.

Else, call them next Monday

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Heartily Congrats Mate !!! Its time for Celebration...


Thanks mate, totally will drink my guts out today


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

sujaysan said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
> I am planning to move soon.
> Cheers.


Congrats brother!!!! See you in Oz soon


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Great News!! Congrats Hammer. All the best.


Thank you bro


----------



## HammerHead (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Fellow Members,

This forum has been a great support system for me whenever i felt low or demotivated, appreciate all the help and support you all offered. All those people getting their grants was like a constant source of hope, always kept telling myself that It will be my turn soon to share the good news.

I wish all of you here get your grants soon and trust me the patience really pays off

I plan to move to sydney by jan 2016. Now the game begins, cant wait to get there. 
Once again thank u all for the support and wish everyone luck for their grants. 

Cheers
HammerHead


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

HammerHead said:


> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> This forum has been a great support system for me whenever i felt low or demotivated, appreciate all the help and support you all offered. All those people getting their grants was like a constant source of hope, always kept telling myself that It will be my turn soon to share the good news.
> 
> ...



All the best bro


----------



## Rayme (May 21, 2015)

It took me 6 weeks after that to get grant.


ssingh18 said:


> John_dh said:
> 
> 
> > Singh , CO requested only form 80 for me and my wife on 7th Sep and I submitted on 8th Sep. I also replied to the email that I got from CO...Hoping to get response in one week..Any idea how much time they are taking to review and give approval.. I claim 10 points of experience and don't have any travel history.
> ...


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Rayme said:


> It took me 6 weeks after that to get grant.


Did external verification happen for you after the form submission? If not did u call the department after submitting Form 80?


----------



## pinky_20 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,

I lodge my application on 14th July Yesterday CO contacted and asked for form 80 for me and my spouse that i have submitted today.
After submitting i realized that in Education field i should have mentioned detail from birth.
I mentioned from kinder Garden to Bachelor. Also, in employment field i mentioned from the date i completed my studies till now not since birth.

Will it be any problem? Feeling Nervous.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

pinky_20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodge my application on 14th July Yesterday CO contacted and asked for form 80 for me and my spouse that i have submitted today.
> After submitting i realized that in Education field i should have mentioned detail from birth.
> ...


Perhaps it will be better if you can submit the form 80 again by providing information as required i.e. from Birth till date. This could be done by contacting the CO via email and informing him/her of the update. 

Seniors can advise better as I haven't reached this stage yet.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Education since birth indeed means KG till Bachelors. There is no education between birth till KG so nothing to mention about this time period. As for employment, you seem to have missed one entry from DOB till first employment which you are required to just fill in as Name as "NEVER WORKED" and an appropriate description under Occupation. I am not sure how severe this mistake might be looked at. To me, this seems minor. Just fill it in now and upload the Form80 again with maybe slightly different description to convey that this one is a more recent version.

Edit: By revised description, I mean write something that makes it clear that only Part H has been revised so that the CO knows exactly what the difference is.


----------



## angelaine (Aug 27, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Singh , CO requested only form 80 for me and my wife on 7th Sep and I submitted on 8th Sep. I also replied to the email that I got from CO...Hoping to get response in one week..Any idea how much time they are taking to review and give approval..
> 
> I claim 10 points of experience and don't have any travel history.



we have the same situation,,, CO at 7 July,, Form 80, email CO at 8 July, got the visa this morning...


----------



## pinky_20 (Jul 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Education since birth indeed means KG till Bachelors. There is no education between birth till KG so nothing to mention about this time period. As for employment, you seem to have missed one entry from DOB till first employment which you are required to just fill in as Name as "NEVER WORKED" and an appropriate description under Occupation. I am not sure how severe this mistake might be looked at. To me, this seems minor. Just fill it in now and upload the Form80 again with maybe slightly different description to convey that this one is a more recent version.
> 
> Edit: By revised description, I mean write something that makes it clear that only Part H has been revised so that the CO knows exactly what the difference is.



Thanks Keeda...


----------



## pinky_20 (Jul 4, 2015)

angelaine said:


> we have the same situation,,, CO at 7 July,, Form 80, email CO at 8 July, got the visa this morning...


Hi Angeline,

Didn't you have any communication in between or it was a direct grant after submitting Form 80. As i can see that it took more than 60 days to get grant.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

angelaine said:


> we have the same situation,,, CO at 7 July,, Form 80, email CO at 8 July, got the visa this morning...


First of all congratulations for the grant!!! Did u call DIBP after submitting Form 80? What there am external verification for you?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sujaysan said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share I received my grant today for me and my spouse. I had applied on 17th July from offshore, 261111.
> I am planning to move soon.
> Cheers.


Congrats buddy. All the best.


----------



## pinky_20 (Jul 4, 2015)

angelaine said:


> we have the same situation,,, CO at 7 July,, Form 80, email CO at 8 July, got the visa this morning...


Angelaine , I checked your posts ....you lodge on 20th July and CO contact on 7 Sep requesting form 80 that you uploaded already with your visa application and then again you uploaded form 80 on 8th Sep and visa grant on 9th Sep. That what I understand from older posts.


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

HammerHead said:


> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> This forum has been a great support system for me whenever i felt low or demotivated, appreciate all the help and support you all offered. All those people getting their grants was like a constant source of hope, always kept telling myself that It will be my turn soon to share the good news.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate... Looks like co will be allocated for me, I submitted on 17th July, same 263111 category. No grant till now 

What are the documents you submitted ? Just to cross check if I missed any thing ?


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

sahito said:


> Dear,
> 
> you applied onshore or offshore??


I applied onshore while i am on graduate visa.


----------



## sandip812 (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally!!! we received Visa Grant. 
Today Morning we called GSM Brisbane to find out the status.
Lucky to connect the call in first time itself and the lady who spoke was very good, she checked all the information that was requested to us (query-PTE Online Score) and confirmed visa grant over the call. within a minute or two we received the grant email.

Thank you all for the support and information provided. Wish you all the best for speedy Grant.


ANZSCO : 2613
06/07/15 | Invited to Apply
08/07/15 | Applied for Visa
07/09/15 | CO Contacted
10/09/15 | Visa Grant


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

sandip812 said:


> Finally!!! we received Visa Grant.
> Today Morning we called GSM Brisbane to find out the status.
> Lucky to connect the call in first time itself and the lady who spoke was very good, she checked all the information that was requested to us (query-PTE Online Score) and confirmed visa grant over the call. within a minute or two we received the grant email.
> 
> ...


Very happy to hear that one more July applicant is getting grant... Congrats and all the best!


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,

Hoping for a grant soon. I applied on 20th July (offshore). 

Have everyone who applied before 10th July got their grants? 
I still remember from some posts that there are couple of guys who applied on 8th July haven't got grant


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys so another day starts....... Hope we hear something today. Fingers crossed.
I hate this waiting.....atleast they should let us know something.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping for a grant soon. I applied on 20th July (offshore).
> 
> ...


Ajay 
A few like me are still to be contacted with any update...We applied on 10th July or before.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Guys so another day starts....... Hope we hear something today. Fingers crossed.
> I hate this waiting.....atleast they should let us know something.


Right Suku! Checking immiaccount during morning hours is becoming a habit now 
I still hope that they do not need any more documents and that' s why we are not yet contacted. Might be a direct grant is very close to us.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Guys so another day starts....... Hope we hear something today. Fingers crossed.
> I hate this waiting.....atleast they should let us know something.


Suku

Atleast an update for me a few minutes back. I just replied to your thread and went back and checked immiaccount and status changed : Information Requested!!!!
Infact I submitted through an agent and need to contact her what is requested. Will let you know shortly for sure.
Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey that's good news.

Atleast they are checking 10 July people.

All the best.



SreeIndia said:


> Suku
> 
> Atleast an update for me a few minutes back. I just replied to your thread and went back and checked immiaccount and status changed : Information Requested!!!!
> Infact I submitted through an agent and need to contact her what is requested. Will let you know shortly for sure.
> Thanks


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey that's good news.
> 
> Atleast they are checking 10 July people.
> 
> All the best.


Looks like they asked for Form 80. For some reason my agent did not upload it earlier.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh,
That's bad of him,
If he had submitted earlier you would have got a direct grant. anyway ask him to submit sooner and you get a grant soon.



SreeIndia said:


> Looks like they asked for Form 80. For some reason my agent did not upload it earlier.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Hi 

I was asking my agent to submit the form 80 now itself in case immigration officer needs it.
but my agent was saying they can not upload it unless requested by the immigration officer. 
Is it correct?


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.

I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great News Mate,
Congrats and all the best for future.



loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi sree

are you a single applicant or a family applicant?
Do you have expereince with multiple employers?


do you think this is the reason for form 80 request?








SreeIndia said:


> Looks like they asked for Form 80. For some reason my agent did not upload it earlier.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was asking my agent to submit the form 80 now itself in case immigration officer needs it.
> but my agent was saying they can not upload it unless requested by the immigration officer.
> Is it correct?


Ajay 
I am not sure if there are guidelines for form 80.. Seniors please advice...

I believe, I was asked this probably because I am presently in Australia, I see details of my AUS travel and my addresses here are being asked in the form. In addition, I have travelled to US once in the past on a B1.

I can tell you from other posts here that , there are people who front loaded Form 80 with other documents even before CO asked.
Thanks


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


hihi~ how do I upload my info onto this excel sheet. 

I lodged my visa for subclass 189 on 9/9/2015 and uploaded everything besides form 80.

Please help! thank you


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> Hi sree
> 
> are you a single applicant or a family applicant?
> Do you have expereince with multiple employers?
> ...


I have a family with me in the application, my spouse and 2 children .
Yes, I have experience with multiple employers in India and I travelled in the past once and presently in AUS. I assume these are the reasons.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

thanks, did they asked form 80 for you and your spouse?
or form 80 for you as you are primary applicant
and 1221 for your spouse?



SreeIndia said:


> I have a family with me in the application, my spouse and 2 children .
> Yes, I have experience with multiple employers in India and I travelled in the past once and presently in AUS. I assume these are the reasons.


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Looks like they asked for Form 80. For some reason my agent did not upload it earlier.


you're getting close mate!. now you have a clear path. all the best!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> you're getting close mate!. now you have a clear path. all the best!


Blitz
We are all there...not only me!!
Chill and just relax, your update is around the corner very close.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> thanks, did they asked form 80 for you and your spouse?
> or form 80 for you as you are primary applicant
> and 1221 for your spouse?


I can update you by EOD today as forwarding that email can take a day for my agent
We just talked to her over the phone and she said it is form 80 and will forward us the communication VERY SOON and I assume it is 5 PM in the evening (from my past experience) Well she is the busiest of all MARA agents here I heard.


----------



## shuiyuerruoruo (Sep 10, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Hello,congratulation! Which phone number did you call? I lodged on 8th July and still no update till now. I called +811300364613 several times but could not contact at all.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Keep us posted!

and Enjoy your Lunch 











SreeIndia said:


> I can update you by EOD today as forwarding that email can take a day for my agent
> We just talked to her over the phone and she said it is form 80 and will forward us the communication VERY SOON and I assume it is 5 PM in the evening (from my past experience) Well she is the busiest of all MARA agents here I heard.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

shuiyuerruoruo said:


> Hello,congratulation! Which phone number did you call? I lodged on 8th July and still no update till now. I called +811300364613 several times but could not contact at all.


Hi,

Thanks. I called on +61731367000.


----------



## ozpacman (Mar 13, 2013)

*calling gsm adelaide*

Guys

How does one call GSM Adelaide from India. The number given 131 881 seems to be accessible only from within Australia. 

Thanks


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

*CO allocated: requested further information*

Hello,

I have received an email from [email protected] from GSM Adelaide asking for further information. It appears they just want me to share my wife's PTE result through the PTE official website. Does this mean that all other documents are satisfactory? Assuming I provide the result by today evening, when can I expect a grant?


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi every1 on this forum! I have applied on 15th July and my pcc is attached online but for my wife's pcc,her country pcc can be send direct to immigration department and they said that they can't send one copy for her and I called immigration department and a lady said that I have to scan and send but my wife country did not send us one and I provided them Adelaide skilled processing centre,55 currie st and the pcc through mail was delivered there but yet no co assigned and I m still not sure if its gone to the right place.Any suggestion here guys? thx.Sushil.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

It should be fast enough.
Usually it should be the case that only this document is pending. For providing the PTE result you just need to click on the check box where PTE asks whether you want them to send the result to DIBP.
its fairly simple.
Don't forget to press the request complete button once you are done with your part.

Please can you share your timeline. When did you sibmit your application and did you claim any points for experience.



ozwelcomesindian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received an email from [email protected] from GSM Adelaide asking for further information. It appears they just want me to share my wife's PTE result through the PTE official website. Does this mean that all other documents are satisfactory? Assuming I provide the result by today evening, when can I expect a grant?


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> It should be fast enough.
> Usually it should be the case that only this document is pending. For providing the PTE result you just need to click on the check box where PTE asks whether you want them to send the result to DIBP.
> its fairly simple.
> Don't forget to press the request complete button once you are done with your part.
> ...


Thanks! Will get this done ASAP. My timeline should be found in my signature to this post.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> It should be fast enough.
> Usually it should be the case that only this document is pending. For providing the PTE result you just need to click on the check box where PTE asks whether you want them to send the result to DIBP.
> its fairly simple.
> Don't forget to press the request complete button once you are done with your part.
> ...



Bro Suku,
Any update of your application !!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No Bro,
No update ....Still waiting for some news.
Am worried if my case goes into external Verification like June Guys..then it will lag on for 3-4 months.



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Bro Suku,
> Any update of your application !!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> No Bro,
> No update ....Still waiting for some news.
> Am worried if my case goes into external Verification like June Guys..then it will lag on for 3-4 months.


How could we know that our cases are being under external verification ?

How about next week give GSM a call, i mean after 60days.


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear friends

Alhumdulillah,I got my visa grant today along with my family . would like to say thanks to all my forum members and pray to ALLAH for speedy grant for those who are waiting . You can find my details below 
Visa lodged date : 14 July 2015
Medicaid 14 August
Grant date 10 sept 2015
I did not submit form 80 and it was a direct grant for me. 
Code: Network engineer


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Xainta said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Alhumdulillah,I got my visa grant today along with my family . would like to say thanks to all my forum members and pray to ALLAH for speedy grant for those who are waiting . You can find my details below
> Visa lodged date : 14 July 2015
> ...


Many congrats......I was just wondering that for Pakistani applicants there is delay or not.....I have applied on 23-July still no news.....


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Need information : Do we need to get the Form 80 notarised or certified before submission?


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Many congrats......I was just wondering that for Pakistani applicants there is delay or not.....I have applied on 23-July still no news.....


Hi Joey !! 
Its Long wait for all of us now.. Expected by Next Week to get some good News. I also applied on 22 July..


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Need information : Do we need to get the Form 80 notarised or certified before submission?


No, you dont have to get this certified or notarised.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Xainta said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Alhumdulillah,I got my visa grant today along with my family . would like to say thanks to all my forum members and pray to ALLAH for speedy grant for those who are waiting . You can find my details below
> Visa lodged date : 14 July 2015
> ...




Hi Congrats Mate !! Its Time for Celebration.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Xainta said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Alhumdulillah,I got my visa grant today along with my family . would like to say thanks to all my forum members and pray to ALLAH for speedy grant for those who are waiting . You can find my details below
> Visa lodged date : 14 July 2015
> ...



Congress Xainta,

Did you claimed points for experience and onshore/offshore!


----------



## shuiyuerruoruo (Sep 10, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> shuiyuerruoruo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,congratulation! Which phone number did you call? I lodged on 8th July and still no update till now. I called +811300364613 several times but could not contact at all.
> ...



I called just now and they told me my case was under process and just wait. Does it mean I should wait for a long time?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Joey !!
> Its Long wait for all of us now.. Expected by Next Week to get some good News. I also applied on 22 July..


I dont think.....it might be 2 weeks wait....but I dont know for my case as I am from Pakistan.....


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Congress Xainta,
> 
> Did you claimed points for experience and onshore/offshore!


Yes offshore with 10 points for experience .


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

Congrats. I think I will wait till Monday and give them a call. (Lodged on 2nd Jul)


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> No Bro,
> No update ....Still waiting for some news.
> Am worried if my case goes into external Verification like June Guys..then it will lag on for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


 Hi Suku, how would one know if their application went to External Verification? Would the CO tell me or would the online status tell me? I have not heard back from my CO and it has been over a week.....getting nervous and not sure why they are taking so long. Thanks!


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello every one.. 

I received my direct grant visa today. Thanks every one in the forum for your valuable inputs all through this phase. Congratulations to all those who got their visas and all the best for those who crossed their fingers.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

vistad90 said:


> Hello every one..
> 
> I received my direct grant visa today. Thanks every one in the forum for your valuable inputs all through this phase. Congratulations to all those who got their visas and all the best for those who crossed their fingers.


Congrats buddy.. All the very best


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

vistad90 said:


> Hello every one..
> 
> I received my direct grant visa today. Thanks every one in the forum for your valuable inputs all through this phase. Congratulations to all those who got their visas and all the best for those who crossed their fingers.


Hi !! Congrats Mate !!! It's Call for a Big party !!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> I dont think.....it might be 2 weeks wait....but I dont know for my case as I am from Pakistan.....


Hi Joey,
Did you call GSM to know about your application status?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

vistad90 said:


> Hello every one..
> 
> I received my direct grant visa today. Thanks every one in the forum for your valuable inputs all through this phase. Congratulations to all those who got their visas and all the best for those who crossed their fingers.


Congrats buddy. All the best!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Joey,
> Did you call GSM to know about your application status?


No, Actually I applied through an agent and dont know should I call or will they give me any answer to my query....its 48th day for my application.


----------



## shuiyuerruoruo (Sep 10, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> shuiyuerruoruo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,congratulation! Which phone number did you call? I lodged on 8th July and still no update till now. I called +811300364613 several times but could not contact at all.
> ...


Hello,bro. I got my family directly grant after I called 20 minutes later!!
Thank you very much indeed! I lodged on 8th July and with my spouse and one kid. And claimed 15 point for employment .

Thank you very much for all !


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey COngrats,
Can you please provide more details .
were you contacted by CO antime. Or just for the first time you called and you got the grant today.

Please give us some more info so that we an plan out our strategy.
What was your occupation code.



shuiyuerruoruo said:


> Hello,bro. I got my family directly grant after I called 20 minutes later!!
> Thank you very much indeed! I lodged on 8th July and with my spouse and one kid. And claimed 15 point for employment .
> 
> Thank you very much for all !


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

shuiyuerruoruo said:


> Hello,bro. I got my family directly grant after I called 20 minutes later!!
> Thank you very much indeed! I lodged on 8th July and with my spouse and one kid. And claimed 15 point for employment .
> 
> Thank you very much for all !


Congratulations. All the best for your future.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi shuiyuerruoruo ,
Can you please provide details on your call. What all did they asked you. 
Can you answer my below queries.



suku1809 said:


> Hey COngrats,
> Can you please provide more details .
> were you contacted by CO antime. Or just for the first time you called and you got the grant today.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys, By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes. I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


 Hi Loki, I uploaded Form 80 today, which was requested yesterday. When do you think, I should call DIBP?


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

vistad90 said:


> Hello every one..
> 
> I received my direct grant visa today. Thanks every one in the forum for your valuable inputs all through this phase. Congratulations to all those who got their visas and all the best for those who crossed their fingers.


Mama Congratulations....arty:


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

At last I recieved the golden mail today...
I got direct frant for me and my family. I applied on 17th July.
Job Code : Production or Plant Engineer
Thanks every one in this forum for sharing all the valuable information and all the best for applicants waiting for their grant...


----------



## shuiyuerruoruo (Sep 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey COngrats,
> Can you please provide more details .
> were you contacted by CO antime. Or just for the first time you called and you got the grant today.
> 
> ...


I haven't been alecated CO before and this is my first time I called.My occupation code 233914.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi shuiyuerruoruo ,
> Can you please provide details on your call. What all did they asked you.
> Can you answer my below queries.


Suku,

I suggest you call too. I am just behind you because of my submission date ( 14/07/15 )

Wait for shuiyuerruoruo reply, including the clue about the conversation.

Cann't wait long to call GSM team, just witing for 15-Sep


----------



## shuiyuerruoruo (Sep 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi shuiyuerruoruo ,
> Can you please provide details on your call. What all did they asked you.
> Can you answer my below queries.
> 
> ...


A good man listen to my call.
I just asked him to give the information of my application status and he told me to send the documents by mail and wait two weeks for reply. I said I already sent one mail and no feedback. Those whose lodgement date behide me have already got granted so I asked him to help to check the statues is normal or external check should be done.
He asked me to provide TRN and passport number and date of my birth. And told me everything is going well and no external check. 

That's all. Then I got my grant 20 minutes later!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

shuiyuerruoruo said:


> I haven't been alecated CO before and this is my first time I called.My occupation code 233914.


Hi shuiyuerruoruo,

I have the same code-233914 but my submission date is 14/07/15.

Can you please share some clue about the phone discussion with GSM team (I mean, discussion way, convenience, etc)

I would call them next Tuesday.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

shuiyuerruoruo said:


> A good man listen to my call.
> I just asked him to give the information of my application status and he told me to send the documents by mail and wait two weeks for reply. I said I already sent one mail and no feedback. Those whose lodgement date behide me have already got granted so I asked him to help to check the statues is normal or external check should be done.
> He asked me to provide TRN and passport number and date of my birth. And told me everything is going well and no external check.
> 
> That's all. Then I got my grant 20 minutes later!


It's good news, seems they are very cooperative.

However, when did you emailed them as your CO was not assigned?

Feeling excited to call them too.......


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Need help....I have applied on 23-Jul, still the status showing as "application received"......any idea? what they are doing, or in case of direct grant the status remains as is ?


----------



## shuiyuerruoruo (Sep 10, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> shuiyuerruoruo said:
> 
> 
> > A good man listen to my call.
> ...



I sent email this morning and the context is as below.
Good morning.

My 189 visa application was submitted on 08/07/2015 with all required documents uploaded to immiaccount for processing. However, it's more than two months and no further update about the application status is traced. Thus, I wonder whether my application is under normal processing. Could you please kindly check that?

Thank you very much for your kind consideration.


And during my call, I emphasize those who behide me a lot have already got granted and I have waited for two monthes no any update on website. I just want to check my status is normal or abnormal .


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

In the same boat still . Is it too early for us? Should we call next week?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Need help....I have applied on 23-Jul, still the status showing as "application received"......any idea? what they are doing, or in case of direct grant the status remains as is ?



Joey,

No idea at all. I have submitted on 14/07/15, no update, status same as you.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Joey,
> 
> No idea at all. I have submitted on 14/07/15, no update, status same as you.


Seniors, please help.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

shuiyuerruoruo said:


> I sent email this morning and the context is as below.
> Good morning.
> 
> My 189 visa application was submitted on 08/07/2015 with all required documents uploaded to immiaccount for processing. However, it's more than two months and no further update about the application status is traced. Thus, I wonder whether my application is under normal processing. Could you please kindly check that?
> ...



Excellent. You gave me hope to call them.

Share email address and contact number plz, I wish I will have another good person.


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Seniors, please help.


Dear Joy,

you guys should wait at least one more week. I have applied on July 7th and still no update from them. I have already uploaded all required documents, forms, pcc and medicals.

As shuiyuerruoruo was only one day behind my visa application date and he called them today and got the grant today, so I am also thinking to call them tomorrow morning. Let us see what will happen.

-Ali


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I know it's tough to wait. But wait for at least 2 months to get over before calling. Don't call before that, as it may irritate them. We have Waited so much lets wait for a few more days. Calling before 60 days may have some negative effects.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

SSR2020 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> At last I recieved the golden mail today...
> I got direct frant for me and my family. I applied on 17th July.
> ...


Congratulations... All the Best!!!


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

shuiyuerruoruo said:


> A good man listen to my call.
> I just asked him to give the information of my application status and he told me to send the documents by mail and wait two weeks for reply. I said I already sent one mail and no feedback. Those whose lodgement date behide me have already got granted so I asked him to help to check the statues is normal or external check should be done.
> He asked me to provide TRN and passport number and date of my birth. And told me everything is going well and no external check.
> 
> That's all. Then I got my grant 20 minutes later!



Congratulations..


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi guys,
> I know it's tough to wait. But wait for at least 2 months to get over before calling. Don't call before that, as it may irritate them. We have Waited so much lets wait for a few more days. Calling before 60 days may have some negative effects.


Dear All,

I called to immigration office today and they informed me that my file has not been assessed yet. I have to wait some more time for the CO to be allocated.

Let us see what will happen.

Visa Applied 189: July 7th, 2015


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

CO was assigned an asked for med & pcc.....as usa pcc takes long time, so i requested for more time and they gave.....however, she came and asked for local or state PCC along with the fbi check because i'm in usa currently.....did this occur to anyone??

btw: in my case, does it mean that everything is fine with my documentation and they just need med & pcc??


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> CO was assigned an asked for med & pcc.....as usa pcc takes long time, so i requested for more time and they gave.....however, she came and asked for local or state PCC along with the fbi check because i'm in usa currently.....did this occur to anyone??
> 
> btw: in my case, does it mean that everything is fine with my documentation and they just need med & pcc??


yes every thing is fine dear. just provide med and pcc..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys,

The CO has requested medicals be completed. I have booked an appointment with the approved diagnostic center for a medical exam. I also have the letter with the HAP ID, that I received from the CO. 

I have the following questions - 
1. Should I take any action on the immi application? When I checked, I see a client declaration that needs to be submitted. 
2. Should I submit this form before I go for the medicals or after?
3. Should I upload the requested documents, i.e. Form 80, Form 1221, CV through the IMMI portal or should I email it to the CO?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Friends,
I called up Immi deptt today morning 10 a.m Aus time.
A nice lady picked up the phone and checked my application. She said until now no CO has been allocated to my case. She also said we need to be a bit patient as the process can take time.
I think there is no other option now but wait.
All the best for others awaiting grants.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Jelli,
1. Yes you need to fill in the client declaration. they are straightforward questions which need to be answered by Yes or No if you are having any medical issues.
2. Yes you may need to submit this form and take its print out. I did so I think it is the process.
2. you need to both upl;oad the forms and send over email to the CO. that is the current trend.
After submitting on portal click the request complete button to inform the CO that you have submitted the docs.



jelli-kallu said:


> Guys,
> 
> The CO has requested medicals be completed. I have booked an appointment with the approved diagnostic center for a medical exam. I also have the letter with the HAP ID, that I received from the CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Jelli,
> 1. Yes you need to fill in the client declaration. they are straightforward questions which need to be answered by Yes or No if you are having any medical issues.
> 2. Yes you may need to submit this form and take its print out. I did so I think it is the process.
> 2. you need to both upl;oad the forms and send over email to the CO. that is the current trend.
> After submitting on portal click the request complete button to inform the CO that you have submitted the docs.


Awesome, thanks. 
One more question - Which "Attach document" link do I use for uploading my CV? The CO has specifically asked for it as well.


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

I called today after 9:30 am.I had to wait for 50 min to talk.A lady answered nicely.I Just asked if they received my wife's pcc by mail and she confirmed it was already received. I asked about status of current application and she replied to wait few more weeks as it takes 3 months and sometime more.So, still more weeks to wait...


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi All,

By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.

CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today I morning called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


Congrats John.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations John,
That's gr8 news. All the best.



John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

So how many people from July are yet to hear anything from IMMI Depptt. regarding CO assigned or no grants till now.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

14th July, no any news


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> So how many people from July are yet to hear anything from IMMI Depptt. regarding CO assigned or no grants till now.


suku1809, it could very well be that such cases are being considered for a direct grant? May be they are looking at cases that require additional documents and/or cases that need to go through external verifications, etc?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sincerely hoping So.... it can take anther week or so but should not go for external Verification.
Then it goes into Infinite loop.



jelli-kallu said:


> suku1809, it could very well be that such cases are being considered for a direct grant? May be they are looking at cases that require additional documents and/or cases that need to go through external verifications, etc?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> So how many people from July are yet to hear anything from IMMI Depptt. regarding CO assigned or no grants till now.


7th July. Still waiting


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


Congrats John!! Thanks for sharing the information. Wish you all the best for the next steps.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Sincerely hoping So.... it can take anther week or so but should not go for external Verification.
> Then it goes into Infinite loop.


Why do you say that an external check goes into an infinite loop? Do we have any precedence or experience other forum members have shared w.r.t external checks??


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Sincerely hoping So.... it can take anther week or so but should not go for external Verification.
> Then it goes into Infinite loop.


Have been following your posts, hopefully you get your grant during next week. :fingerscrossed: All the best.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Why do you say that an external check goes into an infinite loop? Do we have any precedence or experience other forum members have shared w.r.t external checks??


External verification takes a longer time, i have read on this forum of member who had to wait sometimes for 6 months etc due to the external verification. It depends on how quickly the verification can be completed. Some people had their verification done quickly too.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Gaut,
I hope so too.....



Gaut said:


> Have been following your posts, hopefully you get your grant during next week. :fingerscrossed: All the best.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


Congrats John !!!


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


Congratulations...


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats to those who got their grants! 

I've had the Case Officer from GSM Adelaide request me to send my Wife's PTE exam through the PTE login on 10th Sept. I have some queries now:
1) Does this mean all other documents of my wife and all documents of myself are complete?
2) How much time should it take for her to respond(hopefully with a grant)? Does it make sense to call her after 15th Sept if I don't get a response/grant?
3) When does the PR grant's 5 years validity start? Is it from the date of receipt of grant or is it from the date we first land in Australia?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ozwelcomesindian said:


> Congrats to those who got their grants!
> 
> I've had the Case Officer from GSM Adelaide request me to send my Wife's PTE exam through the PTE login on 10th Sept. I have some queries now:
> 1) Does this mean all other documents of my wife and all documents of myself are complete?
> ...



Yes, the COs don't back with multiple requests. They ask everything in one shot, so you're good.

The additional document request letter states the max time you have to respond, usually the same time frame is required to respond back. Give them more than week then follow up.

All validity is calculated from the date of grant.


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

Got it today.

Called them to notify that we are planning a long holiday and will be outside the Autralia. Lady asked do I mind if she assess my case today=) (who minds???) Visa granted 4 hours after the call is made.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow that's gr8.
Lucky you.... All the best for your future.



anchicka said:


> Got it today.
> 
> Called them to notify that we are planning a long holiday and will be outside the Autralia. Lady asked do I mind if she assess my case today=) (who minds???) Visa granted 4 hours after the call is made.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Yes, the COs don't back with multiple requests. They ask everything in one shot, so you're good.
> 
> The additional document request letter states the max time you have to respond, usually the same time frame is required to respond back. Give them more than week then follow up.
> 
> All validity is calculated from the date of grant.


Ramesh- How are you? I read from your signature that in April CO asked for 1221 & CV and got your visa by July. Your case went for some verification process? 

We were asked for 1221 & CV just like you. I know every case in unique and may not follow the pattern. But I was just curious to know about the gap. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

anchicka said:


> Got it today.
> 
> Called them to notify that we are planning a long holiday and will be outside the Autralia. Lady asked do I mind if she assess my case today=) (who minds???) Visa granted 4 hours after the call is made.


Congratulations Anchika! All the very best in what ever you do!

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

anchicka said:


> Got it today.
> 
> Called them to notify that we are planning a long holiday and will be outside the Autralia. Lady asked do I mind if she assess my case today=) (who minds???) Visa granted 4 hours after the call is made.


Congratulations...all the best for future.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats dear


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

anchicka said:


> Got it today.
> 
> Called them to notify that we are planning a long holiday and will be outside the Autralia. Lady asked do I mind if she assess my case today=) (who minds???) Visa granted 4 hours after the call is made.


Congrats and all the very best buddy


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> So how many people from July are yet to hear anything from IMMI Depptt. regarding CO assigned or no grants till now.


I'm still waiting for any info or CO allocation. But had lodged on 28th July 2015, so I guess another couple of weeks, before it is taken up.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> thanks, did they asked form 80 for you and your spouse?
> or form 80 for you as you are primary applicant
> and 1221 for your spouse?


So here are the details on my CO request. I was allocated to the Brisbane CO and asked us for Form 80 for myself and spouse. Also, I have been asked to submit more evidence on my work with my first employer. For some reason, my agent uploaded only company provided experience letter stating that we are claiming points for 5 Years only. So she uploaded detailed documentation of last 5 years work only. 

Now for the whole day today I was killing myself filling up Form 80 for both of us, digging in history from birth

Will keep you updated once i upload and hear from them.
thanks


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I called up Immi deptt today morning 10 a.m Aus time.
> A nice lady picked up the phone and checked my application. She said until now no CO has been allocated to my case. She also said we need to be a bit patient as the process can take time.
> I think there is no other option now but wait.
> All the best for others awaiting grants.


Suku
So finally you called them, I truely hope that you hear from them next week. Wish you all the best and a direct grant!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.


Hearty congrats John and all the best!!


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,
In the spreadsheet, a guy named DavidSuperNurse has updated that he has got the grant. He lodged his visa on 3rd August. Some details are missing but I was surprised looking at his timelines. Does somebody have any idea about this?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I did,
couldn't wait any longer. this wait is killing me. moreover its rather weird as everyone around is getting a CO allocated so seems a bit strange.
Stil couldn't get a satisfactory reply from their end.
Now reading your post I wonder about my previous experience for which I didn't claim an points. I don't have enough proofs for those roles. Thinking how wil I prove that part.



SreeIndia said:


> Suku
> So finally you called them, I truely hope that you hear from them next week. Wish you all the best and a direct grant!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

milapss2003 said:


> Hi,
> In the spreadsheet, a guy named DavidSuperNurse has updated that he has got the grant. He lodged his visa on 3rd August. Some details are missing but I was surprised looking at his timelines. Does somebody have any idea about this?


Indeed very surprising time line... 36 days to CO contact and 39 days to Grant... I wish I were a SuperNurse too ... LOL 

Anyway, it's great to see people in August being contacted or getting grants. Things are moving quite well for July applicants also. Hopefully all applicants will get their grants soon i.e within the suggested time period of ~40 to 60 days from application. All the best!


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Indeed very surprising time line... 36 days to CO contact and 39 days to Grant... I wish I were a SuperNurse too ... LOL
> 
> Anyway, it's great to see people in August being contacted or getting grants. Things are moving quite well for July applicants also. Hopefully all applicants will get their grants soon i.e within the suggested time period of ~40 to 60 days from application. All the best!


Lol.. A super quick grant for super nurse.
Yeah hopefully we should be getting grants quick enough looking at the timelines of July applicants.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just stay calm, take a deep breath this is going to be life changing experience worth to wait....

visa 189 - 23 july.....no contact yet


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm really sad right now. CO was assigned to me about two weeks ago requesting additional Info on work and university transcript, so i uploaded those documents same day. Then today, I decided to call them to ask about my status. I spoke to a nice lady over the phone and she said she will review my case. 10 minutes later, she sent me an email requesting form 80 and PCC. I am surprised this info wasn't requested by the first CO two weeks ago!?! Bummed out!! Hope for better luck in my near future! Trying to keep positive here....as best I can! Crossing fingers still! 

I'm happy to hear that others r lucky to have received the golden ticket. Congrats to you mates!

I lodged visa on July 7. Offshore. Medical and FBI report (etc) were front loaded. 1st CO assigned about two weeks ago. 2nd CO assigned today. Still waiting on visa....


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm really sad right now. CO was assigned to me about two weeks ago requesting additional Info on work and university transcript, so i uploaded those documents same day. Then today, I decided to call them to ask about my status. I spoke to a nice lady over the phone and she said she will review my case. 10 minutes later, she sent me an email requesting form 80 and PCC. I am surprised this info wasn't requested by the first CO two weeks ago!?! Bummed out!! Hope for better luck in my near future! Trying to keep positive here....as best I can! Crossing fingers still!
> 
> I'm happy to hear that others r lucky to have received the golden ticket. Congrats to you mates!
> 
> I lodged visa on July 7. Offshore. Medical and FBI report (etc) were front loaded. 1st CO assigned about two weeks ago. 2nd CO assigned today. Still waiting on visa....


Indeed that's not fair, they should have asked for ALL missing documents at the first contact. Anyway I think it's better to upload Form 80 and PCC in advance to avoid such delays. I hope you get your grant quickly now... 

All the best!


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm really sad right now. CO was assigned to me about two weeks ago requesting additional Info on work and university transcript, so i uploaded those documents same day. Then today, I decided to call them to ask about my status. I spoke to a nice lady over the phone and she said she will review my case. 10 minutes later, she sent me an email requesting form 80 and PCC. I am surprised this info wasn't requested by the first CO two weeks ago!?! Bummed out!! Hope for better luck in my near future! Trying to keep positive here....as best I can! Crossing fingers still!
> 
> I'm happy to hear that others r lucky to have received the golden ticket. Congrats to you mates!
> 
> I lodged visa on July 7. Offshore. Medical and FBI report (etc) were front loaded. 1st CO assigned about two weeks ago. 2nd CO assigned today. Still waiting on visa....


Don't be upset mate.. Just fill form 80 quickly and you should get your grant next week. All the best..!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

milapss2003 said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really sad right now. CO was assigned to me about two weeks ago requesting additional Info on work and university transcript, so i uploaded those documents same day. Then today, I decided to call them to ask about my status. I spoke to a nice lady over the phone and she said she will review my case. 10 minutes later, she sent me an email requesting form 80 and PCC. I am surprised this info wasn't requested by the first CO two weeks ago!?! Bummed out!! Hope for better luck in my near future! Trying to keep positive here....as best I can! Crossing fingers still!
> ...


Thx for the encouragement! Form 80 will be fast and easy for me to complete. But PCC will take over a week to process since I will have to wait for snail mail from my usa state government to send the results for me to then scan and upload onto immi. But I'm still hanging in there and praying!!


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

After i called today,after 4 hours co was assigned.Asked me to provide supporting documents to support my 44 months boy's health requirement which commonwealth case officer mentioned to immigration that my child medical requirement does not match according to immigration visa health requirement.My boy is fine just can not talk clearly.Padiatrician was assigned by medical team too. Next week i will collect some letters from my family doctor and from child care centre n will submit to co.Nothing mch i can do.It sucks..


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Yes I did,
> couldn't wait any longer. this wait is killing me. moreover its rather weird as everyone around is getting a CO allocated so seems a bit strange.
> Stil couldn't get a satisfactory reply from their end.
> Now reading your post I wonder about my previous experience for which I didn't claim an points. I don't have enough proofs for those roles. Thinking how wil I prove that part.


Let me explain the experience part so that it does not confuse you. I have working experience in IT from 2005-2014 , ie, overall around 9 years. Now, after ACS, it is cut shot to 2007-2014 which is around 7 years. Now, we get points for 5 years or 8 years right as per the points calculator. Since I have only 5 years to claim points, my agent uploaded detailed documentation for the last 5 years only. Now, the first company that I worked for did not had much proofs uploaded, the CO asked me to do that now. Hope this clarifies further.


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

Another Week has ended with no CO allocation neither grant email received.
ImmiAccount Status: Application Received

Should I call them or email them ?
If so what is their phone number/email address ? :juggle:

Lodge Date: July 06, 2015


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey SS,
Don't worry. Everything will be fine. it should not be an issue and will be cleared by the doctors issue.

Can you share your timelines. when you lodged your VISA and what is your occupation code.



ss81 said:


> After i called today,after 4 hours co was assigned.Asked me to provide supporting documents to support my 44 months boy's health requirement which commonwealth case officer mentioned to immigration that my child medical requirement does not match according to immigration visa health requirement.My boy is fine just can not talk clearly.Padiatrician was assigned by medical team too. Next week i will collect some letters from my family doctor and from child care centre n will submit to co.Nothing mch i can do.It sucks..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh,
I understand now .
that means he did not upload documents for all the relevant experience as assessed by ACS.



SreeIndia said:


> Let me explain the experience part so that it does not confuse you. I have working experience in IT from 2005-2014 , ie, overall around 9 years. Now, after ACS, it is cut shot to 2007-2014 which is around 7 years. Now, we get points for 5 years or 8 years right as per the points calculator. Since I have only 5 years to claim points, my agent uploaded detailed documentation for the last 5 years only. Now, the first company that I worked for did not had much proofs uploaded, the CO asked me to do that now. Hope this clarifies further.


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Thx* for *ur* words suku.All my details *r* on my signature.Writing again for *u*:applied on 15th july,invited on 6th july,occupation:external auditor with 60 points.I called today morning and after few hrs co was assigned.I encourage *u* to call too *coz* *u* applied *b4* me.

*Please don't use text speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator.*


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

My son's case is quite complex as the commonwealth case officer reviwed the visa medical tst and padiatrician's report *n* issued a report telling immigration that the health requirement does not match in my son's report.The immigrationsaid i have to provide documents to prove that the commonwealth officer is wrong but he is right for whatever he assessed. My son was born here *n* never been anywhere out from Australia.So,i *n* my wife have to write a strong letter *n* from my family doctor,child care centre *n* thinking of going to speech pathologist to assess *n* get a letter from there to.Will *c* *n* try to do best *wat* i can. 
ANYWAY,I have bee noticing suku and shreeindia's post from long time.I wish *u* guys best of luck on hope *u* guys get direct grant or co approaches *u* sooner..takcare.
*
Please see above post.*


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Congrats John.


Thanks Loki!! You motivated me to call!!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congratulations John,
> That's gr8 news. All the best.


Thanks Suku for your support. Wishing you a speedy grant too..


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Congrats John !!!


Thanks Abhinav!! You are not too far away from grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Hearty congrats John and all the best!!


Thanks Sree!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ss81 said:


> My son's case is quite complex as the commonwealth case officer reviwed the visa medical tst and padiatrician's report *n* issued a report telling immigration that the health requirement does not match in my son's report.The immigrationsaid i have to provide documents to prove that the commonwealth officer is wrong but he is right for whatever he assessed. My son was born here *n* never been anywhere out from Australia.So,i *n* my wife have to write a strong letter *n* from my family doctor,child care centre *n* thinking of going to speech pathologist to assess *n* get a letter from there to.Will *c* *n* try to do best *wat* i can.
> ANYWAY,I have bee noticing suku and shreeindia's post from long time.I wish *u* guys best of luck on hope *u* guys get direct grant or co approaches *u* sooner..takcare.
> *
> Please see above post.*


Hi SS81,
Sorry to hear about he difficulties of your case . I wish you lots of good luck! You mentioned your child was born in Australia? I don't know the rules but wouldn't that make your child automatically an Australian citizen??


----------



## ss81 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi wanderlust, thx for ur words.I was on student visa and my wife was on my dependent visa when my son was born.So, he can not be Australian citizen unless he turns to 18.If we get permanent residency then son will be same and when either me or wife gets Australian citizenship then can claim baby's citizenship too.thx.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi SS81,
> Sorry to hear about he difficulties of your case . I wish you lots of good luck! You mentioned your child was born in Australia? I don't know the rules but wouldn't that make your child automatically an Australian citizen??


Australia does not have birth right citizenship

That leads to concept of anchor babies
Its a hot topic in the 2016 USA election policies


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Australia does not have birth right citizenship
> 
> That leads to concept of anchor babies
> Its a hot topic in the 2016 USA election policies


As per my understanding that's not the case for the parents with PR. Their children automatically get the Australian citizenship by birth. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah thats right ssingh children of either one or both parents who hold PR will automatically gain Australian citizenship at birth. Children who are born in Australia to foreign parents will gain Australian citizenship when they turn 10 years old given that they have spent most of their 10 years in Australia.


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

Im still waiting for mine too. ITA 6 July 2015, applied onshore on 22 July with 60 points. Havent heard from CO. Hopefully soon.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Jelli,
> 1. Yes you need to fill in the client declaration. they are straightforward questions which need to be answered by Yes or No if you are having any medical issues.
> 2. Yes you may need to submit this form and take its print out. I did so I think it is the process.
> 2. you need to both upl;oad the forms and send over email to the CO. that is the current trend.
> After submitting on portal click the request complete button to inform the CO that you have submitted the docs.


One more question (A rather silly one) - After uploading, if I click on "request completed", why would one need to send an email as well? Just curious to understand the reasoning behind this..

Additionally, should I wait on clicking "Request complete" till the diagnostic center uploads the details? I have completed my medicals and the diagnostic center have said that they'd need 4-5 working days to upload the same..


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats to all the July applicants who already got the grant and all the best to the rest of us....

Submitted 12 July ... Awaiting CO allocation... Fingers crossed ...


----------



## nphi6852 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good day friends, I am having a question regarding the term "closely related occupation". I have got a positive skill assessment for External Auditor -221213. Is that possible for me to use my Professional Year in Accounting, which was completed recently to claim 5 more points for that ANZSCO code? 
Which a speedy invitation for all of us !!!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Congrats to all the July applicants who already got the grant and all the best to the rest of us....
> 
> Submitted 12 July ... Awaiting CO allocation... Fingers crossed ...


You may get contacted next week.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Kusi said:


> Im still waiting for mine too. ITA 6 July 2015, applied onshore on 22 July with 60 points. Havent heard from CO. Hopefully soon.


You need to wait patiently and you may get some update next week. Currently, most applications before 20 July are under processing. Hopefully, you can get ur direct grant next week.


----------



## friend to all (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Friend,

I am from India and was asked for PCC, If you have applied online, I would suggest you get your police clearance certificate and medicals done if possible, submit it online before even they ask for it, it will save your Visa processing time. CO may right away grant you a Visa

thanks, hope this helps.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

allenlala said:


> You may get contacted next week.


Thanks for the comment. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

nphi6852 said:


> Good day friends, I am having a question regarding the term "closely related occupation". I have got a positive skill assessment for External Auditor -221213. Is that possible for me to use my Professional Year in Accounting, which was completed recently to claim 5 more points for that ANZSCO code?
> Which a speedy invitation for all of us !!!


Most likely you cannot, however, you can check with a registered agent to confirm. Your nominated skilled occupation is External Audior (2212), while the professional year course is related to Accountant (2211).

"Your professional year course *must have been in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation*. The course must have lasted for at least 12 months." Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

You need to be very careful not to over-claim your point, otherwise your visa application may get rejected.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
Its always recommended to send the documents over email as first of it is courteous as the CO emailed you for the information and you should reply back over email. secondly if by any chance the CO does not get any intimation on request complete he may check his email and later process your case.

You should wait for health status to change some thing to like 
"

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required



All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Then you can press the request complete button. As this would mean that health deptt has submitted your case to DIBP and your case is clear.

Cheers.



jelli-kallu said:


> One more question (A rather silly one) - After uploading, if I click on "request completed", why would one need to send an email as well? Just curious to understand the reasoning behind this..
> 
> Additionally, should I wait on clicking "Request complete" till the diagnostic center uploads the details? I have completed my medicals and the diagnostic center have said that they'd need 4-5 working days to upload the same..


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm not seeing "Request Complete" button after I click "Get Health Details". I'm only seeing 

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## Muddybeans (Sep 12, 2015)

*Immi's number*



ss81 said:


> I called today after 9:30 am.I had to wait for 50 min to talk.A lady answered nicely.I Just asked if they received my wife's pcc by mail and she confirmed it was already received. I asked about status of current application and she replied to wait few more weeks as it takes 3 months and sometime more.So, still more weeks to wait...



May I get the number to call Immigration? I tried 1800 720 656 this number was given to me by Immigration lady. But it seems not connecting. Busy all the time :/


----------



## Muddybeans (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Sandip812,

Could you please let me know what number to call GSM Brisbane? I was trying to get their number but it seems I could not ge though...

Thank you



sandip812 said:


> Finally!!! we received Visa Grant.
> Today Morning we called GSM Brisbane to find out the status.
> Lucky to connect the call in first time itself and the lady who spoke was very good, she checked all the information that was requested to us (query-PTE Online Score) and confirmed visa grant over the call. within a minute or two we received the grant email.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello forum, my visa was filed on 1st July 2015.case officer contacted me for health check up and form 80 on 27th August .
I have uploaded all the documents on 7th September.
My question is, should I contact the CO over the phone now? Getting very anxious !


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hello forum, my visa was filed on 1st July 2015.case officer contacted me for health check up and form 80 on 27th August .
> I have uploaded all the documents on 7th September.
> My question is, should I contact the CO over the phone now? Getting very anxious !


Jaideep, I would suggest to call and first ask them to check status of your application by providing TRN and DOB , then wait what officer reply and told that you have submitted medical and when you can expect any update. Call between 5 am to 6 am IST and you will be connected in 4 to 5 attempts.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Intihaan ho gayi Intezaar ki.......aayi na kuch khabar meri PR ki...yeh humein hai yakin bewafaaa Aussi nahi.....phir wajah kya hui Intezaar ki..

Let's hope for the best 

I have applied on 9th July 2015 and still no contact..I am offshore and filled in General Accountant..

Cheers.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Intihaan ho gayi Intezaar ki.......aayi na kuch khabar meri PR ki...yeh humein hai yakin bewafaaa Aussi nahi.....phir wajah kya hui Intezaar ki..
> 
> Let's hope for the best
> 
> ...


Looking at current trend, you should get CO assigned or Grant in next or following week.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Looking at current trend, you should get CO assigned or Grant in next or following week.


thanks brother..but I believe this journey is highly unpredictable..we may put our analysis but we never know when you get it..so hope is only thing I can do with positive mind set..."hope"the best of thing I have learned so far..Cheers to great grants next week for awaited candidates


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am acting like as I have didnt apply it. But very difficult to keep away this immigration thing from my mind. 

Visa 189- 23 July 2015 ......nothing yet.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You are not alone..... Hum saath saath Hai...... 
Don't worry you may hear something this week (this is what I keep telling myself) 
Hang on



Aus_PK said:


> Intihaan ho gayi Intezaar ki.......aayi na kuch khabar meri PR ki...yeh humein hai yakin bewafaaa Aussi nahi.....phir wajah kya hui Intezaar ki..
> 
> Let's hope for the best
> 
> ...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

14th July, no update.

WAITING KILLS


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Gonna call them tomorrow


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

civil said:


> Gonna call them tomorrow


Good luck!! Let us know how it goes


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Good luck!! Let us know how it goes


Called today. A lady picked up. She said that standard processing time is 90 days. She then asked that when was CO assigned to my case. I told that no contact has been made yet. Then she checked my case & told me that CO will be assigned to my case shortly & will contact me if further documents are required.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Gonna call them tomorrow


Waiting for your phone call result Bro/Sis.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Intihaan ho gayi Intezaar ki.......aayi na kuch khabar meri PR ki...yeh humein hai yakin bewafaaa Aussi nahi.....phir wajah kya hui Intezaar ki..
> 
> Let's hope for the best
> 
> ...


I'm myself a CA applying in the General Accountant Category. Are you self employed by any chance like me? I have heard that they sometimes scrutinize such applications in detail and hence they may delay.


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

Got direct visa Grant mail today for me, my wife and daughter. I am offshore applicant from Pakistan. I have claimed 10 points for experience also.

Profession Code: 233612 (Petroleum Engineer)

Visa Applied: 7th July 2015
Visa Grant: 14th September 2015

I wish all of those who still waiting for their grants. hope they will receive their visa soon.

-Ali


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great News Sahito,
All the best for your future. Did you upload form 80 ?
Any calls to DIBP or just direct grant.




sahito said:


> Got direct visa Grant mail today for me, my wife and daughter. I am offshore applicant from Pakistan. I have claimed 10 points for experience also.
> 
> Profession Code: 233612 (Petroleum Engineer)
> 
> ...


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Great News Sahito,
> All the best for your future. Did you upload form 80 ?
> Any calls to DIBP or just direct grant.


Dear Sukku,

As I already posted, I contacted with GSM office on last Friday 11 September 2015 and they informed me that my visa has not been assessed yet, than today I got the direct grant.

Yes I have front-loaded Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and for my wife.

Thanks for wishes..

-Ali


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Calling them to get things work is becoming trend now. Why is like that.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Congrats , can you share your time line 



sahito said:


> Dear Sukku,
> 
> As I already posted, I contacted with GSM office on last Friday 11 September 2015 and they informed me that my visa has not been assessed yet, than today I got the direct grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Calling them to get things work is becoming trend now. Why is like that.


Hmmm....not always the case....I called last week and the lady (2nd CO) requested even more documents from me and said they are very busy at the moment. I uploaded form 80 today....wish me luck!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sahito said:


> Got direct visa Grant mail today for me, my wife and daughter. I am offshore applicant from Pakistan. I have claimed 10 points for experience also.
> 
> Profession Code: 233612 (Petroleum Engineer)
> 
> ...


Congrats Ali. All the best for your future.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I agree,
Calling does not help always....
I called them up on Friday but still no sign of progress on my case.....



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hmmm....not always the case....I called last week and the lady (2nd CO) requested even more documents from me and said they are very busy at the moment. I uploaded form 80 today....wish me luck!!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hmmm....not always the case....I called last week and the lady (2nd CO) requested even more documents from me and said they are very busy at the moment. I uploaded form 80 today....wish me luck!!


All the very best WLO for your application & All the very best in whatever you do!!


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations to those who have got their grants today. I observed that application assessment for August candidates have also started. :fingerscrossed:

Loads of luck to the others!!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

ozwelcomesindian said:


> I'm myself a CA applying in the General Accountant Category. Are you self employed by any chance like me? I have heard that they sometimes scrutinize such applications in detail and hence they may delay.


Hi..no I do not have any self employment...I worked for Fortune 500 since last 8 years..My hunch is that it would be DG since CO normally get assigned by 56th day from date of application....Mind you its only a hunch


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

First of all congratulations to the people who got grants!

I was contacted by a CO today, he emailed the entire list of required documents (16pages) which I have uploaded already....except for Form 80 and we are schedule to do our medicals tomorrow. 

Just wondering if they actually look through the our attachments in our immi account before sending the list of required documents. 

Also, there was a question about specifying a residential address. We don't know anyone in Australia, so I wonder how to answer that request....

Thanks in advance for a reply!


---------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 September 2015
Grant: --


----------



## karthik_rk (Mar 23, 2015)

I have lodged for subclass 189 on July 22, still no contact from CO. Any clues how priority works in here and is there a cause of concern that CO has not contacted me yet?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am from 23 July, I think we will get something by next week. Because I can see CO is contacting people from 4th week of July.......


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

karthik_rk said:


> I have lodged for subclass 189 on July 22, still no contact from CO. Any clues how priority works in here and is there a cause of concern that CO has not contacted me yet?


I believe you should wait for some time as they are still on cases of July 1st and 2nd week mostly.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sree,
Whats the update from your end. Did you upload the docs.



SreeIndia said:


> I believe you should wait for some time as they are still on cases of July 1st and 2nd week mostly.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm....not always the case....I called last week and the lady (2nd CO) requested even more documents from me and said they are very busy at the moment. I uploaded form 80 today....wish me luck!!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## karthik_rk (Mar 23, 2015)

joey1 said:


> I am from 23 July, I think we will get something by next week. Because I can see CO is contacting people from 4th week of July.......


Thanks Joey
Hope that happens quickly. But I did see people who have lodged in august getting contacted by CO, hence was worried.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Kelschiao said:


> First of all congratulations to the people who got grants!
> 
> I was contacted by a CO today, he emailed the entire list of required documents (16pages) which I have uploaded already....except for Form 80 and we are schedule to do our medicals tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. My first CO was requesting documents that I already uploaded as well (work documents and university doc)!! I felt like they got the wrong person or something! Anyhow, I ended up uploaded documents again with a modified file name and also uploaded additional supporting documents just for good measures. 

Lodged July7.....uploaded form 80 today.....crossing fingers and praying and staying positive (trying to)


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh and to answer your question....I think you should write that you don't know anyone in Oz....just be straightforward and honest.


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

karthik_rk said:


> Thanks Joey
> Hope that happens quickly. But I did see people who have lodged in august getting contacted by CO, hence was worried.


Shouldn't be a cause for concern yet. I lodged on 2nd July. No news yet.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

samzam said:


> karthik_rk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joey
> ...


Agreed! Don't worry! They are just busy. Your online file status will update to CO allocated once someone works on it otherwise u get direct grant. So if no status change then they are busy and haven't gotten to your application yet. As for August applicants getting reviewed, very confusing....goes to show that they are random and lots of luck is involved in this process.....so good luck to you all!!
speaking from experience.....do your form 80 and PcC in advance . PcC is different from FBI report. PcC is state level while FBI is federal level.....so these are different documents that are both required.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Guys,
Can we list down people from July who did not get any contact from CO or grants with some details on their case. Maybe we can deduce some logic why our applications are not picked up till now.
1. Total Experience points claimed - 10
2. Total Experience (Relevant + Non Relevant ) - 9 yrs
3. Total English points - 20
4. How many applicants in application - 3
5. How many country PCC involved - 2

Maybe it gives some idea on the logic behind the screening.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

1. Total Experience points claimed - 10
2. Total Experience (Relevant) - 9 yrs
3. Total English points - 20
4. How many applicants in application - 2
5. How many country PCC involved - 2


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

1. Total Experience points claimed - 10
2. Total Experience (Relevant + Non Relevant ) - 11 yrs
3. Total English points - 10
4. How many applicants in application - 3
5. How many country PCC involved - 2
6. Visa Lodge Date - 23- July


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
Need to add VISA lodge date also...Thanks Joey for reminding.
1. Total Experience points claimed - 10
2. Total Experience (Relevant + Non Relevant ) - 9 yrs
3. Total English points - 20
4. How many applicants in application - 3
5. How many country PCC involved - 2
6. VISA Lodge Date - 10 July


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Sree,
> Whats the update from your end. Did you upload the docs.


No Suku...I sent the documents to my agent today morning. Now I have to wait for them to upalod. It will take a day for sure for them to look at it and confirm. 
Had I been aware of this forum before , I would n't have even thought of hiring them..Anyways I hope this is the last stage and and last wait for them..


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,

I called today to check the status of my visa a nice lady picked up the call.
1st she informed me that they started processing Visa lodged from July 2nd.

I asked her to check the status of my application as there is no change in the immiAccount and I haven't been contacted by a CO yet.

After checking she told me it is under processing. And then she told me it is under external checks.

How much time needed for external checks ? what is it ?

Thanks

Lodge Date: July 06
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

joey1 said:


> I am from 23 July, I think we will get something by next week. Because I can see CO is contacting people from 4th week of July.......


Right! Now that you have reached this stage after so many ifs and buts and waits, I guess you can just relax and spent another 2-3 weeks and see your case. I know its tough as I was in the same nail biting process until last week. However, just see that you will be a PR in 1-2 months. So chill and cool..


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I know what you mean. My first CO was requesting documents that I already uploaded as well (work documents and university doc)!! I felt like they got the wrong person or something! Anyhow, I ended up uploaded documents again with a modified file name and also uploaded additional supporting documents just for good measures.
> 
> Lodged July7.....uploaded form 80 today.....crossing fingers and praying and staying positive (trying to)


Wanderlustozzie
Were you given an email address to contact them? Why don't you send them an email saying that so and so documents that they asked now were already uploaded and since they requested again you ended up uploading them again etc etc??


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Guys,
> Can we list down people from July who did not get any contact from CO or grants with some details on their case. Maybe we can deduce some logic why our applications are not picked up till now.
> 1. Total Experience points claimed - 10
> 2. Total Experience (Relevant + Non Relevant ) - 9 yrs
> ...


suku
I guess if you guys can update the last date you uploaded the last document, for eg in your case , medicals might be the last one updated on 10th August, we shall have a look at that piece of information as well. Just a wild guess..:juggle:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Count me in.

1. Total Experience points claimed - 5
2. Total Experience (Relevant) - 4 yrs
3. Total English points - 10
4. How many applicants in application - 2
5. How many country PCC involved - 2 (Not yet submitted)
6. VISA Lodge Date - 11 July


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Muddybeans said:


> Hi Sandip812,
> 
> Could you please let me know what number to call GSM Brisbane? I was trying to get their number but it seems I could not ge though...
> 
> Thank you


There are some contact numbers in the visa tracker, however before calling *please make sure you go through the remarks column in the same sheet.* GSM calls are expected from those who has a CO assigned already, also* calling before the processing time is not anticipated in most cases. *


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

Below are my details:

1. Total Experience points claimed - 15
2. Total Experience (Relevant + Non Relevant ) - 15+ yrs
3. Total English points - 10
4. How many applicants in application - 3
5. How many country PCC involved - 1

Other timelines are mentioned in the signature.

Cheers!
G.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Caselven,
External verification means they want to check on your points claimed by giving your details to and external agency to cross verify.
this may involve calls to you or visit to your company to verify your claim on points claimed.
this may also include involving your present company HR and they may check on the legitimity of your claim.
This process takes a long time to complete.
All the best.



caselven said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called today to check the status of my visa a nice lady picked up the call.
> 1st she informed me that they started processing Visa lodged from July 2nd.
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking at caselevns conversation with the officer today I think we can assume that all people waiting since June and mid of July who have not received any notification from CO maybe we all have gone under external verification checks.
This is my personal thinking and I may be wrong ( I do wish I am wrong ) 
this is deduced from the fact that people who lodged on 3rd Aug have started to receive notifications or grants so adding 2 plus 2 together it seems highly likely that our application is now under verification scanners.
Hope this is not true and we all receive some information soon. But am highly disappointed and depressed.
I thought my case was very stroing and I had provided well documented proofs for my case.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Looking at caselevns conversation with the officer today I think we can assume that all people waiting since June and mid of July who have not received any notification from CO maybe we all have gone under external verification checks.
> This is my personal thinking and I may be wrong ( I do wish I am wrong )
> this is deduced from the fact that people who lodged on 3rd Aug have started to receive notifications or grants so adding 2 plus 2 together it seems highly likely that our application is now under verification scanners.
> Hope this is not true and we all receive some information soon. But am highly disappointed and depressed.
> I thought my case was very stroing and I had provided well documented proofs for my case.


Hold on buddy! I think we all need to draw strength from our reserves and wait a little while more. I am sure, it is going to be direct grants to many of the folks!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Have faith, we have done our best now rest is on Allah's wish.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah ,
Thanks guys. This was just a bout of depression coming through after reading caselevens post.
its just that seeing so many people getting the grants is somewhat making me more nervous.
guess its time to close expat forum for some time.


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi,

Just got a call from New Delhi for employment verification. They asked me a couple of questions regarding my work profile. On asking, I was informed that this is not an external verification, just standard checks for my file. Also informed me that CO has been assigned. Immiaccount shows no change in status yet.

Cheers


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Yeah ,
> Thanks guys. This was just a bout of depression coming through after reading caselevens post.
> its just that seeing so many people getting the grants is somewhat making me more nervous.
> guess its time to close expat forum for some time.


Hey! don't be depressed buddy.
As per my observation, CO starts taking up applications after 40-45 days (from the day Application is lodged) and it may take up to 70-75 days till they process last application for that given SLA period of 90 days, for applications assigned to them. Also at times they work on earlier applications, which are delayed due to any reasons (external checks etc.)
How they take up applications could be based on below criteria (in any sequence) and it may very well be decided by each CO for their convenience or particular working style:
1. Skills which have lesser applications are taken first up.
2. Or Countries which have lesser applications from taken first.
3. Or Applications having lesser total applicants (along with primary applicant)

So It's a matter of few days/weeks here and there.

Wishing everybody waiting for grant all the very best!
Cheers,
G.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

To all wonderful people out there,

I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.

Wish you all the luck with your grants!!!


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...




Congrats buddy !! Kindly Share ur timelines..


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Great Start to the week. Seems like most of the July applicants have got their grants or COs assigned. 
Congratulations Guys!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Again a grant after making call  .... whyyyyyyy


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

sahito said:


> Got direct visa Grant mail today for me, my wife and daughter. I am offshore applicant from Pakistan. I have claimed 10 points for experience also.
> 
> Profession Code: 233612 (Petroleum Engineer)
> 
> ...


Congress Sahito


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...



Heyy

Congratulations man.
Do update the excel sheet.

Cheers


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Awesome! Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Had the CO asked for any additional documents or was a direct grant?


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Again a grant after making call  .... whyyyyyyy


This may be because, after requesting the documents CO picks up the case only after 28 days. However if the applicants call the department, they take up the required actions on the case immediately.

This is my assumption.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy Congratulations man. Do update the excel sheet. Cheers


Thanks Sudeep, sure I'll update it.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Had the CO asked for any additional documents or was a direct grant?


Thanks Jelli, CO contacted me on 8th sept and requested for Form 80, which I uploaded on 9th.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Had the CO asked for any additional documents or was a direct grant?


Yes Jelli, CO requested Form 80 on 8th sept which I uploaded on 9th Sept.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Congratulations buddy. All the very best for your future.


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Congrats , can you share your time line


This is my timeline..

Visa 189 (ANZSCO 233612 , Petroleum Engineer)
PTE : W :77 S:87 L:78 R:68
EA : 23rd Jan 2014
EOI (65 points) 10 May 2015
Invite : 22 May 15
Visa Application : 07 July 15
PCC Medical : 30 April 15
Form 80 and Form 1221: 15 July 2015
Called GSM Office: 11 September 2015
Grant : 14 September 2015


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Many Congratulations!

Cheers1
G.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Congratulations buddy...all the best for your future.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

sahito said:


> This is my timeline..
> 
> Visa 189 (ANZSCO 233612 , Petroleum Engineer)
> PTE : W :77 S:87 L:78 R:68
> ...


Tell me the number where you called... i am done with my patience now...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohh gr8,
Can you share with us exactly what all they asked. it would be helpful for other guys .
Thanks a lot for your help.



samzam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a call from New Delhi for employment verification. They asked me a couple of questions regarding my work profile. On asking, I was informed that this is not an external verification, just standard checks for my file. Also informed me that CO has been assigned. Immiaccount shows no change in status yet.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats to all who have got their grants. Good luck to all awaiting one.

CO has asked for Evidence of Overseas & Australian employment reference on official letterhead of the company providing the reference. The letter should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses and provide the name and position of the person authorised to sign. The letter is supposed to indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned.

Unfortunately HR has refused to issue a letter to the above effect. The refusal email from HR has been provided to CO.

Keeping my fingers crossed. Has anyone else have similar experience? Getting a bit jittery now.


Details & Timeline:
189 (With 70 points) | 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) | ACS Grant (BE, CS): 27-Jan-2015 | IELTS (28-Feb-2015): Points claimed = 10 | EOI submitted: 19-Mary-2015 | Invite Grant: 06-Jul-2015 | 189 visa lodged: 08-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 20-Aug-2015 | Information requested: 04-Sep-2015 | Response Provided: 07-Sep-2015 |


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot buddy,
Really kind of you for these encouraging words.....

Hoping for the best.



gkaushik said:


> Hey! don't be depressed buddy.
> As per my observation, CO starts taking up applications after 40-45 days (from the day Application is lodged) and it may take up to 70-75 days till they process last application for that given SLA period of 90 days, for applications assigned to them. Also at times they work on earlier applications, which are delayed due to any reasons (external checks etc.)
> How they take up applications could be based on below criteria (in any sequence) and it may very well be decided by each CO for their convenience or particular working style:
> 1. Skills which have lesser applications are taken first up.
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats ssingh.
So the thread owner gets his grant. All the best for your future buddy.....


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congrats ssingh. So the thread owner gets his grant. All the best for your future buddy.....


Thanks Suku... I am sure, yours is also on its way!!!


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Saint, 

I am in the same situation but they called my company HR directly and requested the same info what you have mention. My company shared only my employment history, pay details and the person authorized to sign the relieving letter. They did not confirm my roles and responsibilities and also did not confirm if the Roles and responsibility in reference letter are true, they are signed by my colleague on affidavit. Its been 4 days. I checked with my HR and they said verification officer did not come back . Fingers crossed]


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Saint, I am in the same situation but they called my company HR directly and requested the same info what you have mention. My company shared only my employment history, pay details and the person authorized to sign the relieving letter. They did not confirm my roles and responsibilities and also did not confirm if the Roles and responsibility in reference letter are true, they are signed by my colleague on affidavit. Its been 4 days. I checked with my HR and they said verification officer did not come back . Fingers crossed]


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Tell me the number where you called... i am done with my patience now...


0061-731367000 GSM Brisbane Number.


----------



## sahito (Sep 8, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Congrats to all who have got their grants. Good luck to all awaiting one.
> 
> CO has asked for Evidence of Overseas & Australian employment reference on official letterhead of the company providing the reference. The letter should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses and provide the name and position of the person authorised to sign. The letter is supposed to indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned.
> 
> ...



Dear Saint,

Dont be panic in this situation. As I am working in University and My HR department also refused to provide such reference letter. In that case I asked a reference letter from my immediate boss and my supervisor on the letter head of Petroleum Department not the HR. I also took a letter from HR in which they mentioned job periods, salary, contract as well as I uploaded my employment ID and Payslips for last 10 months. and I got direct grant.

So try to get letter from your colleagues, you seniors, your immediate boss and plus HR the one they provide you, also upload payslips and employment ID. I am sure they will accept that..

Regards,

-ALI


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

QUESTION: Did anyone who already received a visa grant got your visa without uploading PCC document?? Or is PCC document a must have? 

My government is processing my PCC so I will have it within 2 weeks.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm almost sure it is mandatory to provide PCC...



Wanderlustozzie said:


> QUESTION: Did anyone who already received a visa grant got your visa without uploading PCC document?? Or is PCC document a must have?
> 
> My government is processing my PCC so I will have it within 2 weeks.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean. My first CO was requesting documents that I already uploaded as well (work documents and university doc)!! I felt like they got the wrong person or something! Anyhow, I ended up uploaded documents again with a modified file name and also uploaded additional supporting documents just for good measures.
> ...


 Hi SreeIndia, yes I called after the first CO requested documents which I already initally loaded then reloaded prior to my call to them . The second CO on the phone ended up requesting even more documents from me (form 80 etc) which made me sad because that phone call added more work to my load hence longer wait time. After I uploaded form 80, I clicked the complete button and also I called again yesterday to make sure it went thru. I am waiting on PCC but have uploaded my receipt and estimated completion date for it. Still waiting on Visa grant.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Yeah ,
> Thanks guys. This was just a bout of depression coming through after reading caselevens post.
> its just that seeing so many people getting the grants is somewhat making me more nervous.
> guess its time to close expat forum for some time.


Now that you are in the last stage of overall process, I believe you still need to hold on for another 1-2 weeks. I believe they verify our employment when there are number of employers, in my case 5. It might have taken them longer to do that considering the number of files they are processing now.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Congrats SSingh. Wish you all the best for your future life in AUS.lane:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys, for checking the status of medicals, I logged into https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

The status is as follows - 

_Health Case Status:
This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.

501 Medical Examination | Incomplete
501 Chest X-ray Examination | Completed
707 HIV test | Completed
_

*Question *- Does this mean that once I see the status of 501 medical examination as completed, all required details w.r.t medicals have been provided? Should I follow up with the diagnotic center for anything else??


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

So, I applied via an agent, and imported the visa application so I can track the status myself (agents are so slow). Today, my application changed from "Application Received" to "Information Requested". But when I go to look at the correspondence link, it doesn't list anything. Is this a case of being too proactive? Do I just have to wait until the end of the day to see the correspondence? Or is the correspondence not viewable by me, and only by my agent? I've already sent my agent an email - waiting to hear back from him. Maybe the CO hasn't even written the email? Has anyone been in a similar situation?

Really disappointed I didn't get a direct grant. Uploaded form 80, did the medicals and the PCC all ahead of time. Not sure how anything can be missing, so many docs have been uploaded already!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Sree,
Lets hope the same. I have stopped thinking about it now.




SreeIndia said:


> Now that you are in the last stage of overall process, I believe you still need to hold on for another 1-2 weeks. I believe they verify our employment when there are number of employers, in my case 5. It might have taken them longer to do that considering the number of files they are processing now.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
I remember the same thing happened to one of our members jelli kallu.
he could see his status changed to Information requested. but did not receive any email.
though later in the day he got the request.
So I would suggest wait for some time.

Yes its disappointing when one works so hard to ensure completing all the documents and still some information is requested. But it maybe some small thing which got overlooked by you or the agent and the CO asks for that.
anyway your grant is not far away now.

Cheers



tdotguy said:


> So, I applied via an agent, and imported the visa application so I can track the status myself (agents are so slow). Today, my application changed from "Application Received" to "Information Requested". But when I go to look at the correspondence link, it doesn't list anything. Is this a case of being too proactive? Do I just have to wait until the end of the day to see the correspondence? Or is the correspondence not viewable by me, and only by my agent? I've already sent my agent an email - waiting to hear back from him. Maybe the CO hasn't even written the email? Has anyone been in a similar situation?
> 
> Really disappointed I didn't get a direct grant. Uploaded form 80, did the medicals and the PCC all ahead of time. Not sure how anything can be missing, so many docs have been uploaded already!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

tdotguy said:


> So, I applied via an agent, and imported the visa application so I can track the status myself (agents are so slow). Today, my application changed from "Application Received" to "Information Requested". But when I go to look at the correspondence link, it doesn't list anything. Is this a case of being too proactive? Do I just have to wait until the end of the day to see the correspondence? Or is the correspondence not viewable by me, and only by my agent? I've already sent my agent an email - waiting to hear back from him. Maybe the CO hasn't even written the email? Has anyone been in a similar situation?
> 
> Really disappointed I didn't get a direct grant. Uploaded form 80, did the medicals and the PCC all ahead of time. Not sure how anything can be missing, so many docs have been uploaded already!


I dont think you will see the correspondence as all these are sent to your agent. You have authorized your agent to receive the corresponce , please call up them ask for the email copy. 
Similar case with me.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Guys, for checking the status of medicals, I logged into https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> The status is as follows -
> 
> ...


Did you check in immiaccount? ?If it says completed, then it should be fine.
When you click Get Health details button, it should say below.

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Did you check in immiaccount? ?If it says completed, then it should be fine.
> When you click Get Health details button, it should say below.
> 
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Awesome! Thank you!
So, in my case - since I completed my medicals only after the CO request for it, I see the below status when I click "Get health details" button. And I'm losing my patience now!!. I have paid so much money, why can't the panel doctor just upload the details NOW!! 

_Health requirement – examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter._


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> I remember the same thing happened to one of our members jelli kallu.
> he could see his status changed to Information requested. but did not receive any email.
> though later in the day he got the request.
> ...


Yes, you are right suku. And to add to what suku is saying (to the forum member who asked the question) if you are going through an agent, the email would be in their (agent's) inbox. You will have to follow up, escalate and abuse them to quickly take action w.r.t forwarding the email. I don't understand why they even delayed it for you!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

All clinics follow some SLA within which they need to update the results to DIBP,
Some are faster like in my case it was updated the next day itself but some take time.
Usually within 4-5 days it should be updated.
You need to have hang on. We have waited so long so have patience for a few more days.
if by end of 5th day they still have not uploaded you can give them a call and ask the reason.



jelli-kallu said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> So, in my case - since I completed my medicals only after the CO request for it, I see the below status when I click "Get health details" button. And I'm losing my patience now!!. I have paid so much money, why can't the panel doctor just upload the details NOW!!
> 
> _Health requirement – examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter._


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> To all wonderful people out there,
> 
> I have received the grant this morning, just after minutes of making a phone call to the department.
> I would like to whole heartedly thank each one of you for helping me directly or indirectly in the whole process.
> ...


Many Congratulations!! Singh..Best of Luck..


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for the help. My agent got back to me. It looks like I can't see the correspondence via the imported visa on my own account. The agent is receiving the correspondence fine though. 

The only document that has been requested by my CO is my birth certificate. My parents were refugees and all our documents (birth certificates, etc) got destroyed when we fled our war ravaged country. I've been a Canadian citizen for almost my entire life, but I do not have a birth certificate. I thought that a Canadian passport could make up for the lack of one, but apparently not. It seems now, I, along with my parents will have to have sworn affidavits explaining why I do not possess a birth certificate and cannot produce one. I have a notarized copies of my immigration record, and citizenship card from when I was a wee tot, but it seems even that may not be enough. Has anyone had to go through something similar or heard of a similar situation? I'm not complaining, I'm just surprised that my original immigration record and citizenship card are not enough proof of identity (along with my Canadian passport).

Also, it looks like my CO is from the GSM Adelaide office, anyone know the phone number for that office? I want to have it on hand so I can prod my CO when I upload the documents. I google'ed the number, but want to see if it matches the number you guys have.

Thanks!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Civil,
You had called them up yesterday? any update form their end till now. They had told you a CO would be assigned shortly if I am correct.
Wanted to know any update you got. Was the CO assigned ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi friends,
While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
It states something like this.....
*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant *
When clicking on this it leads to form 80 .
I swear this link never appeared before and I can see it today only. does it imply something. Does anyone have an idea why this link is appearing suddenly. I had uploaded form80 yesterday out of desperation as nothing was happening in my case.
and suddenly today I can see this link in my application.
Has anyone else also seen this link appear anytime.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi friends,
> While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
> It states something like this.....
> *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant *
> ...


Bro Suku,

No idea bro. Did not happe to me, waiting for someone to reply who had faced this.

How about your application status, still "Application Received"?


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a feeling, they would have already assessed your application and since you loaded form80 after their assessment, they have asked CO to assess the form80 as well.




suku1809 said:


> hi friends,
> While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
> It states something like this.....
> *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant *
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you upload form 80 upfront.
I guess when you upload form 80 this link would be auto populated in the application.
I don't think its anything to get excited about. 

The application status is still Application Received.
no change.



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Bro Suku,
> 
> No idea bro. Did not happe to me, waiting for someone to reply who had faced this.
> 
> How about your application status, still "Application Received"?


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys,
CO contacted me today morning @ 8AM IST and he requested for form-80 for both me and wife.

Note: Please check your spam mails also. My friend got mail on 8th Sept and he checked today in spam and shocked.

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

That's gr news villa,
Anyways when some information or document is requested from you the status of the application also changes to information requested.
so we can know some action happened on our applications.
good luck filling the application and hope you get a grant soon.



Villa26 said:


> Guys,
> CO contacted me today morning @ 8AM IST and he requested for form-80 for both me and wife.
> 
> Note: Please check your spam mails also. My friend got mail on 8th Sept and he checked today in spam and shocked.
> ...


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

sahito said:


> 0061-731367000 GSM Brisbane Number.


I called them... they picked the call... but they asked me to mail to the concern CO...
But i am using agent between both of us...
So i am not getting the direct mail from CO..

So i was like blank in front of her...
Can you just tell me way out of this...

I dont want my agent to know that i am trying to communicate directly


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Suku!!
Yes status changed to "Information Requested".


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I called them... they picked the call... but they asked me to mail to the concern CO...
> But i am using agent between both of us...
> So i am not getting the direct mail from CO..
> 
> ...



Why dont you ask for a copy of the email from CO? Whats wrong with that. My agent forwarded me the email copy.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Did you upload form 80 upfront.
> I guess when you upload form 80 this link would be auto populated in the application.
> I don't think its anything to get excited about.
> 
> ...


Right Suku! Might be that form 80 is uploaded and this link came up.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> hi friends,
> While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
> It states something like this.....
> *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant *
> ...


Hi Suku,

It happened to me also. This link started appearing suddenly though I have already uploaded form 80. And when i checked now, it has appeared for my wife also and it was not there yesterday.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> sahito said:
> 
> 
> > 0061-731367000 GSM Brisbane Number.
> ...


Don't be afraid of your agent! It is their job to make your life easier during this visa process, that is why you hired them! Therefore, be sure to ask your agent anything you want....and you can contact Australia without feeling guilty....this is your application, your rights, and your life!!  good luck with your visa mate!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Don't be afraid of your agent! It is their job to make your life easier during this visa process, that is why you hired them! Therefore, be sure to ask your agent anything you want....and you can contact Australia without feeling guilty....this is your application, your rights, and your life!!  good luck with your visa mate!


let me call my agent.. thanks for motivating..


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,
Just to update you guys, I got contacted by a CO last Sept 10. sorry for updating late because i am worried about what the CO had requested from me. it's form 815(health undertaking). I filled the form and uploaded the same day. Until now, no response from them. Hoping and praying to get it soon.

All the best to all of us.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

bl_blitz said:


> Hi,
> Just to update you guys, I got contacted by a CO last Sept 10. sorry for updating late because i am worried about what the CO had requested from me. it's form 815(health undertaking). I filled the form and uploaded the same day. Until now, no response from them. Hoping and praying to get it soon.
> 
> All the best to all of us.



Good luck !!!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

bl_blitz said:


> Hi,
> Just to update you guys, I got contacted by a CO last Sept 10. sorry for updating late because i am worried about what the CO had requested from me. it's form 815(health undertaking). I filled the form and uploaded the same day. Until now, no response from them. Hoping and praying to get it soon.
> 
> All the best to all of us.


Great... Do you have previous medical history?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> Hi,
> Just to update you guys, I got contacted by a CO last Sept 10. sorry for updating late because i am worried about what the CO had requested from me. it's form 815(health undertaking). I filled the form and uploaded the same day. Until now, no response from them. Hoping and praying to get it soon.
> 
> All the best to all of us.


Good luck!!


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Great... Do you have previous medical history?


i remember almost 20 years ago i had minimal ptb when i was still in primary school, but it was fully cured. I am assuming they detected the scar although i did not expect this because for 5 yrs I was having x-ray here in SG for work visa renewal but never got any advise on this


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

God luck mate,
You would sail through easily.
health undertaking would just mean that once you land in Aus you need to consult some doctor in a particular days time.
so your case is almost finalized. You just need to abide by the rules.
All the best.



bl_blitz said:


> i remember almost 20 years ago i had minimal ptb when i was still in primary school, but it was fully cured. I am assuming they detected the scar although i did not expect this because for 5 yrs I was having x-ray here in SG for work visa renewal but never got any advise on this


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

What is the contact no. of GSM Adelaide Office? Can I call it from Skype?

Its been 5 days since the CO contacted(who requested only PTE of my wife which was given within 2 hours). I plan to wait until next Tuesday i.e. 22nd Sept for any further reply(or hopefully grant) since that would mean 8 working days from the date the CO contacted which is 10th Sept. This is because when I had replied to their email the auto reply said they will reply in 7 working days. Does this make sense?


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

mdesilva said:


> Hi Suku,
> 
> It happened to me also. This link started appearing suddenly though I have already uploaded form 80. And when i checked now, it has appeared for my wife also and it was not there yesterday.


Hi Suku

I think this is happened to most people who submitted form 80 in advance. I also have such a link in my immiAccount. I don't think that is a problem. If there is anything wrong, you will be contacted by your CO. The link will be appeared after form 80 uploaded.

Good luck on your application


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

mdesilva said:


> Hi Suku,
> 
> It happened to me also. This link started appearing suddenly though I have already uploaded form 80. And when i checked now, it has appeared for my wife also and it was not there yesterday.


Hmm, so I didn't see this happening, when I uploaded my form 80. Remember, I had the CO already reaching out to me for the form 80. So looks like, the link appears in the scenario when an applicant uploads the form 80, without the CO contact..


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Hmm, so I didn't see this happening, when I uploaded my form 80. Remember, I had the CO already reaching out to me for the form 80. So looks like, the link appears in the scenario when an applicant uploads the form 80, without the CO contact..


Definitely right！！


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

ozwelcomesindian said:


> What is the contact no. of GSM Adelaide Office? Can I call it from Skype?
> 
> Its been 5 days since the CO contacted(who requested only PTE of my wife which was given within 2 hours). I plan to wait until next Tuesday i.e. 22nd Sept for any further reply(or hopefully grant) since that would mean 8 working days from the date the CO contacted which is 10th Sept. This is because when I had replied to their email the auto reply said they will reply in 7 working days. Does this make sense?


Hi,
Does the declaration from college if degree is done in English not suffice for spouse? 

Thanks,
S


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> Does the declaration from college if degree is done in English not suffice for spouse?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


I believe it does. However, in my case I had sent the pdf copy of PTE instead. For PTE they want the same to be shared from the PTE website. Hence they asked for PTE again. But you should be fine. (My personal recommendation is to have your spouse give PTE as well for not just visa purpose but to enrich her CV too....)


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Passport renewed*

Hi there,

I have lodged my visa in Aug and uploaded medical & PCC by 29 Aug. For certain circumstances I needed to renew my Passport in September. How do I update DIBP and would this need another PCC? :noidea: Now I am filling up form 80 and providing previous passport details there anyhow.

Thanks,
S


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have lodged my visa in Aug and uploaded medical & PCC by 29 Aug. For certain circumstances I needed to renew my Passport in September. How do I update DIBP and would this need another PCC? :noidea: Now I am filling up form 80 and providing previous passport details there anyhow.
> 
> ...


you need to fill form 1022. check your immigration account for more details.
Form 80 won't be sufficient i think.

PCC won't be necessary unless there is address change.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have lodged my visa in Aug and uploaded medical & PCC by 29 Aug. For certain circumstances I needed to renew my Passport in September. How do I update DIBP and would this need another PCC? :noidea: Now I am filling up form 80 and providing previous passport details there anyhow.
> 
> ...


On the right side in your immiAccount, there is a link to update passport details. Use that and upload the new passport under "Travel Document - Passport". Then download, fill, sign and upload Form 929 with copy of new passport.

New PCC is not required.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Today seem to be no grant for any one....hoping the Morning rays bring some good news..I would be hoping for great grants for fellow members..cheers


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> No Suku...I sent the documents to my agent today morning. Now I have to wait for them to upalod. It will take a day for sure for them to look at it and confirm.
> Had I been aware of this forum before , I would n't have even thought of hiring them..Anyways I hope this is the last stage and and last wait for them..


Uploaded the documents including Form 80 today also, sent these in email to CO. Now status changed to Assessment in progress.
Will wait for an update for 1-2 weeks. 
Regards
Sree


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

great Sree,
I think you should get some response either today or by maximum Friday.
Happy for you.




SreeIndia said:


> Uploaded the documents including Form 80 today also, sent these in email to CO. Now status changed to Assessment in progress.
> Will wait for an update for 1-2 weeks.
> Regards
> Sree


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> great Sree,
> I think you should get some response either today or by maximum Friday.
> Happy for you.


Hi Suku
You haven't got a CO yet??


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No Man,
Nothing till now.

What about you. Whats update from your end.



allenlala said:


> Hi Suku
> You haven't got a CO yet??


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> No Man,
> Nothing till now.
> 
> What about you. Whats update from your end.


Your application should be processed earlier than mine. I'm still waiting for CO allocation. I lodged mine on 5 Aug. I'm a bit confusing about the visa processing as July applicants haven't been finished for processing, and several 3 Aug applicants have been granted a visa. I have no idea what is going on with DIBP, no updates from the website as well. You call them ?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> great Sree,
> I think you should get some response either today or by maximum Friday.
> Happy for you.


Not sure, it has taken longer for them to assign CO and process the initial set, now will have to see how long it takes them to review the new set of docs.
My agent has done a nice way of sending the documents. She mentioned "decision ready" in the subject line while sending back the docs..  Lets see if it helps.
Also wish you all the best, hoping that you hear from them very soon.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

How can I contact GSM Adelaide over phone? What is the phone no.?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Wait is ok (so to say) but it kills the excitement around it...but strange since two days no grant reported on this thread:violin::violin


----------



## sandeepnair.0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Guys 

Got my grant today. 

SOL Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points claimed : 65 points
ACS : 21/05/2015
IELTS : 09/05/2015
EOI : 25/05/2015
Invited : 06/07/2015
Lodged : 25/07/2015
Grant : 16/09/2015

Applied offshore. Form 80 was submitted with all docs

Thanks
Sandeep


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

sandeepnair.0 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Sandeep...all the best for your future.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

ozwelcomesindian said:


> How can I contact GSM Adelaide over phone? What is the phone no.?


00 61 7 3136 7000

this is the number forum has been calling itseems. i'm not sure though.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sandeepnair.0 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> ...


The first for today, on this forum, I suppose! Many congratulations and all the best!


----------



## sandeepnair.0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thankyou and Hope all of you get your grant soon !!!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats Sandeep, I thing the quick grant is for those who has experience from one company, didnt travel much. I mean simple and straight forward visa application.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sandeep....congrats brother...jaa simaran ja jee le apni zaindagi


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sandeep by the way what time you got the email? in IST?


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Finally got the grant letters today for me and my wife. I had to make a call though.
Entry Before Date: 11 September 2016. I think they are calculating based on 1 year from the Medical.

Cheers,
Prashant


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Cong Prashant...what time you got an email?


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Called them at around 10 am IST and 10 mins later we got the email.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> Called them at around 10 am IST and 10 mins later we got the email.


Thank you for sharing details Prashant! Congratulations! On the call, what did you ask and what he/she had to say? 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant letters today for me and my wife. I had to make a call though.
> Entry Before Date: 11 September 2016. I think they are calculating based on 1 year from the Medical.
> ...


Awesome, awesome!! Many congratulations to you and your family!!
These kind of posts really keeps us motivated and hopeful of our grants, thank you


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats Prashant and Sandeep on getting the visa. All the best!!


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Got the grant?*



KeeDa said:


> On the right side in your immiAccount, there is a link to update passport details. Use that and upload the new passport under "Travel Document - Passport". Then download, fill, sign and upload Form 929 with copy of new passport.
> 
> New PCC is not required.


Thanks Keeda,
Didn't you get the grant yet! I see CO assigned in 20 Aug.
All the best!

Ss


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant letters today for me and my wife. I had to make a call though.
> Entry Before Date: 11 September 2016. I think they are calculating based on 1 year from the Medical.
> ...


Congratulations... !!! 
All the best..


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

sandeepnair.0 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> ...



Congratulations.. !!!


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

sandeepnair.0 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> ...





er.prashant.dixit said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant letters today for me and my wife. I had to make a call though.
> Entry Before Date: 11 September 2016. I think they are calculating based on 1 year from the Medical.
> ...


Hi Prashant congratulations!! Just wondering when did u apply and how much points did u get?
thanks


----------



## sandeepnair.0 (Sep 16, 2015)

5:38 am


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Many many congrats to prashant and sandeep

Cheers


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the details Prashant and Sandeep


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

I have received grants for both me and my wife. I did not call. However, I had forwarded the email of the reply I sent to gsm.allocated<at>border.gov.au to gsm.adelaide<at>border.gov.au regarding the additional info requested. I received a grant within 20 minutes.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks a ton for everyone out there who helped!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats Man...good to see some Accountant moving ahead..Cheers..what time you got the email?


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Congrats Man...good to see some Accountant moving ahead..Cheers..what time you got the email?


At sharp 12:00 noon IST


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

aaj baje hai asli baara toh......thanks for sharing the info..all the best..we may start netwroking for futher acti


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

for further action because sooner or later we all would have a grant


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Any harm if I import my application on immi account, I just want to see status as I have lodge it through agent.

Regards,


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

I am 14th July applicant, no any update.

Going to call tomorrow morning insallah


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

A big congratulations to everyone who got their grants today.
Wishing you guys all the best for your future.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> A big congratulations to everyone who got their grants today.
> Wishing you guys all the best for your future.


Suku,

Do you have any update?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No updates brother.... 
Do let us know what happens when you call tomorrow 
All the best 



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Suku,
> 
> Do you have any update?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely no harm 
You can import your application but do not make any changes or edit anything. 




joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any harm if I import my application on immi account, I just want to see status as I have lodge it through agent.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys for all your support !!

Applied on 12th July. I claimed 10 Points for Overseas - Experience. Overall - 65. I have updated my signature to reflect this.

I have been calling them from past 3 days and called i think 5 times. They kept saying every time that You need to send email to your visa officer and they will reply back. Finally, a nice guy picked up call today and Processed immediately.


----------



## timmy1985 (Jul 3, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I am 14th July applicant, no any update.
> 
> Going to call tomorrow morning insallah


I lodged my application on 23rd July... Called in the morning today, after holding the line for 60mins, i was informed that my CO was assigned on 10th Sept and medicals are clear. They cant tell me anything further.


----------



## timmy1985 (Jul 3, 2015)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> Thanks a lot guys for all your support !!
> 
> Applied on 12th July. I claimed 10 Points for Overseas - Experience. Overall - 65. I have updated my signature to reflect this.
> 
> I have been calling them from past 3 days and called i think 5 times. They kept saying every time that You need to send email to your visa officer and they will reply back. Finally, a nice guy picked up call today and Processed immediately.


Did you get the grant today?


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

timmy1985 said:


> I lodged my application on 23rd July... Called in the morning today, after holding the line for 60mins, i was informed that my CO was assigned on 10th Sept and medicals are clear. They cant tell me anything further.


Timmy, if they said CO assigned on 10-sep did your status changed to something in immi account?



Visa Lodge 23-July (189)


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any harm if I import my application on immi account, I just want to see status as I have lodge it through agent.
> 
> Regards,


I think you can. I did the same and there was no problem.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

MikeBH said:


> I think you can. I did the same and there was no problem.


Done, now some relief that I can see my status.....


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Done, now some relief that I can see my status.....


When did you apply ? and what is your status like ? 

I applied on 21st July and now my status have changed yesterday!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

MikeBH said:


> When did you apply ? and what is your status like ?
> 
> I applied on 21st July and now my status have changed yesterday!


Applied on 23-July, nothing changed still showing application received. What about you.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Applied on 23-July, nothing changed still showing application received. What about you.


Mine changed yesterday to "Assessment in Progress". Who knows how long it will take to finalise a case from the date of change of status ?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

MikeBH said:


> Mine changed yesterday to "Assessment in Progress". Who knows how long it will take to finalise a case from the date of change of status ?


Atleast some movement, best of luck.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

SreeIndia said:


> Not sure, it has taken longer for them to assign CO and process the initial set, now will have to see how long it takes them to review the new set of docs.
> My agent has done a nice way of sending the documents. She mentioned "decision ready" in the subject line while sending back the docs..  Lets see if it helps.
> Also wish you all the best, hoping that you hear from them very soon.


What is the status of your visa application as stated in your immiAccount ? as mine has changed from "Application Received" to "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> No updates brother....
> Do let us know what happens when you call tomorrow
> All the best


5mins ago I called 1t +61 73136 700 to know about my VISA application status. One nice lady D) had checked my application status and confirmed that my application is under processing. Since I have uploaded all documents, thus it was confirmed by her that no further documents would be required.

She told me, my papers are under verification process, but she cannot confirm whether it is "Internal" or "External" verification.

Outcome of this call
1) Application is processing and don't know when it would be completed. I have informed to her, status in IMMI account is same as before. But he confirmed documents are in verification progress.
2) No additional documents are required at this stage. If they need more, they will notify by email.


IS IT NORMAL THAT TEHY CANNOT CONFIRM INTERNAL/EXTERNAL VERIFICATION, OR THEY CAN SEE ONLY IF IT IS EXTERNAL?

Seems, I am in infinite LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPP


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

Happy to announce that myself, husband and daughter have been granted our 189 visa today. Thank you all for sharing. God bless. xox


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish everyone who lodged in July get their grant soon especially those who submitted early July. To Suku and Sree and others who are seeking clarity, I hope you get it so soon.. All the best guys..

got my grant yesterday sep 16, i cant thank this forum enough for all the help and encouragement.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> I wish everyone who lodged in July get their grant soon especially those who submitted early July. To Suku and Sree and others who are seeking clarity, I hope you get it so soon.. All the best guys..
> 
> got my grant yesterday sep 16, i cant thank this forum enough for all the help and encouragement.


Blitz
Hearty congrats and all the best with your move to AUS...lane:


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> 5mins ago I called 1t +61 73136 700 to know about my VISA application status. One nice lady D) had checked my application status and confirmed that my application is under processing. Since I have uploaded all documents, thus it was confirmed by her that no further documents would be required.
> 
> She told me, my papers are under verification process, but she cannot confirm whether it is "Internal" or "External" verification.
> 
> ...


Looks like for those whose verification takes longer takes more time in getting a CO. As many members said, you might get a call from your embassy, for eg: indians got call from Delhi embassy; not sure if it happens only in case of externals.Some claimed getting contacts to their HR etc.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> I wish everyone who lodged in July get their grant soon especially those who submitted early July. To Suku and Sree and others who are seeking clarity, I hope you get it so soon.. All the best guys..
> 
> got my grant yesterday sep 16, i cant thank this forum enough for all the help and encouragement.


Many congratulations. What is your IED??


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Looks like for those whose verification takes longer takes more time in getting a CO. As many members said, you might get a call from your embassy, for eg: indians got call from Delhi embassy; not sure if it happens only in case of externals.Some claimed getting contacts to their HR etc.


Thanks Sree, 
I am from Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia. I haven't received any call yet.
Officer cannot confirm anythings about Internal/External verification. I have good contact with HR and line manager, nobody got call/email for verification process.

Any idea, are they going for external verification?

I am gonna call them once again in the first week of October.

BAD LUCK


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Thanks Sree,
> I am from Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia. I haven't received any call yet.
> Officer cannot confirm anythings about Internal/External verification. I have good contact with HR and line manager, nobody got call/email for verification process.
> 
> ...


We cant say what kind of verification they are doing until we get an update/call. However, please keep checking with them.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi GUys,
Any other updates for July Guys,
I know of someone who lodged on 7th July and was asked for some documents from CO.
so he submitted last week and called today and immediately got the grant.

@ Civil any updates from your end.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Called the immi Dept today. Lady over there was having a bad day. She said that she cannot tell me anything. I asked her that can she confirm whether i have been assigned a CO yet. She said NO, she can't tell me but she did wish me good luck with my application though which is nice..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great News Blitz,
All the best for your future endeavors.




bl_blitz said:


> I wish everyone who lodged in July get their grant soon especially those who submitted early July. To Suku and Sree and others who are seeking clarity, I hope you get it so soon.. All the best guys..
> 
> got my grant yesterday sep 16, i cant thank this forum enough for all the help and encouragement.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> hi GUys,
> Any other updates for July Guys,
> I know of someone who lodged on 7th July and was asked for some documents from CO.
> so he submitted last week and called today and immediately got the grant.
> ...


Nope

Called them but pointless.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Call them only when you have been assigned CO else its waste of money unless you love listening Female Ausi access cent...Best of Luck


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Looks like for those whose verification takes longer takes more time in getting a CO. As many members said, you might get a call from your embassy, for eg: indians got call from Delhi embassy; not sure if it happens only in case of externals.Some claimed getting contacts to their HR etc.


Azim
From what I gather from Suku, if they are already doing verification on your file, then you can be happy as something is going on with your file. Only if documents are needed further post verification, CO will contact you else, its a direct grant. So, you can hear from them as soon as they finish their verification.
All the best, hope to see you getting an update soon!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

SreeIndia said:


> Azim
> From what I gather from Suku, if they are already doing verification on your file, then you can be happy as something is going on with your file. Only if documents are needed further post verification, CO will contact you else, its a direct grant. So, you can hear from them as soon as they finish their verification.
> All the best, hope to see you getting an update soon!


Last time I checked i didn't even have a CO assinged & that was on last Monday. Many august applicants are getting grants & I'm yet to be assigned a CO


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Azim
> From what I gather from Suku, if they are already doing verification on your file, then you can be happy as something is going on with your file. Only if documents are needed further post verification, CO will contact you else, its a direct grant. So, you can hear from them as soon as they finish their verification.
> All the best, hope to see you getting an update soon!


Yes, I am happy that my case is under processing and documents are fair enough.

Only issue, there is no specific timeline to complete this verification.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Last time I checked i didn't even have a CO assinged & that was on last Monday. Many august applicants are getting grants & I'm yet to be assigned a CO


Hi Civil,

Did you hear anything like me that "Application is processing and documents are under verification?" Or simple they replied -Application still in the queue for processing ?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

civil said:


> Last time I checked i didn't even have a CO assinged & that was on last Monday. Many august applicants are getting grants & I'm yet to be assigned a CO


Hello Civil

After reading about ur chronological order of ur process, I fancy an invite soon.

I submitted my docs for assessment to EA on 30th May 2015
I was asked to produce few more docs since I was self employed on 1st Aug 2015, I submitted them on 30th Aug 2015, I got positive assessment result on 1st Sep 2015.
PTE-Academice - 14 Sept 2015
Result: L/R/W/S - 86/74/77/78, (16 Sept 2015), made up 65 points
EOI submitted - 16 Sept 2015.

Can you please elaborate on further process on visa application. 
I have created ImmiAccount, with all documents ready, waiting for invite.
Do we not need to send of physical passport for visa stamping?

Thank you bro in advance.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Mike,
All stuff needs to be done after you receive an invite to lodge VISA.
with 65 points I think you will receive an invite in the next round.
once you receive an invite from IMMI you need to click on that link which will lead you to IMMI site and you will need to create an IMMI account.
as you have already created one you may need to login using your existing account.
Once you login you need to fill a 17 page form and pay for the VISA fees.
once you pay the VISA fees that date is considered as your VISA lodged date.
after paying the VISA fees successfully you get around 45 to 50 days to upload your documents.
You don't need to physically send any documents.
Just need to upload colered scanned copies of all your relevant documents on that site.
Hope it helps

Cheers.



Mike95 said:


> Hello Civil
> 
> After reading about ur chronological order of ur process, I fancy an invite soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt reply.

Yes I cannot do anything untill invitation. But to ensure no time is lost after the invitation I wish to get all things sorted.

Cheers mate.




suku1809 said:


> Hi Mike,
> All stuff needs to be done after you receive an invite to lodge VISA.
> with 65 points I think you will receive an invite in the next round.
> once you receive an invite from IMMI you need to click on that link which will lead you to IMMI site and you will need to create an IMMI account.
> ...


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

due to heavy flows in application of Accounatnt and ACS approved application..there might be potential delay...one of MARA agent analysis...so wait sob sob sob sob


----------



## ozpacman (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All

I received the PR grant today. CO contacted me on the 3rd of September requesting wife's PCC. I sent it the same day but since I didn't get any news from them I mailed to gsm.adelaide(at)border.gov.au and got a quick response requesting another PCC, soon after I sent that document, I got the grant.

Wishing all the very best in your endeavors. I applied as a software engineer and lodged visa app on 21st July'15

Cheers


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Civil,
> 
> Did you hear anything like me that "Application is processing and documents are under verification?" Or simple they replied -Application still in the queue for processing ?


Nope.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

One thing I can see is our nationality which causing delay.


189 lodge 23-July


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> One thing I can see is our nationality which causing delay.
> 
> 
> 189 lodge 23-July


I guess same case is for me. But I would like to wait another 1-2 months to make a conclusion about it. Because SLA shows 3months.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hold on guys.....
I think we are the few people left from July who did not hear any news.
Hope to hear something sooner... all the best.
maybe tomorrow some light of hope for us.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

*<SNIP>*
Y

*Sorry, but this is an English language forum only. See Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

I have counted we are around 10 people on this forum from early July. and there are others silent members...so i beleive 20-25% candidates are still pending..and the all cant be because of external checks


----------



## jumani (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for 189 visa on 7th july and CO contacted me on 1 sept and reauested for form 80 and AFP. 

I provided all the required documents on 10 september and called them today to confirm if they have received my decouments as i have not heard anything from them since then.

Anyways, they have received my documents and asked me to wait for one or two more weeks as they are currently working on the emails of the end of august.

Hope this helps the july applicants, who are eagerly waiting for their grants just like me.

Jumani.


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> I have counted we are around 10 people on this forum from early July. and there are others silent members...so i beleive 20-25% candidates are still pending..and the all cant be because of external checks


Hi there,

Please refer to my timeline

EOI lodged 14/05/15

ITA 06/07/15

189 Visa lodged 22/07/15 with 60 points applied onshore

Visa Grant 17/09/15 this morning

Goodluck to all applicants, your visa grant is just around the corner.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I guess same case is for me. But I would like to wait another 1-2 months to make a conclusion about it. Because SLA shows 3months.


I lodged my application on 30th June, 2015.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Mike95 said:


> Hello Civil
> 
> After reading about ur chronological order of ur process, I fancy an invite soon.
> 
> ...


Wish you a speedy invite & quick grant


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

I called today, unfortunately, they weren't ready to tell me anything.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes. I would request every one not to call as they are not ready to give any info.


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, looks like they have reached a saturation point. Did not take my file details either.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

*VISA Granted......*

What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is.


----------



## dhaarini (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats Suku1809 !!!


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats! best of luck with the new adventure laid infront of you!



suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


.congratulations and happy birthday, Suku!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


Wow! Many happy returns of the day! What a way to celebrate your birthday!! Sweet!!


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


happy to see you got it.. congrats bro!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


What a fantastic news to hear today! Wish you a blasting birthday too.....:welcome: to AUS!!!


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Many congratulations. What is your IED??


bro its on 15th january 2016.. i think it is early bcos of health undertaking that i need to contact bupa once landed.. thanks


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow... Congratulations and Happy Birthday Suku!!
You don't go away... We need your inputs 
Keep in touch!!
CO requested form-80 and uploaded on 15-Sept. Waiting for golden mail 



Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Wow... Congratulations and Happy Birthday Suku!!
> You don't go away... We need your inputs
> Keep in touch!!
> CO requested form-80 and uploaded on 15-Sept. Waiting for golden mail
> ...


Well said, yes suku, don't go away! The forum needs you and everybody else who are making it such a great place for seeking information.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...



Congratulation and Happy Birth Day SUKU

Finally, its your time


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone for your wonderful wishes....I am really humbeled.
and yes I wont go away anywhere..... I have learned so much from the forum. its my time to return back.
ALl the best to everyone waiting for updates ....


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


Congratulations and Happy B'day !!!!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


Many Many Congratulations Suku!! Enjoy your day...


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your wonderful wishes....I am really humbeled.
> and yes I wont go away anywhere..... I have learned so much from the forum. its my time to return back.
> ALl the best to everyone waiting for updates ....


Hi Suku

Comgratulations first for your grant, and happy birthday!
Glad to hear that you receive a grant! Finally, you made it!
Enjoy your life in Australia


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Great suku

Happy birthday dear 

Cheers for ur golden grant

May God bless you


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your wonderful wishes....I am really humbeled.
> and yes I wont go away anywhere..... I have learned so much from the forum. its my time to return back.
> ALl the best to everyone waiting for updates ....


Congrats


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone.... I hope each one of you gets your golden email soon.....


----------



## younus92 (Jul 20, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


Congrats and many more happy returns of the day suku...


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Waiting Suku...
Around at what time you received your mail?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I got around 5 am India time.
Don't worry you will get your grant soon. All the best.



Villa26 said:


> Waiting Suku...
> Around at what time you received your mail?


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations & Happy Birthday!!




suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Finally the silence is broken! got a mail from CO asking for health assessment and form 80.
did anyone of you fill form 80? i dont think its a mandatory document, dont know why i am asked for it.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Finally the silence is broken! got a mail from CO asking for health assessment and form 80.
> did anyone of you fill form 80? i dont think its a mandatory document, dont know why i am asked for it.


Well, who knows!! I have the same questions. I was asked Form 80, 1221 and CV., though I had uploaded the CV earlier. Typically, they'd ask for these additional documents for folks who have clocked a few short-term international travel, I suppose..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks,

Now, when I click on the "Get health details", I see the below message. *The questions are:*
a. Does it mean, there are no issues with my health and that it is a positive outcome?
b. And that I should hopefully see the grant email in the coming days/weeks (Assuming there are no external checks of requests for additional documents)?

_Status on the IMMI page:
Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime._


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes mate,
this usually means all your health clearance has been uploaded by the clinic to the deptt.
Usually this means no other health checks needed. but also depends on CO if he finds anything suspicious he may again refer to panel for checks.
but don't worry if you are heatlthy it would not be an issue.
go ahead and press that request complete button.
you should get an update soon.



jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> Now, when I click on the "Get health details", I see the below message. *The questions are:*
> a. Does it mean, there are no issues with my health and that it is a positive outcome?
> ...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Many Congratulations mate.. Its time for double Celebration..
Best Wishes on you Birthday..
Cheers...



suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Lodged July 23rd...No news yet


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Lodged July 23rd...No news yet


Hold on buddy! A few more days, you will most probably get a direct grant


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Hold on buddy! A few more days, you will most probably get a direct grant


Thanks jelli-kallu.. I know I will get some confidence from this forum


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello All,

I have lodged visa on 7th July 2015 and CO was assigned on 4th Sep 2015 asking more docs and now I am unable to attached any documents due to size constraint. I even tried compressing the doc, but didn't help. I tried contacting CO through email and phone (131 881) couple of times, but no response.

No reply on time extension either, as I have to submit FBI Clearance docs, which I have already submitted.

So does the time extension reflect in Immi account or we get a email from CO regrading the same.

Seniors your help in this matter will be appreciated.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 7th July 2015 and CO was assigned on 4th Sep 2015 asking more docs and now I am unable to attached any documents due to size constraint. I even tried compressing the doc, but didn't help. I tried contacting CO through email and phone (131 881) couple of times, but no response.
> 
> ...


What is the size of the file, file extension, how many pages?


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> What is the size of the file, file extension, how many pages?


I am trying to upload Form 80 doc (18 pages) size: 3.5 MB and compressed doc (1.5 MB).

So far uploaded 4.5 MB size of files.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

c4sb said:


> I am trying to upload Form 80 doc (18 pages) size: 3.5 MB and compressed doc (1.5 MB).
> 
> So far uploaded 4.5 MB size of files.


Hmm, there is a limit of 5/6MB per file. So you should be able to upload form 80, which is 3.5MB easily. Give it a go with chrome browser. Also, what is the internet bandwidth you have?
Lastly, I'm assuming you aren't uploading zipped files?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You will get it soon.
And it would be a direct grant. Have you tried calling DIBP. I think your 2 months period is still not over.
I suggest calling them once when you complete your 2 months.




bharathyku said:


> Lodged July 23rd...No news yet


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Lodged July 23rd...No news yet


I am on same boat, applied on 23-july no response......


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> You will get it soon.
> And it would be a direct grant. Have you tried calling DIBP. I think your 2 months period is still not over.
> I suggest calling them once when you complete your 2 months.


 Thank you Suku!! Yes the 2-month period is not over yet, but seeing applications lodged later after mine being processed I was worried if there is some external verification or something going on.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me (especially SreeIndia) to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> ...


Congrats Suku !!! This is one of the best birthday gift one can expect & it would b remembered for lifetime. 
Wishing u happy b'day & hope u celebrate ur next B'day on Oz land..Stay blessed..


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Hmm, there is a limit of 5/6MB per file. So you should be able to upload form 80, which is 3.5MB easily. Give it a go with chrome browser. Also, what is the internet bandwidth you have?
> Lastly, I'm assuming you aren't uploading zipped files?


I am using Chrome browser having internet speed of 10 MBPS.
Can we upload zip files?

I will give another try today. Thanks though.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> I am on same boat, applied on 23-july no response......


Yes I remember. Hope we get it soon


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Yes I remember. Hope we get it soon


One more guy here name Timmy on same boat, he got CO on 10-sep requested form 80 and PCC couple of days back, but as per him he called them on 16-Sep.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

You cannot upload any ZIP files

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> One more guy here name Timmy on same boat, he got CO on 10-sep requested form 80 and PCC couple of days back, but as per him he called them on 16-Sep.


OK.. Are you planning to call?


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

c4sb said:


> I am using Chrome browser having internet speed of 10 MBPS.
> Can we upload zip files?
> 
> I will give another try today. Thanks though.


I just tried uploading 1.5 MB compressed files and it worked this time. Thanks.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

c4sb said:


> I just tried uploading 1.5 MB compressed files and it worked this time. Thanks.


Again, just to be sure (And I don't know if the application accepts zip files), I hope you do not mean zip files when you say "compressed". Because, zip files are not accepted.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

All,

I was requested to submit FBI clearance, for which I submitted fingerprints to FBI last week. 
As per current timelines it would need 11-13 weeks time to process and i have less than 15 days. I I tried to contact CO (phone, waited 50 mins twice and emailed twice) asking for more time extension, but no reply yet. 

So thus the time extension reflect in Immi account or will get an email from CO regarding same?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

ZIP file is not accepted, see the rules below
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Again, just to be sure (And I don't know if the application accepts zip files), I hope you do not mean zip files when you say "compressed". Because, zip files are not accepted.


compressed using some online tools and not zip files.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

c4sb said:


> compressed using some online tools and not zip files.


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

*Got the grant!!*

Friends,

Yesterday (17-Oct-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
I still have to verify the details yet, like names spellings, passport numbers are correct etc etc.
The timelines are in my signature. 
Thanks you all the friends in this forum to keep people positive!!

Wish that all people waiting for grant, may get it soon!!

I'll update the sheet with date.
Cheers!
G. :second::second::second:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Oct-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> ...


Congratulations sir! Sweet!!


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Oct-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> ...


Oops It's 17-Sep-2015, not Oct


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Kaushik,
Gr8 news. all the best mate for your future.



gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Oct-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> ...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

GOD IS GREAT!!!
Finally got Visa today!!!!

Thanks everyone for their support.

Cheers....!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> OK.. Are you planning to call?


No I will wait 1 more week to complete 60 days then will plan.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

melbournite said:


> GOD IS GREAT!!!
> Finally got Visa today!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support.
> ...


Congrats!! Did they request PCC from you?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Oct-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> ...


Congrats! Did u have to upload PCC?


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

jumani said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 7th july and CO contacted me on 1 sept and reauested for form 80 and AFP.
> 
> ...


Hey jumani ,
I think we are in a similar situation ..
I had filed for my visa on 1st July .
CO contacted me on 27th August, asking for my form 80 and my family's medical.
I uploaded all on 7th sept and emailed them the same day.

Now await for their revert .
Fingers crossed !


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> I got around 5 am India time.
> Don't worry you will get your grant soon. All the best.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! What an amazing bday gift! Happy bday!!!!! Lots of cheers mate


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats.Suku,Gkaushik and Melbournite....happy Birthday Suku...good to see application getting closed so like i said not all are up for external checks...its a waiting game...Now that majority of July application are getting closed..can we open another thread ..."Life After 189"...may be we could help each other further as well...Suku do you mind leading here?

Melbournite when did you get the email?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

melbournite said:


> GOD IS GREAT!!!
> Finally got Visa today!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support.
> ...



Congrats!!! 

and did you call the co or the GSM after you uploaded the additional documents that the co asked for?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Aus,

Nice initiative. Actually I still have not planned regarding my move to Aus.
so once I plan and decide something I think only then I can be of some help or contribute to that thread.
will surely try to have such a thread just need a week or two to plan out.

thanks for your wishes....



Aus_PK said:


> Congrats.Suku,Gkaushik and Melbournite....happy Birthday Suku...good to see application getting closed so like i said not all are up for external checks...its a waiting game...Now that majority of July application are getting closed..can we open another thread ..."Life After 189"...may be we could help each other further as well...Suku do you mind leading here?
> 
> Melbournite when did you get the email?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

sure no hurry...take your time and mean while if I get my grant I will open that up...9th July seems historic date now


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't worry mate...you will get it soon.



Aus_PK said:


> sure no hurry...take your time and mean while if I get my grant I will open that up...9th July seems historic date now


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

yiiip...that''s what I keep telling my pillow when I meet him in night..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

so who all are left Azim,Civil and me? Any one else from July?


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Congrats! Did u have to upload PCC?


I just emailed the scans of our PCCs (Myself & wife) to my agent, along with all the documents he asked for and he front loaded everything except medicals, while lodging the visa application.


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Congrats.Suku,Gkaushik and Melbournite....happy Birthday Suku...good to see application getting closed so like i said not all are up for external checks...its a waiting game...Now that majority of July application are getting closed..can we open another thread ..."Life After 189"...may be we could help each other further as well...Suku do you mind leading here?
> 
> Melbournite when did you get the email?


Congrats Suku & Melbournite!! Wish you all the success ahead!
Yes nice to have this new thread.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> so who all are left Azim,Civil and me? Any one else from July?


14/7----Bad luck
Gonna call them on 14/10 once again.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Congratulation mate and all the best for new journey.

Just one query, did ACS assess your qualification?



gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Oct-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> ...


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Congratulation mate and all the best for new journey.
> 
> Just one query, did ACS assess your qualification?


No. My degree was not in line with ICT, so I had to prepare RPL, to show my ICT knowledge & experience. I also provided experience letters from all companies (current & previous), stating my role & responsibilities, which aligned with ICT.
Though, I got 15 pts for degree, since it was not a degree in ICT domain.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Friends, I'm still waiting for visa grant. Lodged july 7. CO requested PCC which I should receive in the mail tomorrow and will upload immediately. Hope to get grant soon! Because I am ready to move to Oz immediately! Let's pray for each other! 

I think creating a new thread for our move to Oz experience is a brilliant idea!!!! I'm down to keep in touch and to keep helping each other out along the way


----------



## samzam (Jun 3, 2015)

By the grace of God, got the grant today for spouse and me at 2pm IST!!!!

Thank you all for the support, especially ikrammd!

My signature shows timeline. But main highlights as follows: Lodged on 2nd July. Uploaded everything, including Form80, 1221, PCCs. Verification call from Aus embassy on 14th September. No CO contact or status update till today.

I wrote to GSM Adelaide today morning. Grant emails arrived on on 18th Sep 2pm IST.

July applicants grants just around the corner. Hang on!


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Good idea!!


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Let us all know the name of that link


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Myself


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats samzam


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the information gkaushik.

Did you get Vetassess point test advice to claim points for education?

Please reply.



gkaushik said:


> No. My degree was not in line with ICT, so I had to prepare RPL, to show my ICT knowledge & experience. I also provided experience letters from all companies (current & previous), stating my role & responsibilities, which aligned with ICT.
> Though, I got 15 pts for degree, since it was not a degree in ICT domain.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats Samzam..2 PM IST,,must have been a great surprise..I normally leave all hope by 12 noon..so you have enhanced my stress by 2 hours...ha ha ha


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Friends, I'm still waiting for visa grant. Lodged july 7. CO requested PCC which I should receive in the mail tomorrow and will upload immediately. Hope to get grant soon! Because I am ready to move to Oz immediately! Let's pray for each other!
> 
> I think creating a new thread for our move to Oz experience is a brilliant idea!!!! I'm down to keep in touch and to keep helping each other out along the way



Eventhough i m yet to get the PR, please do let me know once you have a thread for moving in to AUS. I might be able to help with some local information based on my last 6 months experience here


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> so who all are left Azim,Civil and me? Any one else from July?


As per google sheet, we three are remaining. Who knows how many others are still waiting from the first week of july..


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi mates I am a July applicant as well, have lodged my visa application on July 7th, co requested medicals and pcc on August 28th, I have front loaded the requested documents on September 8th and so far no response .. I called Dibp but they said they are not ready yet to advise on my application status as they have plenty of applications under progress ..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sure Sree we are not going to make any thread with your permission...-) I will create one..once have a Visa Grant..What a weird superstition I have developed...hope all agree to wait..else I am happy if anyone fellow members wants take a lead.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

*without your permission..(on a lighter side)


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Mate,

If you don't mind can you please let me know points you claimed for your experience, education and age? 

Thanks in advance



gkaushik said:


> No. My degree was not in line with ICT, so I had to prepare RPL, to show my ICT knowledge & experience. I also provided experience letters from all companies (current & previous), stating my role & responsibilities, which aligned with ICT.
> Though, I got 15 pts for degree, since it was not a degree in ICT domain.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

nightcrawler said:


> Hi mates I am a July applicant as well, have lodged my visa application on July 7th, co requested medicals and pcc on August 28th, I have front loaded the requested documents on September 8th and so far no response .. I called Dibp but they said they are not ready yet to advise on my application status as they have plenty of applications under progress ..


Hi nightcrawler ,I think you,me and one more guy in this thread are in a similar situation.
Co had contacted me on 28th Aug for medicals and form 80.
I uploaded all on 7th sept .

Now awaiting updates.
Your call to dibp was rather discourag
ing and implies that we will have to continue staying anxious for to atleast a week more .


----------



## Ranadeeran (Aug 16, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> so who all are left Azim,Civil and me? Any one else from July?


I lodged my application on July 26th and front loaded all documents (PCC, Medical and Form 80). Got an email from GSM Adelaide with a file number saying IMMI Assessment commence on Sept 16th. Any idea how long it will take after this?

Best Regards,
Ranadeeran


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi nightcrawler ,I think you,me and one more guy in this thread are in a similar situation.
> Co had contacted me on 28th Aug for medicals and form 80.
> I uploaded all on 7th sept .
> 
> ...


Yes, the news is a little discouraging. I'm a July applicant as well and I am done with all the required documentation today. Clicked on the request complete as well..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Ranadeeran said:


> I lodged my application on July 26th and front loaded all documents (PCC, Medical and Form 80). Got an email from GSM Adelaide with a file number saying IMMI Assessment commence on Sept 16th. Any idea how long it will take after this?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ranadeeran


Hi Ranadeeran,

I am sorry but I have never heard of such emails, I lodged on 9th July but have not received such email..trust none of the members even reported such email..however I would look 2-3 weeks from the date of email...but its pure Hench..Best of Luck


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its all luck who picks up your call.
If you are lucky someone good picks up your call and gives you grant straightaway....others would shoo us away.
so its a matter of chance.
we all will get it one day its just a matter of few days here and there.... I know its tough to wait as I was the one here who was the most depressed.
but I believe next week will bring positive news for us July aspirants.

We will keep in touch and plan the further process together......

I remember when I was a kid I was told son complete your schooling and get into a good college then your life will be settled. once I got into a college I was told get complete your college and get a good job and your life will be settled.
once college completed they told me get a nice wife have kids and your life is settled.
but now I realize life does not settle we need to keep on moving.
same situation here. I though ACS is the most toughest thing to clear rest will be easy. After ACS came PTE then EOI then VISA Lodging then waiting for grant.
I had though after getting the grant I would be relaxed but now the future seems bleak and struggle for a new life will start soon.... having support from like minded people would surely help.
All the best everyone......



jelli-kallu said:


> Yes, the news is a little discouraging. I'm a July applicant as well and I am done with all the required documentation today. Clicked on the request complete as well..


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy birthday Suku and best of luck for new journey.

Your words are really encouraging.



suku1809 said:


> Its all luck who picks up your call.
> If you are lucky someone good picks up your call and gives you grant straightaway....others would shoo us away.
> so its a matter of chance.
> we all will get it one day its just a matter of few days here and there.... I know its tough to wait as I was the one here who was the most depressed.
> ...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

hwy said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> and did you call the co or the GSM after you uploaded the additional documents that the co asked for?



I tried calling them, but could not get through. 
Got the mail today to submit the documents but couple of minutes later I got the mail from them it was wrongly sent. After another five minutes, I got the email for Grant.
It was a great sigh of relief.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats mate on your grant.
18 sep is lucky for us I guess.....when do you plan to move....




melbournite said:


> I tried calling them, but could not get through.
> Got the mail today to submit the documents but couple of minutes later I got the mail from them it was wrongly sent. After another five minutes, I got the email for Grant.
> It was a great sigh of relief.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Congrats!! Did they request PCC from you?


They did ask for it, but I replied them in the email that what I have already submitted.


----------



## integratedguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to Immigrations world. I wanted to apply for Australian immigration.Can u please refer to to exacet immigrairon process to Austaia with official URL
My Details are give belwo
Bachelors BBIT 2006
Experice 8 years
Software testing and Quality assurance 
From Pakistan
Age 34 years
Thanks


----------



## friend to all (Sep 7, 2015)

hello,

you will have to wait, soon you and your employer will get a verification call, be prepared and and make sure your employer gives correct details about your joining date and all.

All the best


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi nightcrawler ,I think you,me and one more guy in this thread are in a similar situation. Co had contacted me on 28th Aug for medicals and form 80. I uploaded all on 7th sept . Now awaiting updates. Your call to dibp was rather discourag ing and implies that we will have to continue staying anxious for to atleast a week more .


 hi jaideep .. I think it might be a bit longer than a week, as I am from Middle East they usually make an external security check that takes several months up to 18 months :-( let's keep fingers crossed buddy .. Good luck


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

integratedguy said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to Immigrations world. I wanted to apply for Australian immigration.Can u please refer to to exacet immigrairon process to Austaia with official URL
> My Details are give belwo
> Bachelors BBIT 2006
> Experice 8 years
> ...


Hi,

Perhaps you are in wrong thread...these bunch of people are 6-8 months old in the game and almost all through with the PR...as a recommendation if you qualify basic PR criteria..then..I would advise you to visit:
1. border.gov.au and check the occupation which best fits you.
2. Check the skill assessing authority requirement.
3. Sit for English test and score relevant points
4. have positive outcome from assessing authority u guess it will be ACS.
5. File EOI and wait for invitation.6. Once invitation received file the papers..
7. watch out for occupation ceiling.
8. if all above clear in one shot then 6-8 months time for PR...

Best of Luck


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Someone deleted the user names from Google spreadsheet?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

civil said:


> Someone deleted the user names from Google spreadsheet?


I noticed that too. Usernames are gone  What a buffoon :boxing: . 

We are July folks & waiting for a grant yet.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

civil said:


> Someone deleted the user names from Google spreadsheet?


Again????


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Xabier84 said:


> Again????


Lol yeah. The genius must have been a July applicant & must have cut the user names instead of copying because only July applicant names are gone.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Yes, the news is a little discouraging. I'm a July applicant as well and I am done with all the required documentation today. Clicked on the request complete as well..


Jelliiii Congratulations on clicking 'Request Complete'. Now lets wait and watch for updates. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Are grants given on a Sarurday (australian time zone )??


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Since typical work days are Monday through Friday . I hope they work Saturdays too


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think one of the guys On this forum got grant or Co allotted on Saturday also


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Jelliiii Congratulations on clicking 'Request Complete'. Now lets wait and watch for updates.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


Thanks buddy! Yes, I'm hoping a CO quickly looks into the pending applications.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

All,

I emailed CO requesting time extension for FBI clearance report. Today I got response from CO to provide evidence that I applied for FBI clearance. so what evidence I can provide?

I submitted Fingerprints to FBI on 14-Sep-2015. I have the form, fingerprints card and courier delivery receipt. I didn't got the acknowledgement from FBI yet.

So will this suffice as a proof?


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear All,
We have got invitation on July 6, 2015 to fill our immigration application. We got the CO assigned on 26th Aug (Cassandra Johnson, Adelaide GSM) who then requested form 80 and form 1221 along with latest PCC for myself and my spouse. We submitted the same on 07/09/2015.
We have not yet received any information from CO yet and the status shows – ‘Assessment in progress’, but we have received an email – which says ‘you have received a message in skillselect account’ for the EOI against which we have applied. Upon checking my EOI , I could not see any correspondence but I observed that my EOI status is changed to ‘Lodged’ which was suspended after we had filed through immigration account.
I request you all to kindly help me understand above status if anyone of you have come across such a case. Secondly I have one more query- 
I have turned 33 last month but we had received invitation before that only (in July) therefore I have not filled any change of circumstance. But we are very confuse whether we should fill change of circumstance form and send to CO to let her know that I have crossed 32 which may have impact on the points I claimed against my age?

Your inputs will be very valuable, kindly help.

Regards
WCM Aussie


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

*July 2015 Invitation, CO assigned, Issues in EOI Status, No reply from CO yet!!!!*

Dear All,
We have got invitation on July 6, 2015 to fill our immigration application. We got the CO assigned on 26th Aug (Cassandra Johnson, Adelaide GSM) who then requested form 80 and form 1221 along with latest PCC for myself and my spouse. We submitted the same on 07/09/2015.
We have not yet received any information from CO yet and the status shows – ‘Assessment in progress’, but we have received an email – which says ‘you have received a message in skillselect account’ for the EOI against which we have applied. Upon checking my EOI , I could not see any correspondence but I observed that my EOI status is changed to ‘Lodged’ which was suspended after we had filed through immigration account.
I request you all to kindly help me understand above status if anyone of you have come across such a case. Secondly I have one more query- 
I have turned 33 last month but we had received invitation before that only (in July) therefore I have not filled any change of circumstance. But we are very confuse whether we should fill change of circumstance form and send to CO to let her know that I have crossed 32 which may have impact on the points I claimed against my age?

Your inputs will be very valuable, kindly help.

Regards
WCM Aussie


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, that will be fine. They just need receipt and your have more than that. Scan and upload all of it . Good luck !




c4sb said:


> All,
> 
> I emailed CO requesting time extension for FBI clearance report. Today I got response from CO to provide evidence that I applied for FBI clearance. so what evidence I can provide?
> 
> ...


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear All,

we have also submitted form 80 and form 1221 for both of us and no reply from CO yet. Kindly guide which number can we call DIBP, no number is mentioned in out correspondences till now.

Thanks
WCM Aussie


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

You should also upload a letter to which you can specify timeline which includes date you started FBI report and also estimated Completion date/range. This is what I did for PCC and they acknowledged my receipt .



c4sb said:


> All,
> 
> I emailed CO requesting time extension for FBI clearance report. Today I got response from CO to provide evidence that I applied for FBI clearance. so what evidence I can provide?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I lodged July 7. CO contacted Sept 7. I uploaded form 80 last week. And I Uploaded PCC today , yay. Wish me luck for visa grant.....getting nervous.....hope for good luck in my near near future  feeling left behind here.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> Dear All,
> 
> we have also submitted form 80 and form 1221 for both of us and no reply from CO yet. Kindly guide which number can we call DIBP, no number is mentioned in out correspondences till now.
> 
> ...


Here is number : 
61-731-367-000


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> You should also upload a letter to which you can specify timeline which includes date you started FBI report and also estimated Completion date/range. This is what I did for PCC and they acknowledged my receipt .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wanderlustozzie for the info.
So do you mean, acknowledgement letter from FBI or copy/paste the current timelines from their website.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Getting confused what is this complete button my visa application is received since 9th July...do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh by timeline, I simply meant your Sept 14 FBI submit date and your estimated FBI results date range. Plus all the supporting FBI receipts/documents. In other words, tell them what you do know and upload what you do have.....and it will be good enough for them  good luck! 



c4sb said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > You should also upload a letter to which you can specify timeline which includes date you started FBI report and also estimated Completion date/range. This is what I did for PCC and they acknowledged my receipt .
> ...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Getting confused what is this complete button my visa application is received since 9th July...do I need to do anything else?


Which Complete Button ? Do you mean the Complete Button that shows up on your immiaccount after the CO requests more documents? If so, this button only appears after a CO has been assigned and requested more documents to be uploaded....so you upload the additional requested documents then click the button only after you attached them all.....to indicate that you are ready for your CO to review again.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I called a couple of days ago to check on status since I uploaded Form 80...They said they were busy and sound agitated.....I REGRET CALLING. Got no help from them  

maybe hold off from calling for one week mates.....they seem swamped with work.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh by timeline, I simply meant your Sept 14 FBI submit date and your estimated FBI results date range. Plus all the supporting FBI receipts/documents. In other words, tell them what you do know and upload what you do have.....and it will be good enough for them  good luck!


Ah! Ok, I got it...Thanks Wanderlustozzie


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I logged into IMMI account today, hoping to be among the first applicant's, to get a visa grant on a sunday! With all the waiting and the patience game being played out, what have I to lose, if I have a wishful thinking


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Here is number :
> 61-731-367-000


Many Thanks Wanderlustozzie, really appreciate your time to respond us.


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I called a couple of days ago to check on status since I uploaded Form 80...They said they were busy and sound agitated.....I REGRET CALLING. Got no help from them
> 
> maybe hold off from calling for one week mates.....they seem swamped with work.


yes i think calling them would definitely offend so better to wait wait wait!!!


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> yes i think calling them would definitely offend so better to wait wait wait!!!


Hi Wanderlustozzie, 

Is your CO also from Adelaide GSM? seems they are a bit more rude?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Wanderlustozzie


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear WCMAUSSIE,

I have lodged an application on 23rd July yet not contacted by CO.

Is it good sign?



WCMAussie said:


> Dear All,
> We have got invitation on July 6, 2015 to fill our immigration application. We got the CO assigned on 26th Aug (Cassandra Johnson, Adelaide GSM) who then requested form 80 and form 1221 along with latest PCC for myself and my spouse. We submitted the same on 07/09/2015.
> We have not yet received any information from CO yet and the status shows – ‘Assessment in progress’, but we have received an email – which says ‘you have received a message in skillselect account’ for the EOI against which we have applied. Upon checking my EOI , I could not see any correspondence but I observed that my EOI status is changed to ‘Lodged’ which was suspended after we had filed through immigration account.
> I request you all to kindly help me understand above status if anyone of you have come across such a case. Secondly I have one more query-
> ...


----------



## sketchesx (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello!

Congrats on your Visa Grant! We did the last thing that was asked - the dreaded medicals, on 11th September and are now playing the waiting game...however, I noticed on your post you said IED - What do you mean by this. Is this your chosen date to go to Aus?

Can anyone help by telling me when the visa (189) is granted - do they say you have so long to get here, or you can only get here after a particular date, or you have to arrive on a certain date - like how do you know when your valid from?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!

Lisa


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

IED- Initial Entry Date...generally valid for one year from date of pcc or medical which ever is earlier.. Meaning you have to make your entry Australia not later then this date in order to activate your PR


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

*Still No CO*



azimcuetcse01 said:


> 14/7----Bad luck
> Gonna call them on 14/10 once again.


Yup I am also left 

I know I have a very bad luck 
Lodged on July 06 no CO yet.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone..
Hope you guys had a gr8 weekend. beginning of a new week.
Hope everyone receives a grant/update on their application this week. Who all are planning to call today all the best to them may you grants be approved today.
people waiting for CO may get a Direct grant.
Amen......


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Everyone..
> Hope you guys had a gr8 weekend. beginning of a new week.
> Hope everyone receives a grant/update on their application this week. Who all are planning to call today all the best to them may you grants be approved today.
> people waiting for CO may get a Direct grant.
> Amen......


Thanks suku, for your encouragement! We definitely need it . Hopefully, this week turns out to be "The week" for all of us!!


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello All,

My CO asked me abt evidence that I have submitted docs for FBI clearance, and I have sent the evidences in email. So would like to know, are we suppose to upload to Immi account or in email to CO


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My CO asked me abt evidence that I have submitted docs for FBI clearance, and I have sent the evidences in email. So would like to know, are we suppose to upload to Immi account or in email to CO


What my agent did was to upload the documents onto immiaccount and click the complete button. Also, email back your co informing him that the documents were uploaded on immiaccount. But I think you can also attach your documents in the email if you like.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a question related to emailing the CO all the documents; My attachments will come up to 12+ MB. 

*Questions:*
a. Do you folks send all the documents in one email?
b. Does the GSM email id accept attachments of this size?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> WCMAussie said:
> 
> 
> > yes i think calling them would definitely offend so better to wait wait wait!!!
> ...


 Yes, my CO is from Adelaide....yep, they seem more strict


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My CO asked me abt evidence that I have submitted docs for FBI clearance, and I have sent the evidences in email. So would like to know, are we suppose to upload to Immi account or in email to CO


I uploaded on immiaccount.....more secure site compared to email.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Completed 59 days of visa lodge, no news.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Still no contact from CO. Lodged on 11 July. :S


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Still no contact from CO. Lodged on 11 July. :S


Did you tried calling them? If you applied through an agent, then what they said?


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

*Expression of Interest*

Hi All,

Need your help while filling expression of interest. I am confused about entering Employment History.

1) Should I be entering all the employment details
2) Should I be entering employment details only after requirement Met date specified in ACS Letter


Also for education, should one be entering only:
1) Masters and Bachelors degree.(commerce)
2) Masters, Bachelor, Advance Diploma in computers(got skill assessment for advance diploma in computers)
3) Do I have to upload details of 10th and 12th as well

Regards
Victor


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Did you tried calling them? If you applied through an agent, then what they said?


No, I didnt call them yet. I am planning to call them after 90 days mark. No, I didnt use agent services.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Any grants today?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

We were contacted by CO on 9th Sept 2015. We furnished FORM 1221 & CV on 10th Sept. We called this morning to check on the status update. 

A very polite immi officer picked up the phone. She asked us to send an Email to the CO who requested the docs and as per recent changes, they couldn't let know our status over phone. Did not ask for any application number/info. 

We have decided to just wait.

Cheers!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Any more accountant left from July?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> We were contacted by CO on 9th Sept 2015. We furnished FORM 1221 & CV on 10th Sept. We called this morning to check on the status update.
> 
> A very polite immi officer picked up the phone. She asked us to send an Email to the CO who requested the docs and as per recent changes, they couldn't let know our status over phone. Did not ask for any application number/info.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me when I called last week . They were too busy to even view my file. 

Crossing fingers ! Still waiting....


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

hold on guys.. Visa grants are nearly approaching..I hope those who lodged 1st and 2nd week July will get their grants this week..


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> hold on guys.. Visa grants are nearly approaching..I hope those who lodged 1st and 2nd week July will get their grants this week..


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just to update, today CO contacted for the first time and asked for Polio certificate. What I understand everything else is fine? I already uploaded PCC.

Visa Lodge 23-July-2015


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Just to update, today CO contacted for the first time and asked for Polio certificate. What I understand everything else is fine? I already uploaded PCC.
> 
> Visa Lodge 23-July-2015


Typically, the CO asks for all the documents he/she thinks are missing from an application and they request only the pending documents. So looks like your Polio certificate is the only one that is required. Hold on, you should see your grant soon!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You should have uploaded it before hand only. it is clearly mentioned to submit for guys from Pakistan once you login to the immi site.
you could have saved yourself some time and maybe looking at Direct grant rather than CO contact.



joey1 said:


> Just to update, today CO contacted for the first time and asked for Polio certificate. What I understand everything else is fine? I already uploaded PCC.
> 
> Visa Lodge 23-July-2015


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> You should have uploaded it before hand only. it is clearly mentioned to submit for guys from Pakistan once you login to the immi site.
> you could have saved yourself some time and maybe looking at Direct grant rather than CO contact.


While doing my medical the center asked for polio cert so I assume that they uploaded but I think they didnt. So I nearly missed my direct grant


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

same case with me guys.. CO asked for english proof or payment for mom...
and asked form 60 and form 47a for both me and mom..
i uploaded the same via agent on 9th sept... still no response from CO...

Hope all is good.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Just to update, today CO contacted for the first time and asked for Polio certificate. What I understand everything else is fine? I already uploaded PCC.
> 
> Visa Lodge 23-July-2015


Hey Joey..congratulations ..finally some news at your end..I guess everything else is fine.. Am still waiting..........


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hey Joey..congratulations ..finally some news at your end..I guess everything else is fine.. Am still waiting..........


BTW, are you a single applicant?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> BTW, are you a single applicant?


No, 3 dependents


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

PCC Medical still pending? You could do it before CO contact.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So, as CO is asking for Polio today; is there any chance that they will send my application for ESC ?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer with work profile as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 9th Oct'15? With all active members awaiting Invitation, can we make a whatsapp group to get communication quickly.
Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sam678 said:


> Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer with work profile as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 9th Oct'15? With all active members awaiting Invitation, can we make a whatsapp group to get communication quickly.
> Awaiting reply guys...


As per last round result i think you may get invitation in October last round or November first roud


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm also a mechanical engineer who got assessed as plant or production engineer.

I submitted my EOI on July 24 and got invited on August 3 with 65 points.

I suppose it should not take long for you to receive an invite





Sam678 said:


> Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer with work profile as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 9th Oct'15? With all active members awaiting Invitation, can we make a whatsapp group to get communication quickly.
> Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hi,

Can someone please suggest what I need to fill in these Form 80 points?

Q26 What is your main reason for staying in Australia?
As I've applied for a 189, can I say "Immigration" ?
Q27 List the town/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia?
I think I'll mention 3-4 main cities. This doesn't mean that I can't go to other cities, right?
Q28 Give details of your arrival in Australia
Arrival Date (I have no idea....not before July next year..if I say dec 2016 can i got before that?)
City of arrival (What if I say Sydney and due to a change in situation i end up arriving in Melbourne?)


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest what I need to fill in these Form 80 points?
> 
> ...


The questions are only estimates!! You don't have to worry. The Visa will allow you to work , live, and travel anywhere in Australia!! So answer it honestly and you will be ok. For your Q26, they are asking why do you want to move to Australia.....maybe for work or family/friends there or to enjoy their beautiful land, etc. As for the rest of your questions, you are safe to give an estimate and it is okay if things change in future, as it is not a big deal.  good luck mate! Form 80 is intense , I know


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Joey,
What is ESC ? sorry for my ignorance.



joey1 said:


> So, as CO is asking for Polio today; is there any chance that they will send my application for ESC ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

ESC: External Security Check (Mr. Threat)


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi arun, thanks for reply. but for 233513 also there is that much rush?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

arun05 said:


> As per last round result i think you may get invitation in October last round or November first roud


hi arun, for 233513 also its that much rush?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Xabier84 said:


> I'm also a mechanical engineer who got assessed as plant or production engineer.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on July 24 and got invited on August 3 with 65 points.
> 
> I suppose it should not take long for you to receive an invite


oh thats great. i think we should keep in touch for future networking. should i expect invitation on 9th oct'15? or it may postpone to 23rd oct round?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Heard about the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) members of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, including the Australian Border Force, taking part in protected industrial action strike for 10 days.
I hope it does not delay the VISA processing and is only applicable for people travelling into and out of Aus.

All the best guys.... hope you get an update soon......


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Heard about the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) members of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, including the Australian Border Force, taking part in protected industrial action strike for 10 days.
> I hope it does not delay the VISA processing and is only applicable for people travelling into and out of Aus.
> 
> All the best guys.... hope you get an update soon......


Guess we are not effected as Visa tracker sheet shows some people getting grants today.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Heard about the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) members of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, including the Australian Border Force, taking part in protected industrial action strike for 10 days.
> I hope it does not delay the VISA processing and is only applicable for people travelling into and out of Aus.
> 
> All the best guys.... hope you get an update soon......


Ohhhh hope it doesn't effect us!!!!!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Heard about the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) members of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, including the Australian Border Force, taking part in protected industrial action strike for 10 days.
> I hope it does not delay the VISA processing and is only applicable for people travelling into and out of Aus.
> 
> All the best guys.... hope you get an update soon......


Thanks Suku for the input. Appreciate it.. Hope this wont impact the VISA Processing Timelines !!!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sam678 said:


> hi arun, for 233513 also its that much rush?


No there is no rush, but due to PTE lot of 65 to 70 pointers are available in the row which makes 60 pointers to go slow.if calculation you see. in august total 2300 invitation issued and for 60 pointers they sent invitation for just 18 days(9 july to 27 July).

Now DIBP will start 2 rounds a month and count reduced from 1200 to 1000 only as compared to last year. So just make your finger cross for this.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Waiting kills!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

From the August thread I can see some people from 4th august being allocated CO or getting grants so I think they are managing. but maybe with reduced task force.
I think it will not affect much.
I hope and pray that it works smoothly for you guys......


----------



## karthik_bs (Mar 26, 2015)

My wife had applied for Visa Subclass 189 on 22 July 201.: Got the grant on 18 Sep 2015
Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; EOI Sub: 65 Pts: 14/May/15; Invited: 06/Jul/15 
Visa Lodged: 22/Jul/15 PCC-India: 21/Aug/15 Medicals: 7/Aug/15; CO Contact :NA Grant::18/Sep/15
I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing the visa process.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats mate.

But why you say my wife applied. Say we applied..... just kidding man. all the best for your future,,,,,



karthik_bs said:


> My wife had applied for Visa Subclass 189 on 22 July 201.: Got the grant on 18 Sep 2015
> Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; EOI Sub: 65 Pts: 14/May/15; Invited: 06/Jul/15
> Visa Lodged: 22/Jul/15 PCC-India: 21/Aug/15 Medicals: 7/Aug/15; CO Contact :NA Grant::18/Sep/15
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing the visa process.


----------



## Ayeshaoz (Sep 22, 2015)

*Employment Verification*

Hi, Can somebody please explain about the employment verification. I've done my degree assessment as well as work assessment with the EA. I lodged my visa application at the end of Jun & uploaded all the documents. These are the facts which are worrying me;
1- I provided salary slips, bank statements, group tax certificates, tax declarations, joining letter, confirmation letter & a generic letter from HR (for affiliation with a governing body).
2- I asked a senior supervisor of me for reference letter & he agreed & provided me the same on company's letterhead.

I've now been told that it is against the company policy & my question is that if the immigration department will share the reference letter with the HR? Or just verbally confirm the contents. If 1st one is the case then I'm doomed. I did a stupid thing & I'm so much worried.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Ayeshaoz said:


> Hi, Can somebody please explain about the employment verification. I've done my degree assessment as well as work assessment with the EA. I lodged my visa application at the end of Jun & uploaded all the documents. These are the facts which are worrying me;
> 1- I provided salary slips, bank statements, group tax certificates, tax declarations, joining letter, confirmation letter & a generic letter from HR (for affiliation with a governing body).
> 2- I asked a senior supervisor of me for reference letter & he agreed & provided me the same on company's letterhead.
> 
> I've now been told that it is against the company policy & my question is that if the immigration department will share the reference letter with the HR? Or just verbally confirm the contents. If 1st one is the case then I'm doomed. I did a stupid thing & I'm so much worried.


verbal verification will be done... not point of worry on that.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

How many from July who haven't heard anything so far?


----------



## karthik_bs (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the visa grant but the name in grant letter is not fully matching my passport name.
In my Passport, I have Given Name: XXX and Surname: YYY AAA BBB 
(My surname has three words in the passport)
In the grant letter, Applicant Name: XXX YYY.
So is this an issue ? Should I get it corrected in the grant letter if I have to travel to Australia ?
If yes, please mention the process and form.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

My bad luck from July applicant
14 July, no CO , no grant


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> My bad luck from July applicant
> 14 July, no CO , no grant


Are you planning to call ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Last week called them, replied UNDER PROCESSING but status in IMMI hasn't yet changed and no grant. 

Really confused.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Last week called them, replied UNDER PROCESSING but status in IMMI hasn't yet changed and no grant.
> 
> Really confused.


Then you must be receiving it anytime soon... don't worry..


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

karthik_bs said:


> I got the visa grant but the name in grant letter is not fully matching my passport name.
> In my Passport, I have Given Name: XXX and Surname: YYY AAA BBB
> (My surname has three words in the passport)
> In the grant letter, Applicant Name: XXX YYY.
> ...


Hi Karthik,

I saw a similar case with one of july applicant. Please go through this thread or 189 VISA applicants status thread. It should be in one of these.

He got it corrected. you have to get it corrected.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Hope so but you know, WAITING KILLS


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Last week called them, replied UNDER PROCESSING but status in IMMI hasn't yet changed and no grant.
> 
> Really confused.


when you called them, did they ask you for TRN? and did you receive any email (like some auto-reply emails) from GSM?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Last week called them, replied UNDER PROCESSING but status in IMMI hasn't yet changed and no grant.
> 
> Really confused.


I would suggest you to wait for another week and call them again. This has worked in favour of many applicants. Nevertheless, your grant is around the corner. Dont worry.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hope so but you know, WAITING KILLS


I know exactly how it feels


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

karthik_bs said:


> I got the visa grant but the name in grant letter is not fully matching my passport name.
> In my Passport, I have Given Name: XXX and Surname: YYY AAA BBB
> (My surname has three words in the passport)
> In the grant letter, Applicant Name: XXX YYY.
> ...


Hello! How come they messed up your name? Was it because you had multiple alias names? I am concern because My first name is spelled two different ways in my language, therefore I hope this won't turn into a problem for my visa grant. I'm very worried. I hope they don't require a name change for me or anything that would further delay my case. Did you have a similar name situation as mine?? Or is your situation a simple mistake on their end ? Thanks for sharing . Oh and yes, i would recommend you get your Visa name fixed to match your passport name.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

arun05 said:


> No there is no rush, but due to PTE lot of 65 to 70 pointers are available in the row which makes 60 pointers to go slow.if calculation you see. in august total 2300 invitation issued and for 60 pointers they sent invitation for just 18 days(9 july to 27 July).
> 
> Now DIBP will start 2 rounds a month and count reduced from 1200 to 1000 only as compared to last year. So just make your finger cross for this.


okay, makes sense. but invitation grant should be sure right? even if it is a month late...


----------



## jumani (Sep 17, 2015)

Still waiting for the grant..
case officer contacted me on 1st sept, uploaded documents on 10th of sept.


----------



## karthik_bs (Mar 26, 2015)

Since my Surname in the passport has three words for eg: XXX YYY ZZZ
My Family Name is XXX. So I had mentioned the same in Form 80 in "Family Name". 
So I think they have directly entered the details from Form 80 in Visa Grant letter. 
Now the other two words YYY ZZZ are missing, I am not sure if it fine or not.
I will call the CO tomorrow to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Any.more grants today?yesterday also there was no grant confirmation and today we ms a blank day..pls.confirm if any one received the mail..thanks


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

*today seems


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> *today seems


Looking at the excel spreadsheet, looks like COs are busy with August applicants! I can see a few of us left behind still. I hope they clear the backlogs before they proceed with new ones. 
I was trying to set an alert from immiaccount on status change, but could n't get it done, I never got the email that they say for setting it up; I am too tired of checking immiaccount. Anyone there who could set this?
I keep thinking about a grant at the back of my mind even if i try to engage myself in some other activities:juggle: Bad time!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

I can very well relate to that Sree....I am also lost soul in office...sleeping with high hopes and by the time I wake up the wait again start for next day...since majority grants come by 5.5.30 am...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Looking at the excel spreadsheet, looks like COs are busy with August applicants! I can see a few of us left behind still. I hope they clear the backlogs before they proceed with new ones.
> I was trying to set an alert from immiaccount on status change, but could n't get it done, I never got the email that they say for setting it up; I am too tired of checking immiaccount. Anyone there who could set this?
> I keep thinking about a grant at the back of my mind even if i try to engage myself in some other activities:juggle: Bad time!


Patience is a virtue.. I am sailing in the same boat as you.. Good Luck !!

Regards

Andy


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Heard about the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) members of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, including the Australian Border Force, taking part in protected industrial action strike for 10 days.
> I hope it does not delay the VISA processing and is only applicable for people travelling into and out of Aus.
> 
> All the best guys.... hope you get an update soon......


Its not full day strike from what i saw in the news. yeah lets hope..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hang on guys I know the wait is difficult but when you will get that golden email all this will be forgotten . I think it's a matter of few days only. 
Have faith.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> when you called them, did they ask you for TRN? and did you receive any email (like some auto-reply emails) from GSM?


They have asked my TRN number, match some basic information (like DOB, visa type, date of submission), then took some time to check the status.

I was told that my application is under processing (Checking my documents) and documents are enough to process further.

NO any email from GSM.


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

Ranadeeran said:


> I lodged my application on July 26th and front loaded all documents (PCC, Medical and Form 80). Got an email from GSM Adelaide with a file number saying IMMI Assessment commence on Sept 16th. Any idea how long it will take after this?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ranadeeran


Hi Ranadeeran!
I received something like you did.
I lodged 189 on 19-Jul-2015 (60 points, frontloaded CV, 80, 1221, Meds and PCC) and on 10-Sep-2015 I received my very first letter from Adelaide gsm.allocated as the following (excerpt):

"This letter acknowledges that we have received all the documents required for the assessment of your application at this stage. If further information is required, you will be advised."

Still no futher letters have been received. Waiting.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> They have asked my TRN number, match some basic information (like DOB, visa type, date of submission), then took some time to check the status.
> 
> I was told that my application is under processing (Checking my documents) and documents are enough to process further.
> 
> NO any email from GSM.


Thank you azim! I will call them next Monday.. This waiting really kills..


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> Thank you azim! I will call them next Monday.. This waiting really kills..


Hi HWY,

Did you called them today?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Last week called them, replied UNDER PROCESSING but status in IMMI hasn't yet changed and no grant.
> 
> Really confused.


Azim.. Could you please pass on the number that you called?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi can someone please provide the number to call DIBP regarding status?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

sent u the no. in PM,
please check your messages.



bharathyku said:


> Hi can someone please provide the number to call DIBP regarding status?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> azim.. Could you please pass on the number that you called?


+61 73136 7000


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like the strike is impacting us, seems like slow processing for me.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone getting positive response on calls? Please let me know. I was hoping to call them next week for an update, but looking at the posts in recent threads I don't see anything positive on calls. 
I started getting bit nervous for no reason. I might be around 75 days into my visa processing and I believe that's too long of a processing. Looking at the tracker makes me even more nervous wherein I can see average timelines are even less.
Any thoughts guys??


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Do not worry. First mail them that you have uploaded the requested docs and then after 10-15 min, make the call. We have seen people getting a positive response in this way. 

All the best!!




SreeIndia said:


> Anyone getting positive response on calls? Please let me know. I was hoping to call them next week for an update, but looking at the posts in recent threads I don't see anything positive on calls.
> I started getting bit nervous for no reason. I might be around 75 days into my visa processing and I believe that's too long of a processing. Looking at the tracker makes me even more nervous wherein I can see average timelines are even less.
> Any thoughts guys??


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

If CO not assigned then how to send email?

Any specific email address!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Feels like the strike is effecting Visa because no one is posting about receiving grants ?!  any new updates as to when the strict will be done?? Hopefully soon!! Praying for better luck!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Feels like the strike is effecting Visa because no one is posting about receiving grants ?!  any new updates as to when the strict will be done?? Hopefully soon!! Praying for better luck!


Even I thought so.. The strike is announced till Sep 30.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm feeling left behind  i lodged July 7


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

All my documents have been uploaded to immiaccount, including medical, PCC, Form 80, FBI docs, w-2 tax forms, etc. I also emailed CO and called them last week (phone call was of no help). Waiting still.....praying...,hoping for good luck....bags all packed and ready to move to Sydney!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Feels like the strike is effecting Visa because no one is posting about receiving grants ?!
> ...


So 1 more week worth of being on strike? Where is the article posted? Thanks


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> All my documents have been uploaded to immiaccount, including medical, PCC, Form 80, FBI docs, w-2 tax forms, etc. I also emailed CO and called them last week (phone call was of no help). Waiting still.....praying...,hoping for good luck....bags all packed and ready to move to Sydney!!!!


If we look at visa tracker there is a little progress in last 2 days, only 3-4 rows updated with dates for CO contacts/grants. Looks like they are on strike for 4 hours a day morning 2 and evening 2. This schedule is given for airport staff; I assume the visa processing officers also follow similar schedules. This implies only half work done every day?
Also, much progress for August applicants which is disappointing in one way for May/June/July applicants who are still left behind, with killing waits


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> So 1 more week worth of being on strike? Where is the article posted? Thanks


There are many news articles most of them focussing on airport delays.
Here is one with schedule. Some articles talks about delay in visa processing too.

Border Force staff at Australia's international airports are on strike: here's when to expect delays | Business Insider

This is another one which vaguely talks about visas also.
Airports and visas services facing 10 days of delays


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> If CO not assigned then how to send email?
> 
> Any specific email address!


I am not sure if this applies. When I tried calling the 7000 number, it said if you have not heard from us from Aug 1, send an email to some address. Did anyone else hear this in the IVR? I guess it was gsm adeleide email address.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sree,
I think you need to wait for the IVR to finish. did you wait for some time. it will ring immediately after that first message.
try after lunch or early morning 9 am their time.
usually when I called from here I could get connected in the first attempt itself.tht too after the message finished.

all the best to you guys......




SreeIndia said:


> I am not sure if this applies. When I tried calling the 7000 number, it said if you have not heard from us from Aug 1, send an email to some address. Did anyone else hear this in the IVR? I guess it was gsm adeleide email address.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

SreeIndia said:


> I am not sure if this applies. When I tried calling the 7000 number, it said if you have not heard from us from Aug 1, send an email to some address. Did anyone else hear this in the IVR? I guess it was gsm adeleide email address.


Yes it is gsm adelaide email id


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> I am not sure if this applies. When I tried calling the 7000 number, it said if you have not heard from us from Aug 1, send an email to some address. Did anyone else hear this in the IVR? I guess it was gsm adeleide email address.


Same, I have heard the email address for GSM Ald team email address. But I am not sure which team is dealing my applicaiotn (because no sign of CO).


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for news update!!



SreeIndia said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > So 1 more week worth of being on strike? Where is the article posted? Thanks
> ...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Thanks for news update!!


Well, I saw 3-4 folks mentioning in the list that they have received grants today, ie, 23rd September


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Sree,
> I think you need to wait for the IVR to finish. did you wait for some time. it will ring immediately after that first message.
> try after lunch or early morning 9 am their time.
> usually when I called from here I could get connected in the first attempt itself.tht too after the message finished.
> ...


I tried only once out of my desperate wait and it did not connect but, just said busy. I am planning to wait for 7 working days from the date we send the documents to them, as mentioned in the CO's email. It said, will revert back in 7 business days. I don't know if they follow that.
Suku, I will follow your guidelines around time , thanks for those tips. 
For those out there who tried to call these days, any positive response?
@bharathyku did you make an attempt?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Well, I saw 3-4 folks mentioning in the list that they have received grants today, ie, 23rd September


Yes, I see that too however, they are all August applicants which makes me even more disappointed. No updates to backlog applications!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm feeling left behind  i lodged July 7


Same here mate


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Same here mate


Hi Civil,

You are 7/7/15 applicant, did you call them recenty?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

This is surprising that in this week we have not heard any grant...I mean there has to be some moment...people like me not sure what's happening to the application.. No co contact no communication ..nothing. I am 76/old day in game now
..stress stress... Something. To do with occipatok? Not sure


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Civil,
> 
> You are 7/7/15 applicant, did you call them recenty?


Yeah i did call them twice. The first time i called they told me that I haven't been allocated a CO yet & will be, shortly. Second time they refused to give any information. Didn't even ask for TRN or anything else & told me that I'll have to wait..


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello civil,

On which no U have contacted them??


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> Hello civil,
> 
> On which no U have contacted them??


Can't remember but that one ends in 7000 i think


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think u r not interested to share the no.

How can a person forget the no. Which is very important and that too u have called them twice


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> I think u r not interested to share the no.
> 
> How can a person forget the no. Which is very important and that too u have called them twice


Lol. Let me check my call logs. Will get back to you soon


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> i think u r not interested to share the no.
> 
> How can a person forget the no. Which is very important and that too u have called them twice


0061731367000


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh wow, no one on out thread got grants this week. Let's be hopeful that today is the day of some grants for our team


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

max to max how many days(appropriately) it will take to get grant after CO contacted??


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

I called them @ +​61731367000 today morning. She asked me to wait till CO response.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> max to max how many days(appropriately) it will take to get grant after CO contacted??


From the google spreadsheet, I can see some applicants waited for over 40 days after the CO contact.. But I think it also depends on how fast you can upload the additional docs CO asked for, and if your case is undergoing any external security checks, etc. There are many factors affecting the assessment..


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything from the GSM recently? It seems the visa application slows down a lot, very few grants since last week.. this waiting game really kills..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

And the waiting continues!!


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

hi all
I got CO allocated but the problem is he has asked for evidence of employment. I have provided everything already. Has anyone faced a similar situation already? Also I see they need reference. Letter in company letter head. I had given statutory declaration. Please help!!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> hi all
> I got CO allocated but the problem is he has asked for evidence of employment. I have provided everything already. Has anyone faced a similar situation already? Also I see they need reference. Letter in company letter head. I had given statutory declaration. Please help!!


bharathyku
Is that more evidence of employment or just evidence? What is it that you provided already? 
I was asked for more evidence for one of the employer(my first employer before 5 years) as only the company provided exp letter was uploaded earlier. Now I have uploaded every document I had for that company like offer, appoinment, salary revision, payslips that I had, PF statements, Form 16 etc


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> bharathyku
> Is that more evidence of employment or just evidence? What is it that you provided already?
> I was asked for more evidence for one of the employer(my first employer before 5 years) as only the company provided exp letter was uploaded earlier. Now I have uploaded every document I had for that company like offer, appoinment, salary revision, payslips that I had, PF statements, Form 16 etc


Hi sree,
It is just evidence of employment. Under that they had given a list of things that I have already provided. Offer letter, payslips, form 16,reference letter. The only thing different is that I have give a stat declaration but in the reference letter condition they have said it has to be in the company letter head. Feeling disappointed.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Guys
I called up today morning sharp 9:00 AM and a *polite **gentleman* picked up. Asked me if CO is allocated. If yes, has he asked for more documents. If yes, how did you provide those. That's it! Rest was standard statements. Now, just wait.. nothing else needs to be done. COs have too much of a workload and are working on clearing 1000s of emails (which I feel is obvious after around 7500 invitations in just 3 months ). They will look back at your file after the allocated *28 *days.
I even asked if we can anticipate a delay due to the strike. He said *NO*, strike will not impact visa processing.
So I feel relieved after that one call as there is nothing else that needs to be done from my end and no point in checking immiaccount also now  

What Next: Enjoy the Tulip festival!
Moral of the story: Guys are not so kind  (Just joking)

So decided to stop thinking about immigration for another 2 weeks.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi sree,
> It is just evidence of employment. Under that they had given a list of things that I have already provided. Offer letter, payslips, form 16,reference letter. The only thing different is that I have give a stat declaration but in the reference letter condition they have said it has to be in the company letter head. Feeling disappointed.


bharathyku
Dont get disappointed. Just see the issue and see how to sort it out. 
So are you saying that you did not provide anything so far on the company letter head? I mean there should be experience letter on company letter head. Is n't it? Did you upload those earlier along with statutory declaration?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Sree,

Did he not ask for your TRN no. or application no.
I guess these guys have been specifically told now not to check the application status.
but why wait 28 days to check your application again.
really strange.
I saw someone from 6th August get a grant today and people from July are still waiting.
I guess the workload is very high and the thing of having just one invitation rounds per month has created some pressure.
that may be the reason that from next month they have reduced the no. of invitations and invitation rounds will be 2 times a month instead of 1.

All the best.....




SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> I called up today morning sharp 9:00 AM and a *polite **gentleman* picked up. Asked me if CO is allocated. If yes, has he asked for more documents. If yes, how did you provide those. That's it! Rest was standard statements. Now, just wait.. nothing else needs to be done. COs have too much of a workload and are working on clearing 1000s of emails (which I feel is obvious after around 7500 invitations in just 3 months ). They will look back at your file after the allocated *28 *days.
> I even asked if we can anticipate a delay due to the strike. He said *NO*, strike will not impact visa processing.
> So I feel relieved after that one call as there is nothing else that needs to be done from my end and no point in checking immiaccount also now
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Bharathy,
Don't feel disappointed. Instead use this time to analyse what you can do.
1. try to get the relevant reference letter from that company. is it for current company. If yes I know it will be difficult. Instead get a a letter on company letter head asking them that you want this for loan purpose. this letter should contain information like you are a bonafide employee of this company working permanently and drawing this much salary.it should also contain the duration of your employment like you have been working since this time. 
when you get this letter email back to CO that you tried to get reference letter but my present company has this policy of not giving this letter on letter head. Instead I managed to get this reference bonafide letter which states everything other than my roles and responsibilities. I think it should be ok.
2. If it is for a previous company get in touch with your seperations team.
usually all companies would be able to provide this letter in a couple of days after your manager approval.

don't lose heart. you have reached so far everything will be fine.



bharathyku said:


> hi all
> I got CO allocated but the problem is he has asked for evidence of employment. I have provided everything already. Has anyone faced a similar situation already? Also I see they need reference. Letter in company letter head. I had given statutory declaration. Please help!!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> Did he not ask for your TRN no. or application no.
> I guess these guys have been specifically told now not to check the application status.
> ...


Suku
No I was not asked for anything nor he was interested. He specifically told me that he is not a CO  Also if you see, they changed the IVR message and that I feel is the result of high volume of calls. Its a lengthy message now that says you cannot talk to a CO etcetc 
Now, 28 days is the timeframe CO gives for uploading the additional documents. So what he says is after the given timeframe CO will go back and see if I provided those. Also, august applications are fresh and they might give direct grants now if they are complete in their terms. It might also depends on the SOL that we apply. If there are 1000 software engineers from past few months and one registered nurse from August pending, they would obviously clear that one application. These are my assumptions.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> bharathyku
> Dont get disappointed. Just see the issue and see how to sort it out.
> So are you saying that you did not provide anything so far on the company letter head? I mean there should be experience letter on company letter head. Is n't it? Did you upload those earlier along with statutory declaration?


I have worked only in one company so far for 8 years out of which 6 years are considered by ACS. So there is no experience letter as such. The offer letter is uploaded which is on company letterhead


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Bharathy,
> Don't feel disappointed. Instead use this time to analyse what you can do.
> 1. try to get the relevant reference letter from that company. is it for current company. If yes I know it will be difficult. Instead get a a letter on company letter head asking them that you want this for loan purpose. this letter should contain information like you are a bonafide employee of this company working permanently and drawing this much salary.it should also contain the duration of your employment like you have been working since this time.
> when you get this letter email back to CO that you tried to get reference letter but my present company has this policy of not giving this letter on letter head. Instead I managed to get this reference bonafide letter which states everything other than my roles and responsibilities. I think it should be ok.
> ...


. 

Thank you Suku for your kind words. Only one company I have worked for and have provided everything. They may not give the letter with roles at least but I saw in the list that the roles also need to be listed. I will try my best to see what can be done


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> I called up today morning sharp 9:00 AM and a *polite **gentleman* picked up. Asked me if CO is allocated. If yes, has he asked for more documents. If yes, how did you provide those. That's it! Rest was standard statements. Now, just wait.. nothing else needs to be done. COs have too much of a workload and are working on clearing 1000s of emails (which I feel is obvious after around 7500 invitations in just 3 months ). They will look back at your file after the allocated *28 *days.
> I even asked if we can anticipate a delay due to the strike. He said *NO*, strike will not impact visa processing.
> So I feel relieved after that one call as there is nothing else that needs to be done from my end and no point in checking immiaccount also now
> ...


Thank you very much!! This is actually a very helpful information! So after I uploaded the additional docs, even if we email back the co, the co wouldn't start reviewing our cases, they will wait after the 28 days anyway..


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Sree!!
Good information... Let's wait for 28 days


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Good info. Thanks for sharing! It is exactly the same conversation I had last week when I called them! When they said a CO will review my newly uploaded documents in a month, I felt so discouraged because a month is such a long wait for me. I hope i get a visa grant sooner!!!!! 
On the brighter side, the strike isn't effecting our applications, thank God for that! 



SreeIndia said:


> suku1809 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sree,
> ...


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> I have worked only in one company so far for 8 years out of which 6 years are considered by ACS. So there is no experience letter as such. The offer letter is uploaded which is on company letterhead


I second Suku for what could be done best on this. Please try and get a letter from your company which alteast says that you are employed there with your designation and salary package etc. Most companies release such letters in company letter head if we make a request internally usually for loan or any other purposes. Regarding roles and responsibilities you can give a detailed explanation to CO. In my case, none of the companies had such a letter as per format required from immigration, but only the statutory declaration and company provided exp letters.


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

hi all,
I have added an authorized recipient (my sister who lives in Australia) to my application to allow her to call by phone to inquire about a delay in my application. We completed form 956A. They stopped mailing me and sent mails to her, that's ok but my immiaccount no more shows new correspondences or activate request complete button when they ask for more documents. Should I change the mail address on immiaccount also? and would this cause any mess to my immiacount or application?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> I second Suku for what could be done best on this. Please try and get a letter from your company which alteast says that you are employed there with your designation and salary package etc. Most companies release such letters in company letter head if we make a request internally usually for loan or any other purposes. Regarding roles and responsibilities you can give a detailed explanation to CO. In my case, none of the companies had such a letter as per format required from immigration, but only the statutory declaration and company provided exp letters.


Thank you Sree for the encouraging words!


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me if copies of PCC and polio certificates need to be attested by notary public etc like other documents?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
If you are submitting the color scanned copies to DIBP you don't need to attest any document.
if you are submitting a black and white copy only then attestation is required.




F.A.Ansari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if copies of PCC and polio certificates need to be attested by notary public etc like other documents?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I would recommend keeping things as is. The less you change, the better, so they don't get confused . 



ghada.new said:


> hi all,
> I have added an authorized recipient (my sister who lives in Australia) to my application to allow her
> to call by phone to inquire about a delay in my application. We completed form 956A. They stopped mailing me and sent mails to her, that's ok but my immiaccount no more shows new correspondences or activate request complete button when they ask for more documents. Should I change the mail address on immiaccount also? and would this cause any mess to my immiacount or application?


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

28 days....Hope it is 28 calendar days...

Doesn't make sense. I have been asked for employment reference letter, which my employer has refused to provide and Japan PCC which is in a sealed envelope stating that the same is to be opened only by an immigration authority. 

My agent had revert with the response from my HR and a query on how the CO wants the Japan PCC to be handled as it has the warning on the envelope. So effectively I need to wait till 07-Oct-15 (if 28 calendar day) or 20-Oct-15 (if 28 working days) to get to the next step and after which may be another 28 days for the CO to look at the PCC and any other document he decides to ask for...

My employer in the meanwhile will happily try and pack be off back to my base location. *PR* certainly seems to be for *P*atience/*P*erseverance *R*equired 


Details & Timeline:


----------



## karthik_bs (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I had called up the DIBP today as my name was not mentioned correctly in Visa Grant.
My Passport has three words in Surname: XXX YYY ZZZ
Given Name: AAA

Where as in my Visa, the name mentioned was,
Family Name: XXX
Given Name: AAA

The two words in my family name YYY ZZZ was missing in the grant letter.

They immediately updated the details and sent me the new grant letter. Super fast service by the DIBP. 
Thanks everyone, especially KeeDa for assisting me.
Wishing everyone to get their grants super fast.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> 28 days....Hope it is 28 calendar days...
> 
> Doesn't make sense. I have been asked for employment reference letter, which my employer has refused to provide and Japan PCC which is in a sealed envelope stating that the same is to be opened only by an immigration authority.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Even I was asked for employment reference on a company letterhead. Did you provide the stat declaration ? My company also does not give such letters. When did you reply to the mail? I thought CO would respond to the mail in a couple of days. My agent replied yesterday.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Hi,
> Even I was asked for employment reference on a company letterhead. Did you provide the stat declaration ? My company also does not give such letters. When did you reply to the mail? I thought CO would respond to the mail in a couple of days. My agent replied yesterday.


Hi Bharath,
My agent had provided the stat declaration done for ACS. I shared the other normal letters that the HR provides to the agent.

CO had asked for the documents on 04-Sep-15. Agent responded back with the reply received from my HR and the query on Japan PCC on 09-Sep-15. Haven't heard anything back. Agent mentioned this Monday that he had sent a reminder and suggested that need to wait as it will take time. I shared the Form 16s from my employer with the agent on Monday. This has my employee number, designation and is on the letterhead.

Trying my level best not to get frustrated....


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome!! Happy u got it fixed quickly !! Good luck in your move to Ozzie!



karthik_bs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had called up the DIBP today as my name was not mentioned correctly in Visa Grant.
> My Passport has three words in Surname: XXX YYY ZZZ
> ...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Today I have tried to call GSM but it seems that IVR changed the way to communicate.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Today I have tried to call GSM but it seems that IVR changed the way to communicate.


Which number did you try to reach. I was able to talk to them today.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

When should we click the Request complete button? My agent replied to the CO about the additional documents but has not clicked the Request complete button. Not sure of this process. Please clarify.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

cooldude555 said:


> Which number did you try to reach. I was able to talk to them today.


What did they say CD555?

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

hmm.., finally no grants this week!!

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Villa26 said:


> hmm.., finally no grants this week!!
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
> ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
> ...


Looks like. We did not hear anything this week! Hoping for next week...


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

A bit flustered...a mishap with the document upload has placed the application in a precarious situation and hence the clarification sort by CO...

I had not provided documents to prove my employment/deputation in Australia. So effectively the CO could not see anything to show my current presence in Australia and the tax assessment provided was also for last year.

Now, I have asked my agent to upload the PAYG and Australia payslips. Hope that satisfies CO to provide the grant...fingers crossed.

*Details & Timeline:*
189 (With 70 points) | 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) | ACS Grant (BE, CS): 27-Jan-2015 | IELTS (28-Feb-2015): Points claimed = 10 | EOI submitted: 19-Mary-2015 | Invite Grant: 06-Jul-2015 | 189 visa lodged: 08-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 20-Aug-2015 | Information requested: 04-Sep-2015 | Response Provided: 09-Sep-2015 |


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> When should we click the Request complete button? My agent replied to the CO about the additional documents but has not clicked the Request complete button. Not sure of this process. Please clarify.


After uploading all the documents that were requested by CO. You can view the list of docs that are uploaded. Once you validate and are sure, go ahead and click the button yourself.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Today I have tried to call GSM but it seems that IVR changed the way to communicate.


What is the change? Please elaborate.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> A bit flustered...a mishap with the document upload has placed the application in a precarious situation and hence the clarification sort by CO...
> 
> I had not provided documents to prove my employment/deputation in Australia. So effectively the CO could not see anything to show my current presence in Australia and the tax assessment provided was also for last year.
> 
> ...


Don't get flustered. If you have genuine experience and provide the right documents, I don't see any reason why you wouldn't get your grant.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Which number did you try to reach. I was able to talk to them today.


Plz share experience


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> After uploading all the documents that were requested by CO. You can view the list of docs that are uploaded. Once you validate and are sure, go ahead and click the button yourself.


Thanks Jelli-kallu. Will the CO respond to the mail first or will he/she just go with the Request complete and proceed?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Notice on the Australian Immigration Face Book Page....I hope it does not affect VISA grants during this period.....
*Please note, some of our offices will be closed next week and over the next month due to a number of public holidays across our states and territories. For more information on our office closures, please visit our website*
Public holidays in Australia

All the best guys....Hope we hear a lot of good news from everyone next week.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes Suku, I seen this message @ fb. I called them 3 days back and asked me to wait for 28 days.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Thanks Jelli-kallu. Will the CO respond to the mail first or will he/she just go with the Request complete and proceed?


The trend, as per many folks here has been that you click the button and send the email with the attachments. 

To your other question, it looks like the CO takes up the case after the stipulated 28 days. Atleast this has been the trend lately. But you never can tell. With luck, you can get a grant sooner.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Notice on the Australian Immigration Face Book Page....I hope it does not affect VISA grants during this period.....
> *Please note, some of our offices will be closed next week and over the next month due to a number of public holidays across our states and territories. For more information on our office closures, please visit our website*
> Public holidays in Australia
> 
> All the best guys....Hope we hear a lot of good news from everyone next week.


Awwwwwww.....I hope us July applicants get our grants soon!!!!!! Ohhhhh I'm nervous about the strikes and holidays etc....


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Notice on the Australian Immigration Face Book Page....I hope it does not affect VISA grants during this period.....
> *Please note, some of our offices will be closed next week and over the next month due to a number of public holidays across our states and territories. For more information on our office closures, please visit our website*
> Public holidays in Australia
> 
> All the best guys....Hope we hear a lot of good news from everyone next week.


Confused as to why they said they may be closed next month due to holidays.....hmmmm.....they only have Labor Day as their holiday in October. That's only one day off and not the whole month....maybe something else is going on?? Strike? I don't know..,..I'm so nervous now. Trying to stay positive and hopeful for a visa grant soon!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

If anyone of you happen to call CO, then can you please ask them if they are closed or working in October due to strike and holidays?? Please ask for details regarding this! I would love to know. Thank you!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Confused as to why they said they may be closed next month due to holidays.....hmmmm.....they only have Labor Day as their holiday in October. That's only one day off and not the whole month....maybe something else is going on?? Strike? I don't know..,..I'm so nervous now. Trying to stay positive and hopeful for a visa grant soon!!


Calm down.  

Some offices will be closed next week and over the next month for public holidays. 

There are different public holidays in different States and they don't want to list them all. The link shows you that although they are in different dates, there is only 1 public holiday per State over the next month. So although different offices will close at different times over the next month, it will only be for 1 day for each office.

The strike affects airports only, not Immigration processing staff.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Confusion, as I have an agent for my case. CO asked for Polio certificate on 21-Sep and as per my agent he provided the Polio on 23-Sep, but still immi portal showing last updated as 21-Sep. What does it mean agent didnt upload on portal? the date should change? Does it really necessary to upload the requested docs on portal?

Regards,


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Confusion, as I have an agent for my case. CO asked for Polio certificate on 21-Sep and as per my agent he provided the Polio on 23-Sep, but still immi portal showing last updated as 21-Sep. What does it mean agent didnt upload on portal? the date should change? Does it really necessary to upload the requested docs on portal?
> 
> Regards,


Hi Joey,
Are you not able to see the list of documents to verify of your agent has uploaded the document. I think uploading does not change the status because my agent uploaded documents on different dates but the date always showed as July 23. Also did your agent click the Request complete button? Which is your team? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Confusion, as I have an agent for my case. CO asked for Polio certificate on 21-Sep and as per my agent he provided the Polio on 23-Sep, but still immi portal showing last updated as 21-Sep. What does it mean agent didnt upload on portal? the date should change? Does it really necessary to upload the requested docs on portal?
> 
> Regards,


The date does not change when you upload documents. So the next change would happen, the day you click on "Request complete" button. It will change to "Assessment in progress". 

By the way, I'm assuming you do not have the user-id/password, to login yourself? You should get it from your agent. Then you'd see that the list of documents have an upload date. Hope this helps.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> The date does not change when you upload documents. So the next change would happen, the day you click on "Request complete" button. It will change to "Assessment in progress".
> 
> By the way, I'm assuming you do not have the user-id/password, to login yourself? You should get it from your agent. Then you'd see that the list of documents have an upload date. Hope this helps.


Well, I have imported my application and I doesnt have access to view correspondence. So I dont know that he uploaded on portal or just respond to the email. Is it necessary to upload the docs on portal or reply to email with doc will do it? I dont have any idea about that. My team is Adelaide.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Just an update. Today, I have been contacted by the Brisbane team and asked for additional documents. Form 1221, CV, medical and PCC for me and just Medical & PCC for my wife. I'd already submitted the Form 80 for both of us. 

I hope they are satisfied with my evidence for employment as i was worried about the R&R letter. 
Now, I am planning to provide form 1221 and CV asap and inform my CO about my wife's pregnancy and will proceed with the application after delivery of baby expected in Jan 2016. 

Lets hope for the best. Also, wish all the best who are awaiting CO allocation.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Plz share experience


I have called them to check if they received the requested documents.

I have a CO assigned and have been requested for Form 80 for both myself and spouse. 

The person who answered my call has taken my TRN and verified my personal details. Checked her records and have confirmed that they have received the documents and i have to wait for 28 days for the CO to come back to my file.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> I have called them to check if they received the requested documents.
> 
> I have a CO assigned and have been requested for Form 80 for both myself and spouse.
> 
> The person who answered my call has taken my TRN and verified my personal details. Checked her records and have confirmed that they have received the documents and i have to wait for 28 days for the CO to come back to my file.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Atleast we are getting a consistent reply, to wait for 28 days for the CO to get back to a case. Hoping this isn't another one of those standard statements


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Did any of you have nick names or alias names?? If yes, any issues from CO with this??

I have alias name and I hope that this doesn't turn into a problem because I never had an official name change document to support my alias name.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Did any of you have nick names or alias names?? If yes, any issues from CO with this??
> 
> I have alias name and I hope that this doesn't turn into a problem because I never had an official name change document to support my alias name.


If all your documents hold the same name, then there should not be any issues, however if you have different names on the documents, would suggest you to upload a self declared affidavit, stating that all these names belong to you.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Mate,

Are you claiming points for work ex?



cooldude555 said:


> I have called them to check if they received the requested documents.
> 
> I have a CO assigned and have been requested for Form 80 for both myself and spouse.
> 
> The person who answered my call has taken my TRN and verified my personal details. Checked her records and have confirmed that they have received the documents and i have to wait for 28 days for the CO to come back to my file.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Atleast we are getting a consistent reply, to wait for 28 days for the CO to get back to a case. Hoping this isn't another one of those standard statements


Looking at the excel sheet, many people had gotten their grants within few days after CO requests. Why is this delay now ?  what after 28 days they need more information? This waiting is really killing!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you have nick names or alias names?? If yes, any issues from CO with this??
> ...


My documents consisted of my birth name and one alias name. Since I already uploaded my documents and had clicked the Complete button, I think I will wait to see if they request the affidavit.....hoping to just get a visa grant soon....wishing me luck!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you have nick names or alias names?? If yes, any issues from CO with this??
> ...


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> jelli-kallu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your experience. Atleast we are getting a consistent reply, to wait for 28 days for the CO to get back to a case. Hoping this isn't another one of those standard statements
> ...


It feels like they are busier these past couple of weeks hence the 28 day wait. Something changed....maybe strict or something effected all of this. Wishing us all good luck!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Hope before all these holidays they will make our 2015 joyful


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Mate,
> 
> Are you claiming points for work ex?


Yes, am claiming points for work experience.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Looking at the excel sheet, many people had gotten their grants within few days after CO requests. Why is this delay now ?  what after 28 days they need more information? This waiting is really killing!


In most of the cases, CO's would request all the documents at one go unless the documents you provide (post request) do not suffice their requirement.

So the probability of requesting more documentation after the 28 days period is minimal.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> In most of the cases, CO's would request all the documents at one go unless the documents you provide (post request) do not suffice their requirement.
> 
> So the probability of requesting more documentation after the 28 days period is minimal.


Hmm.. that actually makes a point... see the total time period to pass judgement on one application is 3 months... and CO is generally asking for more documents after 2 months..
so 28 days later it is like 3 months complete.. hence.. they give verdict...

But in my case, they asked for my mother english proof or the payment link...
I asked them about the payment link... now after 28 days... they will give me link.. i will pay... and then again i have to wait for 28 days for them to notice...
#LifeIsUnfair


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Mate,

I submitted requested doc on 23rd Sep since then no update.

When should I contact CO?



cooldude555 said:


> In most of the cases, CO's would request all the documents at one go unless the documents you provide (post request) do not suffice their requirement.
> 
> So the probability of requesting more documentation after the 28 days period is minimal.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Mate,
> 
> I submitted requested doc on 23rd Sep since then no update.
> 
> When should I contact CO?


I would suggest you to wait for atleast 2 weeks before calling the department.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

My application status is "Application Received" since August 10th when I had submitted. 

Waiting for CO allocation and hopefully direct grant in 189 Software Engineer category.

Docs uploaded.....
1. Coloured passport scan of self, wife and son
2. Coloured marriage certificate scan
3. Coloured birth certificate scan for son
4. IELTS scores of self (7.5) and spouse (6.5)
5. Two Form 80s for self and spouse with full travel history of last 18 years.
6. Last 12 years IT Returns with Form 16A of last 3 employers for self
7. Positive ACS assessment letter
8. Bank account statement for last 10 years for salary credit.
9. Colour scans of appointment and releving letters for last 3 companies.
10. Colour scan of notary attested 3 reference letters ( including immediate manager ) for last 3 companies for 12 years not on company letter head.
11. Current deputation/appointment letters for self and spouse employers in Melbourne Australia ( we are on 457 in Melbourne )
12. PCC for self and wife from Indian Consulate in Melbourne.
13. Medicals finalised for spouse and self.
14. 10th standard certificate for self and spouse colour scan
15. Bachelor of Engineering degree and Master of science degree colour scan for self.
16. Copy of 457 VISA grant.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Ashish,

Did you complete your engineering and master degree in IT?





asheeshjoshi said:


> My application status is "Application Received" since August 10th when I had submitted.
> 
> Waiting for CO allocation and hopefully direct grant in 189 Software Engineer category.
> 
> ...


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I completed My BE and MS in Computer Science.






ambition_vik said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Did you complete your engineering and master degree in IT?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Best wishes for new week....all I want to see is series of grants messages.. Cheers


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Best wishes for new week....all I want to see is series of grants messages.. Cheers


Hope for the same buddy!!! All the best for all those waiting for some good new during next week.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Looking at the excel sheet, many people had gotten their grants within few days after CO requests. Why is this delay now ?  what after 28 days they need more information? This waiting is really killing!


Hang in there mate, I can totally correlate to you...

The delay has actually got me to think why am I going for the PR, leaving a settled life back home...

Hopefully it will be worth the pain...


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

*No grants today??*

Hi all,

It seems no grants today and last Friday. This waiting is depressing. I don't know why suddenly why all grants dried up. 

I am July 20th Applicant (outland). Got my CO assigned on 10th Sept. Submitted form 80 and 1221 on Sep 14th. 
No update so far. I was expecting to receive grant last week. But it seems I am in for a long wait.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It seems no grants today and last Friday. This waiting is depressing. I don't know why suddenly why all grants dried up.
> 
> ...


No mate, August 19 requested few docs, submitted a few days later, still waiting for more than a month, see signature


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I filtered the .xls sheet for VISA grants based on DIRECT GRANT and the average time is 64 days for 600+ direct grants that are captured in the sheet.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> No mate, August 19 requested few docs, submitted a few days later, still waiting for more than a month, see signature


Hi,
Since you have crossed the 28-day waiting period, did you try contacting your CO?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the best to everyone waiting for some news on your VISA's.
I hope this week brings some good news to everyone.......
this wait makes us so anxious...but it also teaches us the virtue of patience.....this will come useful when we all are in Aus.

All the best.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Is there any one from early July that has not even contacted by CO...I am the one applied as accountant..not heard anything... Application status is received and no further information...oooopps


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Is there any one from early July that has not even contacted by CO...I am the one applied as accountant..not heard anything... Application status is received and no further information...oooopps






Do you know if Vendor Certification grants me more 10 points even I have been assessed as meeting requirements in ACS education?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Is there any one from early July that has not even contacted by CO...I am the one applied as accountant..not heard anything... Application status is received and no further information...oooopps


I am here with you, 14th July. No sign of CO


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

I called them they said they have picked up the application till 2nd July now...what the heck how come August guys getting grants...then they say..every case is different ..some time i doubt that's a recorded message or some genuine person on other side... Azim did you try calling them?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

fed up of logging in immi and sad each time


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> I called them they said they have picked up the application till 2nd July now...what the heck how come August guys getting grants...then they say..every case is different ..some time i doubt that's a recorded message or some genuine person on other side... Azim did you try calling them?


mine is 3rd july case.. when did you call...

How come they have allocated CO to me.. if they have not started my case till now...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> fed up of logging in immi and sad each time


Same here. Every hour, 30 mins past the hour, I feel exactly the way you do!!


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

You may not always be contacted by CO. They contact you only if they need something from you or wish to update the status.

In many cases as we call Direct Grants, we have seen no CO contact at all. 

Hence if your application status has not changed, it does not necessarily mean it's not being looked at.



Aus_PK said:


> Is there any one from early July that has not even contacted by CO...I am the one applied as accountant..not heard anything... Application status is received and no further information...oooopps


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,
I have submitted my EOI (70 points) under Software Engineer code.
1) What are my chances of getting invite in Oct 9th round?
2) I will be receiving an email stating I have been invited for 189?
3) After the invite , what are the next steps, from the forum I see that we need to file for visa...by uploading supporting documents.
Some have uploaded without PCC and MC and were asked at later stage.
So can we do these prior and keep in handy. If yes how to do? Please guide as I have no info on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

In morning I called them.around 5 IST..they dnt even bother to ask for the details... Simple answer wait


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> In morning I called them.around 5 IST..they dnt even bother to ask for the details... Simple answer wait


Hu AUS_PK,

I have called them once only, as per as DIBP's official announcement, all applicants until 2nd July must be under processing now and it's true.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications.

But, there is no clue about AUGUST applicants(They are lucky enough), I would love to wait another 10days, I will track the official declaration of "Allocation Dates" to be updated.

Nothing to say, September might not the lucky month for us (AUS_PK, me, Civil, and many other)


I hope, OCTOBER will bring some good news for us.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Aus_PK said:
> 
> 
> > In morning I called them.around 5 IST..they dnt even bother to ask for the details... Simple answer wait
> ...


Thanks for sharing link! We are so close to getting a grant....hope it happens this week!! I'm shopping for shoes (because shoes are expensive in Oz) and packing luggage.....ready to move to Oz!! Come on visa grant....we need you!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking at the progress in visa tracker I strongly feel the current strike(till Sep 30) IS impacting the visa processing as well. 
Now that the long weekend is also approaching, I will not expect any positive signs until Oct 6.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hu AUS_PK,
> 
> I have called them once only, as per as DIBP's official announcement, all applicants until 2nd July must be under processing now and it's true.
> 
> ...


then how come i got CO allocated ???? my application was lodged on 4th July. ??


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is the list of holidays for AUS.
2015 South Australia Public Holidays

October 5 - Labour day is holiday for Adelaide and Brisbane. Oct 2 is AFL Final holiday in VIC for sure, not sure about other states.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Sree you never know what can happen tomorrow...we are in highly unpredictable game.. Mean while let's keep the thread alive...at least by sharing we can feel good...the grant is very near...cheers


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Looking at the progress in visa tracker I strongly feel the current strike(till Sep 30) IS impacting the visa processing as well.
> Now that the long weekend is also approaching, I will not expect any positive signs until Oct 6.


I agree....something is going on....hmmmm


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> then how come i got CO allocated ???? my application was lodged on 4th July. ??


As I told, you are one of the lucky person.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Sree you never know what can happen tomorrow...we are in highly unpredictable game.. Mean while let's keep the thread alive...at least by sharing we can feel good...the grant is very near...cheers


Aus_PK
I was not trying to bring down the spirit. I know how many times I would check immiaccount. Now with an expectation set for myself I am able to come to terms with it and bring down the check count to once per day 
I was hoping that all of them who are in similar wait situation can relax a bit without worries and just hope for October to be our lucky month


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> As I told, you are one of the lucky person.


what is thr to be in lucky... when you donot get any revert even after so many days of submitting request...


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Aus_PK
> I was not trying to bring down the spirit. I know how many times I would check immiaccount. Now with an expectation set for myself I am able to come to terms with it and bring down the check count to once per day
> I was hoping that all of them who are in similar wait situation can relax a bit without worries and just hope for October to be our lucky month


In 189 thread, someone even mentioned that he called up immigration office and they asked him to wait till October. So if they are also stressing on October, then why not wait for another 1-2 weeks and see..


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Aus_PK said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sree you never know what can happen tomorrow...we are in highly unpredictable game.. Mean while let's keep the thread alive...at least by sharing we can feel good...the grant is very near...cheers
> ...


No worries mate! I am feeling anxious too! It's the wondering and the long wait that is so difficult. But we have each other to vent too  wishing good luck to us all!!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey sreindia...I was just trying to keep everyone as excited as they were...not to worry grant is tomorrow morning...


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hey sreindia...I was just trying to keep everyone as excited as they were...not to worry grant is tomorrow morning...


 what would we do without this forum?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So, after submitting requested polio certificate my status changed to assessment in progress, finger crossed.

Ya Allah Reham.


Regards,


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Try that's the only place where we see grant hope or progress... That's the life line brother..


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> So, after submitting requested polio certificate my status changed to assessment in progress, finger crossed.
> 
> Ya Allah Reham.
> 
> ...


Hi Joey, does it automatically change once request complete is clicked? All the best!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi Joey, does it automatically change once request complete is clicked? All the best!


Yes, it is but after sometime.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

All, I submitted form 80 and FBI Fingerprints submission evidence and also spoke to CO last week, but till date no response fron them and my 28 days are ending on 2nd Oct. Pls advise what should I do next?

1. Call them again OR
2. Click the complete button in immi account OR
3. Wait for their reply


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

c4sb said:


> All, I submitted form 80 and FBI Fingerprints submission evidence and also spoke to CO last week, but till date no response fron them and my 28 days are ending on 2nd Oct. Pls advise what should I do next?
> 
> 1. Call them again OR
> 2. Click the complete button in immi account OR
> 3. Wait for their reply


Why haven't you clicked on request complete? Go on, do it right away. 

And give them a call on the coming Monday..


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

c4sb said:


> All, I submitted form 80 and FBI Fingerprints submission evidence and also spoke to CO last week, but till date no response fron them and my 28 days are ending on 2nd Oct. Pls advise what should I do next?
> 
> 1. Call them again OR
> 2. Click the complete button in immi account OR
> 3. Wait for their reply


Click the complete button as soon as possible! Then wait a couple of weeks because it sounds like they have a strike and holiday time off currently .


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> c4sb said:
> 
> 
> > All, I submitted form 80 and FBI Fingerprints submission evidence and also spoke to CO last week, but till date no response fron them and my 28 days are ending on 2nd Oct. Pls advise what should I do next?
> ...


Is your 28 days counting from when CO contacted you or counting from your visa large date?? 28 day is relevant to when CO contacted you.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

c4sb said:


> All, I submitted form 80 and FBI Fingerprints submission evidence and also spoke to CO last week, but till date no response fron them and my 28 days are ending on 2nd Oct. Pls advise what should I do next?
> 
> 1. Call them again OR
> 2. Click the complete button in immi account OR
> 3. Wait for their reply


 Have your submitted your PCC or was PCC ever requested by CO ? Note: PCC is different than FBI Fingerprint .


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

After a dull day yesterday its again showering grants on August applications today.
2 people got grants and one got contacted by CO as per the threads.

I hope they start working simultaneously on July applicants also who are awaiting any feedback.

Praying for you....all the best guys......we are all in together.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> After a dull day yesterday its again showering grants on August applications today.
> 2 people got grants and one got contacted by CO as per the threads.
> 
> I hope they start working simultaneously on July applicants also who are awaiting any feedback.
> ...


Not to forget the May & June Applicants Suku. Good luck everyone 

Regards

A


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Not to forget the May & June Applicants Suku. Good luck everyone
> 
> Regards
> 
> A


Hi Andy,

Could you please share your history, you are JUNE applicant !!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Could you please share your history, you are JUNE applicant !!


Its on my signature Azim. Although, am a 190 applicant, there are many parallels between 189 and 190 as we come under the same category

Regards

A


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> After a dull day yesterday its again showering grants on August applications today.
> 2 people got grants and one got contacted by CO as per the threads.
> 
> I hope they start working simultaneously on July applicants also who are awaiting any feedback.
> ...


Thanks! We need all the prayers we can get!


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.


Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


Congratulation........
Its your time to fly lane:


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


Wow! Congrats! Happy to hear they are not entirely on strike. Have fun celebrating the amazing news!
Did you have your PCC uploaded? Just curious.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Asheesh,
Did you claim any points for experience. would be good to share your timeline and occupation codes and your points segregation.



asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

another august got... and we july people are waiting


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes that is strange....




nitinmoudgil said:


> another august got... and we july people are waiting


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Yes that is strange....


Yes it is.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear Suku,

Does it indicate that our application has gone for external checks or any other check?
Should July applicants worry?

I am really confused ....... 



suku1809 said:


> Yes that is strange....


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats Asheesh....Best of luck for new journey




asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Have your submitted your PCC or was PCC ever requested by CO ? Note: PCC is different than FBI Fingerprint .


Wanderlustozzie, my 28 days started from the day CO contacted me. I have already submitted my Indian PCC and US PCC, but CO asked me for FBI clearance also, for which I have just submitted evidence that I have sent my fingerprints to FBI processing. So even with this status i can
Click on complete button?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> Dear Suku,
> 
> Does it indicate that our application has gone for external checks or any other check?
> Should July applicants worry?
> ...


all of the application cnt go for external reference check... on the other hand.. flow of direct grant has increased... they cant be so biased..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

If you call them they will say they have picked up the application s till 2nd July however when you see the results its totally opposite.. How can June guys are still.waiting if applications are picked up till 2nd July...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Wanderlustozzie, my 28 days started from the day CO contacted me. I have already submitted my Indian PCC and US PCC, but CO asked me for FBI clearance also, for which I have just submitted evidence that I have sent my fingerprints to FBI processing. So even with this status i can
> Click on complete button?


If you have submitted all the documents that your CO has requested, click on the ''Request Complete'' button straight away. Clicking this button would trigger an e-mail notification that a particular applicant has submitted his/her documents and that the file is ready to be assessed.

If you still have to submit any further documents, upload them as soon as you can and then click the button.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> DIRECT GRANT received. No CO contact.  Very happy today.
> 
> 
> Application was submitted on August10th for spouse, son and myself. 189 Software Engineer.


Congratulations Asheesh


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Have your submitted your PCC or was PCC ever requested by CO ? Note: PCC is different than FBI Fingerprint .
> ...


Ohhhh sounds like you don't have all the documents ready in order to click the Complete button. Your FBI report should arrive soon though....for me FBI was much faster than PCC.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Have your submitted your PCC or was PCC ever requested by CO ? Note: PCC is different than FBI Fingerprint .
> ...


Curious....did CO contact you just once or twice? I had two different CO requesting different documents.....so I was just curious if you were in similar situation.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Curious....did CO contact you just once or twice? I had two different CO requesting different documents.....so I was just curious if you were in similar situation.


Different CO contacted me twice related to same document. As per FBI current timelines it would take around 11-13 weeks to process. So not sure how long they can wait for this doc.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Curious....did CO contact you just once or twice? I had two different CO requesting different documents.....so I was just curious if you were in similar situation.
> ...


Oh wow, 11 weeks.... that is a long time! I think The FBI report is a requirement so maybe you can call FBI office to get it expedited unless you have the luxury of 11 weeks....not sure when u plan to move to Oz. When I did my FBI fingerprints, I did it in the USA and electronically (not ink) so it was faster and electronic is more accurate and took only 1 week. I don't think you are ready to click the Complete button since you are waiting for the FBI report. In the mean time, you can upload your FBI receipt plus a note specifying the estimated completion date so they know when to expect it! Good luck mate!


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi.
I am a new member to this forum and have certain queries regarding the process.

I am thinking to make my wife as a co applicant and get points for that. There are few queries on that:-
1. She has done B Ed. Will she be required to show her IELTS Academic Exams Score for skill assessment even if she is going as a co applicant ?
2. If suppose I land to Australia without taking her as a co applicant, will she be able to do a job there without getting assessed by the authority ?
3. What is the minimum score required in IELTS to get a job in Australia for a job?

Regards
Sushil Thukral


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Early July applicants!!!

Any updates? Any CO contact?

There is no update or CO contact or even confirmation of CO assignment at my end..


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all
My agent sent a mail to CO asking for clarification on the documents requested. It is mentioned in the mail that they will respond to any queries within 7 working days. Should we wait till that or can call them up to clarify directly? Has anybody faced a similar situation before? Please provide your inputs.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

civil said:


> Early July applicants!!!
> 
> Any updates? Any CO contact?
> 
> There is no update or CO contact or even confirmation of CO assignment at my end..


Waiting!!!Waiting!!!!Again Waiting

It is now 3 weeks since CO contacted and documents uploaded. No news yet.

Applied on 20th July and CO assigned on 10th Sept

I don't know why there are no more grants...
Now getting worried


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Bharath,
Even I sent reply to CO on 17th September and no reply till now. In auto reply mail they mentioned 7 days... Now it's 2 weeks, no reply


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Almost same in my case... 2 weeks completed... No response yet!!


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Almost same in my case... 2 weeks completed... No response yet!!


I see. Did you try calling them up?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Sush1 said:


> Hi.
> I am a new member to this forum and have certain queries regarding the process.
> 
> I am thinking to make my wife as a co applicant and get points for that. There are few queries on that:-
> ...


1. YES (If you are claiming points for her.)
2. YES (I guess you mean if you don't claim points for her, and you take her just as a secondary applicant.) Getting a job and getting assessed by an authority are not necessarily related.
3. 6.0... preferably 7.0 (Not official, but advisable.)


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

I called them yesterday...and they told me CO has been allocated however did not share any further information... But CO has not contacted nor there is any status change...early July applicants..we are not hearing any positives..not sure why they are sitting on applications


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, I called them once i.e., on last Wednesday.., they asked me to wait for 28 days from CO allocation... today is my 15th day and 13 more days to wait for some output 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sure... But you referring where there is any information requested..however I am asked to provide any info... Just waiting for CI happy mood..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry for the typo...I am not asked for any further information. My application is status is same from day one


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Sorry for the typo...I am not asked for any further information. My application is status is same from day one


Sounds like you may get a direct grant!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm still waiting too


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey mate,
Looks like you are in for a Direct grant. maybe CO's are waiting for some time line or date after which they will start clearing the backlogs (May/Jun/Jul) applicants.
you may be the first one to get a direct grant then.

All the best.



Aus_PK said:


> I called them yesterday...and they told me CO has been allocated however did not share any further information... But CO has not contacted nor there is any status change...early July applicants..we are not hearing any positives..not sure why they are sitting on applications


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Uploaded another set of documents to support onshore employment through the agent and now the status is back to "Assessment in progress". Sure CO will revert with further action related to Japan PCC for which we have only uploaded the scan of the cover as it is stats that the cover is to be opened only by concerned authority. Fingers crossed. 

*Details & Timeline:*
189 (With 70 points) | 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) | ACS Grant (BE, CS): 27-Jan-2015 | IELTS (28-Feb-2015): Points claimed = 10 | EOI submitted: 19-Mary-2015 | Invite Grant: 06-Jul-2015 | 189 visa lodged: 08-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 20-Aug-2015 | Information requested: 04-Sep-2015 | Response Provided: 09-Sep-2015 | Additional documents uploaded: 30-Sep-15 |


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Authority contacted my previous employer in Pakistan. Does it mean that my application is under external security check?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Any notification on Request Complete?*



cooldude555 said:


> If you have submitted all the documents that your CO has requested, click on the ''Request Complete'' button straight away. Clicking this button would trigger an e-mail notification that a particular applicant has submitted his/her documents and that the file is ready to be assessed.
> 
> If you still have to submit any further documents, upload them as soon as you can and then click the button.



Hi,

Did you get any notification in your mailbox on Request Complete? I just saw my application status changed, but no notification to me (like it was for ACS additional documents update)

Thanks


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get any notification in your mailbox on Request Complete? I just saw my application status changed, but no notification to me (like it was for ACS additional documents update)
> 
> Thanks


No, you will not receive any e-mail after clicking the ''Request Complete'' button.
However, your application status would change to ''Assessment in Progress''


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Authority contacted my previous employer in Pakistan. Does it mean that my application is under external security check?


What did they ask


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

civil said:


> What did they ask


No idea, I have just got message that they contacted and response was positive.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

joey1 said:


> No idea, I have just got message that they contacted and response was positive.


God bless them. My current employer has the most rigid hr policies ever & i don't know how they are gonna respond if they are contacted.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks buddies....wish it could be direct grant but some additional information has been requested today...I think now application s are moving as lot of people have some inputs...will keep you posted


----------



## vidyasagar (Sep 29, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> No, you will not receive any e-mail after clicking the ''Request Complete'' button.
> However, your application status would change to ''Assessment in Progress''


What is this Request Complete button?
I was asked to go for additional med tests and I have done that.
The eMedical page is also showing Test Completed. Still waiting (


----------



## vidyasagar (Sep 29, 2014)

*What is this Request Complete button?*



cooldude555 said:


> No, you will not receive any e-mail after clicking the ''Request Complete'' button.
> However, your application status would change to ''Assessment in Progress''


What is this Request Complete button?
I was asked to go for additional med tests and I have done that.
The eMedical page is also showing Test Completed. Still waiting (


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

vidyasagar said:


> What is this Request Complete button?
> I was asked to go for additional med tests and I have done that.
> The eMedical page is also showing Test Completed. Still waiting (


The ''request complete'' button is something that has been recently introduced which when clicked triggers an e-mail notification or a pop up to the CO indicating that the applicant has provided the requested documents. This would appear just above the primary applicant details once you log into your IMMI account.

This button would only appear in cases where the CO has requested additional documents from the applicant. Once the requested documents are submitted, we have to click this button without which there might be delays in processing.


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

yes i too think so, we are also still waiting...


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Friends, 

Trust you all are doing well. I have been reading most of the posts but it looks like July early week people have been left out. My Visa lodging date has completed 78 days today. Feeling scared and worried about my application. Does it mean by next week we will surely hear from them?


ANZSCO Code: 26311
ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014
PTE: 79 67 84 71
EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points)
Visa Lodged: 15th July15
PCC India: 13th July15
Medicals: 01st Aug15
Applied through MARA Agent


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Thanks buddies....wish it could be direct grant but some additional information has been requested today...I think now application s are moving as lot of people have some inputs...will keep you posted


CO contacted you today? Is this your first CO or second CO that has been assigned?


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Hi all
> My agent sent a mail to CO asking for clarification on the documents requested. It is mentioned in the mail that they will respond to any queries within 7 working days. Should we wait till that or can call them up to clarify directly? Has anybody faced a similar situation before? Please provide your inputs.


Bharath,
Please get your agent to upload the documents. Check the alternate options for documents which you do not have, such as reference letter.

My agent mentioned that he has responded back to the CO but never heard anything back. I think they look into the documents until "Request complete" is clicked, post which the status moves to "Assessment in progress".


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

All, my FBI clearance doc is the only doc pending for submission and only 1 day left for 28 days to complete, so if I click complete button now, will the CO re-assess and give us time extension to submit pending doc again?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
if you haven't got the FBI doc till now I would suggest don't press the request complete button.

You need to inform your CO that you have request FBI for the doc and are awaiting the document from them and it may take some time.
in the email attach some proof that you have requested for the document like receipts or any other thing that can be used as a proof of submission.
usually the COs will extend the deadline if sufficient proof is given
send that email asap.



c4sb said:


> All, my FBI clearance doc is the only doc pending for submission and only 1 day left for 28 days to complete, so if I click complete button now, will the CO re-assess and give us time extension to submit pending doc again?


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes I have already send the evidenc, uploaded same in immi account and also called them twice just as a reminder for time extension. Keeping my fingers crossed.... hopefully they'll give me more time to submit FBI clearance results.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> CO contacted you today? Is this your first CO or second CO that has been assigned?



apparently that's my first CO....and they are asking for the partners work history for which I never claimed any point...not sure why they asked for information...I have submitted the information and now status changed to "under assessment"....so all July waiting candidates you all have CO's for sure...if they are not contacting you that means either it's been lined up for review or you are in for some checks....but dnt be surprise if they ask you something in 80+days (like in my case)...so more time no action does not guarantee "Direct Grant"...For sure July applications are moving now..awaited candidate my try to call..would be worth a shot..

BTW: "Under Assessment"...what does that signify and though nt sure how long it would take to get it finalized...but tentative time? any one?


----------



## jumani (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I called the department and enquire about my application. They have said that the case officer has left a note under your application that she will look in to my case on/after 13th Oct and she also mentioned that they are under staff about the government issues, so it is obvious that the strike is causing a bit of the delay in the processing times.

Visa lodge date : 7 july
C0 contacted on : 1 sept, requesting for form 80.

Hope it helps.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> apparently that's my first CO....and they are asking for the partners work history for which I never claimed any point...not sure why they asked for information...I have submitted the information and now status changed to "under assessment"....so all July waiting candidates you all have CO's for sure...if they are not contacting you that means either it's been lined up for review or you are in for some checks....but dnt be surprise if they ask you something in 80+days (like in my case)...so more time no action does not guarantee "Direct Grant"...For sure July applications are moving now..awaited candidate my try to call..would be worth a shot..
> 
> BTW: "Under Assessment"...what does that signify and though nt sure how long it would take to get it finalized...but tentative time? any one?


Hello,

Just a question out of the box....
It is my case: 
Is it worth to reapply in ACS for review to add more work experience projects PDF, in order to get more time of experience?


Quoted from Skills Assessment Guidelines:
"REVIEW APPLICATION
A Review application is in place to formally attention any disputed outcomes you may have with your skills assessment result. You may wish to change your nominated occupation (ANZSCO) or include additional work experience or qualifications to update your results.
The review process for a disputed application involves the re-assessment of all your documentation by a Senior Skills Assessor with particular focus on the comments and reasons you provide regarding the dispute.
A Review application can only be submitted within 60 days after you have received your skills assessment result letter. After the 60 day period expires, a new application is required.
Reasons for a Review Application:
 You wish to be assessed under a different ANZSCO Code
 You wish to submit additional documentation not included in your original application to have
your results updated – example: extra work experience or qualifications
 You wish to contest the result of your ACS skills assessment.
Important Note: Complaint emails sent to ACS personnel outside of the Skills Assessment department will not be accepted. Applicants will be advised to submit a review to attention all disputed result outcomes and contentions.
Review Details:
 A review fee is payable for all review assessments
 Please upload additional documentation to support your review application
 A review cannot be completed if the result letter has already been used for Migration purposes
To submit a Review application, please go to the Online Application Form and use the Linking to an Earlier Application option.
Please Note: After the 60 days have elapsed, a review is no longer possible and a new application is required.
Back to Contents
￼￼￼￼￼￼Australian Computer Society | Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants | V4 | 2015 Page 16
APPEAL APPLICATION
An Appeal application is if you disagree with the result of your assessment outcome and you believe an error has been made in your skills assessment.
The difference between an Appeal and a Review is with an appeal you cannot submit additional documentation and the appeal fee will be refunded if your appeal is successful.
To submit an Appeal, please go to the Online Application Form and use the Linking to an Earlier Application option.
Please Note: After the 60 days have elapsed, an appeal is no longer possible and a new application is required. Please include detailed reasons why you believe the original outcome is incorrect. Only one appeal can
be made per case and the appeal outcome is final."


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a question out of the box....
> It is my case:
> ...


Hi,

Sorry to say but you are in wrong thread..however let me try to answer.

This will be a strategic game you need to check the "your occupation quota" and then do the trending that how much points you need to have for an early invitation...if you think more points needed then go for it..but do consider that re appeal and review do not bring positive results and of course the time and effort it may required... Best of luck


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

jumani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I called the department and enquire about my application. They have said that the case officer has left a note under your application that she will look in to my case on/after 13th Oct and she also mentioned that they are under staff about the government issues, so it is obvious that the strike is causing a bit of the delay in the processing times.
> 
> ...




I can understand that they are under staff and finding hard to meet the 90 days general timeline.. if I were them I would have posted this on website first thing...just to set the expectation of people..it might also lead to call flow reduction...best of luck


----------



## jumani (Sep 17, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> I can understand that they are under staff and finding hard to meet the 90 days general timeline.. if I were them I would have posted this on website first thing...just to set the expectation of people..it might also lead to call flow reduction...best of luck


hahaha, true.

I also offered them to give me the visa and i will come and help you guys out and she replied to better go for tax department, they pay well.

lol


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

jumani said:


> hahaha, true.
> 
> I also offered them to give me the visa and i will come and help you guys out and she replied to better go for tax department, they pay well.
> 
> lol


lol... great sense of humor...


----------



## jumani (Sep 17, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> There is local holiday in OZ on 5th Oct. The long weekend and also the ongoing strike is impacting the Processing timelines. This will continue till end of next week. That's the info I heard through my consultant
> 
> Wish you all good luck
> 
> ...


The long weekend is only on the NSW state. Monday shall be as working day in South Australia.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Websites says Adelaide and Brisbane are closed


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

There is a Public Holiday (Labour Day) on 5 Oct. in Qld, NSW, SA, and the ACT, but not in WA, NT, Tas and Vic (although Vic has tomorrow off for Grand Final Day. There are several Public Holidays through the year in each State, one day doesn't make much difference.

The strike did not affect processing apart from tourist visas, as only Airport staff were involved, (as it's their allowances that are in dispute) and not staff at processing centres, and ceased on Sept. 30.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Isn't their strike over by now?? Also, isn't holiday just one day off of work? I hope they approve our visa next week!! I'm July 7th applicant with all of my documents uploaded and ready to go!! Crossing fingers and praying!

see above post  kaju/moderator


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Do any of you have two different CO? I do. Hoping I don't get a third CO asking for more documents....crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

FYI- I'm on day 85. Any minute now....trying to stay positive


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

can understand your situation..btw hows shopping? New shoes and all?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Thanks buddies....wish it could be direct grant but some additional information has been requested today...I think now application s are moving as lot of people have some inputs...will keep you posted


AUS_PK
Gud to see your case started moving now. A much awaited one!
Also, hope that we July applicants get positive updates in the days to come.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> can understand your situation..btw hows shopping? New shoes and all?


Shopping is great! New shoes wahoo! Working on getting new clothes now  I'm a minimalist and a backpacker living out of one suitcase so current clothes have holes and need to be replaced before I get to Oz....since I heard clothes in Oz is pricey. Preparing for this adventure is Very exciting for me !


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> FYI- I'm on day 85. Any minute now....trying to stay positive


Wanderlustozzie
I can see how eager you are for the golden email. If not today, next week for sure! All the best!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > FYI- I'm on day 85. Any minute now....trying to stay positive
> ...


Thanks Sreeindia! Yep, very eager! And excited! Trying not to lose my enthusiasm....golden ticket will come soon for all of us July peeps!!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Sree..yes long wait..let's when it get finalised now..the day it gets finalised I will open the new thread... Cheers and thanks for being there..all of you


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

HI Friends,
Nice to see positivity in the group. I feel the most happening thread in this forum is the July thread.
I do hope we all keep in touch once we land in AUS and not forget each other.:fingerscrossed:

Hey Sree :- Nice to see you here after a gap. We need you here don't run away. Just kidding .

@ Wanderlust : one advise if you have/use spectacles , keep an extra pair as they are very expensive there. Keep us posted on your move and your experiences there...

@Aus_PK : waiting eagerly for your grant so you can start the new thread. All the best bro. your application is moving now.

Every1 I hope gets a news in next week.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.. to keep moving this thread.. and keeping us all motivated...
I am also 4th July guy... and CO asked for form 80...
Agent telling me that you should not worry.. because asking no any information means they have accessed your information already.. and you are safe...

But i am all stressed up...  and you guys doing good job by showing next week.. next week in all the posts...


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Suku..no doubt this is most commented thread.. But then lot of credit goes to people like you who are still sticking around helping and keep posting..we are there by need and you are for cause...looking forward for building it further... Cheers


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> HI Friends,
> Nice to see positivity in the group. I feel the most happening thread in this forum is the July thread.
> I do hope we all keep in touch once we land in AUS and not forget each other.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


I am completely hopeless now, I have heard the average grant time for BANGLADESHI is 14-18 months.

This is insane.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Azim can't be true just refer the spreadsheet.. It's says something else...would suggest to try calling them up next week.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Who told you man....

as per the sheet the average time for Bangladeshi's is anything between 50 -70 days.

Max I can see one guy who got grant in 99 days.
Don't worry there are other July guys also waiting for updates. when their applications start to be processed yours will also be picked up.
Did you try calling them. I heard they have again started to check your status based on your application no.
So my bet is call them up on Tuesday. I think Monday is a off.

All the best.



azimcuetcse01 said:


> I am completely hopeless now, I have heard the average grant time for BANGLADESHI is 14-18 months.
> 
> This is insane.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Suku... 
Sure.., we will be in touch after landing in Aus


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,
SSrng, a member of the Aug applicants thread had called up DIBP yesterday. and this is what he has mentioned in his comment...
*"he mentioned they are processing pending June & July applicants with priority now."* So I guess starting next week they wll devote some time June and July applicants and clear the backlog. Next week should start with grants coming in for all the people waiting .

All the best mates.....


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> HI Friends,
> Nice to see positivity in the group. I feel the most happening thread in this forum is the July thread.
> I do hope we all keep in touch once we land in AUS and not forget each other.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


One of the reason for this thread being most happening is 2300 invitations at one go in the month of July as compared to June where total 1000 invitations, invited twice 500 at each time over 15 days period. This slows down the number of members subscribing in June month and affects the thread activity I suppose.


----------



## shamsh (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

Any one please guide me for 189 visa final docs list.

Query : After getting the invitation letter. Do we need to submit the financial docuemnts such as Salary Slips, Form 16, ITR as proof of employment.

Someone told me, we have to submit all the finacial documents for the last 5 years .

Is it correct ? please advice

Thanks
S


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Those who are reading this thread silently...request to take some pain in be part of the discussion...its time to give it back and sail in the boat...you intend to migrate to new country...first rule is being generous and give it back.....hope to see awaiting july new members to be here to share experience..specially for people like Azim and Civil..hope to see some support..Best Wishes


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

shamsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one please guide me for 189 visa final docs list.
> 
> ...


Not only 5 years but entire employment history...having said that there could be scenario where you dnt have Salary slips of all the employers but at least you would have form 16. ITR may or may not be applicable depending on salary bracket....wisely speaking include maximum you can related to above..Best Wishes


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Guys,
> SSrng, a member of the Aug applicants thread had called up DIBP yesterday. and this is what he has mentioned in his comment...
> *"he mentioned they are processing pending June & July applicants with priority now."* So I guess starting next week they wll devote some time June and July applicants and clear the backlog. Next week should start with grants coming in for all the people waiting .
> 
> All the best mates.....


Happy to hear that!! Thanks for sharing the update. Makes me feel hopeful again!! Crossing fingers!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I just got through the GSM Adelaide office. The guy on the phone said that it would take a minimum of 35 days, from the day the CO contact for the processing to complete. So need to wait till mid october!!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Those who are reading this thread silently...request to take some pain in be part of the discussion...its time to give it back and sail in the boat...you intend to migrate to new country...first rule is being generous and give it back.....hope to see awaiting july new members to be here to share experience..specially for people like Azim and Civil..hope to see some support..Best Wishes



Yes bro, I would definitely support as much as I can.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

What I meant was if people from your country can come forward and share their experience..just to give you an idea of grant time line....I know your supportive brother


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> What I meant was if people from your country can come forward and share their experience..just to give you an idea of grant time line....I know your supportive brother


:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hang in there guys.

First week of august applicants know exactly how you feel.

Somehow left behind by the system lol


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

Another week and no CO allocation I don't know what is the matter neither how do they pick up the files as I have lodged on July 07

Anyone with same situation guys ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

caselven said:


> Another week and no CO allocation I don't know what is the matter neither how do they pick up the files as I have lodged on July 07
> 
> Anyone with same situation guys ?


Actually many. 14/7/15 no any update.

However, did you call them recently?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> I just got through the GSM Adelaide office. The guy on the phone said that it would take a minimum of 35 days, from the day the CO contact for the processing to complete. So need to wait till mid october!!


Thank you for the update Jelli! We will just wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

caselven said:


> Another week and no CO allocation I don't know what is the matter neither how do they pick up the files as I have lodged on July 07
> 
> Anyone with same situation guys ?


Here


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

caselven said:


> Another week and no CO allocation I don't know what is the matter neither how do they pick up the files as I have lodged on July 07 Anyone with same situation guys ?


Same here, I think me and you will be sent to external security check as we are from high risk countries


----------



## caselven (Aug 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Actually many. 14/7/15 no any update.
> 
> However, did you call them recently?


yes I have called them on Monday they told me to wait until a CO is allocated as they have a lot of applications to study.

Don't know how it works as I have seen people from september got their grants or has been allocated.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi folks...day 95 and still waiting..its driving me crazy!
And a loong weekend to bear with now 

Visa filed on 1st July,CO contact on 27th august.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi folks...day 95 and still waiting..its driving me crazy!
> And a loong weekend to bear with now
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! That sucks! I feel your pain, I'm almost 90 days.....but this upcoming week looks very promising!! I think we will be up next, I hope!! Almost there.....Hang in there mate


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Excited for you guys next week.. as per Wander,.. this coming week will be positive so hang on all July applicants.. it will be very close..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Blitz! We hope so too...

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Thank you*



jelli-kallu said:


> I just got through the GSM Adelaide office. The guy on the phone said that it would take a minimum of 35 days, from the day the CO contact for the processing to complete. So need to wait till mid october!!


Hi ! I am new to this group. Applied 489 visa on 28th June, CO contacted on 20th Aug and replied to him with all required documents, PCC UK & India, Medicals and Form 80 on 8th Sept. 

No reply and response further. can any one help me. Want to know how much time it takes for Visa grant for 489 visa for Queensland.

N Karan


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

102 days.., 4-5 hrs of sleep, barely min concentration on other stuff


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Just a quick update

CO asked for additional documents on 26 Sep. Uploaded partial docs on 29 Sep and informed CO via email. Also, I have submitted Form 1022 and informed about my wife's pregnancy and will submit remaining documents after child's birth due in January 15. 

I didnt press request complete button as I havent provided PCC and Medical yet. Status is still shown "information requested" on immi account.

I will wait till 20 Oct and then call in case I dont hear from CO. As, my 28 days deadline will finish on 24 Oct. I want to make sure if all requirements are met at this stage. 

For all the applicants who are awaiting CO allocation. Patience is the key, If you will keep comparing your situation with others, it wont help as each case is different. I know its easier said than done but if you wont, you will only frustrate yourselves. Wish you all the best.


----------



## vidyasagar (Sep 29, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> The ''request complete'' button is something that has been recently introduced which when clicked triggers an e-mail notification or a pop up to the CO indicating that the applicant has provided the requested documents. This would appear just above the primary applicant details once you log into your IMMI account.
> 
> This button would only appear in cases where the CO has requested additional documents from the applicant. Once the requested documents are submitted, we have to click this button without which there might be delays in processing.


Thanks a lot for the response.
I checked my account and there appears no such button.
CO has requested me to go thru some additional med tests, which I did. but those results will directly go to immi I believe.
Also I checked in eMedical page and the additional tests show complete.

is there anything i need to be worried about or do something


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I got my EA assessment yesterday and now i am in phase of submitting EOI. 

I have 55 points as of now with 7 years of working experience. In Dec-2015 my experience will be 8 years and will meet the 60 points criteria. My question is that Can I submit EOI for both VISAS i.e. 189 and 190 in one application ? Please advice


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my EA assessment yesterday and now i am in phase of submitting EOI.
> 
> I have 55 points as of now with 7 years of working experience. In Dec-2015 my experience will be 8 years and will meet the 60 points criteria. My question is that Can I submit EOI for both VISAS i.e. 189 and 190 in one application ? Please advice


Yes you can submit EOI for both....But do not forget to withdraw another application after getting invitation of first one.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Arun,

Should i select both VISA options in the list of VISAS ?

And for 189 visa my 60 points will automatically be updated in the system in Dec-15 ?

Thanks 

Zeeshan


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I am completely hopeless now, I have heard the average grant time for BANGLADESHI is 14-18 months.
> 
> This is insane.


Hi Azim,

That's not true. Please refer to the spreadsheet.
I don't think nationality has anything to do with processing time.
You can find examples of longer processing times for all countries and shorter too.
The processing time may depend on multiple factors related to submitted documents only. Nothing to do with nationality.
Be positive. Call them check with them. If you have all documents in correct formats, in place, you can get it any day.

Cheers!
G.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Thanks Arun,
> 
> Should i select both VISA options in the list of VISAS ?
> 
> ...


For this Get register in Skill select to fill EOI... Follow the steps start with personal details and log in details then one EOI ID will assign to you.. Log in into that EOI account and fill Visa type.

Yes in December it will automatically update to 60 points.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

gkaushik said:


> Hi Azim,
> 
> That's not true. Please refer to the spreadsheet.
> I don't think nationality has anything to do with processing time.
> ...


Thanks for giving me inspiration.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So, we will not get any update tomorrow (5-Oct) as offices will remain close due to labor day.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

joey1 said:


> So, we will not get any update tomorrow (5-Oct) as offices will remain close due to labor day.


Yes, another day extra to wait 
With the October 9th invitation coming up, the pending applications are only going to grow. I wonder how DIBP will handle the situation..


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

We received an Invite on July 6th ans submitted the application in 22nd July.
We received a mail from CO on 17th September to complete PCC and health which we completed and uploaded on 29th September.
We are eagerly awaiting the Grant.
Any idea when we will get this in an approximate timeline.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> We received an Invite on July 6th ans submitted the application in 22nd July.
> We received a mail from CO on 17th September to complete PCC and health which we completed and uploaded on 22nd September.
> ...


Few of us are waiting like you Rennie. Myself, Jelli, Sree, wanderlust... Etc
Hang in there, matter of days or weeks perhaps...
Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

and myself 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Villa26 said:


> and myself
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Villa- What docs were requested on 15th Sept?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> Villa- What docs were requested on 15th Sept?


@nevertouchme

I've noticed that CO has asked CV and form 1221 from you. Same is the case with me. Your case is with Brisbane team? Who is your CO, mine is JUDITH FOSTER.

Goodluck with your case.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

SqOats said:


> @nevertouchme
> 
> I've noticed that CO has asked CV and form 1221 from you. Same is the case with me. Your case is with Brisbane team? Who is your CO, mine is JUDITH FOSTER.
> 
> Goodluck with your case.


Hello SqOats- Thank you for the note. Our consultant is helping us with our application and I have no knowledge about CO's/Team name and I did not bother to ask. 

I just found someone else also in the Aug thread who was also asked for Form 1221 and CV. His story is being a secondary applicant like me and was asked for 1221 and CV. 

Are you the primary or secondary applicant? Thank you and wish you loads of luck too. 

Cheers
Jai


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

SqOats said:


> @nevertouchme
> 
> I've noticed that CO has asked CV and form 1221 from you. Same is the case with me. Your case is with Brisbane team? Who is your CO, mine is JUDITH FOSTER.
> 
> Goodluck with your case.


Hi,

I got contacted by Adelaide team and they requested by CV and Form 1221 and Form 80. 
Surprisingly they only asked these forms for me and didn't asked for my wife. 

I am just worried that after all the wait they will come again and ask my wife's form 80 and 1221. 

Ajay


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got contacted by Adelaide team and they requested by CV and Form 1221 and Form 80.
> Surprisingly they only asked these forms for me and didn't asked for my wife.
> ...


Go ahead and upload for all applicants. Better to be safe than sorry, especially, in the current situation, when the wait time is way too long!!


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Go ahead and upload for all applicants. Better to be safe than sorry, especially, in the current situation, when the wait time is way too long!!


Hi Jelli Kallu

But my agent was telling that I can not upload for my wife unless they ask for it (that there is no option to upload it for my wife, unless asked)

Is it correct?

Ajay


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi Jelli Kallu
> 
> But my agent was telling that I can not upload for my wife unless they ask for it (that there is no option to upload it for my wife, unless asked)
> 
> ...


You can upload before they ask as well.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> Hello SqOats- Thank you for the note. Our consultant is helping us with our application and I have no knowledge about CO's/Team name and I did not bother to ask.
> 
> I just found someone else also in the Aug thread who was also asked for Form 1221 and CV. His story is being a secondary applicant like me and was asked for 1221 and CV.
> 
> ...


I see. Well, they asked only for me as i am a primary applicant. They didnt ask for my wife. I already submitted form 80 for both of us without being asked by the CO.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi Jelli Kallu
> 
> But my agent was telling that I can not upload for my wife unless they ask for it (that there is no option to upload it for my wife, unless asked)
> 
> ...


You can upload any kind of document even if it is not in a list of recommended documents. It just has to be done manually.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> jelli-kallu said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and upload for all applicants. Better to be safe than sorry, especially, in the current situation, when the wait time is way too long!!
> ...


You can upload any documents you want at any time! The more documents, the better. If you are ever unsure about something, just upload supporting documents.....it can't hurt and can help  best of luck mate!


----------



## sweetdaisy2009 (Oct 5, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> ACS letter is valid for 24 months from date of issue, so you're good unless CO comes back asking for a latest one, but I guess they won't.


Hi Dear
From where you got this list.
I submitted my docs on 11th Sept under 263111 for 189 Visa.
Plz help..i have not got any revert as of now.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> You can upload any documents you want at any time! The more documents, the better. If you are ever unsure about something, just upload supporting documents.....it can't hurt and can help  best of luck mate!


Thanks guys for input. 

I hope from tomorrow onward we will see grants in this forum


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

All, 

My 28 days over and still no communication from CO. As my FBI clearance doc submission is due, I didn't clicked Complete button. Will that make any impact on my visa processing.?

FYI, regarding this I have already sent email to CO and called twice to make sure they are aware of it and I requested for time extension.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

c4sb said:


> All,
> 
> My 28 days over and still no communication from CO. As my FBI clearance doc submission is due, I didn't clicked Complete button. Will that make any impact on my visa processing.?
> 
> FYI, regarding this I have already sent email to CO and called twice to make sure they are aware of it and I requested for time extension.


After emailing and calling them, it should be fine.

I am in a similar situation and will call them if not hear before 20 Oct. My 28 days deadline will expire on 23 Oct. Also, I didnt press the request complete button. 

Wish you all the best.


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

I am also there mate, in the same list like you guys....fingers crossed...


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got contacted by Adelaide team and they requested by CV and Form 1221 and Form 80.
> Surprisingly they only asked these forms for me and didn't asked for my wife.
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Is your case office <SNIP> by any chance?

Regards
WCM


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Is your case office <SNIP> by any chance?
> 
> ...


Kindly do not share case officer details opening in the forums.
Request you to please use personal messages in these cases.

I'm not a moderator here but just letting you know before moderator points you out.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Form-80 for both 
I uploaded on the same day!!


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Ajay, Thanks for letting me know, I didn't know about this....

Regards
WCM


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Guys
All the best for those awaiting their golden email for a long time..all those July applicants who were left with no other choice other than waiting and I hope we have a fulfilling week from today onwards.

85 days completed in visa processing and awaiting the golden email this week or next.....


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> HI Friends,
> Nice to see positivity in the group. I feel the most happening thread in this forum is the July thread.
> I do hope we all keep in touch once we land in AUS and not forget each other.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hey Suku
Infact I too took a break from immiaccount and enjoyed vacation ...explored few places nearby like mornington, bendigo etcetc. This helped me relax a bit and reduce the immigration pressure. Also, I set Oct 15 as a target date for myself and this helped a lot too. Now, back to immiaccount and expat forum in full swing from today 
Another journey starts with eagerness and long wait....Hope we get some update soon.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Is your case office <SNIP> by any chance?
> 
> ...


Hi WCM,

Nope.
My case officer is *<SNIP>*. 
Did u also received request for additional documents only for primary applicant?

Ajay

*Please don't use full CO names - This Forum doesn't permit personal details in posts, to protect you from unwanted internet contacts.

Case Officers too, must be treated in the same way. 

In any case, even if you know that you and another poster here share the same CO, even if you think your situation is identical, you may not get get treated the same way, or asked for the same documents, etc. 

This can then lead to "Why am I being treated differently" etc, when you don't know the rationale that the Case Officer has applied to their decision, or even if another officer has temporarily taken over the case, (or simply updated it, which happens frequently). 

This can make life unsettling for you, and if you start to argue why you're apparently being treated differently, for the Case Officer too. It serves no useful purpose, as you don't know all the details of what is involved, and it's not the Case Officer's job to justify every step of their actions, and why they are being taken, to you. Better to let them do their job. 

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Its not good to share the CO details on the forum.
This is personal information and should not be shared publicly.




ajay1989 said:


> Hi WCM,
> 
> Nope.
> My case officer is <SNIP>.
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great and a nice idea.
Sometimes this waiting can be intimidating.

I don't know why they are taking so much time this time around.
Most of the June/July guys who were asked for some further documents are awaiting for updates...

All the best for this week.



SreeIndia said:


> Hey Suku
> Infact I too took a break from immiaccount and enjoyed vacation ...explored few places nearby like mornington, bendigo etcetc. This helped me relax a bit and reduce the immigration pressure. Also, I set Oct 15 as a target date for myself and this helped a lot too. Now, back to immiaccount and expat forum in full swing from today
> Another journey starts with eagerness and long wait....Hope we get some update soon.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys,
Beginning of a new week. I have a feeling that this weeks gonna be a good week.....

All the best may grants be showered from today...... everyone waiting for a update hold tight.
you are there.
Aus_PK, Sree india, never touch me, civil, nitin, azim, and everyone else whom I may have missed.
may u get your grants this week,


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

105 days...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey guys,
> Beginning of a new week. I have a feeling that this weeks gonna be a good week.....
> 
> All the best may grants be showered from today...... everyone waiting for a update hold tight.
> ...


Thanks suku, I hope I get the visa by 8th October! And all the best for everyone else..


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all,
Is there anyway I can contact the CO directly as I need clarification regarding the documents requested?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No there is no way.
You just call the general no. anyone who picks up your phone will have access to your case.
You can discuss the same with him/her directly and they can put a note under your case.



bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Is there anyway I can contact the CO directly as I need clarification regarding the documents requested?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Jelli,
you are doing a great job here. you will get the golden email soon.
Do not worry.





jelli-kallu said:


> Thanks suku, I hope I get the visa by 8th October! And all the best for everyone else..


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Guys,

Seems like already started....See below post from Amiera

Originally Posted by amiera View Post
By the grace of GOD, today I have received the much awaited Grant for me and my family . . 
I lodged application on 29th June and received grant on 6th Oct so it took just over 90 days for me.


Hope ours will follow soon.....keep fingers crossed


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

One user amiera, from 190 July applicants who lodged VISA on 29 June. got grant today.
So I guess they have started working again.
and they should start clearing the backlogs......


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Another member, "ah_keat" has got a direct grant today (189, external auditor)! So we are seeing some movement!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Seems like already started....See below post from Amiera
> 
> ...


 Happy to hear there's movement !  feeling positive for us now !


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi WCM,
> 
> Nope.
> My case officer is *<SNIP>*.
> ...



Sorry Guys and thank you for patiently explaining the reason behind it. 

Wont repeat it

Ajay


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats to ah keat and amiera, enjoyur day


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah keat, pls share ur timeline


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Suku for standing by in am on 89th day...what I think is they have worked in reverse order... August to June...last couple of week they requested the additional information from June and July ....this week they will start the grants and go up to Aug..strategy may help in meeting Aug 90 days mark as well...best wishes


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have uploaded docs as asked by CO on 29th September.
Meanwhile I have a 457 Visa being processed for a job at Sydney.
Should I inform the CO about that ? Actually I am yet to receive the VISA so I am not sure what to do.
Also I have not submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 . I see sponsor details there but I have informed my sponsor about 189 processing.
Should I fill Form 80 and Form 1221 and upload now? Also should I mail the CO about the ongoing 457 Visa?
Kindly share your thoughts on the same.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Thanks Suku for standing by in am on 89th day...what I think is they have worked in reverse order... August to June...last couple of week they requested the additional information from June and July ....this week they will start the grants and go up to Aug..strategy may help in meeting Aug 90 days mark as well...best wishes


All the best Aus_PK!!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

civil said:


> Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.


Civil
I believe you will be at 90 day mark this week. All the best for you, you should get it soon.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

SreeIndia said:


> Civil
> I believe you will be at 90 day mark this week. All the best for you, you should get it soon.


Thanks. You too


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Suku,
+1 

I submitted on 16th July!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## vidyasagar (Sep 29, 2014)

Today I got an email asking for a Health Undertaking sign.
But my doubt is who should sign this, me or my wife?

The Health declaration is actually for my wife and I am the primary applicant.
So I am little confused here.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

vidyasagar said:


> Today I got an email asking for a Health Undertaking sign.
> But my doubt is who should sign this, me or my wife?
> 
> The Health declaration is actually for my wife and I am the primary applicant.
> So I am little confused here.


Please check document check list......there it mentioned for which candidate it require


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I see another member "FABolous" getting the grant today. He's a July applicant and had the CO contact him on 07-Sep. So this is definitely good news for folks like us who are waiting on CO to re-look into our cases!

And ofcourse, congratulations to FABolous and all the members who got their grants today!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> I see another member "FABolous" getting the grant today. He's a July applicant and had the CO contact him on 07-Sep. So this is definitely good news for folks like us who are waiting on CO to re-look into our cases!
> 
> And ofcourse, congratulations to FABolous and all the members who got their grants today!


Great news Jelli!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

I lodged visa on 22nd july So I need to wait for a max of October 22 nd?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.



Hi Civil
I got the exactly same reply two weeks ago.

-Under processing
-DOCs are under checking (not sure about internal/external)
-No more document

No deadline


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

today also two August people got the grant...
dont know how these people are handling cases...
seems like hoch poch at thr end...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

civil said:


> Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.


Thanks for sharing your update! And good luck!! Very happy to hear they are working on your application.....you are soooo close to a visa grant mate


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> civil said:
> 
> 
> > Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.
> ...


We Can't do much then except waiting..








I am starting to believe in your viewpoint that it has got something to do with nationalities.. :d


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.


Thanks for the heads up buddy. This information would definitely give us an insight on where the CO's are standing with regards to processing of the applications.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> civil said:
> 
> 
> > Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.
> ...


Thanks








What about your application status? (Using cell. So can't see signatures)


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Rennie said:


> I lodged visa on 22nd july So I need to wait for a max of October 22 nd?


You are correct. 90 days is estimate. In the mean time, I recommend completing/uploading all your forms (PCC, FBI, form 80, medical, pay slips, etc)....unless you have already done so. Good luck!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

civil said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > civil said:
> ...


Im still waiting for the visa grant. All my documents have been uploaded awhile ago. Crossing Fingers for a visa grant this week!! We are So close!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> civil said:
> 
> 
> > Just called them today. Lady over there, after checking the application told me that my application us definitely being processed & a team of COs is working on it. She told me that as I'm an offshore applicants so they have to perform some "checks". She also said that they are trying their best to meet the 90 days deadline & they don't require any further documents. She didn't tell me whether they are going for external checks or internal checks. But they picked up my application & it's some progress. Keeping fingers crossed.
> ...


You are welcome


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> civil said:
> 
> 
> > Wanderlustozzie said:
> ...


Good luck buddy.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations guys who are getting grants. I am also waiting for this golden chance. Don't know when...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Guys,

Just now I got info from my HR, someone called him for verify my data and HR shows positive approach. Employment verification by call, not physical visit.

What's next?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now I got info from my HR, someone called him for verify my data and HR shows positive approach. Employment verification by call, not physical visit.
> 
> What's next?


My case is on same stage, employment verification. 

Whats next?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations guys who are getting grants. I am also waiting for this golden chance. Don't know when...


You are very close to your grant buddy. All the very best.
By the way, could you please elaborate the verification call that you experienced? Will help a lot of people out here.

Thanks.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> My case is on same stage, employment verification.
> 
> Whats next?


Hi Joey,

Could you please share me the date of employment verification and VISA application? I want to cross check with mine


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Joey,
> 
> Could you please share me the date of employment verification and VISA application? I want to cross check with mine


Visa lodge 23-Jul, verification 27-Sep......


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now I got info from my HR, someone called him for verify my data and HR shows positive approach. Employment verification by call, not physical visit.
> 
> What's next?


How do they get HR details? Did you provide reference letter from HR ?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Visa lodge 23-Jul, verification 27-Sep......


Hey Joey what did they ask during employment verification?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now I got info from my HR, someone called him for verify my data and HR shows positive approach. Employment verification by call, not physical visit.
> 
> What's next?


Thats some progress Azim! Did you claim work points?

Cheers,
J

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Rennie said:


> I lodged visa on 22nd july So I need to wait for a max of October 22 nd?


3 months is the ideal time they have mentioned, it can take even more than that in worst cases.
All the best.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> You are very close to your grant buddy. All the very best.
> By the way, could you please elaborate the verification call that you experienced? Will help a lot of people out here.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks cooldude for your kind words.
On 3rd September a lady called at my workplace on landline phone . She asked my manager about me and about my restaurant as I am working as a cook. She also took my boss's contact no. After 5 minutes she called at my workplace and want to talk to me. She asked me my date of birth,my and workplace'name,how many employees their names,how many tables and chairs,joining date,pay(when and how),responsibilities,how I come and go to my workplace,starting and leaving time,equipments and fridges,menu and she said if they have need more information then will call me.
Then immediately she called to my boss and ask about me and about restaurant like how big this restaurant, who typed and dign my experience letter.
Thanks


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Thats some progress Azim! Did you claim work points?
> 
> Cheers,
> J
> ...


Yes, I have claimed 15points, lucky last 8-years from single MNC company. I have uploaded all papers (Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Job confirmation letter, salary increment letter, promotion letter, Award Certifications, Training Certifications, Release Letter, Payslip, TAX papers ------everything that I had----).

Verification Call contents
1. Do HR know me
2. Last Position
3. Salary

It look less a minute, actually the person from Embassy already knew my HR well , as many of my colleagues applied and grant 189/190 VISA already. Simple conversation.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Yes, I have claimed 15points, lucky last years from single MNC company. I have uploaded all papers (Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Job confirmation letter, salary increment letter, promotion letter, Award Certifications, Training Certifications, Release Letter, Payslip, TAX papers ------everything that I had----).
> 
> Verification Call contents
> 1. Do HR know me
> ...


Fantastic! Lets just wait for the grant now!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Thanks cooldude for your kind words.
> On 3rd September a lady called at my workplace on landline phone . She asked my manager about me and about my restaurant as I am working as a cook. She also took my boss's contact no. After 5 minutes she called at my workplace and want to talk to me. She asked me my date of birth,my and workplace'name,how many employees their names,how many tables and chairs,joining date,pay(when and how),responsibilities,how I come and go to my workplace,starting and leaving time,equipments and fridges,menu and she said if they have need more information then will call me.
> Then immediately she called to my boss and ask about me and about restaurant like how big this restaurant, who typed and dign my experience letter.
> Thanks


Thanks for this information bro. You will get your grant very soon.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is the call verification only for Onshore applicants?

I am an Offshore applicant and I am not sure what will my manager respond if they ask about me and tell him that it is for PR application in Australia. 
Then he will know that I am leaving soon. Hope there is no call for Offshore applicants

Thanks


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the call verification only for Onshore applicants?
> 
> ...


Totally random. Can't predict why, when, where, what or how... 

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the call verification only for Onshore applicants?
> 
> ...


I am offshore applicant and employment history is under verification process.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm going on day 92 since visa lodged. I hope they remember me!! Hoping for a lucky week with lots of joy for all of us July applicants! 

Is employment verification (calling HR) common or uncommon? Just curious


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm going on day 92 since visa lodged. I hope they remember me!! Hoping for a lucky week with lots of joy for all of us July applicants!
> 
> Is employment verification (calling HR) common or uncommon? Just curious


Wanderlustozzie
I guess its time you given them a call?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

It is noticed that Verification happens under below scenarios...

1. The company is blacklisted for providing incorrect information.
2. The company from which experience is provided is already closed.
3. The documents provided look suspicious
4. The company from which experience is shown is very small
5. You belong to a high risk country
6. All of the above.
7. None of the above. 

So its entirely upto them whether they are happy with your application or want to send it for verification.

All the best.



Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm going on day 92 since visa lodged. I hope they remember me!! Hoping for a lucky week with lots of joy for all of us July applicants!
> 
> Is employment verification (calling HR) common or uncommon? Just curious


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Any grants today??


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Share some good news guys...enough of dry days


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Just been told by my agent that I need to wait for minimum of a month post uploading of the additional documents. Seriously beginning to regret going through an agent.

Never understand why they cannot call up when I am seeing that folks here are calling to follow up on their applications...


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hi,

Need some advice here.
My CO has asked for health assessment and form 80. In the letter, I've been asked to reply in writing and use the contact details
given there 
"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter.
You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below".

CO's signature doesn't have any email, but the bottom of each page of the letter has the assessing team's email [email protected]
I've attached the documents with the application and have emailed the same on this email address.
Just wondering whether we have to email the team or to the CO's individual email?


Thanks!


----------



## HGB (Oct 6, 2015)

Can you please help me as I have lodged my visa on 15th July, as got invite on 6th July. My CO assigned on 11th September and asked me to provide more documents in which there was Australian study evidence was required. I provide them with Engineers Australia letter and don't knw whether they will accept it or not as they required document evidence from educational institute in Australia and i never went to Australia before. I am very worried, can anyone please guide


----------



## abhira (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow!!! No CO contact too? You must call now.

Regards



Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm going on day 92 since visa lodged. I hope they remember me!! Hoping for a lucky week with lots of joy for all of us July applicants!
> 
> Is employment verification (calling HR) common or uncommon? Just curious


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

How did you claim points for Australia study requirement if you don't have any evidence for the same.
Also you are saying you never went to Australia then how come you claimed Australian study points 



HGB said:


> Can you please help me as I have lodged my visa on 15th July, as got invite on 6th July. My CO assigned on 11th September and asked me to provide more documents in which there was Australian study evidence was required. I provide them with Engineers Australia letter and don't knw whether they will accept it or not as they required document evidence from educational institute in Australia and i never went to Australia before. I am very worried, can anyone please guide


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
I hate this waiting.... and system they are following


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
> and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
> I hate this waiting.... and system they are following


Hang in there nitin. Totally with you on how you feel. Seems their offices are busy and we should just give it sometime. 

Cheer UP!
-J

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hang on Nitin,
its just a matter of time. You are so near. giving up at this moment will only disappoint you more.

take a break for some days. 



nitinmoudgil said:


> I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
> and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
> I hate this waiting.... and system they are following


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Just been told by my agent that I need to wait for minimum of a month post uploading of the additional documents. Seriously beginning to regret going through an agent.
> 
> Never understand why they cannot call up when I am seeing that folks here are calling to follow up on their applications...


I think one of the members in this forum called the GSM a couple of weeks ago, and the guy who picked up the phone told him that there are hundreds of cases pending for each CO now, so even if you called the GSM, or emailed your CO, the CO would review your case 28 days after his very first contact anyway.. 

And I have been waiting for 38 days since the CO contact, I called the GSM once, but they didn't give me any helpful information, just told me to wait.. So let's pray..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

we will get there guys just be more patience. I am a June applicant and still patiently waiting for grant.

I keep insisting my agent to follow up / call but she was so adamant to do a follow up and advised just to wait. wait. wait. So I am not really sure why they can't do a follow up. 


________________________________
Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Just been told by my agent that I need to wait for minimum of a month post uploading of the additional documents. Seriously beginning to regret going through an agent.
> 
> Never understand why they cannot call up when I am seeing that folks here are calling to follow up on their applications...


Honestly..going through Agent means adding stress and frustration and irony is that they charge you for these super services...We think the agent knows in and out but they are just reading border.gov.au and translate to us...hope future applicants would gain some knowledge out of this forum and be independent...I was lucky that I withdrew my application from agent from very initial stage..though lost 50% of amount but saved 50%..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> My CO has asked for health assessment and form 80. In the letter, I've been asked to reply in writing and use the contact details
> ...


If request is completed then hit the "Complete Button" in your immi account..this will intimate your CO that request has been catered by applicants...additionally you may also mail on task id informing the information complete however do not attach any document..should be intimation mail only..All the Best


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
> and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
> I hate this waiting.... and system they are following


Hang in there buddy.
You will have to give them 28 days of time after contact with Case Officer. 

You file is opened and pending. So dont worry, decision will be given out soon.

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

HGB said:


> Can you please help me as I have lodged my visa on 15th July, as got invite on 6th July. My CO assigned on 11th September and asked me to provide more documents in which there was Australian study evidence was required. I provide them with Engineers Australia letter and don't knw whether they will accept it or not as they required document evidence from educational institute in Australia and i never went to Australia before. I am very worried, can anyone please guide



If you claimed points for Australian Education (looks like you have)..then you have been falsely received invitation..It may lead to following scenario:

"CO returns your application to EOI stage and ask you to claim right point..this invitation will become void and you have to wait for new invitation as per Que and Quota... suggest to write or call them and seek the clarification.:fingerscrossed:

wishing you all the best


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

abhira said:


> Wow!!! No CO contact too? You must call now.
> 
> Regards


Yes buddy give a shopping break its time to pick up the and dial the golden number to hear golden voice in order to have golden email


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Suku,
Where did you get this info?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
> and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
> I hate this waiting.... and system they are following



All are sailing in same boat...enjoy the thread and keep your hope alive..."hope" the best if thing you have.. Cheers


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi VIlla,
Sorry didn't get you. Which Info.



Villa26 said:


> Suku,
> Where did you get this info?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All
Today I called up DIBP. Though I went through an agent, I called up myself. The gentleman who picked up the call was very polite and said they are very busy and we need to wait for at least 35 days from the CO contact. He said if there is no response via email since I had to clarify something, he said CO will look into the case after 35 days. So I am planning to press request complete button with the documents that I assume could add value (though I already provided enough documents to prove evidence of employment)and just wait


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> It is noticed that Verification happens under below scenarios...
> 
> 1. The company is blacklisted for providing incorrect information.
> 2. The company from which experience is provided is already closed.
> ...


I see....thanks for the feedback


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

No grant message from last 3 weeks in this group


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Suku,
I am talking about your previous post... check below one...

Originally Posted by suku1809 View Post
It is noticed that Verification happens under below scenarios...

1. The company is blacklisted for providing incorrect information.
2. The company from which experience is provided is already closed.
3. The documents provided look suspicious
4. The company from which experience is shown is very small
5. You belong to a high risk country
6. All of the above.
7. None of the above. 

So its entirely upto them whether they are happy with your application or want to send it for verification.

All the best.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going on day 92 since visa lodged. I hope they remember me!! Hoping for a lucky week with lots of joy for all of us July applicants!
> ...


Ohhhh I probably should....going to have to think about it some more though . I'm afraid calling will back fire since when I called the first time, I was assigned a second CO who requested even more documents from me. So I'm afraid of calling. Might wait it out a little longer and pray some more


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm going to wait another week or two before calling them. I don't want to be assigned a different CO.....afraid that would drag my case out even longer. Wishing for the best!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Today I called up DIBP. Though I went through an agent, I called up myself. The gentleman who picked up the call was very polite and said they are very busy and we need to wait for at least 35 days from the CO contact. He said if there is no response via email since I had to clarify something, he said CO will look into the case after 35 days. So I am planning to press request complete button with the documents that I assume could add value (though I already provided enough documents to prove evidence of employment)and just wait


 Did the person you talk to look into your case or did they give generic responses over the phone? Sometimes they are too busy to even look at your file. Good luck!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohh Just gathered the info from the Forum.

reading the threads and looking at people's responses.



Villa26 said:


> Suku,
> I am talking about your previous post... check below one...
> 
> Originally Posted by suku1809 View Post
> ...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> we will get there guys just be more patience. I am a June applicant and still patiently waiting for grant.
> 
> I keep insisting my agent to follow up / call but she was so adamant to do a follow up and advised just to wait. wait. wait. So I am not really sure why they can't do a follow up.
> 
> ...


 Wow you lodged June 14....I'm surprised you still don't have grant....was your case sent out for external check or something?? If your co contacted aug 3 then you are at 64 days after CO contact....typically its 28 days wait from day CO contact. I'm know I don't have all your information.....I am just thinking out loud as it seems odd. But it sounds like they are reviewing your application right now because they did employment verification.....I'm sure you will get grant very soon  I wish you the best mate!!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Today I called up DIBP. Though I went through an agent, I called up myself. The gentleman who picked up the call was very polite and said they are very busy and we need to wait for at least 35 days from the CO contact. He said if there is no response via email since I had to clarify something, he said CO will look into the case after 35 days. So I am planning to press request complete button with the documents that I assume could add value (though I already provided enough documents to prove evidence of employment)and just wait


Oh I C, so it means I have to wait till last week of Oct, as CO contacted on 21-Sep.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

HGB said:


> Can you please help me as I have lodged my visa on 15th July, as got invite on 6th July. My CO assigned on 11th September and asked me to provide more documents in which there was Australian study evidence was required. I provide them with Engineers Australia letter and don't knw whether they will accept it or not as they required document evidence from educational institute in Australia and i never went to Australia before. I am very worried, can anyone please guide


You mean you claimed points for Australian study but you have never been to Australia and never studied in Australia?
I think its over-claiming or false claiming of points. (if this had any impact on your points)
I'm not trying to scare you but this could lead to visa rejections as well. 

Just a piece of advise if it gets to the worst scenario, tell your CO if he/she isn't satisfied with your documents that you have claimed these points by mistake and request them to let you withdraw your application instead of rejecting it. 

If you withdraw, you can most probably get your money refunded as well (nothing is guaranteed though). 

_*[The above advise is just for the worst case, please don't misunderstand me; I'm not trying to demotivate or scare you]*_


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Did the person you talk to look into your case or did they give generic responses over the phone? Sometimes they are too busy to even look at your file. Good luck!!


He did look into the file. He said he didn't see any note and hence we should just wait.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Dear Folks...

They just updated the information...now the last date of application filed upto 14 Aug.. is under process...
check out the link...

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh Okk..


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Oh I C, so it means I have to wait till last week of Oct, as CO contacted on 21-Sep.


Yes, that's what I gather looking at so many people waiting after CO contact.


----------



## HGB (Oct 6, 2015)

I really done it mistakenly cz in my skills assesment that my degree was broadly comparable to australian degree for the purpose of awarding points so i thought it was regarding that. I dont knw what to do now


----------



## HGB (Oct 6, 2015)

I really done it mistakenly cz in my skills assesment that my degree was broadly comparable to australian degree for the purpose of awarding points so i thought it was regarding that. I dont knw what to do now


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> My CO has asked for health assessment and form 80. In the letter, I've been asked to reply in writing and use the contact details
> ...


Hi,

I have received a similar e-mail from the Brisbane team and have been requested for Form 80. 

I have replied to the same e-mail and have also attached the requested documents to my IMMI account. I called the department the next day to confirm if they have received my documents and they replied they did.

I dont see any further action that can be taken from our end to expedite the process. Wish you all the best.

Cheers.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

HGB said:


> Can you please help me as I have lodged my visa on 15th July, as got invite on 6th July. My CO assigned on 11th September and asked me to provide more documents in which there was Australian study evidence was required. I provide them with Engineers Australia letter and don't knw whether they will accept it or not as they required document evidence from educational institute in Australia and i never went to Australia before. I am very worried, can anyone please guide


I wonder why you have been requested for Australian study evidence when you have never completed one from Australia. I would advise you to reply to the same e-mail and explain them your situation and ask them if they need any further documentation.

Also, I would call them and explain them about my situation if am in your place. The request you have received might be in error.

All the best.


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now I got info from my HR, someone called him for verify my data and HR shows positive approach. Employment verification by call, not physical visit.
> 
> What's next?


The same happened with me last week. Previous employer told me he was contacted and they gave a positive feedback. My current employer's receptionist forwarded the call to me so I spoke with the guy  . I told him I'm the applicant so he asked me to forward him to HR manager. I did that but HR manager was not in office at that time so I can only hope that he called again to verify.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
> and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
> I hate this waiting.... and system they are following


Nitin, you cant give up this easy. You are very close to your grant bro. Just hang in there.
I am in a similar situation as of yours. I know how hard this is. But patience is the key factor here. Trust me, all would be well.

All the best champ.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Nitin, you cant give up this easy. You are very close to your grant bro. Just hang in there.
> I am in a similar situation as of yours. I know how hard this is. But patience is the key factor here. Trust me, all would be well.
> 
> All the best champ.


My friends, this is the only thing we have currently which is patience apart from this we already provided them  . So when ever you are loosing it just think about May, June & July applicants.


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

joey1 said:


> My friends, this is the only thing we have currently which is patience apart from this we already provided them  . So when ever you are loosing it just think about May, June & July applicants.


I'm going to reach this stage next week when I'll submit the last requested document i.e. Spouse's PCC. Not sure how long will be the waiting time. So far I have contacted the CO thrice for different matters via email but have not received any replying except for auto responder acknowledging that mail has been received by them.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I am little heart broken... so i have decided to leave this follow up aside...
> and will think nothing gonna happen for next 10 yrs...
> I hate this waiting.... and system they are following



No, hang on for few more days. May be, forget this follow up for few days and concentrate on other stuff.. Look at my signature, you can compare and get little relieved ;-) ;-)

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> No, hang on for few more days. May be, forget this follow up for few days and concentrate on other stuff.. Look at my signature, you can compare and get little relieved ;-) ;-)
> 
> Thanks,
> Sreesam


Hey Sreesam,

Looks like a very long journey for you so far. I wish you all the best going further. You will get your grant soon bud.

By the way, could you please elaborate your verification call?

Thanks.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

hwy said:


> I think one of the members in this forum called the GSM a couple of weeks ago, and the guy who picked up the phone told him that there are hundreds of cases pending for each CO now, so even if you called the GSM, or emailed your CO, the CO would review your case 28 days after his very first contact anyway..
> 
> And I have been waiting for 38 days since the CO contact, I called the GSM once, but they didn't give me any helpful information, just told me to wait.. So let's pray..:fingerscrossed:


I was counting on 28 days since the CO asked for additional documents. But the response that the wait time is one month from the date "Request complete" is clicked is getting on my nerves. My current assignment is nearing completion and I will be in a tricky siutation once my employer decides to pull me back.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> I was counting on 28 days since the CO asked for additional documents. But the response that the wait time is one month from the date "Request complete" is clicked is getting on my nerves. My current assignment is nearing completion and I will be in a tricky siutation once my employer decides to pull me back.


Is it one month from the Request complete or from the CO contact?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Dear Folks...
> 
> They just updated the information...now the last date of application filed upto 14 Aug.. is under process...
> check out the link...
> ...


From 2nd July to 14 Aug... they jumped all the way 1.5 month... seems they are doing hardwork...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Dear Folks...
> 
> They just updated the information...now the last date of application filed upto 14 Aug.. is under process...
> check out the link...
> ...


Aug 14....oh wow.....I hope they pick up our July cases sooooon!! 

I'm glad we have each other for support....it is rough feeling left behind, but we are almost there and we have each other to vent too....I appreciate you all and wish us ALL extra luuuuck! We are almost there, hang on mates!!  then we can celebrate together in Oz over drinks


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> > I was counting on 28 days since the CO asked for additional documents. But the response that the wait time is one month from the date "Request complete" is clicked is getting on my nerves. My current assignment is nearing completion and I will be in a tricky siutation once my employer decides to pull me back.
> ...


I thought it was from the date CO contacted.....but my assumption could be totally wrong!. If anyone calls immi then can you please ask them to clarify?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I thought it was from the date CO contacted.....but my assumption could be totally wrong!. If anyone calls immi then can you please ask them to clarify?? Thanks in advance!!


According to my call, it is from the date of first CO contact.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Is it one month from the Request complete or from the CO contact?


Its 28 days from the day our CO contacts us and definitely not from the day you click the ''request complete'' button.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Its 28 days from the day our CO contacts us and definitely not from the day you click the ''request complete'' button.


That's just the official timeline and does not guarantee of any response. Going by current trend, it's even taking more than 3-4 weeks after you do a request complete 

Hope we get a response soon. I am too in the second wait queue (i.e after Request complete)

Thanks,
S


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Visa*

I applied for a visa for a friend, we got EOI on the 6 th July and applied for visa on the 8th they then received medical 3 weeks later, we received CO on the 4th September which they requested the same documents I already uploaded, it's been now 3 months and still waiting. 
I did contact immigration and they did say they do have a lot of 189 visas and processing time is about 3-4months, so hopefully receive soon


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

You are right ssrng, that is just guideline only, make it 45-60 days after you submit docs, I'm live example here with 105 days from beginning. Our senior batches got bit early ( Mar, Apr) than this current months (May, Jun, Jul)


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

hope they dnt start off with September application...Just 2-4 cases of grants since 2-3 weeks including June-Aug applicants..


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi All,
I want to know that I have criminal case since 2000 and the court found not guilty.
During my visa lodging as I informed DIBP. The case was closed at 2009 and now I got a pcc from UAE Indian consulate mentioning I don't have no crime records.
I am worrying about this thing will intervention in PR.
Please let me know seniors.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Visa lodged on 11 august co allocated On 28 September by neither got grant nor ny query till date what should I do


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pls intimate ny cases where co has been allocated nd case is similar to mine


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> Pls intimate ny cases where co has been allocated nd case is similar to mine


Amit same here CO allocated. But no revert since long...
I don't know why they doing but as far as it seems . they have huge work load


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> Visa lodged on 11 august co allocated On 28 September by neither got grant nor ny query till date what should I do


How u know CO was allocated or not ???


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

SSrng said:


> That's just the official timeline and does not guarantee of any response. Going by current trend, it's even taking more than 3-4 weeks after you do a request complete
> 
> Hope we get a response soon. I am too in the second wait queue (i.e after Request complete)
> 
> ...


same here SSrng, we have submitted the docs requested on 7th Sep and no response yet...:fingerscrossed:

Regards
WCAussie


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> Visa lodged on 11 august co allocated On 28 September by neither got grant nor ny query till date what should I do


What is your status in immi account?
How do u know CO has been allocated?


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have received mail from gsm Adelaide that my immi assessment has commenced. Mail Dt 28 sept. But till now No grant,, no docs requested....

Status is still application received


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

cheetu said:


> What is your status in immi account?
> How do u know CO has been allocated?


Usually people get mail when CO is allocated and needs more document. You can also check the immi account and the status should show as "assessment in progress."


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> I have received mail from gsm Adelaide that my immi assessment has commenced. Mail Dt 28 sept. But till now No grant,, no docs requested....
> 
> Status is still application received


Definitely double check your IMO account to see if they are requesting any extra documents. Also, you lodged in August so it sounds like they are just working on your case and they probably got distracted with the strike and holidays.....therefore I don't think you have to worry....it's too soon to worry mate....hope your get direct grant  did you submit PCC, medical, FBI, and Form 80 already? Hopefully yes.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Typo....not IMO.....I meant immiaccount*


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to know that I have criminal case since 2000 and the court found not guilty.
> During my visa lodging as I informed DIBP. The case was closed at 2009 and now I got a pcc from UAE Indian consulate mentioning I don't have no crime records.
> I am worrying about this thing will intervention in PR.
> Please let me know seniors.


I guess it depends on many things.....I don't know but I would imagine it depends on what the criminal record was about. And you said that you mentioned it to them already.....therefore they will probably do their research to learn about it which may take extra time....I don't know, I am just guessing. Since you were innocent, I think you will be ok  Wishing you luck mate!
Oh, when did you lodge your visa....July? You can always call them after the 3-4 month mark to ask if it is external check.....if it is not external check then your application wait will be the normal wait.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Is it one month from the Request complete or from the CO contact?


As per my agent's response, it is one month from the Request complete...


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> From 2nd July to 14 Aug... they jumped all the way 1.5 month... seems they are doing hardwork...


I 'm also excited to see this update! At the same time, when I look at the visa tracker disappoints me at the same time that August last week applications are getting updates now!
I wonder what is the meaning of priority processing then??Any thoughts guys?


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

SreeIndia said:


> I 'm also excited to see this update! At the same time, when I look at the visa tracker disappoints me at the same time that August last week applications are getting updates now!
> I wonder what is the meaning of priority processing then??Any thoughts guys?


I too don't get it. What does priority processing mean? How does it affect the applicants?


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Isn't the strike over yet? If I understand correctly strikes got over last week.

I am wondering what else are the cause for this delay.

Ajay


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Another day begins with new hopes of an update.....
Its nice to see how all of us are hanging in together on this...... 
we need to celebrate once we land up in Oz. Lets keep this thread alive until each one of the July applicant gets a grant....

All the best to everyone......


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

*CO contact date*

Guys,

I guess all the July applicants remaining have at least got CO contacted. 
From other members who called them seems to point that it may take 35 days from initial CO contact to grant. 

I got CO contacted on Sept 8 i.e. 28 days before. 
Is there any one here who have passed 35 days since initial CO contact and haven't heard any thing from them? 

Just want to see if 35 days deadline immigration is saying is correct or not. 

Ajay


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

ajay1989 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I guess all the July applicants remaining have at least got CO contacted.
> From other members who called them seems to point that it may take 35 days from initial CO contact to grant.
> ...


35 days is just a guideline, haven't seen to be happening with anyone here, it will take 45-60 to get grant after that initial CO contact. I'm counting my 106 days, CO contacted me on 19 Aug, today is my 49th day after initial contact from CO. However, each case is different.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> 35 days is just a guideline, haven't seen to be happening with anyone here, it will take 45-60 to get grant after that initial CO contact. I'm counting my 106 days, CO contacted me on 19 Aug, today is my 49th day after initial contact from CO. However, each case is different.


I am with you also mate. CO contacted me on 3rd Aug and it is over 60 days now and haven't heard anything. I would like to call DIBP however my agent keep insisting not to make a follow up by myself or withdraw their service first and then I can do a follow up. I asked them why they are not following it up as the 3 months processing time is well over and the responsed I got is no good to make a follow up "JUST WAIT" 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I guess all the July applicants remaining have at least got CO contacted.
> From other members who called them seems to point that it may take 35 days from initial CO contact to grant.
> ...


First CO contacted August 7 and I uploaded those documents same day. 

Then My second CO requested extra documents on sept 10.....I uploaded all the requested documents and clicked the Complete button on sept 18 and immediately emailed/called them to confirm that they received those files which they confirmed. 

Now I'm waiting and decided that I am NOT going to call them....I know they are busy and I don't want an extra CO that might cause more delays.....I feel like I am very close to the finish line so I am going to be patient (difficult to do but Trying) and wait another 2 weeks to see what happens. Wish me luck!!  I'm at 92 days since visa lodged, something like that. Crossing fingers! We will get there guys....it will be soon!! Then we can celebrate together over drinks in Oz! Look for me in Sydney mates!


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> I am with you also mate. CO contacted me on 3rd Aug and it is over 60 days now and haven't heard anything. I would like to call DIBP however my agent keep insisting not to make a follow up by myself or withdraw their service first and then I can do a follow up. I asked them why they are not following it up as the 3 months processing time is well over and the responsed I got is no good to make a follow up "JUST WAIT"
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ...




You have your right to call them. You just need to get your reference number from your agent and call them on your own. You are paying them to make your life easy.

BTW, are you an Onshore applicant?


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> First CO contacted August 7 and I uploaded those documents same day.
> 
> Then My second CO requested extra documents on sept 10.....I uploaded all the requested documents and clicked the Complete button on sept 18 and immediately emailed/called them to confirm that they received those files which they confirmed.
> 
> Now I'm waiting and decided that I am NOT going to call them....I know they are busy and I don't want an extra CO that might cause more delays.....I feel like I am very close to the finish line so I am going to be patient (difficult to do but Trying) and wait another 2 weeks to see what happens. Wish me luck!!  I'm at 92 days since visa lodged, something like that. Crossing fingers! We will get there guys....it will be soon!! Then we can celebrate together over drinks in Oz! Look for me in Sydney mates!


Thanks man for your comforting word. 
And good luck to every one waiting here. At least we learned to be patient from this experience.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I literally have my suitcase packed and am ready to move to Sydney! I even viewed the Sydney Opera house events calendar to see what concerts are playing. It looks amazing there with so much beauty and adventure. I can't wait to go to an outdoors Sydney opera house concert and to celebrate New Year's Eve there! I'm so excited!! (Minor side note: I will have to find a job before I can afford those concert tickets but I'm hopeful it will all work out beautifully!). Can't wait to get that visa grant mates  Ohhhh and I am also learning their Aussie vocabulary (like slang words/phrases/"strine") so that I can communicate effectively since USA English differs from Aussie English. All very adventurous and exciting. A visa grant would be the best "prezzy" on the planet


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I literally have my suitcase packed and am ready to move to Sydney! I even viewed the Sydney Opera house events calendar to see what concerts are playing. It looks amazing there with so much beauty and adventure. I can't wait to go to an outdoors Sydney opera house concert and to celebrate New Year's Eve there! I'm so excited!! (Minor side note: I will have to find a job before I can afford those concert tickets but I'm hopeful it will all work out beautifully!). Can't wait to get that visa grant mates  Ohhhh and I am also learning their Aussie vocabulary (like slang words/phrases/"strine") so that I can communicate effectively since USA English differs from Aussie English. All very adventurous and exciting. A visa grant would be the best "prezzy" on the planet


Man!! you are so ready!!!
Hope we all will sail smoothly and quickly. 
Every week I will be thinking, this week I will be getting it and it is just not happening. The worst part is people who applied before me are still waiting and that makes me less hopeful for a grant soon.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great Wanderlust,
your words are so motivating for people thinking about the move.

I got my grant but still planning on when to move and so skeptical on how to move without a job.

BTW what profession are you in. what job will you be looking for.
You'll get a grant soon but don't forget us once you will land there.....

We will need your advise on our plans to move and how to settle down.

counting on you.....



Wanderlustozzie said:


> I literally have my suitcase packed and am ready to move to Sydney! I even viewed the Sydney Opera house events calendar to see what concerts are playing. It looks amazing there with so much beauty and adventure. I can't wait to go to an outdoors Sydney opera house concert and to celebrate New Year's Eve there! I'm so excited!! (Minor side note: I will have to find a job before I can afford those concert tickets but I'm hopeful it will all work out beautifully!). Can't wait to get that visa grant mates  Ohhhh and I am also learning their Aussie vocabulary (like slang words/phrases/"strine") so that I can communicate effectively since USA English differs from Aussie English. All very adventurous and exciting. A visa grant would be the best "prezzy" on the planet


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Great Wanderlust,
> your words are so motivating for people thinking about the move.
> 
> I got my grant but still planning on when to move and so skeptical on how to move without a job.
> ...


Guyssss

Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


Fantastic news sree india!!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Sree,
amazing news.

All the best for your future........



SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


Congratulations ..Sreeindia . July applicants are so lucky than june applicants. Best of luck for your future.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....



Congratulation.......

See you soon in OZ


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


I'm really happy for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Great Wanderlust,
> your words are so motivating for people thinking about the move.
> 
> I got my grant but still planning on when to move and so skeptical on how to move without a job.
> ...





suku1809 said:


> Congratulations Sree,
> amazing news.
> 
> All the best for your future........


Thank you so much guys. You are all amazing in terms of support and guidance. The wait was bit of a torture for myself, cant explain how I was struggling to keep myself engaged in something else. Today, was the first day i did not check my immiaccount because I was so depressed after seeing the visa tracker yesterday evening, looking at the fact that August guys are getting grants...
I believe and hope that July guys are back on track. I would also suggest sending an email to the same email address(in my case brisbane) politely asking for an update in case you are at 28th day mark or very close after CO contact and you have completed the request. I believe that's what worked for me.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to know that I have criminal case since 2000 and the court found not guilty.
> During my visa lodging as I informed DIBP. The case was closed at 2009 and now I got a pcc from UAE Indian consulate mentioning I don't have no crime records.
> I am worrying about this thing will intervention in PR.
> Please let me know seniors.


s


So Lets have a reality check..Any sort of criminal conviction does raises eye brows ..irrespective of hearing outcome.And its first alarm to scrutinize the application in possible way...however if you have not served any imprisonment (i.e. less then 12 months).. then it may be normal processing..but in case its more then 1 year then you never know...It will also depend on degree of the crime and if previous crime history/involvement poses any threats to society...would recommend not to raise any hope for near grant and wait patiently...if you get one it will be goodies pack to enjoy rest of your life...however things would be tough for you when it comes to external checks since I foresee it will go for sure...hope you dnt fine this discouraging....I sincerely wish I prove wrong here..Good wishes:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations Sree!!


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


Congrats SreeIndia


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Man!! you are so ready!!!
> Hope we all will sail smoothly and quickly.
> Every week I will be thinking, this week I will be getting it and it is just not happening. The worst part is people who applied before me are still waiting and that makes me less hopeful for a grant soon.


Hey Ajay there is no trend..Keep the hope alive..you never know:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi ajay,I was contacted by the CO on 27th august...uploaded all the needed docs by 7th sept.

No updates as yet !!
I am pretty much in a make it or break it situation now..

Fingers crossed .


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....




My My My...so wait paid off..congratulation man..happy for you..time for a beer bath...have a super day..


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi ajay,I was contacted by the CO on 27th august...uploaded all the needed docs by 7th sept.
> 
> No updates as yet !!
> I am pretty much in a make it or break it situation now..
> ...


It has been more that 30-days, its better you give them a call to know the update, sometimes it really worked.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Aus,
on the fun side. Sree is not man.... She is a lady...

hehe....

not too sure about the beer part on her part..

but we will celebrate with Beer for sure if we meet up in Aus....



Aus_PK said:


> My My My...so wait paid off..congratulation man..happy for you..time for a beer bath...have a super day..


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi ajay,I was contacted by the CO on 27th august...uploaded all the needed docs by 7th sept.
> 
> No updates as yet !!
> I am pretty much in a make it or break it situation now..
> ...


Jaideep
I know how tough it was to wait however that is the only thing worked so far. How many days passed after you lodged your visa and after CO contact. Why dont you send an email asking for an update on ur visa application to the same CO address?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Aus,
> on the fun side. Sree is not man.... She is a lady...
> 
> hehe....
> ...


That was some fun out there , I could not control laughing 

Coming to that beer part, though I never drink I m familiar with the brand names , my hubby can sponsor, once you guys are all here  
C u soon in AUS!!


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

After how many days we can ask for an update from CO contact?

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence)
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Aus,
> on the fun side. Sree is not man.... She is a lady...
> 
> hehe....
> ...



Ha Ha Ha Thanks Suku for letting me know..but Sree is must be moving like a man in Australia..so let her be Man for today acheived a milestone and beer is not gender biased its pure and serve every one thirst ..on meeting part there are no ïf's" we are for sure...
If we land in same city then we will for sure in case different but things may get delayed but we will..Cheers


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Aus_PK said:


> Ha Ha Ha Thanks Suku for letting me know..but Sree is must be moving like a man in Australia..so let her be Man for today acheived a milestone and beer is not gender biased its pure and serve every one thirst ..on meeting part there are no ïf's" we are for sure...
> If we land in same city then we will for sure in case different but things may get delayed but we will..Cheers


Aus-PK - pardon my ignorance. Whats ure story? You are waiting post docs submission? Or no CO contact yet sir? 

I am just hanging there.

Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Great Wanderlust,
> your words are so motivating for people thinking about the move.
> 
> I got my grant but still planning on when to move and so skeptical on how to move without a job.
> ...


Thanks! Definitely will keep in touch with you all once we make it over there!! I'm an engineer.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> suku1809 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Wanderlust,
> ...


 Holy macaroni! That's is amazing! Soooooooo sincerely happy to hear the awesome news mate!! Yay!!!!!!!!! Keep in touch my friend  now go celebrate!!!!!!!!! And thank God!


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> After how many days we can ask for an update from CO contact?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I dont see any hard and fast rule on that, however when you complete 28 days why not ask , I believe that is a valid question that you will be asking. Is n't it? I am on my 28th day and my agent asked day before ystdy and I am 88 days into visa processing.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> You have your right to call them. You just need to get your reference number from your agent and call them on your own. You are paying them to make your life easy.
> 
> BTW, are you an Onshore applicant?


I will wait until tomorrow and will call GSM Adelaide on Monday.

Yes I am an onshore applicant.
__________________________
Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....



Congratulations Sreeindia..oh now it is SreeAus !! Enjoy the day! All the best for your future plans!!


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sure.. today is my 23rd day from CO contact. I will wait 5 more days and then will contact for sure 
Thanks for your suggestion!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence)
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Aus-PK - pardon my ignorance. Whats ure story? You are waiting post docs submission? Or no CO contact yet sir?
> 
> I am just hanging there.
> 
> ...


Hi Jai..sure mate but my story is same as many of you out there..Visa Lodged on 9th July Accountant..CO contacted 29th Sep 84 days requested partners employment history for which I never claimed any point; however provided..and now waiting 90+ days..nothing after that..currently enjoying this thread and celebrating the grants for all family members (what we have created here)..Let me know if I can help you in any regard..cheers


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all,
Can anyone guide me how to attach bank statements. I have bank statements for the past 8 years and it is password protected. The best way is to scan some of the pages I guess. Can anybody suggest any other easy or optimal way to attach this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Jai..sure mate but my story is same as many of you out there..Visa Lodged on 9th July Accountant..CO contacted 29th Sep 84 days requested partners employment history for which I never claimed any point; however provided..and now waiting 90+ days..nothing after that..currently enjoying this thread and celebrating the grants for all family members (what we have created here)..Let me know if I can help you in any regard..cheers


Likewise! Same story here too. Sending u a hug to sail this thru... Cheers mate, Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone guide me how to attach bank statements. I have bank statements for the past 8 years and it is password protected. The best way is to scan some of the pages I guess. Can anybody suggest any other easy or optimal way to attach this? Thanks in advance!


If it is citibank, request them to not password protect the attachment. It worked for me. Else, use one of the PDF unlock methods explained here..
11 Ways to Unlock a Secure PDF File - wikiHow


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

So I was contacted by my CO and have been asked to provide additional documents to prove my current employment. These documents may include but are not limited to Employment reference (Already provided exactly as required), Pay slips,tax returns, contracts, group certificates and superannuation information. 

I have most of the above documents but getting them attested in Jeddah is a real pain. If there is anyone who knows from where I can get these documents attested then please let me know.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

F.A.Ansari said:


> So I was contacted by my CO and have been asked to provide additional documents to prove my current employment. These documents may include but are not limited to Employment reference (Already provided exactly as required), Pay slips,tax returns, contracts, group certificates and superannuation information.
> 
> I have most of the above documents but getting them attested in Jeddah is a real pain. If there is anyone who knows from where I can get these documents attested then please let me know.


Hi
I received the same when CO contacted me. But do the payslips need to be attested? I had provided all the payslips but I didn't get it attested. I had provided all the documents.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Likewise! Same story here too. Sending u a hug to sail this thru... Cheers mate, Jai
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


Thanks Jai..dnt worry we all are here even after grant..Suku is setting great example and actively participating after grant..I am trying to follow him and return back as much as I can...We will open the new thread when few awaited candidates including me can exchange on final move to Aus...July applicants are much more connected then any other thread and I am sure bond is going to grow..Cheers


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No need to get your documents attested if they are colored scanned.

Don't waste money on attestations.
just color scan and upload. I and most of the people do that way.....



F.A.Ansari said:


> So I was contacted by my CO and have been asked to provide additional documents to prove my current employment. These documents may include but are not limited to Employment reference (Already provided exactly as required), Pay slips,tax returns, contracts, group certificates and superannuation information.
> 
> I have most of the above documents but getting them attested in Jeddah is a real pain. If there is anyone who knows from where I can get these documents attested then please let me know.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Aus_PK said:


> Thanks Jai..dnt worry we all are here even after grant..Suku is setting great example and actively participating after grant..I am trying to follow him and return back as much as I can...We will open the new thread when few awaited candidates including me can exchange on final move to Aus...July applicants are much more connected then any other thread and I am sure bond is going to grow..Cheers


Couldn't agree more with your statement about the bond with July folks! 

Sure looking forward for the move to oz thread....

Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

to remove password protection use the below free online convertor.
create new pdf files. you need to put the password just once in the online tool. and it will remove the password protection and create a new file for you....

https://online2pdf.com/

Remove read protection and password for opening the file:
In case the PDF document is read protected and requires a password for opening, then you need to know and enter the correct password. Otherwise the encrpyted PDF document cannot be read and unlocked.
Choose the corresponding PDF document and click on the dark grey button with the golden lock on it, which is located on the right side of the selected file. Now you are able to enter the password in the appearing text field.



bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone guide me how to attach bank statements. I have bank statements for the past 8 years and it is password protected. The best way is to scan some of the pages I guess. Can anybody suggest any other easy or optimal way to attach this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


Congratulations


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi
> I received the same when CO contacted me. But do the payslips need to be attested? I had provided all the payslips but I didn't get it attested. I had provided all the documents.


So ground rule:- all photocopies needs to be attested and in case you submitting originals then it may be exempted.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Just a quick question. How long it takes for "routine checks"?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

civil said:


> Just a quick question. How long it takes for "routine checks"?


For that one; many don't have answers unfortunately. 

If I don't hear anything by next week, I would ve to strongly believe that my app has gone for routine. 

Cheers,
J

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> No need to get your documents attested if they are colored scanned.
> 
> Don't waste money on attestations.
> just color scan and upload. I and most of the people do that way.....


Thanks. You have saved bharathyku and myself a lot of hassle


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> to remove password protection use the below free online convertor.
> create new pdf files. you need to put the password just once in the online tool. and it will remove the password protection and create a new file for you....
> 
> https://online2pdf.com/
> ...


 Thanks a lot Suku and Jelli-kallu. You guys are awesome  it worked. I have one more question. There are 53 pages in the statement. Is it OK to just yu upload the document as such?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> For that one; many don't have answers unfortunately.
> 
> If I don't hear anything by next week, I would ve to strongly believe that my app has gone for routine.
> 
> ...


Well they say that every application goes for routine checks..


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

civil said:


> Just a quick question. How long it takes for "routine checks"?


You will never get a straight answer for this Civil...its very much case specific and proximity of CO and team to verify the details..but currently 3-4 months should not indicate external checks in process..BTW i like the couple statement in your signature..lol


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> So I was contacted by my CO and have been asked to provide additional documents to prove my current employment. These documents may include but are not limited to Employment reference (Already provided exactly as required), Pay slips,tax returns, contracts, group certificates and superannuation information.
> 
> I have most of the above documents but getting them attested in Jeddah is a real pain. If there is anyone who knows from where I can get these documents attested then please let me know.


Good to see a fellow from the same city.

You dont need to certify any original documents. Also, payslips would be accepted even on a plain A4 paper (atleast it happened with a friend, that too from Jeddah). Only photocopies are needed to be certified but as we are uploading the document and not physically sending them, scanning photocopy doesnt make any sense. BTW, back in Aug 2014, I attested some copies from a local lawyer for SR 100 per page :S. I can give you his contact details if required. 

Goodluck with your grant.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

Sorry I am jumping in discussions. I have few questions as I got similar request from CO for my application.

Did you claim Australian Experience?
Have you uploaded supporting documents upfront?

I have uploaded all these documents upfront still received same request for my Australian Experience.

Thanks in advance for your input.

Regards,
Nirav



bharathyku said:


> F.A.Ansari said:
> 
> 
> > So I was contacted by my CO and have been asked to provide additional documents to prove my current employment. These documents may include but are not limited to Employment reference (Already provided exactly as required), Pay slips,tax returns, contracts, group certificates and superannuation information.
> ...


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Between what time we can expect grant mail (in IST)?


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Good to see a fellow from the same city.
> 
> You dont need to certify any original documents. Also, payslips would be accepted even on a plain A4 paper (atleast it happened with a friend, that too from Jeddah). Only photocopies are needed to be certified but as we are uploading the document and not physically sending them, scanning photocopy doesnt make any sense. BTW, back in Aug 2014, I attested some copies from a local lawyer for SR 100 per page :S. I can give you his contact details if required.
> 
> Goodluck with your grant.


Happy to hear from you SqOats. I'll try my luck and upload scans of original documents. If you can give me the contact details of that lawyer, just in case needed, then it would be great.

Thank you very much for your help. This forum is amazing


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

civil said:


> Well they say that every application goes for routine checks..


Routine checks and external security checks ESC are two different things. Routine check means employment verification etc. ESC take longer time, anywhere from a month to 6 months. A friend of mine got his grant in 10 months after lodging of application, his case was sent for ESC.

Goodluck with your grant


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Bharathy,
Here is what I did in my case.
I did not upload all the years bank statements. Do you think the CO has all the time to go through the bank statements each page to find out the entry for your salary.

what I did was I created a new pdf . the first page was say suppose May 2013 Salary slip. the second page of the pdf was the bank statement for May 2013 which clearly sohwed the same salary credited to my account. the 3rd page was say suppose September 2013 statement and 4th was sept 2013 bank statement page showing the same salary credited and so on for each pay slips I had.

so if I submitted 5 pay slips I had 5 banks statement pages. alternately arranged as above.
this shows professionalism from our part and easier for the CO to go through our documents also.
he wil be happy going through your case and will not need to go through the 53 pages of bank statements.

Just my 2 thoughts though..... you can do as you like also.....



bharathyku said:


> Thanks a lot Suku and Jelli-kallu. You guys are awesome  it worked. I have one more question. There are 53 pages in the statement. Is it OK to just yu upload the document as such?


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Between what time we can expect grant mail (in IST)?


I assume this will happen in AUS business hours. Right guys? I got it today afternoon AUS time.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Between what time we can expect grant mail (in IST)?


So there are three runs:-

5.530 am:- maximum grants
10-10.30 :- Heard few cases.
12.1230 :- good number of grants.
1 o clock :- wait for next day


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I am jumping in discussions. I have few questions as I got similar request from CO for my application.
> 
> ...


Hi Nirav, I can tell you about my work experience. I didn't claim any Australian Experience as I've never been to Australia. I did upload a work reference only with all the required details mentioned and document was attested as well.

It seems we can/should just upload as many documents as we can to give more evidence of our employment and now I know getting them attested is not necessary if they are original .


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Happy to hear from you SqOats. I'll try my luck and upload scans of original documents. If you can give me the contact details of that lawyer, just in case needed, then it would be great.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help. This forum is amazing


Same here. I am sure colored scan will work. Anyway, I've sent you his contact details in PM. 

Goodluck.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Routine checks and external security checks ESC are two different things. Routine check means employment verification etc. ESC take longer time, anywhere from a month to 6 months. A friend of mine got his grant in 10 months after lodging of application, his case was sent for ESC.
> 
> Goodluck with your grant



Could you please give some idea about the ESC. What things they normally do if the application fall into ESC!!!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> You will never get a straight answer for this Civil...its very much case specific and proximity of CO and team to verify the details..but currently 3-4 months should not indicate external checks in process..BTW i like the couple statement in your signature..lol


Lol


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Routine checks and external security checks ESC are two different things. Routine check means employment verification etc. ESC take longer time, anywhere from a month to 6 months. A friend of mine got his grant in 10 months after lodging of application, his case was sent for ESC.
> 
> Goodluck with your grant


Thanks


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

another day went.. with no moment what so ever...
lol... are they competing with tortoise in speed ??


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Bharathy,
> Here is what I did in my case.
> I did not upload all the years bank statements. Do you think the CO has all the time to go through the bank statements each page to find out the entry for your salary.
> 
> ...


Thanks Suku. How many bank statements are ideal: each year 2 months salary credit should do?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Could you please give some idea about the ESC. What things they normally do if the application fall into ESC!!!


Well they forward your application to their agency & that agency checks whether you are a natonal security threat to them or not. They achieve this through your home department or third party agencies.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> another day went.. with no moment what so ever...
> lol... are they competing with tortoise in speed ??


We have one success Nitin..Sreeindia


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

haha... so, till 12:30PM IST we can wait... good... thanks!!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sreeindia you got your email now?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ideally people say one per quarter. depends on you..
some people also say first and last salary slip.
but if you have one for each quarter should be enough.



bharathyku said:


> Thanks Suku. How many bank statements are ideal: each year 2 months salary credit should do?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> suku1809 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bharathy,
> ...


Definitely be concise and condensed. You don't want to irritate or overwhelm the CO with too much information or any unnecessary information. Also, I didn't certify my pay slips, super Annuation w-2, or form 80. Also, since these files are your sensitive and private documents, I recommend you upload to immiaccount, and not email as attachments. Good luck mate!!


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Can anyone give me the phone number to call them for checking
My CO is from adelaide 

Thanks


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Can anyone give me the phone number to call them for checking
> My CO is from adelaide
> 
> Thanks


+61 731 367 000
You can try calling early hours. Now the time difference is 5.30 hrs and it closes by 4 PM.

Thanks,
S


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> +61 731 367 000
> You can try calling early hours. Now the time difference is 5.30 hrs and it closes by 4 PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> S


Currently Adelaide is 5 hours ahead and Brisbane is 4:30 hours ahead of India.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Currently Adelaide is 5 hours ahead and Brisbane is 4:30 hours ahead of India.


Ah sorry, my bad. Adelaide is 5 hrs, I confused with Sydney time 

Thanks,
S


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Ah sorry, my bad. Adelaide is 5 hrs, I confused with Sydney time
> 
> Thanks,
> S


Thanks SSrng. But what time they start?
8 Am Adelaide time?

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Thanks SSrng. But what time they start?
> 8 Am Adelaide time?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajay


Ajay, the office opens at 9AM Adelaide time.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Ah sorry, my bad. Adelaide is 5 hrs, I confused with Sydney time
> 
> Thanks,
> S


All the best buddy. Could you please update your timeline?

Cheers.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> All the best buddy. Could you please update your timeline?
> 
> Cheers.


Almost similar to yours 

EOI 189 (65 Points): 27 July
EOI Invitation: 2 Aug
Visa Lodged: 5th August
PCC India: 20th August
Medicals: 29th August
CO Assigned: 23th September, requested Form 80 (was about to upload on 23 Sep ) , Aus PCC (not relevant as I did not stay for 12 months) & Birth Certificate for spouse.
Grant: ray:


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SSrng said:


> cooldude555 said:
> 
> 
> > All the best buddy. Could you please update your timeline?
> ...


Good luck on your phone call!! Let us know how it goes! Have your document number and passport number ready because they will ask for those


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Almost similar to yours
> 
> EOI 189 (65 Points): 27 July
> EOI Invitation: 2 Aug
> ...


You bet! Did you upload the requested documents on the 23rd September itself? Looks like a long wait before the CO comes back to our file. Wont be anything before 28 days from the day of initial contact. 

All the best.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

if immi give me 1$ for each time i logged in online...
i will refund all your july people fees... 
Still now moment....


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

I will call tomo and will let u know guys updates

Just a quick check
I have my application ID, tracking ref number and file number with me
Do they ask any other information other than these when we call them
Offcourse i also have my passport number

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> I will call tomo and will let u know guys updates
> 
> Just a quick check
> I have my application ID, tracking ref number and file number with me
> ...


Nothing more than what you have mentioned. They would ask you to confirm your date of birth.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> I will call tomo and will let u know guys updates
> 
> Just a quick check
> I have my application ID, tracking ref number and file number with me
> ...


They will ask you your passport no.,name and date of birth. You call them at 4.45 am. I called them twice .First time a man was not interested to tell me anything but 2nd time after few days a lady picked the phone and after my request she checked my visa status.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> if immi give me 1$ for each time i logged in online...
> I will refund all your july people fees...
> still now moment....



rofl


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> if immi give me 1$ for each time i logged in online...
> i will refund all your july people fees...
> Still now moment....


Me too! With all the constant checking, this process makes me feel like an OBSESSED person and maybe even paranoid on some days....yikes....so we all just need to grab a drink and relax (speaking mostly to myself when I say this).....we will get there soon!!


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone guide me how to attach bank statements. I have bank statements for the past 8 years and it is password protected. The best way is to scan some of the pages I guess. Can anybody suggest any other easy or optimal way to attach this? Thanks in advance!


You can try to print the document and select Microsoft XPS Document Writer. This will save the document as XPS file and then you can print it to a PDF using some of the tools. I prefer PrimoPDF.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Sreeindia you got your email now?


Aus_PK
YES I GOT IT ....Feeling fantastic


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Me too! With all the constant checking, this process makes me feel like an OBSESSED person and maybe even paranoid on some days....yikes....so we all just need to grab a drink and relax (speaking mostly to myself when I say this).....we will get there soon!!


Well I know exactly how that feels. What i did is, just stopped sitting before laptop and went out and roamed around. Everyday found something new to do even if, at some point, immiaccount would come back and hits me somewhere at the back of my mind. This helped me relieve a lot. 
I could bring down checking immiaccount count from say 10 to once a day.

We have a new day with new hopes and all the best guys....:thumb::


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

I called the immigration department and a nice lady spoke to me. 
But she was not ready to check my status and just asked to wait. 

It may take up to 3 weeks after the 28 day period from CO contact. 
She asked me to be patient and wait..

So I guess nothing much left other than waiting.

Ajay


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Ajay,
Tough Luck.
it all depends on who picked up your call.
Some times they check the status some times they don't.

Did she take your application no. DOB etc.
if she didn't take anything and just replied like that. then I suggest you can call again tomorrow.
they will not know that you had called earlier. hope that some one nicer picks up your call next time.

if she noted down your TRN no. and DOB then I suggest wait for some time as she mentioned.

All the best.



ajay1989 said:


> I called the immigration department and a nice lady spoke to me.
> But she was not ready to check my status and just asked to wait.
> 
> It may take up to 3 weeks after the 28 day period from CO contact.
> ...


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Ajay,
> Tough Luck.
> it all depends on who picked up your call.
> Some times they check the status some times they don't.
> ...


Hi Suku,

No she didn't ask me any number. She just gave general answer. 
I will try again may be on Monday and will see. 

Ajay


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Dear forum members,
Pleased to inform that after an eternal wait of 100 days,I have received my grant today morning !!
Me and my family are elated .
Thank you all for helping me to hang on in this super loong wait !!
Wishing all the best to all the members who are expecting a grant .

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Dear forum members,
> Pleased to inform that after an eternal wait of 100 days,I have received my grant today morning !!
> Me and my family are elated .
> Thank you all for helping me to hang on in this super loong wait !!
> ...


Big congrats....Could you please update your signature with your timelines?
thank you!


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi Suku,
> 
> No she didn't ask me any number. She just gave general answer.
> I will try again may be on Monday and will see.
> ...


I noticed three different voices in single day between two hour difference from each time called. If the person is not willing to check the status of your application, then wait and call after two hours, if again you hear same voice then disconnect the call, else if new person you notice then speak with her/ him. They keep changing in single day itself, try calling by 10 am Indian time, I guess by that time, one lady checked my status as I told her I been asked to call back if I don't hear within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Jaideep,
Pleas share your timelines. its always good for other people waiting for updates.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

dwarasilareddy said:


> I noticed three different voices in single day between two hour difference from each time called. If the person is not willing to check the status of your application, then wait and call after two hours, if again you hear same voice then disconnect the call, else if new person you notice then speak with her/ him. They keep changing in single day itself, try calling by 10 am Indian time, I guess by that time, one lady checked my status as I told her I been asked to call back if I don't hear within 3-4 weeks.


Hanging up on someone is considered rude in my opinion. 

I see what you are going thru as I sail in the same boat. 

Just my two cents...

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalchandnani (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello All,

Interested to know if any Business Analyst with 65 points and Date of effect on/after 22 July 2015 has received invitation.

Thanks and Best of Luck all.

Visa: *190 OR 189* | ANZSCO Code: *261111 Business Analyst* | ACS: 25-Mar-2014, Positive | IELTS: 10-Jan-2015: L9.0, R9.0, W7.0, S8.0 | EOI Date of Effect: *22-Jul-2015* with 189-65 AND 190-70 points | [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation]


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You are in the wrong thread bro.....

I suggest go through the thread on EOI awaited for Oct.



vishalchandnani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Interested to know if any Business Analyst with 65 points and Date of effect on/after 22 July 2015 has received invitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> Hanging up on someone is considered rude in my opinion.
> 
> I see what you are going thru as I sail in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Yes, hanging up on someone is absolutely rude, no doubt, I feel same if someone does it to me.

But, what to do here? Where to get your answer? You left in precarious situation of relentless waiting. People applied in much later than you already getting showers of grants and you made to watch them.

With so much of hard work and life to crack the professional examination, just to get positive skill assessment, and then applying a visa, putting you on hold while processing for so long, just dilutes the hopes on it which sometimes make you to be rude to get your answer. This is same with many applicants here.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Yes, hanging up on someone is absolutely rude, no doubt, I feel same if someone does it to me.
> 
> But, what to do here? Where to get your answer? You left in precarious situation of relentless waiting. People applied in much later than you already getting showers of grants and you made to watch them.
> 
> With so much of hard work and life to crack the professional examination, just to get positive skill assessment, and then applying a visa, putting you on hold while processing for so long, just dilutes the hopes on it which sometimes make you to be rude to get your answer. This is same with many applicants here.


Like I mentioned before, I see what you are going through as I am waiting on them as well. We will get there, don't worry. Just hang in there... 

Cheer up mate,
Jai


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Dear forum members,
> Pleased to inform that after an eternal wait of 100 days,I have received my grant today morning !!
> Me and my family are elated .
> Thank you all for helping me to hang on in this super loong wait !!
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations Jaideep!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Any moment today ????


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Any moment today ????


For Jaideep.  
Not sure about his timeline nitin....
Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Dear forum members,
> Pleased to inform that after an eternal wait of 100 days,I have received my grant today morning !!
> Me and my family are elated .
> Thank you all for helping me to hang on in this super loong wait !!
> ...


Very happy to hear you got the grant!! Congrats and go celebrate!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Dear forum members,
> Pleased to inform that after an eternal wait of 100 days,I have received my grant today morning !!
> Me and my family are elated .
> Thank you all for helping me to hang on in this super loong wait !!
> ...


Hi Jay,
Did you call or email them this week? Or just waited and got the grant? Thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Dear forum members,
> Pleased to inform that after an eternal wait of 100 days,I have received my grant today morning !!
> Me and my family are elated .
> Thank you all for helping me to hang on in this super loong wait !!
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for you and your family!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like things have slowed down again. I suppose DIBP don't work 8 hours on fridays


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Jay,
> Did you call or email them this week? Or just waited and got the grant? Thanks


I have called today morning, before lunch Adelaide time. Much to my disappointment, the lady was too rude and not even ready to hear me properly. Just said if you have mailed or done with request complete hang on for 3-4 weeks. CO will get back to you. Well, I didn't call to hear that definitely. I will be away for next 5 days, with little connectivity to internet, so wanted to ensure that CO doesn't come back and ask for any other doc in between. This wait is killing :yawn:

Invitation: Aug 3
Visa Lodged: Aug 5
CO Contact: Sep 23
Grant: :noidea:


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys plz guide me whether to go for PTE to increase my score to 65...my signature has my profile details...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hopefully they will work on us July applicants next week!! Hope we all get visa quickly!! I'm surprised there were only two visa grants this week for our thread.....wonder what's going on on their end. Maybe next week will be better.....I hope!


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

*Whom to Call*



dwarasilareddy said:


> I noticed three different voices in single day between two hour difference from each time called. If the person is not willing to check the status of your application, then wait and call after two hours, if again you hear same voice then disconnect the call, else if new person you notice then speak with her/ him. They keep changing in single day itself, try calling by 10 am Indian time, I guess by that time, one lady checked my status as I told her I been asked to call back if I don't hear within 3-4 weeks.


Can you please tell me the number to call? I have been waiting for CO for last 84 days with everything complete. I have called +61 1300 364 613 once and that was a Satellite IVR. so invain.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Suku,
Quick question....when you got your visa grant, was it an email or immiaccount status change or both at the same time? What should I be looking out for? Thanks


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Can you please tell me the number to call? I have been waiting for CO for last 84 days with everything complete. I have called +61 1300 364 613 once and that was a Satellite IVR. so invain.


When you lodge the visa?


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

joey1 said:


> When you lodge the visa?


16th July

261313- 65 Points.


----------



## CuriousI (Oct 9, 2015)

*189 still waiting*

Hi Everyone!

Just wondered if anyone had comparable experience and could some insight into time frames and/or needing to get intouch with GSM.

189 visa for myself, wife and kid. Mechanical engineer, 75 points. Applying from the UK (no agent).

07/07/2015 EOI granted
08/07/2015 Visa applied for online including all docs as well as South African and UK PCCs and IELTS
20/07/2015 Meds undertaken
08/09/2015 CO contact request for further info asking for unabridged birth certificate of my son
10/09/2015 Provided requested info and pressed request complete button

So is a decision imminent or has enough time passed that I should be getting in touch with GSM (Brisbane)?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

CuriousI said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had comparable experience and could some insight into time frames and/or needing to get intouch with GSM.
> 
> ...


I would say, contact GSM Brisbane


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

Date starts when you get allocated a CO, it's not when you apply online

About 3-4 months for 189


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

CuriousI said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had comparable experience and could some insight into time frames and/or needing to get intouch with GSM.
> 
> ...


Hi

They will not give much information, so if you don't get a reply back regarding your documents then they are fine with what they have and will just process


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats Jai....Please share your time line


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

another success story from different forum.

On behalf of Emmayer:-

"Thought I would let you know that we finally received our visa this morning so happy it's over on to the shine sun.

Applied 16th july
co 31st August
received visa 9th October "


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> another success story from different forum.
> 
> On behalf of Emmayer:-
> 
> ...


Nice! So does that mean grants can be given on a Saturday? I didn't know they worked on Saturdays?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

CuriousI said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had comparable experience and could some insight into time frames and/or needing to get intouch with GSM.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! We have almost identical profile, except for the following: I lodged a day or two ahead of you, am from the USA, I don't have kids, and CO requested PCC and Form 80....all other stuff are identical to yours. For myself, I am going to wait another 2 weeks before calling.....because I think we are very close to getting our visas and I know they have been busy with their strike and holidays.....so they should have more availability now to work on our cases. Please keep me posted on your case, if you decide to call them or if you get your visa since we are so similar! Thanks and good luck mate


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Aus_PK said:
> 
> 
> > another success story from different forum.
> ...


Oops nevermind.....oct 9 is a Friday....I get thrown off sometimes because Australia is a day ahead of the USA.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hey Wanderlust,
I was driving at that time and going to the temple as it was my Birthday.when my phone buzzed 2-3 times indicating I received emails.(Thank God for these Smart Phones)
Out of curiosity I checked who sent me emails at this time in the morning. and saw the emails from auto_letter_genrator id.

So am really not sure. But I think it should be at the same time though I have read in the forum that people can see their case status changed to finalized in IMMI site and then receive the email in some time.(maybe its the case with people who go with agents am not sure). 



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Suku,
> Quick question....when you got your visa grant, was it an email or immiaccount status change or both at the same time? What should I be looking out for? Thanks


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hey Wanderlust,
> I was driving at that time and going to the temple as it was my Birthday.when my phone buzzed 2-3 times indicating I received emails.(Thank God for these Smart Phones)
> Out of curiosity I checked who sent me emails at this time in the morning. and saw the emails from auto_letter_genrator id.
> 
> ...


Thanks Suku. I remember now, it was your bday and I thought that was the best gift ever! Lucky you


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

quick one:- May be for those who got the Visa:-

Is there any obligation both primary and dependent should enter Australia together as no dependent would be allowed to enter the country without primary applicant!! Is this true? Do we have such conditions?


----------



## CuriousI (Oct 9, 2015)

*Visa granted*



CuriousI said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had comparable experience and could some insight into time frames and/or needing to get intouch with GSM.
> 
> ...


So good news. Seems GSM might work Saturdays. Visa granted today! 10/10/2015. That's 3 months from application and a month after CO contact for those looking for time frame estimates.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

CuriousI said:


> So good news. Seems GSM might work Saturdays. Visa granted today! 10/10/2015. That's 3 months from application and a month after CO contact for those looking for time frame estimates.


Many congrats, you got your visa today on Saturday.....did you gone through with employment verification?


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Request if Someone could throw some light on the cost of 189 visa, primary applicant and accompanying person (Wife)
Thank you


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

CuriousI said:


> CuriousI said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone!
> ...


Wow! That's great news! Congrats on your visa grant!!!! So you didn't have to call/email them after all?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

dhawalNpatel said:


> Request if Someone could throw some light on the cost of 189 visa, primary applicant and accompanying person (Wife)
> Thank you


It would be 

Visa fee = AUD 5400 (3600 for you, 1800 for wife)
Qualification Assessment = AUD 600 to 800 (depending upon assessing body)
IELTS - AUD 350 (for you)
Medical = AUD 750 (for both)
Misc = AUD 500

Total around AUD 7800.

This figure might not be accurate and to be used for reference only. Your wife will have to provide evidence for functional English otherwise you will have to pay extra. i-e around AUD 4000 i guess.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> nitinmoudgil said:
> 
> 
> > Any moment today ????
> ...


Hi...
Sorry was not able to access laptop/ mo-site since yesterday.

Following are my timelines..
IELTS : 7.5 band ...Feb 2014
Skills assessment : anzco 233511,industrial engineer applied on 18th November 2014 positive assessment 18th April 2015..(only educational assesmnt no work exp assessed)
EOI filed with 60 points on 1st may 2015.
Invite received on 4th June 2015.
Visa filed on 1st July 2015
PCC : 7th July 2015
CO contact :27th august 2015
Medicals and form 80: 7th sept 2015
Request complete button pressed on 30th sept 2015.
Email sent to case officer on 30th sept 2015.
Grant : 9th Oct 2015.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Jaideep.karnik said:
> 
> 
> > Dear forum members,
> ...


Hi,
I had pressed the request complete button on 30th sept also emailed the CO asking for the status .
Post that I did not call up or mail them ..received a grant on 9th Oct at 5/30 am.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Bro,
No there are no such conditions. The grant letter states NIL conditions for each applicant.

this means each dependent can travel independently. the dependent can travel before main applicant.
there have been many cases where the husband was the secondary applicant and he travelled first before the primary applicant to search for jobs.
its absolutely fine. 



Aus_PK said:


> quick one:- May be for those who got the Visa:-
> 
> Is there any obligation both primary and dependent should enter Australia together as no dependent would be allowed to enter the country without primary applicant!! Is this true? Do we have such conditions?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Bro,
> No there are no such conditions. The grant letter states NIL conditions for each applicant.
> 
> this means each dependent can travel independently. the dependent can travel before main applicant.
> ...


Thanks brother...so for now enjoy weekend..break from forum to continue form Monday..Cheers


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Another week gone.. No update.... Think my CO is busy in rugby world cup gossip lol


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Another week gone.. No update.... Think my CO is busy in rugby world cup gossip lol


Lol, your CO must be rugby gossiping with my CO. Next week is going to be our week!!!!! I just feel it


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

I hope it's my week too. This wait is such a torture!


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi!

I got invitation on 6th of July for 261312 Developer Programmer and launched 189 visa with 65 points on same day. 

CO requested for Form 80 for my wife and my name change certificate on 7th September and I've provided them on 16th Sept and clicked on Request complete and also sent an email to case officer same day. 

I have no update ever since and no reply to my email as well (I've received an acknowledgment though). Status says "Assessment in progress"

Any thoughts?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got invitation on 6th of July for 261312 Developer Programmer and launched 189 visa with 65 points on same day.
> 
> ...


I have also same status after submitting requested documents on12 September. No updates.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got invitation on 6th of July for 261312 Developer Programmer and launched 189 visa with 65 points on same day.
> 
> ...


I know whats happening in your case


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got invitation on 6th of July for 261312 Developer Programmer and launched 189 visa with 65 points on same day.
> 
> ...


Hi! Can you please give me some details on the name change and what your situation is? Did you have a name change before you applied for visa or did the CO request for you to apply for a name change certificate? 

I am concern because I have a nick name (alias name), but I have never applied for any legal name change documents and hope that this won't be a problem for them! I'm worried now! Thanks!


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi! Can you please give me some details on the name change and what your situation is? Did you have a name change before you applied for visa or did the CO request for you to apply for a name change certificate? I am concern because I have a nick name (alias name), but I have never applied for any legal name change documents and hope that this won't be a problem for them! I'm worried now! Thanks!


I had a very big name and my old passport shows that. Later I've changed cut short the name and applied for new passport. This process was done back in India and I never had any documents for this. I've mentioned my old name as former name in my student visa and 489 visa but I was never asked to provide any certificates. 

I checked with Indian consulate and they gave me a document mentioning my old name and old passport number, new name and new passport number. I hope this document helps.


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> I know whats happening in your case


 Hi! Do you think I should call GSM Brisbane and speak to them? If yes, what is the best time to call them? Any idea? 
Thank you


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

@Aus_PK thanks for the reply. I've hit the request complete button.. also i've also dropped them a mail but with the attachments. Hope this would be cool with them.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a similar e-mail from the Brisbane team and have been requested for Form 80.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I've uploaded the docs and hit request complete. Also emailed the docs to them. Hope to see that heavenly email soon 

Whats up with your case? any news?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Thanks for replying. I've uploaded the docs and hit request complete. Also emailed the docs to them. Hope to see that heavenly email soon
> 
> Whats up with your case? any news?


No further update on my case. Am hoping to hear some good news in the coming week. Lets see how it goes. Its ridiculous that COs doesnt come back to the files for 28 days after requesting additional information. I dont see a point in introducing the "request complete" button if this is how they want to deal with files on which information is requested.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

109 days..very desperate indeed.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> 109 days..very desperate indeed.


You would definitely get your grant this week. Fingers crossed for you. good luck champ.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Can you please give me some details on the name change and what your situation is? Did you have a name change before you applied for visa or did the CO request for you to apply for a name change certificate? I am concern because I have a nick name (alias name), but I have never applied for any legal name change documents and hope that this won't be a problem for them! I'm worried now! Thanks!
> ...


Thanks for your response! Your name Change document from your consulate sounds like it will work perfectly. Good luck mate!!  I hope this new week brings us all much luck!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Its that day of the week again. All the best to everyone waiting for an update.
Hope this week brings joy to everyone.... Hang on , We are almost there.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Its that day of the week again. All the best to everyone waiting for an update.
> Hope this week brings joy to everyone.... Hang on , We are almost there.


Thanks suku, I really hope we folks from the backlog group get cleared this week! This endless wait (Without timelines) is a pain!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw a guy who lodged application on 7th Sep get a grant today. That would be jus 35 days 
Is it that they have now moved on to September guys.... What about June and July people.
this is really strange.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> Saw a guy who lodged application on 7th Sep get a grant today. That would be jus 35 days
> Is it that they have now moved on to September guys.... What about June and July people.
> this is really strange.


What????:noidea:


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Saw a guy who lodged application on 7th Sep get a grant today. That would be jus 35 days
> Is it that they have now moved on to September guys.... What about June and July people.
> this is really strange.


Ouch! That hurts! Feeling forgotten now. Hopefully a little bird reminds them to include us in their process!! Wishing....hoping...,and praying


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

The week is still young and just started! I'm sending positive energy out to the universe! They will think about us and grant us visas soon!!  wishing us all the best!


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> The week is still young and just started! I'm sending positive energy out to the universe! They will think about us and grant us visas soon!!  wishing us all the best!


Hi, could you please share the timeline of your application? I am a 190 July applicant..feel desperate now..


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Today is my 28th day since CO contacted!!
Counting my days from here 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence)
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Today is my 28th day since CO contacted!!
> Counting my days from here
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




32 days since CO contacted. Still counting!!


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Yet another day ends...


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

ajay1989 said:


> 32 days since CO contacted. Still counting!!


Hey Ajay- Same pinch! I just calculated mine after reading your post and its been 32 days since I clicked request complete button  

Cheers,
J


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

hwy said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > The week is still young and just started! I'm sending positive energy out to the universe! They will think about us and grant us visas soon!!
> ...


I lodged July 7. 

First CO contacted me on Aug 31 which I then immediately supplied all of the requested documents. 

Second CO requested more documents on sept 10....I uploaded all these forms on sept 18 and received confirmation from them that documents were successfully received. 

Now I'm waiting.....I'm not going to call because I don't want to mess anything up.....I'm just going to try to be patient since I feel very close to a visa grant 

Wishing you good luck mate!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

32 days since CO contacted


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

My CO is from Adelaide. What about you guys?


----------



## cool-man (Oct 12, 2015)

its 39 days since i click the request complete button and 98 days from the date of 189 visa lodged date. Still waiting for the visa grant. I didn't make any call so far, can somebody advice me whether should i make call or still wait? Thanks


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

No moment what so ever...
This is irritating...


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Can you please tell me the number to call? I have been waiting for CO for last 86 days with everything complete. I have called +61 1300 364 613 once and that was a Satellite IVR. so invain.

I applied on 16th July and waiting for CO (261313 65 points)


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Same here.. from Adelaide only...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence)
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

The visa grant has become a dream to me now. Yesterday, in my sleep, I dreamt of getting the grant email, on the 13th, i.e. tomorrow!

I wonder what is DIBP upto!!!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

14/07/15 --only update is employment verification by call last week.

Then DIBP slept again.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> The visa grant has become a dream to me now. Yesterday, in my sleep, I dreamt of getting the grant email, on the 13th, i.e. tomorrow!
> 
> I wonder what is DIBP upto!!!


I hope your dream comes true mate!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> 14/07/15 --only update is employment verification by call last week.
> 
> Then DIBP slept again.


Ohhhh that means you are super close!!!!! They are working on your application!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I lodged July 7.
> 
> First CO contacted me on Aug 31 which I then immediately supplied all of the requested documents.
> 
> ...


I dont understand the whole concept of multiple CO's requesting different documents. This is just a way to buy more time by keeping the file on hold for another month. This just doesnt make any sense. Anyways, theres nothing much we can do than waiting. Wish you good luck champ.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Ohhhh that means you are super close!!!!! They are working on your application!


I am wonder, how are they dealing with our cases. 

So confused.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

First time in my life, I am understanding the meaning of "Slow and Steady wins the race". In fact it has been slow and sluggish now


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Very difficult to wait. I think if they built any mechanism to make things transparent then applicants will be in relief.


Visa 189 - 23 Jul
CO - Polio - 21 Sep
Grant -----------------


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged July 7.
> ...


Ya, I was very sad (and upset) when I got the second CO as it further lingered my case. I don't know anyone else who got a second CO though! Anyhow, I am not going to call them because I want to avoid getting an additional CO!! I'm going to try to be patient and wish for the best now. We are very close!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Very difficult to wait. I think if they built any mechanism to make things transparent then applicants will be in relief.
> 
> 
> Visa 189 - 23 Jul
> ...


\
I guess, they don't have any standard procedure , they are doing whatever they want. but, it must have a limit.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Process of PR can not be transparent.. It involves high security checks considering the crime rate..they will do their best not to let any anti social elements to become part of Australian society and then pose any threats...I am not saying all awaited candidates are criminals but detailed check becomes necessity in today's world...I still say Australia n process is still fast and transparent compared to other countries where applications are not even picked for months or years....BTW PR is a privileged not a right... We should be thankful they gave us the chance... Hope it seen positively.. Cheers brother I am on 105 days now


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Ya, I was very sad (and upset) when I got the second CO as it further lingered my case. I don't know anyone else who got a second CO though! Anyhow, I am not going to call them because I want to avoid getting an additional CO!! I'm going to try to be patient and wish for the best now. We are very close!


I have come across a case wherein a person was allotted a second CO and was requested to provide the full form of SAP in his form 80 and then the file was put on hold for another 28 days. Ridiculous!!!!!

Yes, refrain from calling them and I see you grant is around the corner. Good luck.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> The visa grant has become a dream to me now. Yesterday, in my sleep, I dreamt of getting the grant email, on the 13th, i.e. tomorrow!
> 
> I wonder what is DIBP upto!!!


WOw!!!
Even I dreamt yesterday night that I got the grant...


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> WOw!!! Even I dreamt yesterday night that I got the grant...


 I didn't sleep last night. I was just waiting for the day break and grant notification. God bless us.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> WOw!!!
> Even I dreamt yesterday night that I got the grant...


Best of luck mate .


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Guys I need your help. Last night I checked (view application) in my immiaccount. My agent made many mistakes... he put wrong dates and years of my certificates
2nd mistake is as I have 4 year experience but he typed less than three years
As I went to Australia in 2008 on study visa and in 2011i came back to India on pregnancy leave. After delivery when I checked my visa was cancel but my agent typed overstayed which is totally wrong. 
When I told him about all this he said he will correct it. Now he sent me a correction form for my signature. 
Why he sent me this form I didn't provide him wrong information. In form 80 we typed everything correct which is already submitted. 
Now my question is should I sign this form or not? Should he sign this because he made these mistakes?
Thanks


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Guys I need your help. Last night I checked (view application) in my immiaccount. My agent made many mistakes... he put wrong dates and years of my certificates
> 2nd mistake is as I have 4 year experience but he typed less than three years
> As I went to Australia in 2008 on study visa and in 2011i came back to India on pregnancy leave. After delivery when I checked my visa was cancel but my agent typed overstayed which is totally wrong.
> When I told him about all this he said he will correct it. Now he sent me a correction form for my signature.
> ...


deepgill, I would suggest you to wait for some senior people in this forum to advise you on this. Is your agent MARA registered?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Yes,cooldude he is a mara registered agent. I said him why I will sign this form then he said I have to sign but email id will be their. I am waiting for expert's answer. I can't take any decision.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Yes,cooldude he is a mara registered agent. I said him why I will sign this form then he said I have to sign but email id will be their. I am waiting for expert's answer. I can't take any decision.


Do you know the form number by any chance? Yes, please wait for expert suggestions before signing the form. All the best.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Guys I need your help. Last night I checked (view application) in my immiaccount. My agent made many mistakes... he put wrong dates and years of my certificates
> 2nd mistake is as I have 4 year experience but he typed less than three years
> As I went to Australia in 2008 on study visa and in 2011i came back to India on pregnancy leave. After delivery when I checked my visa was cancel but my agent typed overstayed which is totally wrong.
> When I told him about all this he said he will correct it. Now he sent me a correction form for my signature.
> ...


Ridiculous people.... you should as for the refund... because of excess wait you have to do for thr mistake...

hold thr payment... infact ask them for compensation...


----------



## MissWaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Greetings to all the members of this forum… stumbled across this site and had been reading your posts… anyways, i called GSM Adelaide 10/10/15 to follow up… was told to wait.. BUT….the lady I spoke to told me they are now looking into applications with CO contact on sept 3-4… so maybe its now just a matter of 1-2 weeks wait for applicants with CO contact around sept 9, like me… crossed fingers


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Lol... i have this intuition that they gonna delay the processing so much.. that some of us might loose the age points... lol lol


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Lets see what happens guys


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Lets see what happens guys


I am not an Expert..but my view point-

Please have a detailed discussion with your Agent on how he wants proceed and how he would project your case from here on..
Since he is MARA agent I trust he will be heard and please make sure that he will take the ownership here... you need convince him..have all communication in black and white..

I see that you have not over claimed points so should be ok..Further you wont be able to contact directly to DIBP since all correspondence is through Agent...hence only way out is resolve this amicably..of course be aware what you sign with him next..you are on last step so dnt throw it away...keep aside frustration and talk to him..if possible have a meeting..thats the only way out i see..Best Wishes


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> I am not an Expert..but my view point-
> 
> Please have a detailed discussion with your Agent on how he wants proceed and how he would project your case from here on..
> Since he is MARA agent I trust he will be heard and please make sure that he will take the ownership here... you need convince him..have all communication in black and white..
> ...


Thanks a lot mate. He sent me 1023 form


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Do you know the form number by any chance? Yes, please wait for expert suggestions before signing the form. All the best.


It is 1023 form


----------



## falcon_daryush (May 8, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Guys I need your help. Last night I checked (view application) in my immiaccount. My agent made many mistakes... he put wrong dates and years of my certificates
> 2nd mistake is as I have 4 year experience but he typed less than three years
> As I went to Australia in 2008 on study visa and in 2011i came back to India on pregnancy leave. After delivery when I checked my visa was cancel but my agent typed overstayed which is totally wrong.
> When I told him about all this he said he will correct it. Now he sent me a correction form for my signature.
> ...


You must tell your agent that "you are paying them" money for a good professional service. Making such shocking mistakes is not ok and not acceptable. Ask them to give back your money and tell them that they are not worth your time and money. Find out what the law says about such issues in your country and if possible lodge a complaint and take them to court. 

May I ask is your agent from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Somalia, Nigeria or Germany? Mostly agents from these countries are just interested in money and show lack of professionalism, no knowledge about the visa process and have zero respect for their client.


----------



## falcon_daryush (May 8, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Ya, I was very sad (and upset) when I got the second CO as it further lingered my case. I don't know anyone else who got a second CO though! Anyhow, I am not going to call them because I want to avoid getting an additional CO!! I'm going to try to be patient and wish for the best now. We are very close!


second CO? I think you must have called and they must have asked you to send Form 80 or payslips, this is good since they have asked u everything they need to make a decision. Calling them now is of no use. I did call yesterday and I was told that after submitting form 80 you need to wait 28 days before CO will even touch your application :juggle:


----------



## falcon_daryush (May 8, 2015)

caselven said:


> yes I have called them on Monday they told me to wait until a CO is allocated as they have a lot of applications to study.
> 
> Don't know how it works as I have seen people from september got their grants or has been allocated.


hey habibi do not worry, you must have have been allocated a CO by now. yes its confusing, there are people from September who have even got a visa grant!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

falcon_daryush said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, I was very sad (and upset) when I got the second CO as it further lingered my case. I don't know anyone else who got a second CO though! Anyhow, I am not going to call them because I want to avoid getting an additional CO!! I'm going to try to be patient and wish for the best now. We are very close!
> ...


Thanks Falcon Daryush! I agree with you, I have to just wait this one out. Trying my best to be patient, but it is hard and I do get stressed. I'm at 32+ days since second CO contacted.....I hope they grant me a visa soon!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

falcon_daryush said:


> You must tell your agent that "you are paying them" money for a good professional service. Making such shocking mistakes is not ok and not acceptable. Ask them to give back your money and tell them that they are not worth your time and money. Find out what the law says about such issues in your country and if possible lodge a complaint and take them to court.
> 
> May I ask is your agent from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Somalia, Nigeria or Germany? Mostly agents from these countries are just interested in money and show lack of professionalism, no knowledge about the visa process and have zero respect for their client.


Thanks for your kind help. He is from India


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Hmmmm, another day of waiting and refreshing of the IMMI application status page! When will it end!!??


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Nitin,
LOL . No this cannot happen. as once you get an invite any change in age will not matter or change your points.
even if you cross the threshold. it will only matter until you get an invite.



nitinmoudgil said:


> Lol... i have this intuition that they gonna delay the processing so much.. that some of us might loose the age points... lol lol


----------



## cool-man (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello,


its 41 days since i provided all additional documents that CO has asked, till no responds 

Visa lodged on 7th July 2015
CO contacted on 31st Aug 2015
Click on request completed button on 2nd Sep 2015
Waiting for the grant ;;;;

Can any body recommend whether i should call or wait for some times

Thanks


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just dropping in for updates from any early july applicants..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

civil said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just dropping in for updates from any early july applicants..


Post SreeIndia's grant, its been dry for July guys for the past 2 weeks.

Lets all just wait and watch.

Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

cool-man said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> its 41 days since i provided all additional documents that CO has asked, till no responds
> ...


Did you click the ''request complete'' button? As per DIBP, they take a minimum of 28 days from the date of initial CO contact to get back to your file again.

Of late, whenever an applicant is calling DIBP, they have a standard response that a CO would come back to the file only after 35 days.

Either ways, you are done with the maximum time period and hence there is no harm in calling them now.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> Did you click the ''request complete'' button? As per DIBP, they take a minimum of 28 days from the date of initial CO contact to get back to your file again.
> 
> Of late, whenever an applicant is calling DIBP, they have a standard response that a CO would come back to the file only after 35 days.
> 
> Either ways, you are done with the maximum time period and hence there is no harm in calling them now.


lol this 28 days is a myth.... aka not real...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> lol this 28 days is a myth.... aka not real...


I second that. But, theres no other option than going by what DIBP has to say. Howz things with your file?


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

civil said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just dropping in for updates from any early july applicants..


Update: Another day passed. now 87 days since I lodged (16th July). No CO yet.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Update: Another day passed. now 87 days since I lodged (16th July). No CO yet.


You should call GSM to know your application status. 

Did you call them before?


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> You should call GSM to know your application status.
> 
> Did you call them before?


I called GSM 2 weeks ago and a lady said that COs allocated to 2nd July applicants. So please wait. She just asked my lodging date. No details. :confused2:


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

June dried up,July dried up, Aug dried up...where they are spending there time would be interesting to know


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> June dried up,July dried up, Aug dried up...where they are spending there time would be interesting to know


Seriously!! What are they doing?? 

Are they slowing down processing of economic immigrants, to manage the Syrian refugee crises?
Australia's response to the Syrian humanitarian crisis


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Seriously!! What are they doing??
> 
> Are they slowing down processing of economic immigrants, to manage the Syrian refugee crises?
> Australia's response to the Syrian humanitarian crisis


How are you relating this article with the skilled migration programme? I am not able to figure out any relation other than a good humanitarian step for the poor, weak and deprived.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

It has been 102 days for me. It looks like they have divided the teams so only a very small group of COs is taking care of the backlog while we sit and watch people who submitted their applications in September happily get their grants. I have nothing against anyone receiving their grants, but I would really appreciate some fairness from DIBP. They should not be addressing more recent applications until the old ones have been pending for so long. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

I meant "...while the old ones have been pending for so long."

Thank God that is not an IELTS or PTE test.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

sonivEX said:


> It has been 102 days for me. It looks like they have divided the teams so only a very small group of COs is taking care of the backlog while we sit and watch people who submitted their applications in September happily get their grants. I have nothing against anyone receiving their grants, but I would really appreciate some fairness from DIBP. They should not be addressing more recent applications until the old ones have been pending for so long. Is that too much to ask?


I agree with you sonivex on this, a September applicant can readily afford to wait a week or ten days, which time CO could allot to clear backlogs but they are not doing this by any chance, kept May / June / July applicants to rot, making frustrated and anguish. 

I remember in the month of July & early August many backlog applicants of March / April/ May got their grants by just making a call to DIBP. But, that telephone number has eventually became a joke and helpless. I didn't find recently anyone on this forum mentioning that they got their grant within 30 mints / 1 hour etc of making a phone call to DIBP. That "request complete" button on immi account hasn't got any value to be acknowledged and purpose served.


----------



## sunil_cdma (Sep 11, 2014)

I am at very first stage of PR 190 Visa application. Have IELTS= overall 7 in hand --> Completed CDR, CPD and Employee Summary--> have PCC in hand from China being working there for around 1 year--> have all other docs like Marriage Certf, Qualification Certf, Transcript and Spouse Qualifications with her IELTS=Overall 6 in hand.

Please help knowing the steps for 190 Visa Application and how are my chances under Teleocmmunication Engineer Category with 13 years of telecom expreince. Thanks Friends-Sunil.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> I second that. But, theres no other option than going by what DIBP has to say. Howz things with your file?


Nothing new just same update...


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

When I called immigration they did say the processing starts when CO is allocated not when you lodged




Invite : 6 July
Lodged application : 8 July 
Medical: 20 July 
Requested documents: 4 September 
Grant ......


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

For those who called the GSM and reveive their grants within 10min/30min/1hr, I am wondering what did they ask?? Did they just say "could you please help me check the status of my application"?? And then received their grants?


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Agent was asked to open the sealed PCC, scan and email. Sent the scan copy ot agent who has uploaded the same. Hope they don't wait for another 28 days to have a look at the same.

*Details & Timeline:*
189 (With 70 points) | 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) | ACS Grant (BE, CS): 27-Jan-2015 | IELTS (28-Feb-2015): Points claimed = 10 | EOI submitted: 19-Mary-2015 | Invite Grant: 06-Jul-2015 | 189 visa lodged: 08-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 20-Aug-2015 | Information requested: 04-Sep-2015 | Response Provided: 09-Sep-2015 | Request Completed: 30-Sep-15 | 2nd CO Contact & PCC Upload: 13-Oct-15


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Agent was asked to open the sealed PCC, scan and email. Sent the scan copy ot agent who has uploaded the same. Hope they don't wait for another 28 days to have a look at the same.
> 
> *Details & Timeline:*
> 189 (With 70 points) | 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) | ACS Grant (BE, CS): 27-Jan-2015 | IELTS (28-Feb-2015): Points claimed = 10 | EOI submitted: 19-Mary-2015 | Invite Grant: 06-Jul-2015 | 189 visa lodged: 08-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 20-Aug-2015 | Information requested: 04-Sep-2015 | Response Provided: 09-Sep-2015 | Request Completed: 30-Sep-15 | 2nd CO Contact & PCC Upload: 13-Oct-15


Hi TheSaint,
I notice you have "2nd CO" like I do. 

Did your second CO request different documents than your first CO? 

Also, why did you get a second CO.....was it because you called/contacted them?? 

I had a second CO assigned as a result of calling them. Hence, calling them backfired, in my case at least. Thanks for your info, I am just trying to compare our similar situation.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.

Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).

I would feel that though this decision could be taken much earlier when they reviewed my application on 19 Sep, anyways, hang on guyz, your day is not far away.

This forum has been immensely helpful for each and every step of PR process, thanks to one and all. Special thanks to Keeda, you are very helpful nature. I wish each and every one waiting speedy grant.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


You know what?! The visa grants are so far and few that when forum members announce their grants, it feels as if I have gotten the grant. I am happy for you!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!!!! Very happy for you and happy to hear there's movement! Have fun celebrating!! Keep in touch mate!

When did you lodge? Also, was your team from Adelaide or Brisbane? My CO is Adelaide, so I'm just curious. Thanks


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa)
ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014
PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69)
EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points)
PCC: 14 May 2015
Invite Received: 06 July 2015
Medical Examination: 15 July 2015
Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015
CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence)
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi TheSaint,
> I notice you have "2nd CO" like I do.
> 
> Did your second CO request different documents than your first CO?
> ...


Hi,
I did not have a second CO assigned to my file. It was the same CO who came back and responded that I can open the PCC (which was in a sealed envelope stating that it should be opened only by the immigration authority), scan and send the copy.

CO had initially asked for this PCC to which agent had sought clarification on the next day as to how this has to be handled. CO obliged with a response after another reminder email day before yesterday.

I have never called them. I have only been bugging my agent to follow up.


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Hello!

Good to know that you got the golden email. all the very best for your new journey of life.

I am still in queue. i applied Visa on 28th june and CO allotted on 20th aug...now eagerly waiting for golden email...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi TheSaint,
> I notice you have "2nd CO" like I do.
> 
> Did your second CO request different documents than your first CO?
> ...


Hello Wanderlustozzie,

How did the conversation go when you had called DIBP. :sad:
I had planned to call them today, but after seeing you mail I refrained myself from calling them. 

What did the second CO prompt for ? 



Thanks,
Sree


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...



Congratulation buddy.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Yesterday I have called GSM once again, one lady picked up my call and informed me that my CO has been allocated in September and its under normal process. Since, I have had enough evidence for each section of claimed points thus no more documents is required by the CO till now. 

She told me to "Wait with patient", they are trying to finalize all applications with 3-months time-stamp, but there are huge applications rather than the no of CO are in GSM team which causing delay. I requested to share CO team info, but she replied its confident and if CO needs any info/doc then CO will contact with me. She also double checked my email address. 

Hope, every thing is going well there. 

Anyone in my category?


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

*Change in Circumstances*

Hi!

I have launched 189 on 6th of July and CO contacted me on 7th September, he asked me to provide Personal Particulars form for my Wife and also few documents from me.

I've submitted documents and clicked request complete on 16th September and there was no progress ever since.

Now my wife is switching jobs in next couple of days and am I required to submit a Change in circumstances form 1022 when she switches job? Or should I just leave it alone as I have provided current information as on 16th September? We are not claiming any points for my wife anyhow. 

Thanks in advance.

Sujith


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations buddy. Very happy for you. I have been going through your posts for sometime now and your posts reflects your frustration. Finally, you made it. All the best


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification" 

This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Congratulations.. Have a great time ahead


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats mate..... Enjoy your day.....



singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Congrats Singh...don't forget us. Stay in forum for moral support


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Congratulations!! And good luck for your future plans!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...



WOW....many congrats.....

So, 30-July applicant processed


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Congrats Singh...don't forget us. Stay in forum for moral support


I'm always here......we all gotta stick around because it's still a long way to go!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

joey1 said:


> WOW....many congrats.....
> 
> So, 30-July applicant processed


yupp! thanks!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Congratulations ..singh and best of luck .


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations.. Have a great time ahead


Thanks andy!!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congrats mate..... Enjoy your day.....


Thanks suku!!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations ..singh and best of luck .


Thank you deepgill!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Time to party harder mate... Congratulations!!!:second:


----------



## karthik_rk (Mar 23, 2015)

Hearty congratulations. Both our signatures are pretty much the same. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Time to party harder mate... Congratulations!!!:second:


Thats the plan buddy, thanks! :eyebrows:


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

karthik_rk said:


> Hearty congratulations. Both our signatures are pretty much the same. My fingers are crossed.


Thanks! hope your signature's next update follow suit.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Awesome. Congratulations buddy. All the very best.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Its very Random; no trend what so ever..Singh Visa does not indicate that all applicants are processed till this date...now its more to do with CO contact days..again just an educated guess


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TheSaint,
> ...


Thanks for the response!  good luck on your visa mate !


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TheSaint,
> ...


 Hi Sree, 
My short phone call went like so: a nice lady picked up the phone, I asked for a status update, she pulled up my file and politely said she will look at it, I said thanks, end of phone call. Twenty minutes later, she emailed me requesting form 80 and PCC. I was very sad about this second co requesting different documents than my first co. This differs from my first co who asked for payslips which I had immediately uploaded two weeks before I had made the phone call. So, before you call, you might want to think twice because a different co can be picky and request more documents which resets the clock back!! I'm still waiting for visa. Trying my best to stay positive and excited for my move to Oz 

Lodged visa: July 7.

First CO contact: August 31. I Uploaded all documents immediately.

Called dibp: sept 10.
(New) Second CO: sept 10. 
I uploaded all documents on sept 18.

Grant: soon.....I hope!  good luck to all you mates!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats!!!!!! I'm very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Singh,
Was your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane ? Thanks


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I wonder how many June/July applicants are left in their backlog?!?! 

How long is this line. I wonder where in line I am. Just thinking out loud. Feeling like they forgot about me  I hope we get a grant this week!! Crossing my fingers and toes!!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Singh,
> Was your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane ? Thanks


Thanks, My CO is from Brisbane.


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm with you buddy! 



Wanderlustozzie said:


> I wonder how many June/July applicants are left in their backlog?!?! How long is this line. I wonder where in line I am. Just thinking out loud. Feeling like they forgot about me  I hope we get a grant this week!! Crossing my fingers and toes!!


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Any help in this regard guys?


SujithSagar said:


> Hi! I have launched 189 on 6th of July and CO contacted me on 7th September, he asked me to provide Personal Particulars form for my Wife and also few documents from me. I've submitted documents and clicked request complete on 16th September and there was no progress ever since. Now my wife is switching jobs in next couple of days and am I required to submit a Change in circumstances form 1022 when she switches job? Or should I just leave it alone as I have provided current information as on 16th September? We are not claiming any points for my wife anyhow. Thanks in advance. Sujith


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I wonder how many June/July applicants are left in their backlog?!?!
> 
> How long is this line. I wonder where in line I am. Just thinking out loud. Feeling like they forgot about me  I hope we get a grant this week!! Crossing my fingers and toes!!


Line is long enough as I see and remember..because of anxiety we are in this forum and sharing things..but I see good amount of people who silently read the forum and sip beer for next updates..and then there would be another set of people who dnt bother to be on forum..Take as it comes types..So still many are left...One thing for sure if you have all genuine papers you will be granted Visa...delay is killing..but when I imagine rest of my life this wait seems so small..A month + or - wont change the destiny..Keep writing and enjoy the thread


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Aus_PK said:


> Line is long enough as I see and remember..because of anxiety we are in this forum and sharing things..but I see good amount of people who silently read the forum and sip beer for next updates..and then there would be another set of people who dnt bother to be on forum..Take as it comes types..So still many are left...One thing for sure if you have all genuine papers you will be granted Visa...delay is killing..but when I imagine rest of my life this wait seems so small..A month + or - wont change the destiny..Keep writing and enjoy the thread


Yep... Just matter of time before we bag the visa...

Cheers,
J

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Any help in this regard guys?


If you have some weeks in hand then suggest to wait...have they requested any particular work history? In my case they requested my spouse work history for couple of organization out of 5..though they mentioned the specific company name and designation..In case they are not specific in request then it would be good idea to call or dop an email before filling a form...ut purely from my point if view I dnt think so there is any need to intimate unless ask because circumstances keep on changing..after all we are not stand still..Best Wishes


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

The day we got an invite it was destined that getting a VISA is matter of time.
its just that some people get sooner and for some it takes time. at the end of the day what matter's is , if you have been honest with your claims. if you have provided sufficient proofs then no one can stop you from getting the grant.
if this does not teaches us anything else it teaches us the virtue of patience. you are almost there. COnsider this a Marathon , some people reach the finish line sooner and some take time. like some one said " keep on Walking" destination is near.
All the best to everyone. keep the flame alive.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> The day we got an invite it was destined that getting a VISA is matter of time.
> its just that some people get sooner and for some it takes time. at the end of the day what matter's is , if you have been honest with your claims. if you have provided sufficient proofs then no one can stop you from getting the grant.
> if this does not teaches us anything else it teaches us the virtue of patience. you are almost there. COnsider this a Marathon , some people reach the finish line sooner and some take time. like some one said " keep on Walking" destination is near.
> All the best to everyone. keep the flame alive.


Well said Suku..Flame is very well alive...its so alive that daily I burn 2 full charge of my phone..


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> You know what?! The visa grants are so far and few that when forum members announce their grants, it feels as if I have gotten the grant. I am happy for you!


Thx mate, I wish speedy grant for you.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! Very happy for you and happy to hear there's movement! Have fun celebrating!! Keep in touch mate!
> 
> When did you lodge? Also, was your team from Adelaide or Brisbane? My CO is Adelaide, so I'm just curious. Thanks


Thx buddy, I lodged on 23/6/15. My team was from Adelaide. All the best.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Villa26 said:


> Hearty Congratulations!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Villa26 thank you, I wish you speedy grant, where you from AP?


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> Congratulations


Thx mate, update your timeline.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)


I think they will reject my case now ...
Any motivational thing one can say in this ????


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

zenithnk28 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Good to know that you got the golden email. all the very best for your new journey of life.
> 
> I am still in queue. i applied Visa on 28th june and CO allotted on 20th aug...now eagerly waiting for golden email...:fingerscrossed:


Thx zenithnk, what did CO requested you? Did you call them? They may be sleeping sometimes what I feel. 

You been waiting long, hang in there. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)
> 
> 
> I think they will reject my case now ...
> Any motivational thing one can say in this ????


Is declaration on Company Letter head?


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

zenithnk28 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Good to know that you got the golden email. all the very best for your new journey of life.
> 
> I am still in queue. i applied Visa on 28th june and CO allotted on 20th aug...now eagerly waiting for golden email...:fingerscrossed:


Thx zenithnk, I feel for you, what did CO requested you? Did you call them? They may be sleeping sometimes what I feel. 

You been waiting long, hang in there. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Nitin,
Don't worry. Everything will be fine.
Usually when there is any conflicting information DIBP will send you a letter to comment from yourCO stating that they have received some adverse information related to your previous employer. You need to reply to that information giving them the reason why this information given by your employer.
You may need to prove your employment by giving more proofs about that employment and you may need to give explanation about the conflicting claims by your employer.
I hope it gets sorted out soon bro.....all the best.



nitinmoudgil said:


> People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)
> 
> 
> I think they will reject my case now ...
> Any motivational thing one can say in this ????


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Congratulation buddy.


Thx mate, wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Is declaration on Company Letter head?


No it was stamp paper thing...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)
> 
> 
> I think they will reject my case now ...
> Any motivational thing one can say in this ????


They sending documents to the company HR/ CEO for verification even if it is a SD is not unheard of. Has happened earlier, from what I remember with- Senthil, Monty and/ or Ravi. But, all they ask is whether the contents of the documents are correct and true- i.e. whether you were really employed there and if you really performed those duties and possess those skills. They shouldn't be asking the company owner about whether he authored the SD! He obviously did not.

Your visa will not be refused. So relax, but be prepared to receive a "Natural Justice" or "Adverse Information Received" email from DIBP with contents somewhat like "give us reasons why we should not refuse your visa". Like this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

You will be provided with 28 days deadline to respond.

If you search these forums or google for the above underlined keywords, you should get some help by reading about member experiences who had to go through this ordeal. All I can say is that this is not the end. You will be given a chance to reply. You should start preparing towards it- the most beneficial document would be a SD from the owner himself stating the facts about what happened on the call and the reasons about his replies (that they asked if it was his document, and since it was not, he replied in negative). Additionally, it would help if he can pen down that the job descriptions in the said SD are indeed correct.

All the best.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)
> 
> 
> I think they will reject my case now ...
> Any motivational thing one can say in this ????


They cannot straightaway reject your case, they will mail you natural justice mail as adverse info received to comment, be ready with all docs and explanation that your claims are legitimate.

Don't worry mate, you can definitely cross this hurdle, although it delays the process, search the forum with the key word " natural justice mail", there are applicants who came out of this successfully on this forum. One member jpadda, pranavjalpa is going through similar situation here on the forum.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> hi Nitin,
> Don't worry. Everything will be fine.
> Usually when there is any conflicting information DIBP will send you a letter to comment from yourCO stating that they have received some adverse information related to your previous employer. You need to reply to that information giving them the reason why this information given by your employer.
> You may need to prove your employment by giving more proofs about that employment and you may need to give explanation about the conflicting claims by your employer.
> I hope it gets sorted out soon bro.....all the best.


Thank god its so positive for me


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> Hearty Congratulations buddy. Very happy for you. I have been going through your posts for sometime now and your posts reflects your frustration. Finally, you made it. All the best


Thx mate, frustration was due to gaps I had during my career and its possible impact on my visa outcome. I had couple of irrelevant casual jobs during my study in UK and while I was searching for skilled jobs to meet up my living expenses and this might be the reason why my CO requested CV. Anyhow, I crossed my worries. No turning back.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

singh2015 said:


> Guys!! I got my GRANT today!!
> CO had contacted me exactly 28 days ago.I used to go through my emails every morning hoping to get some response, today while I was still in a hangover from last night's party I saw this email with subject "IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> This forum and the members have been very helpful in guiding me throughout the process. Guys just hang in there, yours grants are on their way :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Congrats buddy, wish you all the best with your future endeavours...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I wonder how many June/July applicants are left in their backlog?!?!
> 
> How long is this line. I wonder where in line I am. Just thinking out loud. Feeling like they forgot about me  I hope we get a grant this week!! Crossing my fingers and toes!!


Dont worry mate.. we are all in the same line ,,, hang in there


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!

15/6/15 - EOI
6/7/15 - EOI select
9/7/15 - Visa lodge
25/7/15 - All documents upload including pcc and health 
10/9/15 - CO contact: Form 80 requested both me and wife
13/9/15 - Form 80 upload and click submit button in immi acc
14/10/15 - Grant


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I am from AP.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jungs said:


> Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!
> 
> 15/6/15 - EOI
> 6/7/15 - EOI select
> ...


Congratulations. . Jungs


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations!!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats Jung
..all the best


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

jungs said:


> Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!
> 
> 15/6/15 - EOI
> 6/7/15 - EOI select
> ...


Congratulations jungs...got it on same day


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jungs said:


> Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!
> 
> 15/6/15 - EOI
> 6/7/15 - EOI select
> ...


 Congrats Jungs!!!!! Is your CO from Brisbane or Adelaide?? Thanks


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congrats buddy, wish you all the best with your future endeavours...


Thanks dwarasilareddy, congratulations to you as well!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)
> 
> 
> I think they will reject my case now
> ...


Sounds like you will be ok!! Wish you the best mate!!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

jungs said:


> Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!
> 
> 15/6/15 - EOI
> 6/7/15 - EOI select
> ...


Congratulations jungs!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Any help in this regard guys?
> 
> 
> SujithSagar said:
> ...


Since your wife is switching jobs after you already submitted your document, you should be fine because you didn't falsify anything. I say, don't do anything.....if CO needs more information from you then they will request it. Nothing to worry about mate  Good luck!


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

jungs said:


> Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!
> 
> 15/6/15 - EOI
> 6/7/15 - EOI select
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> People I have bad news... Today immi people called my old employer... I gave statutory declaration for the same... And they didn't called the person... But they called the company and asked if they have given any such documents... So company owner as a matter of fact ( as he was not aware) said no... This is not the document we have given... And then they cutt the call (as per company owner)
> 
> 
> I think they will reject my case now ...
> Any motivational thing one can say in this ????


Should be fine...

My first two employers don't exist as individual entities anymore as both have been acquired and merged into different companies. So in case anyone tries to call, I am pretty sure no one will acknowledge on the basis 10 year old records.

As for my current employer, it depends on the individual answering the call 

Don't understand the rational behind such checks post ACS. IMHO salary slips should suffice as proof, but then I am no authority


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> Should be fine...
> 
> My first two employers don't exist as individual entities anymore as both have been acquired and merged into different companies. So in case anyone tries to call, I am pretty sure no one will acknowledge on the basis 10 year old records.
> 
> ...


Salary slips only prove that you were employed. They need to verify if you really possess the skills (to be eligible for skilled migration) as listed on the reference letter/ statutory declaration.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

jungs said:


> Guys... I have got my grant today morning....i am silent veiwer in this group... Really this group helps a lot for update info... CO contact september get their grant soon..i hope!!!!
> 
> 15/6/15 - EOI
> 6/7/15 - EOI select
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Sree,
> My short phone call went like so: a nice lady picked up the phone, I asked for a status update, she pulled up my file and politely said she will look at it, I said thanks, end of phone call. Twenty minutes later, she emailed me requesting form 80 and PCC. I was very sad about this second co requesting different documents than my first co. This differs from my first co who asked for payslips which I had immediately uploaded two weeks before I had made the phone call. So, before you call, you might want to think twice because a different co can be picky and request more documents which resets the clock back!! I'm still waiting for visa. Trying my best to stay positive and excited for my move to Oz
> 
> Lodged visa: July 7.
> ...


Hi Wanderlustozzie

Thanks for your response ! Lets wait and watch.

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> Should be fine...
> 
> My first two employers don't exist as individual entities anymore as both have been acquired and merged into different companies. So in case anyone tries to call, I am pretty sure no one will acknowledge on the basis 10 year old records.
> 
> ...


so what about your case... you are done?? you got any call ??
what is the status with you...


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

but i am amazed.. when i gave statutory declaration with one person signature... why they are calling some other person and verify ??


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> but i am amazed.. when i gave statutory declaration with one person signature... why they are calling some other person and verify ??


How many work points did you claim, Nitin? My wishes to you that you sail this one out ease.

Cheers,
Jai



Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> but i am amazed.. when i gave statutory declaration with one person signature... why they are calling some other person and verify ??


Awwww sorry you have to go through the extra stress. I feel bad for you. I think your visa might get delayed due to this issue, but in the end, you will make it to Australia and get to enjoy their beautiful beautiful land!! So hang in there mate!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Any visa grants today guys?? So quiet....


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> How many work points did you claim, Nitin? My wishes to you that you sail this one out ease.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai
> ...


i claimed 5 points of this... but is it ethical that if a person gave you some declaration on stamp paper... obvious thr is some reason tht he cant get it from company..

and you approach company for the verification...


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Any visa grants today guys?? So quiet....


Finally got the Grant today. Lodged in July. Much relaxed now.


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Thx zenithnk, I feel for you, what did CO requested you? Did you call them? They may be sleeping sometimes what I feel.
> 
> You been waiting long, hang in there. Wish you a speedy grant.


Thanks for your reply! CO asked for Form- 80 for me and my partner, UK PCC, medicals and my employment details ( which i was already submitted) 

I submitted form -80 + medicals + UK PCC on 8th sept 2015. My MARA lawyer called them and they said I need to wait.

I have already got a job in QLD and my new employer also wrote a letter to DIBP to fast track my application. still no response from them.

Please suggest me what I can do now.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Yesterday I have called GSM once again, one lady picked up my call and informed me that my CO has been allocated in September and its under normal process. Since, I have had enough evidence for each section of claimed points thus no more documents is required by the CO till now.
> 
> She told me to "Wait with patient", they are trying to finalize all applications with 3-months time-stamp, but there are huge applications rather than the no of CO are in GSM team which causing delay. I requested to share CO team info, but she replied its confident and if CO needs any info/doc then CO will contact with me. She also double checked my email address.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I called them today as it has been 3 months now. A guy checked my application and told me that team is working on my app. and everything is normal, complete and if CO needs anything he/she will contact me. Just wait and see. 

Looks like similar story. I applied on 16th July. By the way how many Companies you had work history with? I have 5 during last 8 years.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Salary slips only prove that you were employed. They need to verify if you really possess the skills (to be eligible for skilled migration) as listed on the reference letter/ statutory declaration.


With due respects, it is a matter of opinion.

In my view, it is a repeat of Migration Skills Assessment done by ACS. 

eace:


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

I too submitted on 16th July. Waiting Waiting Waiting...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Villa26 said:


> I too submitted on 16th July. Waiting Waiting Waiting...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


20th July here...     

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I wonder how many June/July applicants are left in their backlog?!?!
> 
> How long is this line. I wonder where in line I am. Just thinking out loud. Feeling like they forgot about me  I hope we get a grant this week!! Crossing my fingers and toes!!


It is a painful waiting. Lodged in June and still counting days and weeks


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> so what about your case... you are done?? you got any call ??
> what is the status with you...


Still waiting for the final decision. 

I do not know whether they had called any of my employers.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

saggi_au said:


> Finally got the Grant today. Lodged in July. Much relaxed now.


Congrats


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> With due respects, it is a matter of opinion.
> 
> In my view, it is a repeat of Migration Skills Assessment done by ACS.
> 
> eace:


so what is the status... update your time line please...

i want to see what is happening in your case..


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> Still waiting for the final decision.
> 
> I do not know whether they had called any of my employers.


as per myu impression.. if they taking so much of time.. they are contacting some1 out thr...


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> I too submitted on 16th July. Waiting Waiting Waiting...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


Good, but you at least got CO. I am waiting for any contact from them.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Any visa grants today guys?? So quiet....
> ...


Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!! Happy for you!!!! Go celebrate now  keep in touch with us! 

Is your CO Brisbane or Adelaide? Thanks.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Any visa grants today guys?? So quiet....
> ...


 I'm on my cell phone so I can't see some information. When did you lodge your visa , when did co contact, when did you click the Complete button (unless you were direct grant). Sorry for asking so many questions....and thanks.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

zenithnk28 said:


> dwarasilareddy said:
> 
> 
> > Thx zenithnk, I feel for you, what did CO requested you? Did you call them? They may be sleeping sometimes what I feel.
> ...





zenithnk28 said:


> dwarasilareddy said:
> 
> 
> > Thx zenithnk, I feel for you, what did CO requested you? Did you call them? They may be sleeping sometimes what I feel.
> ...


Sounds like there's nothing left to do other than wait for visa grant since your lawyer already called dibp. You are lucky to have a job lined up! I would recommend emailing your new boss once a week with a brief update of your visa status, so they know you are on top of it. Good luck!

Question: did you find a job before applying for visa? How did you find your job....online/friend/recruiter? I would love any tips on job search since I will be moving to Oz very soon and still need to find a job. Thanks


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Finally got the Grant today. Lodged in July. Much relaxed now.


congrats brother


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!! Happy for you!!!! Go celebrate now  keep in touch with us!
> 
> Is your CO Brisbane or Adelaide? Thanks.



Thanks Wanderlustozzie. CO was Adelaide.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I can't see some information. When did you lodge your visa , when did co contact, when did you click the Complete button (unless you were direct grant). Sorry for asking so many questions....and thanks.


Below are the details:

Visa Lodged: 18th July
CO Contact: 08th Sep (asked for Form 80 For spouse, Form 1221 for me, PCC & Medicals for all)
Request Complete Button Clicked: 29th Sep

I sent mail to GSM.Adelaide after completing the request as well and called up GSM Adelaide twice (once a week).

Don't be sorry for asking. We are here to help each other in any possible way.


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Congrats Jungs!!!!! Is your CO from Brisbane or Adelaide?? Thanks


Thanx...from brisbane!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my cell phone so I can't see some information. When did you lodge your visa , when did co contact, when did you click the Complete button (unless you were direct grant). Sorry for asking so many questions....and thanks.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> Finally got the Grant today. Lodged in July. Much relaxed now.


Congrats buddy...within 90 days..good luck.


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys,

I planned to move to Gold Coast after my visa granted, hope so. Just need your advices about this city. Is it reasonable place for civil engineers ? Are there part time jobs for me and my partner in case we can not secure a full time job ?

Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Kami
This would be really an incorrect thread to post this query. I suggest go through the forum for any existing threads or start a new thread for your query and someone would surely help you out.
this thread is mainly for all July applicants to discuss about their timelines on getting the grants.





kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I planned to move to Gold Coast after my visa granted, hope so. Just need your advices about this city. Is it reasonable place for civil engineers ? Are there part time jobs for me and my partner in case we can not secure a full time job ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Whats happening fiends..Friday is here...Any grants today..keep writing..cheers


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi 
Can anyone help me 

The U.K. Police clearance does it have a second page with a photo


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Whats happening fiends..Friday is here...Any grants today..keep writing..cheers


Looks like GSM is busy in clearing back log. Lots of June and July's processed in this month. I called them yesterday and officer on phone was kind of surprised to see that no contact from anyone yet. :juggle:


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Fastmuaz said:


> Looks like GSM is busy in clearing back log. Lots of June and July's processed in this month. I called them yesterday and officer on phone was kind of surprised to see that no contact from anyone yet. :juggle:


Did she/he look up your file FASTMUAZ?

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Did she/he look up your file FASTMUAZ?
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


Yes, Michael asked my Passport Number, DOB and then he was reading aloud. I figured that he was looking my file/account. He said that everything seems fine, complete. Then he said someone (CO) must had been working on my file, and if he needed or would need anything then I would be contacted. My application status is still received :noidea:


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Fastmuaz said:


> Yes, Michael asked my Passport Number, DOB and then he was reading aloud. I figured that he was looking my file/account. He said that everything seems fine, complete. Then he said someone (CO) must had been working on my file, and if he needed or would need anything then I would be contacted. My application status is still received :noidea:


Thank you for clarifying sir!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Your case looks like the same as mine.
There was no CO contact, no information from any team and when I had called them up they were surprised that no one had still picked up my case.
Is any of yours or your dependents Birthday coming.
sometimes they may want to surprise you like they did to me....



Fastmuaz said:


> Looks like GSM is busy in clearing back log. Lots of June and July's processed in this month. I called them yesterday and officer on phone was kind of surprised to see that no contact from anyone yet. :juggle:


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

*Another Week*

Another week gone and not much update for July applicants

Now waiting for next week and hope to get a grant


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

ajay1989 said:


> Another week gone and not much update for July applicants
> 
> Now waiting for next week and hope to get a grant


Likewise Ajay!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Your case looks like the same as mine.
> There was no CO contact, no information from any team and when I had called them up they were surprised that no one had still picked up my case.
> Is any of yours or your dependents Birthday coming.
> sometimes they may want to surprise you like they did to me....


Yeah, I guess when there was high probability of CO allocation I initiated Medical etc. May be it backfired. You still got grant quite quickly being July guy, how many employers did you have?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I planned to move to Gold Coast after my visa granted, hope so. Just need your advices about this city. Is it reasonable place for civil engineers ? Are there part time jobs for me and my partner in case we can not secure a full time job ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello! Are you a July applicant? Once we get our visa granted, we plan to start a new thread to share our experience about living/working in Oz. I am not sure who will start the thread, but that's the plan, and you are more than welcome to start it  As for now, there are many of us still waiting on visa grant (myself included).

PS Gold Coast is amazing, very tropical, friendly, laid back, best beaches, affordable cost of living, but I don't know anything about the job market there, but someone else will know, I'm sure. You can check Seek.com to browse job listings. Good luck and keep in touch mate


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Did anyone get a grant today?? I hope so!


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi
We had co contacting us on 17th Sep for Pcc and Medicals which we completed and clicked Request complete on 29 th September.
We have no news about the process and looking onto suku's msg, is it ok if I give a call to GSM?
Your kind suggestions are welcome. Also worried if calling might delay the process. I'm planing to travel to Sydney this month end in 457 visa and I'm eagerly expecting my 189 as I would like to have my entry using 189.
Kindly suggest if I can call for an update as I ve crossed the 28 days mark and nearing 90 days of visa lodgement.
Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Aus_PK said:
> 
> 
> > Whats happening fiends..Friday is here...Any grants today..keep writing..cheers
> ...


Thanks for sharing your phone call! How do you know that they are clearing backlogs? Did they say that on the phone? Ohhhh I sure hope so!!!! It doesn't feel like they are because this thread is so quiet in terms of people getting visa grants.....about one person a day get grant (on this thread at least). I hope we get our visa soon!!!!! Crossing fingers still  good luck to you mate


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Hi
> We had co contacting us on 17th Sep for Pcc and Medicals which we completed and clicked Request complete on 29 th September.
> We have no news about the process and looking onto suku's msg, is it ok if I give a call to GSM?
> Your kind suggestions are welcome. Also worried if calling might delay the process. I'm planing to travel to Sydney this month end in 457 visa and I'm eagerly expecting my 189 as I would like to have my entry using 189.
> ...


Hi Rennie! There are many of us in the same boat as you. In terms of calling, it is a risk and it is up to you, this process is very random so you may have good/bad luck, depending on who picks up the phone or your application. For me, I have decided to just wait and not call and to pray for the best. A lot of us have been waiting for just as long (including myself), therefore don't conclude that you have any particular problems.....they are just extra busy with more applicants than CO available. I lodged on July 7 and still waiting. The wait is sooooo difficult to handle. If you decide to call then I wish you extra good luck mate  Keep in touch!


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the instant reply and I prefer not to take risk as we are in our final stages. Decided to wait and get the grants like you.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi friends, here's My status:

-102 days since I lodged.
-37 days since last CO contacted me.
-29 days since I clicked Complete button.

-Visa grant date: tbd....hopefully soon


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Thanks for the instant reply and I prefer not to take risk as we are in our final stages. Decided to wait and get the grants like you.


Welcome! I agree with you! We are soooooo very close to getting a grant so I don't want to mess anything up by calling. Once I get my visa, I'll fly to Sydney Immediately....I'm very ready and excited about moving abroad. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi friends, here's My status:
> 
> -102 days since I lodged.
> -37 days since last CO contacted me.
> ...


I wish you all the very best matey 

Cheers.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Hi
> We had co contacting us on 17th Sep for Pcc and Medicals which we completed and clicked Request complete on 29 th September.
> We have no news about the process and looking onto suku's msg, is it ok if I give a call to GSM?
> Your kind suggestions are welcome. Also worried if calling might delay the process. I'm planing to travel to Sydney this month end in 457 visa and I'm eagerly expecting my 189 as I would like to have my entry using 189.
> ...


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello! Sorry buddy I posted in a wrong place :confused2:. I am a Oct applicant and I just lodge my visa application today .

Best of luck to you guys.

Thanks a lot for your information. 

Regards.


Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hello! Are you a July applicant? Once we get our visa granted, we plan to start a new thread to share our experience about living/working in Oz. I am not sure who will start the thread, but that's the plan, and you are more than welcome to start it  As for now, there are many of us still waiting on visa grant (myself included).
> 
> PS Gold Coast is amazing, very tropical, friendly, laid back, best beaches, affordable cost of living, but I don't know anything about the job market there, but someone else will know, I'm sure. You can check Seek.com to browse job listings. Good luck and keep in touch mate


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Rennie! There are many of us in the same boat as you. In terms of calling, it is a risk and it is up to you, this process is very random so you may have good/bad luck, depending on who picks up the phone or your application. For me, I have decided to just wait and not call and to pray for the best. A lot of us have been waiting for just as long (including myself), therefore don't conclude that you have any particular problems.....they are just extra busy with more applicants than CO available. I lodged on July 7 and still waiting. The wait is sooooo difficult to handle. If you decide to call then I wish you extra good luck mate  Keep in touch!


I don't think why it is risk? knowing your visa processing status is your right, they have 90 days SLA to process 75% of applications. If you feel you been waiting for long and left behind then there is no harm or risk in calling them. Infact, by calling you will get updated about your application if the receptionist was willing to help.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rennie! There are many of us in the same boat as you. In terms of calling, it is a risk and it is up to you, this process is very random so you may have good/bad luck, depending on who picks up the phone or your application. For me, I have decided to just wait and not call and to pray for the best. A lot of us have been waiting for just as long (including myself), therefore don't conclude that you have any particular problems.....they are just extra busy with more applicants than CO available. I lodged on July 7 and still waiting. The wait is sooooo difficult to handle. If you decide to call then I wish you extra good luck mate
> ...


I'm just afraid of them possibly requesting more documents from me if they are picky, which would then restart the 28/35 days wait again. I'll just wait another week and see how that goes! But for those of you who don't have the same fear then make the call and best of luck!!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I'm just afraid of them possibly requesting more documents from me if they are picky, which would then restart the 28/35 days wait again. I'll just wait another week and see how that goes! But for those of you who don't have the same fear then make the call and best of luck!!



Yeap..agree its very much case to case and circumstances of people differ significantly..:mod:


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy weekend Guys.....
Forget about grants for 2 days... enjoy your 2 days with your family. in front of the TV. party hard. Watch a movie. go out....or just sleep out your time. But don't think about it for 2 days.
we will start again from Monday. Till then enjoy your life.
Hoping for the best for coming week......


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks Suku...


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

after they called my employer and kicked me with NO to them... hope this coming weekend will give me some joy... other than giving me sleepless nights...


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Hope for the best from 2moro....

........


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I have been unable to respond to private messages. Is there some sort of a downtime for private messages or is it just me? I haven't had issues earlier. It's only today that I realized, I have a problem. I have pretty much deleted all messages, have only 3 messages in my inbox! Any help will be much appreciated!!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> I have been unable to respond to private messages. Is there some sort of a downtime for private messages or is it just me? I haven't had issues earlier. It's only today that I realized, I have a problem. I have pretty much deleted all messages, have only 3 messages in my inbox! Any help will be much appreciated!!


Jelli- I just tried to send you a PM and it went thru... 

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Jelli- I just tried to send you a PM and it went thru...
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


I'm able to receive. Unable to reply to your PM..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> I'm able to receive. Unable to reply to your PM..


Oh I am sorry Jelli. You may want to check with one of the mods.



Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> Oh I am sorry Jelli. You may want to check with one of the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


Just checked my PM and urs was there.... 

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> Just checked my PM and urs was there....
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk











Hoping I don't get dinged for repeat posts. Just hope ure issue is resolved.

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I called DIPB this morning, A lady picked up the call. She asked my Application ID and looked into my case. As per her my CO has not yet looked into my case. She also told me that may be my CO is performing internal checks....she asked me to wait.

I just wanted to inform you all .....lets see how it goes...

WCMAussie..


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIPB this morning, A lady picked up the call. She asked my Application ID and looked into my case. As per her my CO has not yet looked into my case. She also told me that may be my CO is performing internal checks....she asked me to wait.
> 
> ...


HI WCM

On which number you called and did you call gsm adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> HI WCM
> 
> On which number you called and did you call gsm adelaide or brisbane?


Hi 

I called at 61731367000, i think its a general number, not sure if they are from Brisbane or Adelaide. Good Luck..

Regards
WCMAussie.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIPB this morning, A lady picked up the call. She asked my Application ID and looked into my case. As per her my CO has not yet looked into my case. She also told me that may be my CO is performing internal checks....she asked me to wait.
> 
> ...


Yea.. they give same response to everyone.. just wait..

I also got same response last week.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Tell me the good news guys..Good luck for the week..Those with 28-35 days (post CO contact) bracket..this seem to be your week...as been informed by Information center to me over call.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

WCMAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIPB this morning, A lady picked up the call. She asked my Application ID and looked into my case. As per her my CO has not yet looked into my case. She also told me that may be my CO is performing internal checks....she asked me to wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing WCM..best of luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Any update guys? There is none from my side..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

No updates here... We just continue to wait...
Visa applied date: 20 JULY

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Just checked my PM and urs was there....
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy for this. Now I know that the message goes through but isn't stored in the "sent items".


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

No Update, just completed my 28 days after CO asked for Polio certificate. visa lodge 23-July.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Tell me the good news guys..Good luck for the week..Those with 28-35 days (post CO contact) bracket..this seem to be your week...as been informed by Information center to me over call.


Myself and a few others are well into the the 35 day bracket and yet there has been no news. I'll even complete 90 days, from the date of my application tomorrow. 
All the excitement I had, w.r.t getting the visa grant is watered down now. Don't think I'll be as excited, if and when I do eventually get my visa grant!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Thanks buddy for this. Now I know that the message goes through but isn't stored in the "sent items".


There is a setting for that. USER CP --> Edit Options --> Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't worry mate...You are very close.
All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......

All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....






jelli-kallu said:


> Myself and a few others are well into the the 35 day bracket and yet there has been no news. I'll even complete 90 days, from the date of my application tomorrow.
> All the excitement I had, w.r.t getting the visa grant is watered down now. Don't think I'll be as excited, if and when I do eventually get my visa grant!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate...You are very close.
> All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
> Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......
> 
> All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....


Thanks


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate...You are very close.
> All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
> Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......
> 
> All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....


Thanks for the continuous inspiration Bro Suku.


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Myself and a few others are well into the the 35 day bracket and yet there has been no news. I'll even complete 90 days, from the date of my application tomorrow.
> All the excitement I had, w.r.t getting the visa grant is watered down now. Don't think I'll be as excited, if and when I do eventually get my visa grant!


I am sympathetic, I lodged in June and still waiting. It is a really painful waiting, when someone is married the side effects of delayed grant are worse.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks suku, and yes I hope as many backlogs are cleared this week!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

jimboo said:


> I am sympathetic, I lodged in June and still waiting. It is a really painful waiting, when someone is married the side effects of delayed grant are worse.


how your job verification was done ?
It was done by direct call to employer ?
Or physically visiting them


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate...You are very close.
> All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
> Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......
> 
> All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....



Very motivating Suku. God Bless


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate...You are very close.
> All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
> Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......
> 
> All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....


2 applicants have their birthdays this week. Lets see if they too receive the grant on their birthdays (like you did).


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> how your job verification was done ?
> It was done by direct call to employer ?
> Or physically visiting them


Direct call, and cross checking all details with them


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey that's gr8.....
may they receive their grants this week.
Can you share their ids....



KeeDa said:


> 2 applicants have their birthdays this week. Lets see if they too receive the grant on their birthdays (like you did).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh... I don't remember. I don't even remember where I read it this morning- either in July or August or September or the general 189 thread.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 2 applicants have their birthdays this week. Lets see if they too receive the grant on their birthdays (like you did).


Well i didn't get it on mine earlier this month


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate...You are very close.
> All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
> Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......
> 
> All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....


Thanks suku..Hoping to hop into that golden category this week


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> how your job verification was done ?
> It was done by direct call to employer ?
> Or physically visiting them


My one was verified by phone call to my HR


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Thanks for sharing your phone call! How do you know that they are clearing backlogs? Did they say that on the phone? Ohhhh I sure hope so!!!! It doesn't feel like they are because this thread is so quiet in terms of people getting visa grants.....about one person a day get grant (on this thread at least). I hope we get our visa soon!!!!! Crossing fingers still  good luck to you mate


umm, I have seen some of the July people getting grant in this month. Its true most of lucky ones are from later months, but a lot of them from July also got that. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate...You are very close.
> All this is temporary. all the disappointments will be forgotten once you receive the golden email.
> Just hang on a little bit.This week belongs to you guys.......
> 
> All the best everyone.,, Jai,jelli, Aus_pk, Wanderlust, azim, nitin, civil and everyone else....


Thanks Suku for providing much needed support


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Myself and a few others are well into the the 35 day bracket and yet there has been no news. I'll even complete 90 days, from the date of my application tomorrow.
> All the excitement I had, w.r.t getting the visa grant is watered down now. Don't think I'll be as excited, if and when I do eventually get my visa grant!


I can very well relate..so Jelly is melting now..ha ha ha..I know brother what you going you through..but keep the Jelly intact for the party..we all are here


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> I can very well relate..so Jelly is melting now..ha ha ha..I know brother what you going you through..but keep the Jelly intact for the party..we all are here


☺. Well said. Yes, I will try and be cool to ensure the jelly doesn't melt.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Suku, you are always forgetting me 
I am also waiting... 
Application submitted: 16-July
CO contacted: 15-Sept (more than 35 days)


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

My mistake buddy,
I think im getting old.....:confused2::confused2:

All the best bro.....and everyone else who is waiting for an update. Lets keep in touch even after we receive the grants and help each others in settling down in the Ozzie land......lane:



Villa26 said:


> Suku, you are always forgetting me
> I am also waiting...
> Application submitted: 16-July
> CO contacted: 15-Sept (more than 35 days)


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks,

I got a call from Australian High Commission, Delhi at 2.15pm today. The call went on for 15mins. The lady wanted to understand my roles and responsibilities in my company. 

Now I only hope this does get into a job verification, etc..


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got a call from Australian High Commission, Delhi at 2.15pm today. The call went on for 15mins. The lady wanted to understand my roles and responsibilities in my company.
> 
> Now I only hope this does get into a job verification, etc..


I think it's a good progress..you may be receiving the grant soon..this call has been the last step for some applicants..All the best Jelli


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got a call from Australian High Commission, Delhi at 2.15pm today. The call went on for 15mins. The lady wanted to understand my roles and responsibilities in my company.
> 
> Now I only hope this does get into a job verification, etc..


Now that's some progress Jelli. You may want to share a few thoughts about the call on how did it go, type of questions etc.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Jelli, 
Happy to hear that you are very close to a grant!!!! Very exciting progress! Good luck! 
They called you instead of your company? Or did they call your work desk number?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Did anyone get a grant today??


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got a call from Australian High Commission, Delhi at 2.15pm today. The call went on for 15mins. The lady wanted to understand my roles and responsibilities in my company.
> 
> Now I only hope this does get into a job verification, etc..


Which document were they cross checking with you? EOI, CV , or Ref letters? Can you please share the questions and more details?


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Did anyone get a grant today??


Should we expect the grand email at the end of the day? I received my invitation at midnight 12pm. Is it the same for Grants?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I know how you feel Jelli!!!! My partner and I use to be soooooo excited about moving to Oz and we loved to day dream about our adventure of moving there, but now We are feeling stressed and our enthusiasm drastically faded. Trying my best to keep our spirit alive.....hard to do though. Hope we get our grants this week! (Especially For my partners sake)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got a call from Australian High Commission, Delhi at 2.15pm today. The call went on for 15mins. The lady wanted to understand my roles and responsibilities in my company.
> 
> Now I only hope this does get into a job verification, etc..


Mine was for 16 minutes. I suggest you inform your current and previous HRs about the possibility of a call or email. If they have to, they generally immediately follow up with your HR to verify if the things you said are indeed true. But, if they are satisfied after talking to you, they may not call your employers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jimboo said:


> Should we expect the grand email at the end of the day? I received my invitation at midnight 12pm. Is it the same for Grants?


Nopes. Grants are given by visa processing case officers between 09:00 to 16:00 Australian time.


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Nopes. Grants are given by visa processing case officers between 09:00 to 16:00 Australian time.


Thanks for reply, so first CO passes the case to second CO named as visa processing officer?


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I know how you feel Jelli!!!! My partner and I use to be soooooo excited about moving to Oz and we loved to day dream about our adventure of moving there, but now We are feeling stressed and our enthusiasm drastically faded. Trying my best to keep our spirit alive.....hard to do though. Hope we get our grants this week! (Especially For my partners sake)


Same here, add my parents to this equation too!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mine was for 16 minutes. I suggest you inform your current and previous HRs about the possibility of a call or email. If they have to, they generally immediately follow up with your HR to verify if the things you said are indeed true. But, if they are satisfied after talking to you, they may not call your employers.


Thanks Keeda for the heads-up! 
One concern I have and I'm only speaking this out loudly. How do they get the HR number? Atleast, I don't know my HR's number . Now, I'm wondering if I had mentioned the HR number anywhere!! Don't remember..
Also, I have been in this company for-ever! So, it's only 1 company they need to confirm with, if they have to


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Thanks Keeda for the heads-up!
> One concern I have and I'm only speaking this out loudly. How do they get the HR number? Atleast, I don't know my HR's number . Now, I'm wondering if I had mentioned the HR number anywhere!! Don't remember..
> Also, I have been in this company for-ever! So, it's only 1 company they need to confirm with, if they have to


They go through the company's website, linkedin profile, etc. and if nothing helps, they call the general board number and ask for the HR's details.


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> They go through the company's website, linkedin profile, etc. and if nothing helps, they call the general board number and ask for the HR's details.


Is it good to get such a call or bad? Is this normal to get a call at this stage? I hope it does not mean that case officer is not satisfied and want to give a final check.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jimboo said:


> Thanks for reply, so first CO passes the case to second CO named as visa processing officer?


It could be the first CO himself. For some, it was another CO who issued the grant letter. For me for instance, it is another CO now looking into my application.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> They go through the company's website, linkedin profile, etc. and if nothing helps, they call the general board number and ask for the HR's details.


Good luck to them in getting hold of a HR!!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Good luck to them in getting hold of a HR!!


Jelli- How many points did you claim for employment?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> I think it's a good progress..you may be receiving the grant soon..this call has been the last step for some applicants..All the best Jelli


Thanks brisbane_bound. I really hope your prediction comes true. I'm 



nevertouchme said:


> Now that's some progress Jelli. You may want to share a few thoughts about the call on how did it go, type of questions etc.


Well, it's pretty straight forward, non-technical questions. What project I have worked on and in what capacity. How my roles and responsibilities changed over the years. That's about it! So, IMHO, one doesn't have to be prepared for these calls, unless we are faking our experience 



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Jelli,
> Happy to hear that you are very close to a grant!!!! Very exciting progress! Good luck!
> They called you instead of your company? Or did they call your work desk number?


Thanks Wanderlustozzie. They called me on my mobile phone and luckily I had my data ON and truecaller alerted me of the caller. Else, I would have ignored the call, thinking it's another sales call!! 



jimboo said:


> Which document were they cross checking with you? EOI, CV , or Ref letters? Can you please share the questions and more details?


I would say it was my CV, I suppose??! But then again, I have consistently furnished the same details in all the forms I have filled. So, not sure I can give you an absolute answer there..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Jelli- How many points did you claim for employment?


The maximum, 15, I think..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> The maximum, 15, I think..


Thanks for clarifying Jelli..
Hoping and wishing that you get your grant soon.... Sorry very soon....

Cheers mate!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

I am still wondering how does it work? I applied on 16th July and no information on CO or application what so ever. no Email, no status change in Immi account. On phone they say everything is okay and CO will contact me if required.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> jimboo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for reply, so first CO passes the case to second CO named as visa processing officer?
> ...


Hi Keeda,
How do you know a different CO is looking at your application ? Is it the result from calling them?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> brisbane_bound said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a good progress..you may be receiving the grant soon..this call has been the last step for some applicants..All the best Jelli
> ...


Thanks Jelli for the info! Very good to know....I will leave my cell phone ON in case they call me. I am ready for them!!!!! Sooooo ready to move to Ozzie!! Sending positive energy/wishes out to you all and out to the universe


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear Keeda and other Senior members, I need your help.

I have lodged my 189 visa on 7th July and uploaded all possible documents I have got. CO requested for Proof of Professional Year and Proof of Change of Name on 6th September.

I have changed my name via affidavit in india in 2011 and submitted original (as required) to Passport office to obtain new passport with new name.

Therefore I don't have any proof of change of name. Therefore I have contacted Indian consulate in Melbourne and they have provided me with a letter stating my old passport number and new passport number and indicated that both belong to the same person.

I have uploaded this document and clicked on request complete on 16th of september and received an email from a different co this morning. The email reads as "Dear Sujith,



Thank you for your email.



Please note the evidence supplied for your change of name is not suitable. We need evidence of how it was changed, not just 2 passports with different names.



Please note this email does not provide you an extension of time and you are required to respond in the timeframes set out in the original request."

I am not sure how to respond because 1/ I am already out of 28 days timeframe and 2/ I don't have any other documents for evidence of change of name. I have provided what all I have got.

Any help in this regards is highly appreciated guys. Look forward to your suggestions.

Sujith


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Sujith,
What about any newspaper Adverts.
from what I remember when you change your name you need to put up an advertisement or notice or something in the leading newspapers.
did you do that once you had changed your name.
Also what document did you submit to the passport office indicating change in name. maybe you can submit the same here.



SujithSagar said:


> Dear Keeda and other Senior members, I need your help.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 7th July and uploaded all possible documents I have got. CO requested for Proof of Professional Year and Proof of Change of Name on 6th September.
> 
> ...


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Suku! 

I have submitted original Document "Annexure E" and change of name adverts in 2 languages to the passport office. We need to prove them the originals and I did the same. Back in 2011 I was not aware that I require to have a photocopy of documents which pushed me into trouble now. 

Any help?



suku1809 said:


> Hey Sujith, What about any newspaper Adverts. from what I remember when you change your name you need to put up an advertisement or notice or something in the leading newspapers. did you do that once you had changed your name. Also what document did you submit to the passport office indicating change in name. maybe you can submit the same here.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi All,
I called DIBP today morning and I was informed that as CO had contacted the visa is in processing and it will take 6 weeks time to be finalised. I was asked to wait with patience .
She did not get any details from me to look through my application.
Rennie


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sujith,
If you have got the adverts published in the newspapers then getting hold of those newspapers should be quite easy.
You can check in the local library or try to go that newspaper office.
they should have the archives for older copies.
Also if its a leading newspaper it should have electronic copies of those years newspapers.
I suggest check all options available to you..... 



SujithSagar said:


> Hi Suku!
> 
> I have submitted original Document "Annexure E" and change of name adverts in 2 languages to the passport office. We need to prove them the originals and I did the same. Back in 2011 I was not aware that I require to have a photocopy of documents which pushed me into trouble now.
> 
> Any help?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you have any of the following copies with you which can be used as a proof....

1.Name Change Affidavit
2.Newspaper Publication
3.Name Change Deed
4.Request letter to the Secretariat
5.Name Change Statement
6.Reply Letter from the Secretariat
7.Publication Money Receipt.
8.Gazette Notification


Try to dig in deep into your documents. Maybe you have something there....

All the best bro....



SujithSagar said:


> Hi Suku!
> 
> I have submitted original Document "Annexure E" and change of name adverts in 2 languages to the passport office. We need to prove them the originals and I did the same. Back in 2011 I was not aware that I require to have a photocopy of documents which pushed me into trouble now.
> 
> Any help?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

As she did not take any details from you that means she never checked your status online.
I think you can call again next week just to check again and request her to check your status by taking your details....



Rennie said:


> Hi All,
> I called DIBP today morning and I was informed that as CO had contacted the visa is in processing and it will take 6 weeks time to be finalised. I was asked to wait with patience .
> She did not get any details from me to look through my application.
> Rennie


----------



## WCMAussie (Jul 27, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> My mistake buddy,
> I think im getting old.....:confused2::confused2:
> 
> All the best bro.....and everyone else who is waiting for an update. Lets keep in touch even after we receive the grants and help each others in settling down in the Ozzie land......lane:


Yes for sure, thanks Suku....I am also waiting ...

Regards
WCMAussie


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Hi Suku!
> 
> I have submitted original Document "Annexure E" and change of name adverts in 2 languages to the passport office. We need to prove them the originals and I did the same. Back in 2011 I was not aware that I require to have a photocopy of documents which pushed me into trouble now.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Sorry to hear this turned into a problem for you. I wish you the best. You will be okay, just do more digging for those files to support your case. I'm sure you will find more supporting documents some how! Good luck mate!! I am really rooting for you. Keep us posted on how it turns out!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Dear Keeda and other Senior members, I need your help.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 7th July and uploaded all possible documents I have got. CO requested for Proof of Professional Year and Proof of Change of Name on 6th September.
> 
> ...


Hi sujith, is your "new" CO from Adelaide or Brisbane? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> Dear Keeda and other Senior members, I need your help.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 7th July and uploaded all possible documents I have got. CO requested for Proof of Professional Year and Proof of Change of Name on 6th September.
> 
> ...


Hi Sujith,
Was your old name similar to your new name or entirely different??

I'm very curious because I hope my nickname won't present any problems for me....crossing my fingers!! And wishing you the best on your case mate!


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have applied for VISA 189 on 10 July and today is my 100th Day. 
I was contacted by a CO on 9th September and have submitted all the requested docs.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

fatmankills said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for VISA 189 on 10 July and today is my 100th Day.
> I was contacted by a CO on 9th September and have submitted all the requested docs.


Did you call up DIBP to check on the status of your application? It's well past the 90 days, hence I'm thinking they will you not shoo you away, when you call. They would rather (I'm hoping) seek the details of your application, check the status and provide an update.


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Did you call up DIBP to check on the status of your application? It's well past the 90 days, hence I'm thinking they will you not shoo you away, when you call. They would rather (I'm hoping) seek the details of your application, check the status and provide an update.


Yes I called the last Thursday and I was told we have received all the DOCS requested and my case is yet to be allocated to a CO and she also said it could possible happen this week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

fatmankills said:


> Yes I called the last Thursday and I was told we have received all the DOCS requested and my case is yet to be allocated to a CO and she also said it could possible happen this week:fingerscrossed:


All the best and I sincerely hope you get your grant this week!


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Buddy!

New CO is also from Brisbane. 


Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi sujith, is your "new" CO from Adelaide or Brisbane? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> All the best and I sincerely hope you get your grant this week!


Thank you so much
I hope everybody waiting could get their Grant ASAP....


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

My Old name is Harsha Sujith Sagar and new name is Sujith Sagar. I've just omitted a part of it. 



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi Sujith, Was your old name similar to your new name or entirely different?? I'm very curious because I hope my nickname won't present any problems for me....crossing my fingers!! And wishing you the best on your case mate!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

I have decided not to follow up for this anymore...
I will consider as if i have not applied at all...

This huge difference of dates is like hell for me...
I have never seen immi doing this delay to people...

while they are giving grant to other section of people...

So people... have a grt follow up... and take a good care of urself...


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I have decided not to follow up for this anymore...
> I will consider as if i have not applied at all...
> 
> This huge difference of dates is like hell for me...
> ...


Opppsss......I can understand......best of luck....


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't worry too much buddy. Co contacted me on 7th sept and I clicked request complete on 16sept and co contacted me today. So you will probably receive some communication within days. Cheer up. 


nitinmoudgil said:


> I have decided not to follow up for this anymore... I will consider as if i have not applied at all... This huge difference of dates is like hell for me... I have never seen immi doing this delay to people... while they are giving grant to other section of people... So people... have a grt follow up... and take a good care of urself...


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I have decided not to follow up for this anymore...
> I will consider as if i have not applied at all...
> 
> This huge difference of dates is like hell for me...
> ...


Don't lose heart dear. I applied on 16th July, still waiting for CO. so you are better than many here. Just be patient. Yes you can take a break from checking stuff and enjoy other things in life. After all Immigration is not end of the world. Just relax and wait. And enjoy your golden days in your home country, you will miss them.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Another day passed, nothing happen.

Visa = 23-July
CO = 21-Sep


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Do you have any of the following copies with you which can be used as a proof.... 1.Name Change Affidavit 2.Newspaper Publication 3.Name Change Deed 4.Request letter to the Secretariat 5.Name Change Statement 6.Reply Letter from the Secretariat 7.Publication Money Receipt. 8.Gazette Notification Try to dig in deep into your documents. Maybe you have something there.... All the best bro....


Dear Suku,

I met an agent outside passport office and he did everything for me and gave me on day of submission of application and I don't even know when the ads were published or which news papers they were. At that time my only aim was to get passport and I got it. Then I came to Australia and now after 4 years in Australia now I realised how important all those documents were


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

SujithSagar said:


> My Old name is Harsha Sujith Sagar and new name is Sujith Sagar. I've just omitted a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response! Your two names are so similar, not much of a change, hopefully they will go easy on you and grant you a visa soon. Best of luck to you, mate


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> I have decided not to follow up for this anymore...
> I will consider as if i have not applied at all...
> 
> This huge difference of dates is like hell for me...
> ...


Hi nitinmoudgil,
I'm so stressed too. Same boat as you. I understand if you need a break from all of this. Enjoy your fun break and we hope to hear from you soon with a visa grant in your hand....I'm sure it will happen soon for you!! You are close and so don't worry. Good luck!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone out there who received visa grants yesterday or today?? I don't see any mention of grant this week on this thread. But this week is still young  ohhhhh I hope we all get visas this week!!!!!! Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Another day passed, nothing happen.
> 
> Visa = 23-July
> CO = 21-Sep


We have similar timelines !


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Weeks and weeks are going.., no update till date!!
Waiting eagerly...!!


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Weeks and weeks are going.., no update till date!!
Waiting eagerly...!!
Will wait this week and call on next Monday. 

Application submitted: 16-July (97 days)
CO contacted: 15-Sept (36 days)


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just checking tracker sheet and realize applicants who got team Brisbane got quicker grant/response.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I got an update for 457 Visa asking for Organizational chart and how the duties are distributed from higher levels to my level.
If any of you have a sample document stating how the work gets assigned from higher levels to our role with organization chart please share the same.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an update for 457 Visa asking for Organizational chart and how the duties are distributed from higher levels to my level.
> If any of you have a sample document stating how the work gets assigned from higher levels to our role with organization chart please share the same.
> ...


Did you apply for a 189 visa being on a 457? As far as I know, you can design your own org chart showcasing different hierarchy in your organization and explain how projects and tasks are assigned to an individual. This is just my opinion. You might as well wait for others (who faced a similar request) to respond on this.

All the best.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Hi guys
I called immigration today and after checking my passport number and DOB she even didnt bother to give me any update. She just told that answer is still the same when u called 2 weeks back. Well when I called 2 weeks back they asked me to wait!!
So I guess get busy waiting!!!

Applicaton days - 92 days
CO contact days- 41 days

And I am loosing patience


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Yes both my 457 and 189 are in progress. I should send a write up by today. In fact 457 also is taking more time for processing . I believe now the visa processing is very slow for all types.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Just checking tracker sheet and realize applicants who got team Brisbane got quicker grant/response.


Same was true for Adelaide few months back


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone any update?

Question, 90 days period starts when you lodge the visa or when CO contacted.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Anyone any update?
> 
> Question, 90 days period starts when you lodge the visa or when CO contacted.


I think its from lodging date as visa processing timeline for 189 is 90 days (application-grant). Each request from CO could add atleast 28 days. 

I wonder how CO Picks a file? looks like lucky draw


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Anyone any update?
> 
> Question, 90 days period starts when you lodge the visa or when CO contacted.


 Hi Joey,
90 day starts from visa lodge date. They Are extra busy....apparently we had a bigger group of applicants than normal  I hope they clear backlogs and don't forget us! I'm way beyond 100+ days....I stopped counting after my 100 day anniversary. This week is still possible so I'm trying to wish for the best!!!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hi guys
> I called immigration today and after checking my passport number and DOB she even didnt bother to give me any update. She just told that answer is still the same when u called 2 weeks back. Well when I called 2 weeks back they asked me to wait!!
> So I guess get busy waiting!!!
> 
> ...


Awwww sorry your phone call wasn't helpful! They have no idea how nerve wrecking it feels to wait in the dark and wonder when the visa will arrive, if ever. Hopefully your next call will be luckier! Thanks for sharing! Let's keep hoping and praying  we will get there....hopefully soon!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

So it looks like no grants today. I must say last couple of weeks have been pretty dry..


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> So it looks like no grants today. I must say last couple of weeks have been pretty dry..



Whats your status? Co contact ? Any emails?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder this delay in visa process happens every year by this time of the year or its happening for the first time. Indeed situation is pretty dry right now and will become even worse as the holiday season approaches. 

Luckily I have to wait anyway due to expected baby in January but i can feel how hard it would be for others who are eagerly waiting for the grant. 

Wish you all the best guys .... Hope situation gets better soon.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Whats your status? Co contact ? Any emails?


Nope. Nothing. What about you


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> Nope. Nothing. What about you



Nothing? And hAvent you called them? WhAt replies? 

Ive just had CO contact and given them the requested docs and still waiting.

Best of luck man.
Cheers


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear Seniors

Any idea with my case?

Lodged on 13 July. CO first request form 80&1221 on 9 Sep. submit doc 25 Sep. Co 2nd request CV on 21 Oct and submit in 4hrs time.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

dnt worry guys..lets do one more step towards networking...lets create whatsapp group..those who are interested can PM me...keep the fire and hope alive.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> Any idea with my case?
> 
> Lodged on 13 July. CO first request form 80&1221 on 9 Sep. submit doc 25 Sep. Co 2nd request CV on 21 Oct and submit in 4hrs time.


Was the CV requested by the CO or the skill select team?
If its a CO, was it the same CO who initially contacted you or a different CO?


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Not the skill select. It's COs. Different: 1st one from Adelaide, 2nd from Brisbane +61 7 31367000. Don't know what's the sign.


cooldude555 said:


> Mimikeke said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Seniors
> ...


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Nothing? And hAvent you called them? WhAt replies?
> 
> Ive just had CO contact and given them the requested docs and still waiting.
> 
> ...


I did call them & they gave standard replies that your application is going through mandatory checks etc


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> Not the skill select. It's COs. Different: 1st one from Adelaide, 2nd from Brisbane +61 7 31367000. Don't know what's the sign.
> 
> 
> cooldude555 said:
> ...


Hi Mimikeke,
Why do you have two CO? Did you Receive your second CO because you called them?? 
Thanks


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone receive visa grants this week?? Or today?? I hope so


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> Any idea with my case?
> 
> Lodged on 13 July. CO first request form 80&1221 on 9 Sep. submit doc 25 Sep. Co 2nd request CV on 21 Oct and submit in 4hrs time.


Hmmmm I wonder why your first CO didn't request ALL of the documents at once in order to save you time and in order to avoid getting a second CO. I am thinking, maybe you called them, therefore a second CO was assigned? 

Also, Did you submit PCC ?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks for acknowledging the *group is live* on Whats app now..people wish to join can PM their numbers..Cheers


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Awwww sorry your phone call wasn't helpful! They have no idea how nerve wrecking it feels to wait in the dark and wonder when the visa will arrive, if ever. Hopefully your next call will be luckier! Thanks for sharing! Let's keep hoping and praying  we will get there....hopefully soon!


Hope So!!!!!!

Lets wait and see


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hope So!!!!!!
> 
> Lets wait and see


Same here mate..Crossed 93 days and 41 days since CO contact..its getting worse as each day passes..Lets hope for the best.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Hows everyone. Sorry was a bit busy past few days so could not catch up.
I see no news of a grant from our group for this week. This is really so frustrating....
But tell you what....still 2 days left in this week and we never know that , that freaking golden email that little PDF containing email is lurking around the corner just waiting to knock on your door.... so keep the spirits up. Rock ON......


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great Initiative bro...
Count me in. Have PM'd you....



Aus_PK said:


> thanks for acknowledging the *group is live* on Whats app now..people wish to join can PM their numbers..Cheers


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> thanks for acknowledging the *group is live* on Whats app now..people wish to join can PM their numbers..Cheers


Count me in, bro. I have messaged you my number. Thanks.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped  

This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!

Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congrats


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congrats.. Wanderlustozzie. Enjoy


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congratulations wander!!! 

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations 
Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!



Wey Wey Wey....So Ozzie lust is ended..ha ha ha..great man we have a festival here today which indicates good things and spirit always won..and your grant proved that..Enjoy the day and stay with us..congrats to you and partner time to take out new shoes they have been long awaited to go out..:eyebrows:


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Man congrats Wandi........good to see movement in July train.....


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congratulations mate!! Very happy for you. Seems like I got the grant. Finally an end to the terrible ordeal. Go party hard. 
😀😀☺☺


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man!!!!!
We feel happy when some one gets it as we can picture ourself in ur position

Stay with us


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Hearty congrats man... Enjoy your moment...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!



Hi Wander

Congrats

Could you please share your timeline and which GSM?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow that's some great news....

All the best to you and your partner for the new life.....
Now put those new shoes to good use. 

Keep us posted about your move..... we need to learn from your experience there.....

All the best again...and have a wonderful life ahead.



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Beautiful people....(ego massaging in desperate moment)...Whats app group is increasing please spare me if any one has a delay in getting added..I am trying my best but somehow I dnt see PM on my phone and has to log in from system hence the delay..Thanks for being part of the fraternity... Cheers


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

glad to see july people getting their grants one by one.  i'm also one of you folks. though i applied for subclass 190. 

good luck to us!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Great news Wander..Many congratulations !!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congratulation lane:


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Great News!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Mate....
Happy for you......



andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Hey Many congrats Andy..When did u lodge ur Visa
Coz I also only got the assessment has been initiated mail from my CO and no request

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey Many congrats Andy..When did u lodge ur Visa
> Coz I also only got the assessment has been initiated mail from my CO and no request
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Application was lodged on 29th Jun 2015 . I got an email from CO in Aug that they are processing my application wouldnt need any further documents. After that, i never heard from GSM team which took my nerves.. finally patience paid


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations Andy!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Application was lodged on 29th Jun 2015 . I got an email from CO in Aug that they are processing my application wouldnt need any further documents. After that, i never heard from GSM team which took my nerves.. finally patience paid


Got it..All the best fr ur future plans

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congratulations Wanderlust.. I got a grant today as well.. As its a holiday today in Bangalore, i thought of really not bothering to check my emails since morning ( usually i check my inbox at least a couple of times in an hour) and I stepped out for a 350 KM drive early in the day without a care. when i reached my destination , i had the golden emails in my inbox.. Waaw.. it was ecstatic


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for all of your "Congratulation" posts! I'm grateful for all the support that I received through this forum and all the new friends that I made here. Definitely, let's keep in touch.....I just downloaded Whatsapp for the first time! For those moving to Sydney....lets meetup for a celebration happy hour drink! We are going to book the next affordable flight to Sydney so We should get there 1-2 weeks from now! I have to open an Australian bank, buy flights, look for possible flat mates, buy some clothes (I already have new shoes wahoooo), etc, things to do all within a couple of weeks! Very excited for my life's biggest adventure! 

Here's my timeline:

-started Skills assessment process with Engineers Australia: April.

-Skill select invitation: July 5. I had 75 or 80 points. 

-189 VISA lodged: July 7. Already Front loaded Medicals, FBI, work documents, university documents, etc., Applied with a partner.

-1st CO: aug 31, CO Requested pay slips and additional university documents. I supplied all these documents same day and clicked Complete button.

-2nd CO: Sept 10, I called GSM to check up on status, as a result of phone call, a new CO was assigned and she requested additional new documents (Form80, PCC). 

-I supplied all the documents (PCC, form 80) on sept 18 and also clicked Complete button. 

-visa granted to my partner and I on oct 22. Thank you God


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congrats mate


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


That's a very good news, Congrats!

What time of the day you received the golden email and what is its subject? is it a single email or multiple emails?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations Wanderlust.. I got a grant today as well.. As its a holiday today in Bangalore, i thought of really not bothering to check my emails since morning ( usually i check my inbox at least a couple of times in an hour) and I stepped out for a 350 KM drive early in the day without a care. when i reached my destination , i had the golden emails in my inbox.. Waaw.. it was ecstatic


Congrats Andy Cool!!!!!!!!! Very happy for you and your family! It is an amazing feeling to get the visa especially since we have waited for so long. Have fun celebrating!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jimboo said:


> That's a very good news, Congrats!


Sure, I can pray for you and for all the applicants still waiting for their visa. Hang in there.....you are very close to a visa grant! I gave up hope today so when I got the email grant, I was so confused and in disbelief and then happy. Many times I felt left behind during this process so I know that feeling....but remember, in the end, we all will get our visa and we all will celebrate together in the beautiful magical land of Oz!  good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jimboo said:


> That's a very good news, Congrats!
> 
> What time of the day you received the golden email and what is its subject? is it a single email or multiple emails?


2pm Adelaide Australian time zone. 

There were 3 emails: 
-first and second emails had PDF attachment of the granted Visas for my partner and me, sent from "auto letter generator border gov au", the email body had vague information, but the attachment clearly stated that visa was granted,etc. yay! Make sure you check the spelling of your name and make sure all the visa attachment information is correct as it is your official document for getting into their country.

-third email was from Skill Select with a subject line of "your skill select eoi has been removed", with the body of the email saying my account was removed because my visa was granted.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Beautiful people....(ego massaging in desperate moment)...Whats app group is increasing please spare me if any one has a delay in getting added..I am trying my best but somehow I dnt see PM on my phone and has to log in from system hence the delay..Thanks for being part of the fraternity... Cheers


Nice! Count me in! I will PM you my number. I downloaded Whatsapp today just to keep in touch with you all, I'm new to this app!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> dnt worry guys..lets do one more step towards networking...lets create whatsapp group..those who are interested can PM me...keep the fire and hope alive.


Hi AusPK, I sent you a PM to add me to the Whatsapp group. Did it go through? My sent mailbox doesn't show anything.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Wow that's some great news....
> 
> All the best to you and your partner for the new life.....
> Now put those new shoes to good use.
> ...


Thanks!! Yes, i will definitely keep in touch with all you mates!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Is anyone out there moving to Australia this year? I will be there in 1-2 weeks. 

Also, is anyone from the USA? Just curious


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Wandi..yes..you are on ..check your what's app..I also massaged you ..that is one to one in case you need help in starting with what's app....all other people are free to join us
..it's a great to be with people who we just know by this forum...feel free to PM your number.. Keep posting.. Cheers


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

I also wonder why they changed CO. The 1st from Adelaide , 2nd from Brisbane. My Agent is always lazy to call. I submitt PCC and all others already. Don't normally see they request CV. Start worrying...


Wanderlustozzie said:


> Mimikeke said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Seniors
> ...


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!


Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> I also wonder why they changed CO. The 1st from Adelaide , 2nd from Brisbane. My Agent is always lazy to call. I submitt PCC and all others already. Don't normally see they request CV. Start worrying...
> 
> 
> Wanderlustozzie said:
> ...


Hi Mimikeke,
Your case isn't that different from my case. Therefore I don't think you should worry!! They have requested CV from many applicants. All very standard. As for having multiple CO....that was my case, I ended up having 3 CO!! i had two CO, then recently had an additional CO who reviewed and granted my visa  since you have two CO, they probably have requested all the documents needed, so you should be good to go. You can call them yourself if that makes you feel better....you do not need to wait for your agent for calling. good luck mate!


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Good Morning....Friday is here so are the hopes for celebrating the grants....wishing every one great Friday Grant...BTW..feel free to join us on What's App...people have already starting discussing their experience like...flights,bank account, appartmemt, initial setting up and most importantly finding jobs... Holding the hands as we step into new world .the world we are aiming.. We are dreaming.. Cheers


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Good Morning....Friday is here so are the hopes for celebrating the grants....wishing every one great Friday Grant...BTW..feel free to join us on What's App...people have already starting discussing their experience like...flights,bank account, appartmemt, initial setting up and most importantly finding jobs... Holding the hands as we step into new world .the world we are aiming.. We are dreaming.. Cheers


Thank you and good luck to you and all the folks here, waiting for the grant! 

Today, I'm dealing with negative vibes about getting a rejection! Have quite a bit of work, so once I get started with work, hopefully all the demons floating around should go back to where they came from


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

We have an identical timeline. We submitted our application 21 July. 

And also like you demons are starting to go inside my head. LOL:evil::evil::evil:



jelli-kallu said:


> Thank you and good luck to you and all the folks here, waiting for the grant!
> 
> Today, I'm dealing with negative vibes about getting a rejection! Have quite a bit of work, so once I get started with work, hopefully all the demons floating around should go back to where they came from


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> 
> This is so strange because 5 minutes before I got the grant, I was so stressed out and thought that it would be another month until my visa comes so I started planning a 3 week trip to visit family/friends out of town. Now I am happy to change those plans and book a new trip to Oz! Right when I gave up hope, God and the universe heard me! Very excited and strange and happy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support expat friends! You kept me sane and hopeful! I will post all my details on this in several hours.....I need to go celebrate now  Wish you all good luck!


Congrats and enjoy these moments..........


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> Thanks for all of your "Congratulation" posts! I'm grateful for all the support that I received through this forum and all the new friends that I made here. Definitely, let's keep in touch.....I just downloaded Whatsapp for the first time! For those moving to Sydney....lets meetup for a celebration happy hour drink! We are going to book the next affordable flight to Sydney so We should get there 1-2 weeks from now! I have to open an Australian bank, buy flights, look for possible flat mates, buy some clothes (I already have new shoes wahoooo), etc, things to do all within a couple of weeks! Very excited for my life's biggest adventure!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ...


How was the party/celebrations? Hope you had a blast!


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Friends, I have completed 100 days today, patience is running out and feeling scared and worried about my application. Till now, I was reading all posts silently so, I thought to share my views with you. 

Congratulations and good luck to those who got their grant. 


ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> Friends, I have completed 100 days today, patience is running out and feeling scared and worried about my application. Till now, I was reading all posts silently so, I thought to share my views with you.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck to those who got their grant.
> 
> ...


I can relate to your anxiety! Did you have a CO allocated? What were the documents you were asked to upload? If not, have you called GSM office? What was their response?? Also, are you an offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have applied through MARA and when I have asked him about my status, he told me that when you apply through MARA id, it does not show all these information. It only show that status as "IN PROGRESS". Neither, any documents were requested by CO. I am an Offshore applicant and have not called GSM office yet.

Not sure whether this is the standard scenarior when we applied through MARA.
___________________________________________________________________
ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No Vishal,
this is not the standard scenario.
this is the only scenario when you apply through MARA or by yourself.
Any application lodged individualy or via an agent will show "Received" status once we lodge the application.

Once the CO requests for any further documents and you submit those documents by uploading again in immi site and you press the request complete button the status changes to "Assessment in Progress"
Same in your case what I think is that the CO requested for some document and as you applied via an agent he submitted that document by himself without informing you."Sometimes these agents will take all the documents from you intitially but for some stupid reason will not upload in the immi site thinking only if the CO asks then will upload them"
once he submitted these documents the status changed to in progress for you and now you have to again wait for the CO to look back into your case.
That is why no reason to be a silent spectator here....voice your concerns you may get your answer here....

What I suggest is if you have your TRN no.(application no) you can import your application without the agent knowing so.
you just need to create a new immi login id. and import your application using your TRN no.
then u ca yourself check the status of your application and track the progress without informing the agent.
just remember not to update anything else the agent would know. you can also check for any correspondence which you might have received.




vishalp81 said:


> I have applied through MARA and when I have asked him about my status, he told me that when you apply through MARA id, it does not show all these information. It only show that status as "IN PROGRESS". Neither, any documents were requested by CO. I am an Offshore applicant and have not called GSM office yet.
> 
> Not sure whether this is the standard scenarior when we applied through MARA.
> ___________________________________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Today is my 100th day since I submitted my application (16-July) and 39th day since I submitted requested documents (15-Sept).


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Today is my 100th day since I submitted my application (16-July) and 39th day since I submitted requested documents (15-Sept).


Had you called the GSM office? Any responses?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Hmm, another week gone by with no updates!! The wait is becoming taxing and disappointing as well!!


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Hmm, another week gone by with no updates!! The wait is becoming taxing and disappointing as well!!


patience is the only option....... it will come


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think they are taking very few cases from previous months that's why we see one or 2 grants only per week. I think next week we should see some more grants.
as it is end of month and they want to clear more backlog.
I can sense many people from this thread getting a grant next week.

All the best mates.......


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree. My wife called GSM today and they apologised to her for the delay and they said that it is because of their backlog.





suku1809 said:


> I think they are taking very few cases from previous months that's why we see one or 2 grants only per week. I think next week we should see some more grants.
> as it is end of month and they want to clear more backlog.
> I can sense many people from this thread getting a grant next week.
> 
> All the best mates.......


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The trend seems to be about a dozen grants per month and the backlog grows by 2000 per month (1000 invites per round). If they can not keep up with the number of invites = number of grants, then visa timeline for new and future applicants is only going to grow.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, I called them last week and they asked me to wait for some more time.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So, as many nationalities are waiting which void my confusion that my delay is because of my nationality.

Visa = 23-July
CO = 21-Sep


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think it's about nationality. They are just drowning with mountains of applications. 

Lodge - 21 July
CO - 14 Sept



joey1 said:


> So, as many nationalities are waiting which void my confusion that my delay is because of my nationality.
> 
> Visa = 23-July
> CO = 21-Sep


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

jviardo said:


> I don't think it's about nationality. They are just drowning with mountains of applications.
> 
> Lodge - 21 July
> CO - 14 Sept


Actually, I was thinking to call them next week. But after reading your post I think its better to wait. What you say?
Did they asked for your TRN number or any reference to check your file or they just said its back log ?


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

I suggest we just wait. I already called them a hundred times and I think it didn't helped me or my application. They didn't asked for the TRN on this last call.





joey1 said:


> Actually, I was thinking to call them next week. But after reading your post I think its better to wait. What you say?
> Did they asked for your TRN number or any reference to check your file or they just said its back log ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys,

I need a little help here. As per my timeline, CO asked for additional documents on 26 sept. I sent some partial documents i-e my CV and form 1221 for me. And, i submitted 1022 to inform about my wifes pregnancy. I sent them the email and uploaded on immiaccount too. Also, i asked CO in the email to let me know if anything else is required. 

I didnt get any response from the CO. I sent them another email 5 days back as a followup. But, still no reply. The issue is that 28 days response period is expiring tomorrow. Should i be worried?.

Also, i didnt press the REQUEST COMPLETE button as i didnt provide all the documents yet. Should i press the button in order to get noticed?

Any suggestion would be helpful.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need a little help here. As per my timeline, CO asked for additional documents on 26 sept. I sent some partial documents i-e my CV and form 1221 for me. And, i submitted 1022 to inform about my wifes pregnancy. I sent them the email and uploaded on immiaccount too. Also, i asked CO in the email to let me know if anything else is required.
> 
> ...


Don't press that button as you haven't fulfilled the complete request. Wait for them to write back to you. I am from the same background. Haven't satisfied the complete original request that was raised on 20-Aug. Uploaded the rest that was asked for and wrote them an email requesting additional time for the other document. They did reply, but well after 28 days (since they are running behind with their own timelines). I had to call them though to bring my application to their attention. So, maybe do that and explain them the situation.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Don't press that button as you haven't fulfilled the complete request. Wait for them to write back to you. I am from the same background. Haven't satisfied the complete original request that was raised on 20-Aug. Uploaded the rest that was asked for and wrote them an email requesting additional time for the other document. They did reply, but well after 28 days (since they are running behind with their own timelines). I had to call them though to bring my application to their attention. So, maybe do that and explain them the situation.



Thank you KEEDA.
I see. Good to know someone with a similar situation. Well, 28 day time will be passed tomorrow. I can call earliest by Monday. Hopefully they will respond so I can relax until delivery of baby. Considering my situation, i am not expecting grant anytime sooner than May/June 2016 due to documents required for the child. I just want to get the confirmation that nothing else is required at this stage.

May i ask, you are also expecting a child?. What did CO reply you with?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Thank you KEEDA.
> I see. Good to know someone with a similar situation. Well, 28 day time will be passed tomorrow. I can call earliest by Monday. Hopefully they will respond so I can relax until delivery of baby. Considering my situation, i am not expecting grant anytime sooner than May/June 2016 due to documents required for the child. I just want to get the confirmation that nothing else is required at this stage.
> 
> May i ask, you are also expecting a child?. What did CO reply you with?


No mate, not expecting a child.
They've given me the additional time I requested.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Out of curiosity, why would the CO ask for a resume?

If your assessment is in a field different from your work ex, does the CO have the authority to reject your application?


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

isildurrr said:


> Out of curiosity, why would the CO ask for a resume?
> 
> If your assessment is in a field different from your work ex, does the CO have the authority to reject your application?


If your assessment is in a different field but your work exp us another filed, then i suppose it is a case of wrongly claimed points.
AFAIK, assessment and work ex should be in same field..
Seniors, please shed some light here.
Thanks.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Aye, but I would not be claiming experience for work experience.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

isildurrr said:


> Aye, but I would not be claiming experience for work experience.


No issues then..Just forward your resume to the CO..Since it is one of the required documents in the checklist they might just need to complete the documents.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Yesterday I have posted my experience at 189 visa gang thread, Just reposting here.
Some of you might be going through similar situation...

Hi All

I called yesterday to DIBP in a hope that they will take my detail and at least answer me something.
Called on number ending with 7000.. A lady picked up.. I said I lodged my visa on this date and would like to know my visa status.. General reply.. All co's are busy at the moment and it will take minimum 2-3 weeks to pick your case again (without taking my detail, offcourse it is a general answer..).. I said okay thank you for your information and call ends here...

Since she did not taken my details and from my wattsapp group one guy called and got the grant within half an hour (Yes this is true again calling them worked... )
This actually motivated me to call again on 7000 number..

Tring Tring...

A lady picked up again (This lady was different than previous one, Later i came to know she is the case officer).
I just started with normal talk, how are you.. blah blah.. I told her, I need to travel next week to melbourne and It would be great if you can please let me know if i can get visa approval before next week..
She told no worries and asked my detail .. this is the first time on call my details were asked, this was the 8th or 9th call to DIBP.. I told her my details.. She checked in the system and said you were asked form 1221, 80 and CV for XXX XXXX applicant. I said yes and i have uploaded those on 14-Sept.
She again checked on the system and said form 80 is there, form 1221 is there, I cannot find CV.
I said the name of the CV is XXX_XXXX_resume. She said ohh got it.

Then something came to my mind and told here about email from SKILL SELECT, She said I am not aware about it and there is no information about skill select in the system and Skill select is different entity and they do ask by their own, (I was bit surprised, but ok). I said okay thanks for information.
She said I will have a look at your case now and I will see if i can make decision.
I was as happy as i got grant. I said thanks and appreciated her help over the phone.. call ends..

I was eagerly waiting for Grant...

After 20 Min, An email comes from that lady and she said i have made assessment of your application and can advice that it is undergoing routine departmental checking, I am unable to advice the time frame of outcome of this checking... (I saw on her signature that she is CO)

After reading this email I was completely devastated .... I was so close to grant..
Not sure what this departmental routine checks are and how long it takes..

Does anyone else received such kind of reply?.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

abcmel said:


> Yesterday I have posted my experience at 189 visa gang thread, Just reposting here.
> Some of you might be going through similar situation...
> 
> Hi All
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. That is very helpful. I'm really not sure what these routine departmental checks could be - maybe it could pertain to a visit that you made to a country, any visa rejections etc. I'm just making a wild guess here. Someone else may share his/her experience, if any.

But it is good to hear a positive experience of a helpful CO - some good folks are out there.  You're lucky to get an update. Ask many other folks like me - even though I have not called them up so far. Maybe I'll try my luck somewhere in the first week of November.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Yesterday I have posted my experience at 189 visa gang thread, Just reposting here.
> Some of you might be going through similar situation...
> 
> Hi All
> ...



Question: What is the visa lodge date of your whatsapp person, who got grant after making call and he was onshore/offshore ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys,

I know this questions has been asked several times but I am unable to find it. So, can you pls can you provide me the GSM brisbane contact no for offshore applicants.

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Got it. I think its 0061731367000


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. That is very helpful. I'm really not sure what these routine departmental checks could be - maybe it could pertain to a visit that you made to a country, any visa rejections etc. I'm just making a wild guess here. Someone else may share his/her experience, if any.
> 
> But it is good to hear a positive experience of a helpful CO - some good folks are out there.  You're lucky to get an update. Ask many other folks like me - even though I have not called them up so far. Maybe I'll try my luck somewhere in the first week of November.


Thanks Gurudev.

One more thing i would like to share on top of this. when I was allocated second co (1st-oct) that time also second co did not request anything but just sent me email saying that "We have received your document and your application continue to undergo routine checks and outcome will be made at earliest".

Now i think this routing checks and departmental routine checks are same. Looks like my case is under routine checks since 1-Oct so they should give me response soon.
This wait is killing me.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all of your "Congratulation" posts! I'm grateful for all the support that I received through this forum and all the new friends that I made here. Definitely, let's keep in touch.....I just downloaded Whatsapp for the first time! For those moving to Sydney....lets meetup for a celebration happy hour drink! We are going to book the next affordable flight to Sydney so We should get there 1-2 weeks from now! I have to open an Australian bank, buy flights, look for possible flat mates, buy some clothes (I already have new shoes wahoooo), etc, things to do all within a couple of weeks! Very excited for my life's biggest adventure!
> ...


It was amazing!!!! Just dinner and a lot of happiness and laughter!!!! Thanks for asking Jelli


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my God!!!!!!! I got my visa grant emailed to me 20 minutes ago!!!!!! Feeling so blessed and happy!!!!!!!!! My jaw is still dropped
> ...


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

I read the last three pages of posts. I don't think you guys have any problems and that they are just busy. I lodged July 7 and only recently received my visa (two nights ago)....so don't worry, your turn is up next!!!!!! You all are very close! Good luck!!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Got it. I think its 0061731367000


Dear SqOats, update us regarding the outcome of your call.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I read the last three pages of posts. I don't think you guys have any problems and that they are just busy. I lodged July 7 and only recently received my visa (two nights ago)....so don't worry, your turn is up next!!!!!! You all are very close! Good luck!!!!


Thanks Wander... for keeping our morale high.


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> No Vishal,
> this is not the standard scenario.
> this is the only scenario when you apply through MARA or by yourself.
> Any application lodged individualy or via an agent will show "Received" status once we lodge the application.
> ...




Dear Suku,

Thanks for your guidance and sharing the in depth information about the process. I'll definitely share my views with everyone. Now, I have got some hope to get more information for my application. 

One question. I have DIBP Payment Receipt and it has fields like Recepit number, ImmiAccount Name (it's on my MARA Agent), Reference No and FTRN in it. Which one is the TRN no. or application no. in it? :confused2:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Dear SqOats, update us regarding the outcome of your call.


I would love to, but its just that I'vent called them yet. I've followed up with an email 6 days ago and waiting for the reply. 

In case i dont hear from them, I will call on coming Friday. Will update you guys accordingly.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vishalp81 said:


> Dear Suku,
> 
> Thanks for your guidance and sharing the in depth information about the process. I'll definitely share my views with everyone. Now, I have got some hope to get more information for my application.
> 
> One question. I have DIBP Payment Receipt and it has fields like Recepit number, ImmiAccount Name (it's on my MARA Agent), Reference No and FTRN in it. Which one is the TRN no. or application no. in it? :confused2:


Not the FTRN. The reference number is your TRN. Begins with EGO


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Wanderlustozzie said:


> I read the last three pages of posts. I don't think you guys have any problems and that they are just busy. I lodged July 7 and only recently received my visa (two nights ago)....so don't worry, your turn is up next!!!!!! You all are very close! Good luck!!!!


Many congrats for your grant Wanderlustozzie.
Did you ever come to the reason for delay in your application? 
Was it routine checks ? 
I have received an email from co my application is under routine checks..
Do you have any idea about this?


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Sharing my time line for info.

ANZO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
EOI submitted: 18/05/2015.
EOI Invitation: 19/06/2015.
Application Submitted: 24/07/2015.
Documents uploaded: In first or second week of August.
CO Assigned: 15/09/2015. GSM Adelaide Team. Asked for PCC, Medical and Form 80 for me and my wife.
PCC, Medical and Form 80 submitted on 06/10/2015. And Clicked on Requested information complete button.

Have not heard any thing, status in immiaccount shows assessment in progress.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Sharing my time line for info.
> 
> ANZO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> EOI submitted: 18/05/2015.
> ...


Give it some time mate..We have people here waiting for grant even after crossing 40 days since request completed..You will get it soon..Be patient  ..been 44 days for me

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Give it some time mate..We have people here waiting for grant even after crossing 40 days since request completed..You will get it soon..Be patient  ..been 44 days for me
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Well i am not in hurry  just sharing it


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

*Need Expert Advice/Suggestion*

Experts,

I was a part of 6 July invitees, I lodged the VISA on 16 July and CO requested for medicals for on 9 Sep. Took the medicals by 23 Sep and waiting for the grant. 

Now my big question is weather i can apply for a fresh passport /renewal of passport as i have been requested to do the same from my organization to process US VISA which requires minimum of 24 months of validity, Though my passport's expiry is due by Sep 2017 which is short of a month, my organization needs it to be renewed to proceed further due company norms.

As i have applied my VISA through registered Migration Agent, I was not able to coordinate with the CO to get my current status. I checked with my agent on the same and they replied that there is no demand from CO till date and all has been provided everything time to time. They advised me to wait till the VISA grant and apply for fresh/renewal of my passport as they were expecting the grant in couple of days.

I was kind of dissapointed and not to miss the big opportunity which my organization is ready to provide.

I appreciate your valuable suggestions.

Many Thanks!

[/SIZE]


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not the FTRN. The reference number is your TRN. Begins with EGO


Thanks KeeDa. I found the information on the receipt. Let me give it a shot and update you all. Thanks again!!


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> Thanks KeeDa. I found the information on the receipt. Let me give it a shot and update you all. Thanks again!!


I have created my IMMI account and able to login successfully. When I try to import the application it gives an error message as below: 

No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount." 

Any clue?


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I read the last three pages of posts. I don't think you guys have any problems and that they are just busy. I lodged July 7 and only recently received my visa (two nights ago)....so don't worry, your turn is up next!!!!!! You all are very close! Good luck!!!!
> ...


At first, I thought something was wrong with my application or maybe they had concerns with me having mutiple nicknames, but nothing was wrong! They were just busy! So I think you all will be just fine and will get your visa in days/weeks....soon!! Not to worry!! Good luck


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vishalp81 said:


> I have created my IMMI account and able to login successfully. When I try to import the application it gives an error message as below:
> 
> No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount."
> 
> Any clue?


No idea mate. I don't have a first hand experience with this. See if the following threads are of any help:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/616050-steps-importing-application.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/803330-import-applicatio-immi-account.html


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Entering into last week of October. Hope this week will bring magic to many 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Entering into last week of October. Hope this week will bring magic to many
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


One of the many waiting for the magic to happen..Lodged 18th July

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Had a great weekend guys. Hope to hear good news for all of you & myself this week..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Update from the telephone conversation with the spokesperson on the 7000 number of DIBP :

Questions from the lady on the other side, from down under - 
Asked for my date of application. 
Asked for the date of CO contact. 
Asked for the date I uploaded all the documents that was asked of me. 

Her answer subsequently - 
It would take 6 weeks from the date I submitted the documents. The applications to be processed are backed up and the processing team will need time. Consider an additional 2 weeks time, over and above the 6 weeks time. 

My interpretation: it's all BS! DIBP knew the influx of applications that would come their way, post July 2015.

Nevertheless, my application is into the 6 week mark, this week. And I've been asked to expect an outcome, in the next 2-3 weeks. It's either a grant or request for additional documents or God forbid, a rejection!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Any updates guys...... hope you have a happy week ahead.
things have been slow but definitely not stagnant. hope you get some updates on your cases today.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Update from the telephone conversation with the spokesperson on the 7000 number of DIBP :
> 
> Questions from the lady on the other side, from down under -
> Asked for my date of application.
> ...


Don't worry... you will get your grant...good time is just around the corner...have faith


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't worry mate,
its expected to feel dejected. but don't think your case may be rejected.

When you have provided all genuine documents DIBP would never reject your document.

Everyone receives the grant one day or another....but thing with getting a grant is some receive it very fast and for some it takes time. thing is at the end of the day everybody gets it.
When are you planning to move to AUS. 



jelli-kallu said:


> Update from the telephone conversation with the spokesperson on the 7000 number of DIBP :
> 
> Questions from the lady on the other side, from down under -
> Asked for my date of application.
> ...


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Update from the telephone conversation with the spokesperson on the 7000 number of DIBP :
> 
> Questions from the lady on the other side, from down under -
> Asked for my date of application.
> ...


Thanks for the info.......So it means I have to wait 2 more weeks 

Visa = 23-July
CO = 21-Sep
Immi Update = Assessment in progress, Last Update = 28-Sep.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Sharing Last week telephone conversation.. After general discussion you know this happens you know that happens..she took my details and checked the application.. She told me we have already lined up your application and you would be advised this week (I guess she was reading some note)..not sure if she is right then this is the week as I complete 28 days post CO contact...not sure guys..our What App group is also silent


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

So this could be the lucky week..hopes are high..lets see..will keep posting my experience.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Sharing Last week telephone conversation.. After general discussion you know this happens you know that happens..she took my details and checked the application.. She told me we have already lined up your application and you would be advised this week (I guess she was reading some note)..not sure if she is right then this is the week as I complete 28 days post CO contact...not sure guys..our What App group is also silent


When you lodge an application and when CO contact ?


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

I also called them just now and the kind gentleman who answered told me that my CO had just reviewed my application last week. He also told me to expect a decision in a few days. Hoping that would actually happened.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jviardo said:


> I also called them just now and the kind gentleman who answered told me that my CO had just reviewed my application last week. He also told me to expect a decision in a few days. Hoping that would actually happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Please share your timeline.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

jviardo said:


> I also called them just now and the kind gentleman who answered told me that my CO had just reviewed my application last week. He also told me to expect a decision in a few days. Hoping that would actually happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


All the best....you will get your grant .........


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

Lodged: 21 July
CO: 14 Sep

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

joey1 said:


> When you lodge an application and when CO contact ?


Lodged on 9th July, CO came on 30th Sep.request complete on 1st Oct


----------



## gvranurag (Jul 16, 2015)

*No response after lodging*

Hi All

I lodged my 189 application 3 weeks ago. I have two nagging doubts.

i) No where during the application process was I asked to upload any of my documents
ii) No one has contacted me regarding medicals or anything yet.

Is this normal? What can I do? Please help! Thank you guys in advance!

Sincerely
Anu


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

gvranurag said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodged my 189 application 3 weeks ago. I have two nagging doubts.
> 
> ...


Hi Anurag,

What do you mean by lodged? Have u paid the Visa fee or you have filled the EOI..because if you have lodged the visa then there are buttons which advise you which documents are required..for Medical you need to generate HAP ID and book an appointment.. Your Lodgment understanding will help to clarify next steps.


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, I just wanted to share my experience when I tried calling DIBP just now. 

I spoke to a really friendly lady on the phone, but unfortunately all she could tell me was that my application is being processed and cannot promise any time frame... also said that they only start looking at the application again 28 days after CO contact. The wait goes on...  

-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
Grant: --


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

Im not sure if I should call DIBP.
Might get the same standard answer. 


189 Lodged: 10 July 2015
CO Contact: 09 Sept 2015
Grant: --


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Lodged on 9th July, CO came on 30th Sep.request complete on 1st Oct


Mate did you call DIBP???


----------



## amitmathai (Aug 5, 2015)

fatmankills said:


> Im not sure if I should call DIBP.
> Might get the same standard answer.
> 
> 
> ...


What number do I call to get in touch with DIBP? The number provided on their website works only from Australia and I'm in India.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

amitmathai said:


> What number do I call to get in touch with DIBP? The number provided on their website works only from Australia and I'm in India.


+61731367000 from India.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
This forum is really helped me a lot. 

Thank you all 

Visa Lodged - 23 July
CO Contact - 21 Sep
Grant - 26 Oct


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Congratulations vik! What docs were you asked for?


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks

I was asked Form 80 for me and my wife.



bharathyku said:


> Congratulations vik! What docs were you asked for?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Thanks
> 
> I was asked Form 80 for me and my wife.


Congrats Vik..What date were the documents requested?

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Many congratulations and wish you all the best!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks...21st Sep



brisbane_bound said:


> Congrats Vik..What date were the documents requested?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Many Congratulations!!

If I may ask, what were the documents requested by CO. Had you tried calling in between and what was your experience?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Many congratulations bro.....

You bring in a light of hope for all the guys waiting for an update here......



ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Congratss


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

I was contemplating calling the co next week.

Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Congratulations Vik...


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Wowww....we have same date of visa, even my CO contacted on same date. Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Congrats


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Congratulations.. Ambition_vik


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Congratulations.....ray of hope.......


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

gurudev said:


> I was contemplating calling the co next week.
> 
> Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


Subscribe to the one month "world free calling" on Skype, and don't forget to cancel your subscription before that one month elapses, you could cancel straightaway after your subscription, you won't loose that free month by doing so immediatle. 

If you wish to continue even after that one month, there are some cheap packages for Australia that you could explore on Skype. This would be much cheaper than calling directly from your network provider.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Subscribe to the one month "world free calling" on Skype, and don't forget to cancel your subscription before that one month elapses, you could cancel straightaway after your subscription, you won't loose that free month by doing so immediatle.
> 
> If you wish to continue even after that one month, there are some cheap packages for Australia that you could explore on Skype. This would be much cheaper than calling directly from your network provider.


Thanks a lot mate. Really appreciate that.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats vik...
Today i too called up DIBP but they said i need to wait...
I think they have a standard response.
But does calling them really help? Any suggestions?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys, need a little help here.

My wife has been rejected UK business visit visa THRICE. Now, I have to update my CO about this by submitting the form 1022. I've already informed my CO about the first refusal when i submitted the last form 1022 on 28 sept. But, i need to inform about the other two recent rejections. 

I am thinking about attaching a cover letter explaining the situation and refusal letters. Is it a good idea?

Can anyone pls take the pain to give any valuable comments?

Whole story can be followed at

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-australian-google-page-ranking-process.html


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> By the grace of god I received my grant yesterday.
> This forum is really helped me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all
> ...


Congratulations mate  finally the wait is over


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Mate.

I called them only once after 90 days were over. 
They told me that CO's are loaded with so many cases and wait for another 2 weeks.


I wish speedy grant for everyone. 


QUOTE=jelli-kallu;8565082]Many Congratulations!!

If I may ask, what were the documents requested by CO. Had you tried calling in between and what was your experience?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

i would suggest call them only when 90 days are over.





avinash4579 said:


> Congrats vik...
> Today i too called up DIBP but they said i need to wait...
> I think they have a standard response.
> But does calling them really help? Any suggestions?


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Congratulations Vik for getting the Grant, it's such a good news. Finally, 1st Grant of the week has come on Monday. 

Just to share my experience with all of you, I had a word with one of the senior staff at my MARA agent office. I have asked them about the general trend and they told me that for the past couple of months, the grants are coming quite late. Previous year, people were getting it within 60 days without fail, except 1-2 cases. 

As per them, DIBP grant visas on MONDAY & THURSDAY usually. So, watch out for these days guys and be hopeful !!!


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Vishal this information is really comforting for "desperate waiting list " candidates like me ... I am sure must be many like me!!

In addition to this i wish to put forth my observations based on past few months trends, analysis of grant receivers enrolled with my agent and few colleagues whom i am in touch with!!

State nominations especially NSW is extremely quick average 1-2 months from visa logging

Secondly 189 visa seekers average timeline was 3 months or slightly more close to 4 months from visa logging ( could not understand why)

If there is a priority for state nominated candidates i am not sure but lets hope for the best?

Lets keep sharing so as to comfort each other till we get our grants!!
Have a nice sleep :wink:


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> Thanks Vishal this information is really comforting for "desperate waiting list " candidates like me ... I am sure must be many like me!!
> 
> In addition to this i wish to put forth my observations based on past few months trends, analysis of grant receivers enrolled with my agent and few colleagues whom i am in touch with!!
> 
> ...


We're NSW 190 and i'm on my 97th day 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Which trade and points?


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> Which trade and points?


BA 70 points


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.

Hallelujah! God has done it we got our visa today. Me and my spouse and two kids.

Firstly I want to share our timeline:-

Mechanical Engineer- 60 points
Applied for visa in July 22
We got our CO contact on 17th Sept.
Requested for PCC and form 80 for both, Regional evidence and proof of income.
We replied on 22 Sept, 2015 and since then we have not heard anything
Call several times, same story of waiting
last call was 23rd October, 2015, a guy checked the status and told me that is under consideration.

I want to tell you all that the golden email arrived today 28th October, 2015 in my spouse inbox at 12:58pm Melbourne time.

I want to assure all July applicants and that are still waiting that there is nothing wrong with your application. They will surely get back to you one by one it might just take a little patience.

God bless you all, all the past grants always gives us hope that one day our visa too will come and finally it arrives.


----------



## fatmankills (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats buddy!!!!



shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

fatmankills said:


> Congrats buddy!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations Shadex!!


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All,

2 days back I got reply from CO stating that they also need letter from educational institute along with transcripts for my wife to prove her functional english ability. My wife has done her primary/secondary education at different schools in different cities/states, so its not feasible to get hold of all institutes for that letter. Also, we don't have all her primary/secondary schooling transcripts. We are planning to for IELTS/TOEFL IBT. 

Just want to check if anyone had gone through similar situation and got quick remedy. Please advise.


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Villa26 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Shadex!!


Thank you, Villa26.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I call them today morning, lady first told me you have to wait 6 weeks after you submitted the requested docs, then she asked my PP no. my name and DOB. and after some pause (most probably checking my file) she said you need to wait 2 more weeks.

Visa = 23-July
CO = 21-Sep (requesting Polio)


Regards,


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulatios and we would meet you in Australia soon..Enjoy the grant.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14. 
Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager

Can this cause a VISA Denial for me? all my documents are genuine. 
Experts please guide me further….I really need your help.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Same thing happened for me and luckily she got all letters from her schools and college. We taken three letters and submitted(1st STD to 7th STD, 8th STD to 10th STD and Intermediate/+2). If you want the format I can forward you the scanned copy. Please send me PM if required.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy and good luck for the future!!!
So, we have 2nd grant for this week.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

joey1 said:


> I call them today morning, lady first told me you have to wait 6 weeks after you submitted the requested docs, then she asked my PP no. my name and DOB. and after some pause (most probably checking my file) she said you need to wait 2 more weeks.
> 
> Visa = 23-July
> CO = 21-Sep (requesting Polio)
> ...


So when did you submit the requested Polio certificate ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Finally, its my day.

Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.

--No CO contacted for any information, I have front loaded all possible info

VISA lodged: 14 July, 2015 and front loaded all documents including PCC(BD,INDO), Medical by 15 August-2015 

*Called them three times from September, I guess it helps*
* 1) September 2nd week(1st time):* Feedback --> Application is under mandatory checking, 
---Status in IMMI : "Application Received"

* 2) October first week (2nd time):* Feeback---> CO team assigned and checking. I did not notice for any documents 
---Status in IMMI : "Application Received"

* 3) Yesterday (27 Oct) 3rd time: *Feedback --> CO looked on the application in September and next review date was 22Oct. Nice lady helped me to send an acknowledgement email to CO team because she did not see any progress on 27Oct as review date was 22Oct
---Status in IMMI : "Finalized"

I guessed, 
---if you had crossed 90days, then you can call them regularly. All call records under your TRN would be recorded, because yesterday when I called them, they already knew the number of times I had called/emailed them.
--- Even if your status shows "Application Received" you never know it might be under processing


My CO team was: GSM Adelaide


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Many many congratulations buddy!! All the best for future..Cheers!!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..all the best and enjoy............


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow ,
COngratulations man....

enjoy your day.



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14. 
Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager

Can this cause a VISA Denial for me? all my documents are genuine. 
Experts please guide me further….I really need your help.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> So when did you submit the requested Polio certificate ?


28-Sep.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Many Congrats....


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14.
> Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
> Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager
> 
> ...



Let me make a sumamry

--You current organization is XYZ, joined on 18/06/14 as "Production Manager", got promotion as "Opex Leader" on January-15 and your current position is same "Opex Leader"

In the EOI, you can only mention the last position for each organization, in that case, "Opex Leader" is correct. For Payslip, you can give June-December: Production Manager, Sep-invitation month: OPEX leader. It's not mandatory to upload all payslips, bank statement is another alternative of payslip. Like me, I have uploaded 3/4 payslip from each year without uploading any bank statement.

Don't worry about it, its very minor issue.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Azim


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> In the EOI, you can only mention the last position for each organization, .


Who said that only the last position can be mentioned in the EOI?

You can and should mention in the EOI, all the positions held by you. The work reference letter normally mentions the last position held. But this does not stop you from mentioning all the positions in the EOI.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Who said that only the last position can be mentioned in the EOI?
> 
> You can and should mention in the EOI, all the positions held by you. The work reference letter normally mentions the last position held. But this does not stop you from mentioning all the positions in the EOI.


I don't think it's not mandatory to mention all of position for a single organization, I did not mention those in EOI. I am working in a single organization for 8 and half years, I only mentioned my latest position in EOI. But, during my documents uploading time, I have given all relevant documents including "promotion letter" from beginning to the last one.

Even in VISA application, I only mentioned my last position.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Let me make a sumamry
> 
> --You current organization is XYZ, joined on 18/06/14 as "Production Manager", got promotion as "Opex Leader" on January-15 and your current position is same "Opex Leader"
> 
> ...


yes man, you understood it right...and thats a relief man! thanks for info...


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: Waiting.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate for the much awaited grant. Time to party hard :second::second:lane:lane:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Today is "centennial" celebrations for me, in terms of number of days of waiting, from the date of lodgement!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Today is "centennial" celebrations for me, in terms of number of days of waiting, from the date of lodgement!



But only 5 weeks since RC. So, another week or two more before they come back to your application.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> But only 5 weeks since RC. So, another week or two more before they come back to your application.


8th Week applicant here   
Patience is the key here..Cheers!!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## bagal (Oct 28, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Today is "centennial" celebrations for me, in terms of number of days of waiting, from the date of lodgement!


We share similar timelines! I am hoping for a quick grant for myself and hope all of us get it too!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> But only 5 weeks since RC. So, another week or two more before they come back to your application.


Thanks Keeda. I do hope something happens in the next week or two. There is absolutely nothing we can do about all this delay, but wait!!

Btw, what does RC mean??


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Thanks Keeda. I do hope something happens in the next week or two. There is absolutely nothing we can do about all this delay, but wait!!
> 
> Btw, what does RC mean??


Request Complete 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Thanks Keeda. I do hope something happens in the next week or two. There is absolutely nothing we can do about all this delay, but wait!!
> 
> Btw, what does RC mean??


RC = Request Complete.


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Friends, So, we are approaching the final two days of this month and eagerly waiting for THURSDAY!!I'm hoping that we should get some grants in coming two days especially tomorrow. Let's keep the hope alive!!  

_________________
ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> Dear Friends, So, we are approaching the final two days of this month and eagerly waiting for THURSDAY!!I'm hoping that we should get some grants in coming two days especially tomorrow. Let's keep the hope alive!!
> 
> _________________
> ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


Hope is the only thing that has kept me going.. Lodged 18th July  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Azim my brother finally you made it...good to see you on other side..long awaited journey ..I can imagine the downfall and mood swings you had..so now you trust nationality not always call for external checks...Many congratulation..enjoy the great grant..


----------



## Bogo (Oct 23, 2015)

I lodged 189 visa on 6th June. CO assigned on 9th Aug. Now, I was contacted on 14Oct to provide PTE login details as they were unable to verify PTE scores provided initially. I responded to their request rightaway. It has already been close to 5months. Any suggestions on maximum time they can take for processing 189 visa. Someone told me that it can even take a year. Anyone who filed in June but no grant yet !!!!


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone have a number to get in touch with gsm brisbane office? Thanks in advance.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Azim my brother finally you made it...good to see you on other side..long awaited journey ..I can imagine the downfall and mood swings you had..so now you trust nationality not always call for external checks...Many congratulation..enjoy the great grant..


congratulations!!!
Let's hope for some more good news!!!
expecting my grant this week hopefully!!!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Many congrats


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Last 2 working days of October left! I hope as many backlogs are cleared today and tomorrow! All the best folks!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Azim my brother finally you made it...good to see you on other side..long awaited journey ..I can imagine the downfall and mood swings you had..so now you trust nationality not always call for external checks...Many congratulation..enjoy the great grant..


Yes Bro Aus_PK, "nationality not always call for external checks".


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

wattevah said:


> anyone have a number to get in touch with gsm brisbane office? Thanks in advance.


0061731367000


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Congrats man,

I remember we started our PR process almost at same time. Good to see that you got the grant in time. Enjoy your moment.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Big Bro
You deserved it  I am really grateful to you for your help during my processing  all the best and see u in aussi land :second::second:


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Congrats man,
> 
> I remember we started our PR process almost at same time. Good to see that you got the grant in time. Enjoy your moment.



I wish you would get your desire email soon.


----------



## pakfalcon (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community. 

Applied as onshore 189 on 22nd July
CO granted: 7th september, requested me to do medical. No form 80 or 122 or whatever it was called. 
Requested completed: 15th September


Since then no contact, so I emailed them on the last weekend, and yesterday I got my visa.
So don't loose hope, Adelaide office is probably clearing some kind of backlog. My friend applied with similar timeline and his case ended in the Brisbane office, which was a lot faster.

Visa Grant: 29 October


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

pakfalcon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Falcon! Wish you all the very best!

Cheers,
J


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

pakfalcon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community.
> 
> ...


Congrats, good to see Pakistani getting grant......................almost same time line but you are onshore.

Visa = 23-Jul
CO = 21-Sep
Grant = ??


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

pakfalcon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy and all the best for the future plans!! 

Finally, 1st Grant of the day. I hope many more to follow by tomorrow.
_________________
ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vicky26 (Mar 13, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Thank god its so positive for me


Hi nitin,

have you replied for the natural justice letter?

regards/vignesh


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

pakfalcon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community.
> 
> ...



Bro Falcon,

Congratulation. Its your party time :second:


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

pakfalcon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

pakfalcon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been silently following this forum since last 2 weeks. I felt like I should update you guys on my progress in a way to give back to the community.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Finally, its my day.
> 
> Received grant email for at 11.05AM (WIB) for me, my wife and lovely daughter.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, October has gone by for July applicants and the wait continues, into November!!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> OK, October has gone by for July applicants and the wait continues, into November!!


I can understand the pain.....we dont have anything else apart from praying.....


Visa = 23 Jul
CO = 21 Sep (Requesting Polio Certificate)
Grant = ???


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> OK, October has gone by for July applicants and the wait continues, into November!!


I can empathise with you mate. Just hang in there. You and others in waiting will definitely hear some good news in November at the latest.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> OK, October has gone by for July applicants and the wait continues, into November!!


hopefully nov brings us good luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

That Grant email is not far. its just a matter of time. Though its been a long time now but maybe take hope from people who are waiting since May and June for any update.
we hope you get an update soon......


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

So, finally October month has gone the wait still continues. I'll be completing 109th day on coming Sunday. Hoping for the best for the month of November 

Btw, I have seen that maximum duration for VISA grant is 113 days. Has anyone seen any other person having issued VISA more than this day?


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> So, finally October month has gone the wait still continues. I'll be completing 109th day on coming Sunday. Hoping for the best for the month of November
> 
> Btw, I have seen that maximum duration for VISA grant is 113 days. Has anyone seen any other person having issued VISA more than this day?


ummm, I am on 106th day and waiting for CO. So no idea if 113 is the number. There are a few entries in status sheet having 125,131 and 154 days as well.


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Guys. While logging into my IMMI Account, i noticed that all previously uploaded docs are not appearing under the "Supporting documents provided" section for my wife (secondary applicant) though the docs are appearing as Received under "Next steps" with the correct date. This issue is however not there for me (primary applicant). Note that CO was already allocated on 13th Oct 2015 (visa lodged on 21st Aug 2015) requesting for some more docs for me and my wife (Form 80 and few additional evidence for marriage).

This seems strange. Has anybody encountered a similar issue? Has the CO moved the Docs? Any idea dears?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

I applied on 18 June.. today is my 134th day since application with 2 CO assigned... when i called them on 9th October i was told to wait for 4 weeks.... 3 weeks down one to go... let's wait and see.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Deepak280182 said:


> Hi Guys. While logging into my IMMI Account, i noticed that all previously uploaded docs are not appearing under the "Supporting documents provided" section for my wife (secondary applicant) though the docs are appearing as Received under "Next steps" with the correct date. This issue is however not there for me (primary applicant). Note that CO was already allocated on 13th Oct 2015 (visa lodged on 21st Aug 2015) requesting for some more docs for me and my wife (Form 80 and few additional evidence for marriage).
> 
> This seems strange. Has anybody encountered a similar issue? Has the CO moved the Docs? Any idea dears?


Deepak,

Once uploaded, no one including the CO can alter the documents attached.
This might be a technical issue. I would suggest you to log in from a different browser and if the issue still persists, try checking on Monday.


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> So, finally October month has gone the wait still continues. I'll be completing 109th day on coming Sunday. Hoping for the best for the month of November
> 
> Btw, I have seen that maximum duration for VISA grant is 113 days. Has anyone seen any other person having issued VISA more than this day?



I am on 124 days, still no reply from CO. two CO changed in between these time frame and asked for few more documents.
Called DIBP twice and every time got the same answer, that its under consideration.


___________________________________________________________




Eoi submitted. . .. 18th May 2015
Invitation got.... 20th May 2015 from QLD
Visa Lodged. ..... 28th June 2015
Case Officer..... 20th Aug 2015 (requested pcc and form80)
Pcc done ........... 24th Aug 2015
Medical done...... 24th Aug 2015
2nd Case office..... 16th Oct 2015
Doc Submitted....... 19th Oct 2015


Visa Grant .......waiting....waiting....waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

zenithnk28 said:


> I am on 124 days, still no reply from CO. two CO changed in between these time frame and asked for few more documents.
> Called DIBP twice and every time got the same answer, that its under consideration.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Zenith- What did the 2nd CO request you?

Cheers,
J

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogo (Oct 23, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> So, finally October month has gone the wait still continues. I'll be completing 109th day on coming Sunday. Hoping for the best for the month of November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on144th Day


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Hi Zenith- What did the 2nd CO request you?
> 
> Cheers,
> J
> ...


Second CO requested me the tax declaration from the current employer and salary slip from my UK employer.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

*Got the visa!!!!*

Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant finally!! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Congrats man! Happy for you!


----------



## SujithSagar (Oct 10, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Congrats Jelli-Kallu


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Hey Jelli..very happy for you! Many congratulations! You have been a great support here!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow amazing jelli. 
What a great news to start the day with all the best for your future man..... Have fun and enjoy your day..... 



jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

Good day mates! I was also granted a 190 visa today!!

Lodgement: 21 July
CO: 14 Sep
Grant: 30 Oct

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Congrats.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Got mine too! Raining grants! Can't see grant letter, have to wait for agent to forward it.

Lodged: Jul 24
CO Contact: Sept 15
Grant: Oct 31


----------



## bagal (Oct 28, 2015)

Been a silent observer so far! I got my grant too, today at around 5am, 31-Oct-2015.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

tdotguy said:


> Got mine too! Raining grants! Can't see grant letter, have to wait for agent to forward it.
> 
> Lodged: Jul 24
> CO Contact: Sept 15
> Grant: Oct 31


Awesome!! Congratulations. Why don't you check on VEVO, you should see your IED mentioned there.
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Wow amazing jelli.
> What a great news to start the day with all the best for your future man..... Have fun and enjoy your day.....


Thanks suku. You have been motivating all of us and I'd like to thank you!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats.


Thanks Keeda! Without selfless guys like you, this forum wouldn't have been what it is today.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Wow What a news on Saturday. Many Congrats Jelli.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@Suku: You had said a week ago that month end will bring some good news to July applicants. Seems that you were right. Another few hours to end the month. Lets hope more grants follow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats to all mates who got grants...all the best. .hope we will meet there soon...


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

Just hang in there mates! Grants are just around the corner!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations.. Guys all of you who got their grants and best of luck for your future.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations to John, tdot and bagal. Amazing news on a Saturday . 
Have a good weekend guys and enjoy your day 
Rest of the guys....next week is yours . DIBP is going to clear the backlog now. I can feel more grants in next week .


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

The officer that I talked to last monday kept her promise. She said I will hear from them in a few days!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Thanks! Just checked our visas (mine and my partners). We're good to go!

Thanks everyone! Going to go celebrate some more and have a couple drinks. Hope the people still waiting get their grants soon! It's well worth the wait.



jelli-kallu said:


> Awesome!! Congratulations. Why don't you check on VEVO, you should see your IED mentioned there.
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Fantastic news,,,,,,,,,last week blessed us joy at last.


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

So glad grants are pouring in fast!! Bring it on DIBP!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Congratulations mate.  finally got your reward.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..................Alhamdulilah........Got mine as well...........thanks for all the support.........


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..................Alhamdulilah........Got mine as well...........thanks for all the support.........


Congratulations Joey..awesome news!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

joey1 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..................Alhamdulilah........Got mine as well...........thanks for all the support.........



Congratulation Joey.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

CIVIL --Do you have any news ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go DIBP!!!. Congrats all who got the grants.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations!!


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hellooooo Allllllll,
Finally Finally.... I too got grant today morning @ 7:22AM IST. Thanks a lot to each and every one and special thanks to Suku. 
Coming Monday is my kid birthday(2-Nov) and treating this grant as a birthday gift from Australia 
Please find my details below.

​​Thanks & Regards,
Ramagiri Villa.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: 31-October-2015​ || IED: 17-July-2016.​


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Something happened to DIBP today 

Visa = 23 Jul
Grant = 31 Oct


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hearty congratulations to all who received grants today!!!!!! We are happy that the last day of October is showering grants .
I'm on my 100th day today and as I see many who lodged visa in the same timeframe as me getting grants I'm super excited to receive mine very soon .
At last the long wait comes to a happy end and we are also expecting the same.


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys
Congratulations to all those who have received the Visa Grant.
Please Pray for us too now.

Visa Applied: 12/06/2015  CO Allocated: 08/08/2015 Docs Submitted: 21/08/2015

Waiting............................................


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations july applicants . i am on 124 days (489 visa). Lets see what will happen in November.


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Congrats to everybody who got their grants, best way to start the weekend. 

I've been a silent observer of the forum, filed visa application on 13th July, CO contact on 7sep, loaded all docs by 28th sep. Since then it's endless wait ....


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Mightysam said:


> Congrats to everybody who got their grants, best way to start the weekend.
> 
> I've been a silent observer of the forum, filed visa application on 13th July, CO contact on 7sep, loaded all docs by 28th sep. Since then it's endless wait ....


To All July Visa applicants (in & out) of this forum who are yet to receive their grant;

I beseech you to exercise some patience for your grant is so close to you - just around the corner! 

I got mine (Subclass 189) today! Details are as follows; 

Visa Lodged : 21st July, 2015
Status changed to "Assessment in Progress" on 15th September, 2015
No contact from CO. 
Visa grant (Direct Grant ) : 31st October, 2015 with status changed to "FINALISED " PRAISE GOD!!!

Thanks to all the active members of this forum with lots of helpful inputs that helped a lot of people. God bless u and grant your heart desire.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations to all who their grants today..It is indeed a great news and very encouraging for all July applicants waiting for the golden mail..Hoping for some good news next week..Cheers!!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Same situation here:

Visa:13 July
CO 1: 9 Sep
CO 2: 21 Oct
Grant: wait....

Let's pray for next week ray:?ray:?ray:?


Mightysam said:


> Congrats to everybody who got their grants, best way to start the weekend.
> 
> I've been a silent observer of the forum, filed visa application on 13th July, CO contact on 7sep, loaded all docs by 28th sep. Since then it's endless wait ....


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

MikeBH said:


> To All July Visa applicants (in & out) of this forum who are yet to receive their grant;
> 
> I beseech you to exercise some patience for your grant is so close to you - just around the corner!
> 
> ...


Congaratulations and all the best..........


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Something happened to DIBP today
> 
> Visa = 23 Jul
> Grant = 31 Oct


Congrats bro............


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Oh great...indeed worth waiting...all the best for future......


----------



## RSR017 (Nov 1, 2015)

visa lodged: 20 July 
CO requested PCC/ medical: 8 Sept
Follow up by phone: 29 Oct 
GRANT: 31 October 

So July applications should be nearing finalisation if not already... all the best, try not to run out of patience


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

RSR017 said:


> visa lodged: 20 July
> CO requested PCC/ medical: 8 Sept
> Follow up by phone: 29 Oct
> GRANT: 31 October
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Cheers to All New PR holders..Jelli,John, tdot and bagal,Mike and all if i am missing any one /silent readers..indeed a long journey but good thing;it's turning out to be positive and all the pain has been diluted once you are on other side..I was constantly getting the what's app update ..Enjoy the great grant...Awaited candidates open invitation for all of you to join us on what's app..Diwali is approaching and I wish that all of you celebrate your Diwali with grant..Have a spectacular November/Week/and day start...hang in there you are not far off..Best Wishes


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear friends, I was a bit away during this weekend.
WOW WOW WOW! ! Awesome news guys and heartiest congratulations to all my friends for visa grant. Rest of the people like me can expect grant in coming week. 

Let's keep the hope alive!! Please support us for the remaining days


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys

Just wanted to enquire from the ones who have been granted Visas that how many were alloted Brisbane team and also how many had case officer named Kelly?

Please revert so that i can have an idea regarding the allocation....

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


congrats jelli kallu


----------



## gauravbrills (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi guys congrats for your grants. Also for sw engineers are you guys planning to move to aussie and try for jobs there or is there a possibility to get interviewed or schedule interviews from here... Thanks


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks!! I got my visa grant today, finally! Oh man, what a wait!! IED: 18-Sep-2016!!


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

jviardo said:


> Good day mates! I was also granted a 190 visa today!!
> 
> Lodgement: 21 July
> CO: 14 Sep
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

tdotguy said:


> Got mine too! Raining grants! Can't see grant letter, have to wait for agent to forward it.
> 
> Lodged: Jul 24
> CO Contact: Sept 15
> Grant: Oct 31


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bagal said:


> Been a silent observer so far! I got my grant too, today at around 5am, 31-Oct-2015.


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

tdotguy said:


> Thanks! Just checked our visas (mine and my partners). We're good to go!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Going to go celebrate some more and have a couple drinks. Hope the people still waiting get their grants soon! It's well worth the wait.


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

joey1 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..................Alhamdulilah........Got mine as well...........thanks for all the support.........


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Villa26 said:


> Hellooooo Allllllll,
> Finally Finally.... I too got grant today morning @ 7:22AM IST. Thanks a lot to each and every one and special thanks to Suku.
> Coming Monday is my kid birthday(2-Nov) and treating this grant as a birthday gift from Australia
> Please find my details below.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

joey1 said:


> Something happened to DIBP today
> 
> Visa = 23 Jul
> Grant = 31 Oct


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

MikeBH said:


> To All July Visa applicants (in & out) of this forum who are yet to receive their grant;
> 
> I beseech you to exercise some patience for your grant is so close to you - just around the corner!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

RSR017 said:


> visa lodged: 20 July
> CO requested PCC/ medical: 8 Sept
> Follow up by phone: 29 Oct
> GRANT: 31 October
> ...


Congrats


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> CIVIL --Do you have any news ?


Nope


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Congrats to all who got the grant.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Just to inform about the update on my case.

Another CO has contacted me today and acknowledged the previously sent additional documents. Also, she mentioned in the email that cases are handled by the team and not a single CO.

Against first CO request, I provided the CV, form 1221 and wife's pregnancy report and requested to delay PCC and Medical after birth of child. So, today she sent me a new list of required docs with PCC and Medical for me and wife only.

Also, in the email, she asked to provide the PCC in requested time i-e 28 days and medicals can be done after child's birth. I dont know why she didnt agree about the PCC after child's birth because it will affect me IED. Anyways, I will start the process for PCC, I have to get it from 3 countries so it will also take time.

But, good thing is that DIBP is active for the past 1 week and clearing backlogs quickly.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Nope


Did you call them recently, you are at the edge of your golden email.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you, marked.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Also, I came to know from the office manager that he received the verification call. He verified my particulars i-e duration, designation etc. But, for roles and responsibilities, My office manager told to check with my manager. Also, my R&R letter was signed by my manager and that too on a company letter head.

Now, my manager is outside office for meeting. I will check with him when he returns if he receive any call.

Lets hope for the best.



SqOats said:


> Just to inform about the update on my case.
> 
> Another CO has contacted me today and acknowledged the previously sent additional documents. Also, she mentioned in the email that cases are handled by the team and not a single CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Also, I came to know from the office manager that he received the verification call. He verified my particulars i-e duration, designation etc. But, for roles and responsibilities, My office manager told to check with my manager. Also, my R&R letter was signed by my manager and that too on a company letter head.
> 
> Now, my manager is outside office for meeting. I will check with him when he returns if he receive any call.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Best of luck mate. I can understand this situation .GOD bless you.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Also, I came to know from the office manager that he received the verification call. He verified my particulars i-e duration, designation etc. But, for roles and responsibilities, My office manager told to check with my manager. Also, my R&R letter was signed by my manager and that too on a company letter head.
> 
> Now, my manager is outside office for meeting. I will check with him when he returns if he receive any call.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Don't worry, everything will be fine.......all the best


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Congrats to all the guys on receiving your grants.
Question, how is the 1year entry period, after the grant, decided?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Did you call them recently, you are at the edge of your golden email.


Called them today. A lady checked my file & said that last communication was at the end of September & additional information was requested. I told her that i didn't receive any communication by email neither through my account. She said that my case is up for review next week or week after that & they were processing my application but they had moved onto other applications as they were very busy (that part is intimidating, why skip the queue?) She said that i will hear from them in a week or two. She was singing throughout the call, lol. Either She must've had a very good weekend or she must be really loving her job


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Its my mom birthday on 14th and I want to gift her with visa...
but with the pace... I think m not going to get till my next birthday.. i.e. September.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Good news is they requested Polio Vaccination Certificate, anticlimax is I've already uploaded one. Should I get a new one or upload the same? & that means that they are satisfied with all the remaining uploaded documents?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Mate,
I would suggest you to update the same at the earliest. even if you have already submitted. 
submit and hit the request complete button. Also send them an email for the same.
I wonder how come they miss documents. I hope it does not go back in the same loop again for you bro....

all the best.



civil said:


> Good news is they requested Polio Vaccination Certificate, anticlimax is I've already uploaded one. Should I get a new one or upload the same? & that means that they are satisfied with all the remaining uploaded documents?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> hi Mate,
> I would suggest you to update the same at the earliest. even if you have already submitted.
> submit and hit the request complete button. Also send them an email for the same.
> I wonder how come they miss documents. I hope it does not go back in the same loop again for you bro....
> ...


Thousand ways to procrastinate..

Anyways, Thanks Bro


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

civil said:


> Good news is they requested Polio Vaccination Certificate, anticlimax is I've already uploaded one. Should I get a new one or upload the same? & that means that they are satisfied with all the remaining uploaded documents?


Hi Civil,

So finally some news for you bro...like Suku suggested do the update asap and send them email categorically mentioning this was already provided...further in general they ask the documents in one go but lately they have started this trend to have multiple CO assigned..but but but..you are already well ahead in time line..so my hunch is this will be the only requirement..cheers.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Called them today. A lady checked my file & said that last communication was at the end of September & additional information was requested. I told her that i didn't receive any communication by email neither through my account. She said that my case is up for review next week or week after that & they were processing my application but they had moved onto other applications as they were very busy (that part is intimidating, why skip the queue?) She said that i will hear from them in a week or two. She was singing throughout the call, lol. Either She must've had a very good weekend or she must be really loving her job



Ohh... really , she was singing !!!

Hope in this week or next you will received your golden email.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Civil,
> 
> So finally some news for you bro...like Suku suggested do the update asap and send them email categorically mentioning this was already provided...further in general they ask the documents in one go but lately they have started this trend to have multiple CO assigned..but but but..you are already well ahead in time line..so my hunch is this will be the only requirement..cheers.


Will email them today in the evening.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Ohh... really , she was singing !!!
> 
> Hope in this week or next you will received your golden email.


Thanks bro


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

civil said:


> Good news is they requested Polio Vaccination Certificate, anticlimax is I've already uploaded one. Should I get a new one or upload the same? & that means that they are satisfied with all the remaining uploaded documents?


Good luck brother, 

So they contacted you today for Polio ? i was wondering when was the last time CO contacted you ? i am assuming by end of September, but can you please share the exact date ?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Good luck brother,
> 
> So they contacted you today for Polio ? i was wondering when was the last time CO contacted you ? i am assuming by end of September, but can you please share the exact date ?


Firt ever contact they have made is today.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

civil said:


> Firt ever contact they have made is today.


I meant the last time in September when was that ? so that we know how much time it took them to revisit your case. i was contacted on 2nd October so was trying to see the pattern as in the last few days they were coming back to cases were CO contact around 15-25 September.. i am guessing they have some kind of schedule for revisiting cases.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

civil said:


> Called them today. A lady checked my file & said that last communication was at the end of September & additional information was requested. I told her that i didn't receive any communication by email neither through my account. She said that my case is up for review next week or week after that & they were processing my application but they had moved onto other applications as they were very busy (that part is intimidating, why skip the queue?) She said that i will hear from them in a week or two. She was singing throughout the call, lol. Either She must've had a very good weekend or she must be really loving her job


sorry man i just noticed that you didn't receive any e-mail back in September, wish you good luck.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> I meant the last time in September when was that ? so that we know how much time it took them to revisit your case. i was contacted on 2nd October so was trying to see the pattern as in the last few days they were coming back to cases were CO contact around 15-25 September.. i am guessing they have some kind of schedule for revisiting cases.


You can check my timeline. First CO contact 26 Sept, second CO contact 2 Nov. They verified that they received the docs submitted against first request and now asked for PCC.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

SqOats said:


> You can check my timeline. First CO contact 26 Sept, second CO contact 2 Nov. They verified that they received the docs submitted against first request and now asked for PCC.


So it took them 5 weeks to revisit your case. Last time when i called them on 9 Oct to make sure if they got the requested files, without asking the lady on the phone told me to wait 4 weeks. This means in total 5 weeks after CO requested documents, my 5 weeks will end by this Friday. OF course, it could take them more than 5 weeks depending on workload, but i hope to get some good news on Friday or next week inshallah.


----------



## praeon (Oct 23, 2015)

Even after 5 weeks the standard response is: it may take a couple of weeks to go through the processes. They say it very nicely to wait as its just a matter of time and someone will be processing you request soon. :S 
Its my day 50 after CO contact now.


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm also going through similar phase, Last contact CO made was on 7th sep. Since then, I haven't heard back from CO for any additional docs or employment verification etc. So not really sure what pattern they're following as it's going to be 2 months from Last CO contact.

Furthermore, I Lodged visa on 13the Sep and nearing almost 4months application.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

praeon said:


> Even after 5 weeks the standard response is: it may take a couple of weeks to go through the processes. They say it very nicely to wait as its just a matter of time and someone will be processing you request soon. :S
> Its my day 50 after CO contact now.


In the excelsheet i saw one guy received the grant yesterday after 54 days of CO contact after he called. It seems now Brisbane team is much faster, while Adelaide team seems to take more time to get back to cases..I don't want to call now i will wait couple of weeks if nothing happened i will give them a ring.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> In the excelsheet i saw one guy received the grant yesterday after 54 days of CO contact after he called. It seems now Brisbane team is much faster, while Adelaide team seems to take more time to get back to cases..I don't want to call now i will wait couple of weeks if nothing happened i will give them a ring.


For the last 4,5 working days, they've cleared alot of July applicants. It is difficult to find a pattern here. But, things are moving at better pace as compared to the last month. If your documents are complete and you have waited for 4 weeks already. You might get the grant just by calling.


----------



## praeon (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello There,

I am in a situation and need advise. 
I have logged 189 in July and still awaiting decision on it.
Currently I am on 457 work visa (expires Jan 2016) and I am considering a job change.

If my new employer agrees to sponsor 457 and loges 457 transfer, does this impacts my 189 pr application?

Thanks,
Pratap


----------



## praeon (Oct 23, 2015)

Additionally,
If I quit my job in Australia (while 189 is still being processed): Do I need to submit "Change of circumstances" form etc?


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

True even in my case (189 visa Mech Engr) Visa Logged 29 June Medicals PCC 6Aug Form 80 1221updated CV sumbitted on 15 Sep then reminder email to CO on 30 Sep called on 23 OCT its 48 days since Docs sumbission 123 days since Visa Login Grant awaited!!
Adelide CO - really tired of waiting now....


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys

can anyone please give me the phone number for team Adelaide.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

lalesh said:


> hi guys
> 
> can anyone please give me the phone number for team adelaide.


+61 731 367 000


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Jelli


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.

Occupation -----General Accountant
Visa type-------189 Independent
Visa Lodged ---- 09/07/15
CO Contact ----- 30/09/15
Request complete ----- 01/10/15
Grant-------04/11/15

Thanks indeed for all the support...feel free to reach out for any clarification and help..especially accountants as they are least active on such a wonderful forum

Personal Experience: I was tired of rereshing emails and checking immi...lenghty journey and needs lot patience at each stage..Best Wishes


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats PK!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats PK
You touched the finish line...
We are still refreshing emails... Lets hope we too join the visa brigade soonk_hand:k_hand:


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...



Congratulations AUS_PK.

It's party time :spit:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Aus_PK. Best of luck and enjoy your day


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations!! 

​​​Thanks & Regards,
Ramagiri Villa.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: 31-October-2015​ ​||IED: 17-July-2016.​


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> Deepak,
> 
> Once uploaded, no one including the CO can alter the documents attached.
> This might be a technical issue. I would suggest you to log in from a different browser and if the issue still persists, try checking on Monday.


Hi CoolDude

I tried but same result. The other browser also is not showing the docs previously uploaded for my wife.


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy.....long wait paid off


----------



## TravisPerkins (Oct 23, 2015)

*Visa Granted Message*

Hi Friends ,

I have been a silent reader for a long time and posts by many friends here immensely helped me deal with my Anxiety. 

My Visa was granted recently (16/10/2015) and I felt that It's my duty to post my timeline.

Sorry for the delay..... It's been manic executing the Exit plan from the UK.

Visa type 189 Skilled independent - Software Engineer (261313)

3 dependents (Wife, 2 kids)

65 Points - Exp(15pts), Education(15pts), Age(25pts), IELTS(10pts) 

ACS Skills assessment Application lodged - 30/03/2015

ACS Positive result - 08/04/2015

IELTS (L-7, R-8.5, W-7, S-9)- 13/05/2015

EOI Lodged - 18/05/2015 

EOI Invitation - 06/07/2015

Visa Lodged - 14/07/2015

CO Contact - Requesting Meds/PCC - 08/09/2015 (28 day deadline to provide all docs)

UK PCC provided - 23/09/2015 (Fast service)

Meds - 16/09/2015

Granttttttttttttttttttt:second: - 16/10/2015

Been a hectic 10 months.... there was a long delay waiting for the EOI's to renew.... as they ran out of available positions for S/E(261313) by May. 

Hope all goes well for all of you.... AS many ppl correctly stated .. if you did not lie in your EOI.... then there's no valid reason why you should not get it. Chill.. Patience is the key.

Good luck


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats......and all the best for future


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats travisperkins......all the best for future....


----------



## iActuary (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats to those who have been granted! I remain very hopeful by looking at the posts with similar timelines as mine.

I'm another silent reader of this forum for weeks and thought I also wanted to be part of this group by sharing my timeline:

Occupation ----- actuary
Visa type-------189 Independent
EOI invite ------- 06/07/15
Visa Lodged ---- 08/07/15
CO Contact ----- 03/09/15
Request complete ----- 29/09/15
Grant-------????


----------



## jviardo (Sep 29, 2015)

You'll also be granted soon for sure. Just be patient.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Been waiting for last 4 months, hope my waiting ends too sometime soon.

EOI -6th July
Visa Lodged - 13th July
CO contact - 7th Sep
Docs loaded - 28th Sep
Grant - ????


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks all for your lovely wishes..Day went in office meeting ..not much celebration.. :-( but but festive season ahead and I am looking forward for it...I would like advise join us on what app as well we have bunch of people who like to help awaited candidates and then we have people who are moving to Australia soon..so they may answer initial stay management etc..feel free to reach out to me...and in case you wish to be on our what app group feel free to drop me personal message and you will be added..Best wishes


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

TravisPerkins said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I have been a silent reader for a long time and posts by many friends here immensely helped me deal with my Anxiety.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate.all the best for future


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations!!

​​​Thanks & Regards,
Ramagiri Villa.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: 31-October-2015​ ​||IED: 17-July-2016.​


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Aus_PK and Travis on getting the much awaited grants. 
now starts the most difficult part of planning the move. All the best mates for the future ahead....
Do keep in touch.

Also I would like to tell thread readers.... networking will help in a long way. 
there is a nice initiative started by Aus_PK by starting a whatsapp group for all the June July or other applicants to stay in touch and help in the move and mostly network and socialize.
I suggest to join that group and be a part of a social group and widen your network and know people.
We have some wonderful helping people there... 
do PM Aus_PK to be a part of that group.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner for sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life.


Congratulations Civil!


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations bro.....

all the best and enjoy your day.....



civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

nevertouchme said:


> Congratulations Civil!


Thanks


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Congratulations bro.....
> 
> all the best and enjoy your day.....


Thanks Brother


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

TravisPerkins said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I have been a silent reader for a long time and posts by many friends here immensely helped me deal with my Anxiety.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congrats


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Congratulations Civil!!

​​​Thanks & Regards,
Ramagiri Villa.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: 31-October-2015​ ​||IED: 17-July-2016.​


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats civil.......and all the best for next adventure...........


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

varunkm1706 said:


> Congrats civil.......and all the best for next adventure...........


Thanks


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Villa26 said:


> Congratulations Civil!!
> 
> ​​​Thanks & Regards,
> Ramagiri Villa.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congratulations.. Civil and best of luck .


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Civil and best of luck .


Thanks Brother


----------



## Hc_aus (Oct 23, 2015)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congrats Civil.. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congratulations Civil......finally its your party time


----------



## rchatla (Jan 3, 2014)

Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience. 

FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.

My timelines.... 
ANZSCO Code: 263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer
EOI Submitted with 65 Points: 02 Jul 2015
Invitation Received: 06 Jul 2015
Application Lodged: 09 Jul 2015
All Docs Front loaded: 10 Jul 2015
Medicals Uploaded: 19 Jul 2015
CO Contact / Allocation: None
Grant: 05 Nov 2015 (GSM Brisbane)


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

rchatla said:


> Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience.
> 
> FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Hc_aus said:


> Congrats Civil.. Enjoy your day!!


Thanks


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Congratulations Civil......finally its your party time


Thanks


----------



## satchi (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats Civil.


----------



## satchi (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats rchatla!!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congratulations mate.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

rchatla said:


> Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience.
> 
> FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

rchatla said:


> Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience.
> 
> FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.
> 
> ...


Congrats....worth waiting..........


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

rchatla said:


> Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience.
> 
> FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.
> 
> ...




Hi rchatla,

Congratulation


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

rchatla said:


> Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience.
> 
> FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

rchatla said:


> Got my grant today at 4AM IST for myself, wife and son. I was a silent reader on this forum, but it helped me to keep my patience.
> 
> FYI .. I called GSM Adelaide once before 90 days and twice after 90 days, they were just saying its under process and verification is going on. Also they keep a track on how many times you have called.
> 
> ...


Congrats ..........
Your patience paid off...Please pray for us too..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congratulations and all the best for your proposal plans and your future.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats Civil and Rchatla  End of Oct. and first week of Nov. has been the spring for July people. 
Be with and pray for us.


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally its my day..long wait has come to an end..Me and Wife has been granted VISA this morning @ 6.30 am IST..Here are my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy and all the best for your future. Finally, patience paid off


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sitting on 113th day and it has been over now. Plus, only 1 day left in this week as well. Not sure how long do I need to wait for my email. 

________________
ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

vishalp81 said:


> I'm sitting on 113th day and it has been over now. Plus, only 1 day left in this week as well. Not sure how long do I need to wait for my email.
> 
> ________________
> ANZSCO Code: 26311 | ACS Positive: 14th Jan 2014 | PTE: 79 67 84 71 | EOI Invitation: 6th July (60 Points) | Visa Lodged: 15th July15 | PCC India: 13th July15 | Medicals: 01st Aug15 | Applied through MARA | Grant : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


Hi Vishal,

Did you call GSM recently ?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations all who got grants, so happy for u all.enjoy ur day.for me its 114 day, waiting. Please be patient, things ll happen n enjoy the present moment.


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm another case of long wait, it's been 113days since I Lodged my application. Haven't heard from CO since 7th September.


----------



## vishalp81 (Jun 11, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> Did you call GSM recently ?


Dear Azim,

I have applied through MARA agent and that's why I have not contacted GSM directly. I have spoken to my agent and he told me that I can expect Grant anytime. Surprisingly, or luckily, he told me that CO has not requested for any additional documents till now. 

According to him, if we contact them now, we may be ending up giving them chance asking for additional documents. So, as per his advice, I have to be patient and wait till 120th day. :juggle:

Rgds


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

I've also been thinking on similar lines, observed few senior folks discussions stating that calls may lead to GSM team asking for more documents.

Thus, I've thought of waiting till120days of my application filing. Post which I'm going to ring despite whatever they might ask, coz some info is better than having no clue of wats going on ?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your proposal plans and your future.


Thanks bro


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Fastmuaz said:


> Congrats Civil and Rchatla  End of Oct. and first week of Nov. has been the spring for July people.
> Be with and pray for us.


Thanks bro


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> Thanks bro



Damn civil. Had been a long long wait brother.

Congratulations man.
Have a great everything ahead
Cheers!!


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Damn civil. Had been a long long wait brother.
> 
> Congratulations man.
> Have a great everything ahead
> Cheers!!


Thank you so much Brother.  What's up with your case


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> Thank you so much Brother.  What's up with your case



Waiting. still patiently however  . All at DIBP and god's hands. Hopefully soon if all goes right. 

Cheers to the day again for you.


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I was a silent observer of the forum since July 2015 and now since my patience is overflowed, I want to be part of it and stay with you all here. 

Sudeep, it appears you are nepali citizen. How did you obtain PCC from India? My wife is a nepali citizen, so she got the PCC from Nepal. For India she got it from Home Department of Karnataka(Ministry of Passport) by following the process mentioned in bcp.gov.in . 

CO first contacted on 22 september and asked for spouse PCC. I submitted the same set of document. CO asked for PCC from regional passport office for spouse on October 31st, to which I responded that since she is Nepali citizen and hold Nepali passport, she can not get it from Regional pasport office. I also have email from regional passport office saying that Passport office will issue PCC only to Indian Passports. 

What procedure did you follow to obtain PCC from India?

Cheers!

--------------------------------

Skilled Individual 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS Submitted : Jan 2015
ACS Positive Response : February 2015
PTE : May 2015 (L 65|R 67|W 73|S 69|Overall 69)
EOI Submitted with 65 points : 17 June 2015
Invitation Received : 6/07/2015
Visa Applied : 26/07/2015
[All docs uploaded upfront]
CO Contact: 22/09/2015
CO Email: 31/10/2015 
Visa Grant: :juggle:


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

*Grant Received!!!*

Hi everyone...

I have been following this forum silently for couple of months and I want to share that today I have received my grant letter after patiently waiting for almost 3 months.

I am really thankful for all the encouragement and support this forum provides to stay focused. I wish goodluck to everyone. 

My timeline is

ANZSCO Code: 261313-Software Engineer
EOI Submitted with 65 Points: 26 May 2015
Invitation Received: 06 Jul 2015
Application Lodged: 08 Aug 2015
Medicals: 15 Sep 2015
PCC:21 Sep 2015
CO Contact : 02 Oct 2015
Grant: 05 Nov 2015 (GSM Brisbane)


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

hi raj_aus, congrats on your grant!

may i ask what the CO requested when they contacted you on Oct 2? Did you call them up anytime between Oct 2 and now just before you got your grant?

I applied on Aug 17, CO contacted me on Oct 2 asking for Form 80 and 1221. No update since. The wait is excruciating..


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

raj_aus said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I have been following this forum silently for couple of months and I want to share that today I have received my grant letter after patiently waiting for almost 3 months.
> 
> ...


 
hi raj_aus, congrats on your grant! 

may i ask what the CO requested when they contacted you on Oct 2? Did you call them up anytime between Oct 2 and now just before you got your grant? 

I applied on Aug 17, CO contacted me on Oct 2 asking for Form 80 and 1221. No update since. The wait is excruciating..


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

perthling said:


> hi raj_aus, congrats on your grant!
> 
> may i ask what the CO requested when they contacted you on Oct 2? Did you call them up anytime between Oct 2 and now just before you got your grant?
> 
> I applied on Aug 17, CO contacted me on Oct 2 asking for Form 80 and 1221. No update since. The wait is excruciating..


Thanks perthling. I didn't called them at all. CO Team was from Brisbane and they asked for evidence of education in support of functional letter for my wife.

Just hang in there, I think they are clearing backlog pretty fast now and you are close. 

I just want to say the same - if your case is genuine then no need to worry..it's just a matter of time.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

raj_aus said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I have been following this forum silently for couple of months and I want to share that today I have received my grant letter after patiently waiting for almost 3 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Waiting. still patiently however  . All at DIBP and god's hands. Hopefully soon if all goes right.
> 
> Cheers to the day again for you.


Good luck Bro


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any good news today friends-please share. It ll give hopes to others.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Timeline:
Calendars days since application submission: 121
Calendars days since CO contact: 63
Calendars days since Request complete: 37
Calendars days since CO re-contact: 24


Business days since application submission: 88
Business days since CO contact: 46
Business days since Request complete: 28
Business days since CO re-contact: 19

Hopeful of next contact on/after: 20-Nov-15

Tired of waiting.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Mate,
You are almost there. maybe tomorrow or next week you can expect something . you never know it comes out suddenly out of nowhere(The grant email)
Just need to wait for your moment....
All the best..



TheSaint said:


> Timeline:
> Calendars days since application submission: 121
> Calendars days since CO contact: 63
> Calendars days since Request complete: 37
> ...


----------



## iActuary (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats guys and to myself!

I joined this forum two days ago after reading so many good news that keep coming continuously... and this morning 6 Nov I received the emails from IMMI finally!

Just to share my timeline:
06 July - EOI invite
08 July - application lodge
03 September - case officer asking for additional info
29 September - request complete
28 October - first time called the office (checked my passport details but essentially useless)
04 November - second time called the office (again, useless)
06 November - grant received

Just hold on there... I am also sure that it's coming its way!

Is there a group that gathers new immigrants in Australia? Or more specifically Sydney?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

iActuary said:


> Congrats guys and to myself!
> 
> I joined this forum two days ago after reading so many good news that keep coming continuously... and this morning 6 Nov I received the emails from IMMI finally!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!!  

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

Good news is at least my CO is replying to my email! There is no point calling them...


-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
Grant: --


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

iActuary said:


> Congrats guys and to myself!
> 
> I joined this forum two days ago after reading so many good news that keep coming continuously... and this morning 6 Nov I received the emails from IMMI finally!
> 
> ...


Congrats. They were only waiting for you to join the forum :thumb:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kelschiao said:


> Good news is at least my CO is replying to my email! There is no point calling them...
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Wow! lucky you. Which team is your CO from? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

iActuary said:


> Congrats guys and to myself!
> 
> I joined this forum two days ago after reading so many good news that keep coming continuously... and this morning 6 Nov I received the emails from IMMI finally!
> 
> ...


Congrats Dear......Enjoy the moment..:clap2:


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Wow! lucky you. Which team is your CO from? Brisbane or Adelaide?


Team Adelaide... Last time when I emailed the CO I got a reply more than one month later...resulting in the second CO contact asking for more info. But the second CO replied to my questions within 3 days...so that is improvement.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys,

I received Two GRANT email today.
Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
I have observed that DIBP is now clearing backlogs of July and August and all will be cleared soon.
Thanks For all your support. Without this forum I could not have applied for PR by myself.
All the very best.

Thanks
abcmel
______


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> ...


Congrats mate!!!

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> ...


Congratulations and all the best. Yes, looks like dibp is trying to close out the backlog..


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends  & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Congrats man
Did you decide your destination there? I came to know that Melbourne is the best place for civil engineers these days, I think they are intending to construct Metro line in the inner suburb next year, are you a ware of this?


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations and all the best. Yes, looks like dibp is trying to close out the backlog..


Thank you Jelli.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Congrats mate!!!
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Thank you brisbane_bound.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

iActuary said:


> Congrats guys and to myself!
> 
> I joined this forum two days ago after reading so many good news that keep coming continuously... and this morning 6 Nov I received the emails from IMMI finally!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> ...


Congrats!!! abcmel.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Congrats


Thank you TheSaint.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

raj_aus said:


> Congrats!!! abcmel.


Thank you Raj.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any updates friends for today. 118 day today n waiting, keeping up d patience.all d best 4 all waiting.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

rahul1982 said:


> Any updates friends for today. 118 day today n waiting, keeping up d patience.all d best 4 all waiting.


Thanks Rahul. 113 and waiting  wishing you a speedy grant too. 

Cheers!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravbrills (Aug 16, 2015)

*anyone got grants from GSM adelaide*

I got allocated Co on 29 SEp and got call for verification on 16 OCt and since then have been waiting for a grant .. Any guys here who got grants from GSM Adelaide mostly seeing grants from Brisbane here


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Any updates friends for today. 118 day today n waiting, keeping up d patience.all d best 4 all waiting.


Thanks Rahul..115 days for me..waiting for the golden mail 

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys...
In my case I am too far ahead as its been 151 days and still counting & waiting for the miracle mail........


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys...
> In my case I am too far ahead as its been 151 days and still counting & waiting for the miracle mail........


Thats too much..have you called them recently to enquire..its quite possible no one looked into your file since your document upload due to loads of backlog

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Today is day 144 for me, but the good thing there is communication via email with the department. They send me another request on Friday (3rd CO) & I hope it won't take them long this time.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Today is day 144 for me, but the good thing there is communication via email with the department. They send me another request on Friday (3rd CO) & I hope it won't take them long this time.



hi faris,

what have the three COs been asking from you? what do u suspect is causing the delay?..


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys...
> In my case I am too far ahead as its been 151 days and still counting & waiting for the miracle mail........



wow u have a lot pf patience. have u gotten in contact with any case officer? what do u think is causibg them a delay?..


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

perthling said:


> Faris_ksa said:
> 
> 
> > Today is day 144 for me, but the good thing there is communication via email with the department. They send me another request on Friday (3rd CO) & I hope it won't take them long this time.
> ...


Well first CO didn't ask for anything in August, second CO in October asked me to sign service declaration (war crimes declaration) as I was as a kid in my homeland Somalia during the Civil War. The last CO asked for a photo to issue me some kind of travel document like the ones giving to humanitarian visa holders to enter the country. This due to the Australian government not recognizing my original country's passport. So it's a bit of complicated scenario for me, let's wait and see the outcome.


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thats too much..have you called them recently to enquire..its quite possible no one looked into your file since your document upload due to loads of backlog
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


yes i call them almost every week but in return i get the same reply that its matter of few days and i need to wait patiently..
i have been waiting since then..:juggle:


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> perthling said:
> 
> 
> > Faris_ksa said:
> ...



oh looks like they are just doing due diligence on your case then. hope you get a grant soon! sometimes. get so jealous of people getting a direct grant so soon but i know once i finally have that golden email all the wait wil be worth it. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## praeon (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello All,

Finally received the Grant yesterday as a pleasant Diwali gift. Took me 110 days.
Hope you all will get it very soon.

Wishing a very happy and prosperous Diwali to all of you.

Regards,
Praeon


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Greetings

Finally got the Visa Grant today for me and my wife as one of the Best Diwali gifts ever. 

Must acknowledge that this group and the members have helped a lot with information and calling them does help.

Last call on Friday and got Grant today.
Wishing you all a happy Diwali and to those who haven't received the Grant yet, hope you hear from DOI soon.

Is there any group for those who got the grant now and want to discuss relocation plans to Aus and pros and cons to consider in deciding which part of Australia to move to?

Regards


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Lalesh said:


> Greetings
> 
> Finally got the Visa Grant today for me and my wife as one of the Best Diwali gifts ever.
> 
> ...



Hi Lalesh

Congrats for your grant. 

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

praeon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received the Grant yesterday as a pleasant Diwali gift. Took me 110 days.
> Hope you all will get it very soon.
> ...


Hey Praeon

Congrats for your PR. 

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## praeon (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes Sure,

Visa Applied - 22 July Onshore 
CO - 15 Sept Requested Form 80 for me & spouse
- 16 Sept Documents updated
Visa Grant - 9th Nov


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

praeon said:


> Yes Sure,
> 
> Visa Applied - 22 July Onshore
> CO - 15 Sept Requested Form 80 for me & spouse
> ...


Thanks Praeon for sharing your timeline. 

Did you try calling them in between after getiing CO allocation?


----------



## praeon (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes Mate. Tried a couple of times but got the same reply to wait, without even looking at the application.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

praeon said:


> Yes Sure,
> 
> Visa Applied - 22 July Onshore
> CO - 15 Sept Requested Form 80 for me & spouse
> ...


Congrats.......


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

praeon said:


> Yes Mate. Tried a couple of times but got the same reply to wait, without even looking at the application.


Yes, I also called them three times. Every person said to wait but for different time. When I first called said wait at least 35 days after CO allocation, second 6 weeks and yesterday guy said after 28 days CO look into your case lol. 

So now wondering which is the right information lol


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

praeon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received the Grant yesterday as a pleasant Diwali gift. Took me 110 days.
> Hope you all will get it very soon.
> ...


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Lalesh said:


> Greetings
> 
> Finally got the Visa Grant today for me and my wife as one of the Best Diwali gifts ever.
> 
> ...


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

122 days and still counting ....


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Guys,
I have got a confusion regarding my employment question in visa application.I have claimed 5 points for my experience (overseas) and received positive assessment from EA. In the visa application under the Employment category, I mentioned my job details and answered 'YES' that if the employment is related to the nominated occupation. However, there is another question just under the employment category which says 'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level 'immediately' before lodging this application?'

My question is what does that word 'immediately' means?? Does it mean that If I am currently employed at a nominated occupation or if i have worked anywhere else after my positive assessment of experience??
I have answered 'NO' to this question as I am not working anywhere currently.
Am i gonna loose points for answering 'NO' to that question??

Looking forward to hear from you guys..!!


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

By Gods grace we got our PR Visa today for my spouse and 2 kids.
It was a long wait though and calls to DIBP did not help much.

One query is I have my 457 Visa also in progress and will that get cancelled automatically?
I don't want to get my PR cancelled because of 457 Visa.
I have also mailed DIBP requesting the cancellation of 457.
Any suggestions or thoughts on the same.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> By Gods grace we got our PR Visa today for my spouse and 2 kids.
> It was a long wait though and calls to DIBP did not help much.
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family, yes you should withdraw your 457 visa. I think you can do that using your Immi account, otherwise the newer visa if granted will cancel the older one automatically.


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I raised application on 25th July through an agent. Uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical. I called DIBP number last week and he suggested CO is assigned and he will get back in one or two weeks. 

Today, I imported an application into my new immi account to check status and it still shows application received. Once I click on application to view I can see processing infront of my name.

Can someone pls suggest if there is any issue ?


----------



## vidyasagar (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All,

today I have received the visa grant email.

Invited: 6 July 2015
189 Lodged: 15 July 2015
CO Contact: 2nd Sept 2015
2nd CO Contact: 6th Oct 2015
Grant: 10th Nov 2015
GSM Adelaide


----------



## vidyasagar (Sep 29, 2014)

vidyasagar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today I have received the visa grant email.
> 
> ...


:cheer2::


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations. Can you please share timelines.


Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> By Gods grace we got our PR Visa today for my spouse and 2 kids.
> It was a long wait though and calls to DIBP did not help much.
> ...


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

congratulations. God bless brother. Enjoy urbday.


vidyasagar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today I have received the visa grant email.
> 
> ...


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

manB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I raised application on 25th July through an agent. Uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical. I called DIBP number last week and he suggested CO is assigned and he will get back in one or two weeks.
> 
> ...


No issues..its normal

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> No issues..its normal
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Thanks a lot, I was bit worried about the status


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> By Gods grace we got our PR Visa today for my spouse and 2 kids.
> It was a long wait though and calls to DIBP did not help much.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

vidyasagar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today I have received the visa grant email.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Vaibhy_n (Nov 11, 2015)

*Time limit to provide document to CO*

Hi all,

Me and my wife had applied for Australian PR under Visa subclass 189. We have been allocated CO who has requested for PCC document. We have received same for my wife but is pending for me as police verification is in progress (expected to take another 15 days as process is slow). 

CO has given us 28 days (starting 26th October,2015) to submit PCC document. I wanted to confirm are these 28 working days or calendar days. The reason I am asking this is because I would need extension if these are calendar days.

Please also confirm the process to apply for extension in such cases.

Applied ACS (Software Engineer) - April 2015,
EOI(60 points) - April 2015, 
Invitation - Sep 2015, 
Visa Lodge - Sep 2015, 
CO Contact(Adelaide) - 26 the October , 2015


----------



## Vaibhy_n (Nov 11, 2015)

manB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I raised application on 25th July through an agent. Uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical. I called DIBP number last week and he suggested CO is assigned and he will get back in one or two weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Could you please provide me the number to call them. I am trying to find the number over the webiste but have not succeeded till now. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

Vaibhy_n said:


> Hi Could you please provide me the number to call them. I am trying to find the number over the webiste but have not succeeded till now. Thanks a lot in advance


This is the number i tried
+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Vaibhy_n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my wife had applied for Australian PR under Visa subclass 189. We have been allocated CO who has requested for PCC document. We have received same for my wife but is pending for me as police verification is in progress (expected to take another 15 days as process is slow).
> 
> ...


In my case, it was 28 business/working days.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Any good news for fellow july applicants? Haven't been around for few of days so have missed the updates. Wish good luck to everyone..


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

civil said:


> Any good news for fellow july applicants? Haven't been around for few of days so have missed the updates. Wish good luck to everyone..


Still waiting, 
called 2nd time yesterday and it was a bad experience. A guy picked it, checked my details and said "Calling us would not speed up your application; be patient" I said when i called around 3 weeks ago I was told to wait for 2-3 weeks due to loads of application. He said " You called on 23rd OCT and was told to wait until you hear from department, if you call us again we would stop processing your application  " I apologized and said that I would not call again and wait for CO Contact. 

I am not sure why he was so serious or angry. Anyway, he might have flagged me so I am thinking to take a chill pill now till next year. :juggle:


----------



## BizyAusie (Nov 6, 2015)

*VISA Granted*

First of all Thanks to all the posts and guidance.
I have been a silent reader of forum as every information was readily available on this forum.

Received Grant mail for me , my wife and my child on this auspicious day of Diwali .. 

Visa Lodge Date : 27 July 2015
CO Contact and completed ask : 3rd Oct 2015
Grant Date : 11th Nov 2015.

Again a big thank you to all the members.
Wish you all the best for your Grants and everything else ... Just be patient.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

BizyAusie said:


> First of all Thanks to all the posts and guidance.
> I have been a silent reader of forum as every information was readily available on this forum.
> 
> Received Grant mail for me , my wife and my child on this auspicious day of Diwali ..
> ...


Congrats  :second: Enjoy your day.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Fastmuaz said:


> Still waiting,
> called 2nd time yesterday and it was a bad experience. A guy picked it, checked my details and said "Calling us would not speed up your application; be patient" I said when i called around 3 weeks ago I was told to wait for 2-3 weeks due to loads of application. He said " You called on 23rd OCT and was told to wait until you hear from department, if you call us again we would stop processing your application  " I apologized and said that I would not call again and wait for CO Contact.
> 
> I am not sure why he was so serious or angry. Anyway, he might have flagged me so I am thinking to take a chill pill now till next year. :juggle:


He won't flag you or anything. Just wait patiently. You will soon get your grant. Better yet use this time for planning your move & do necessary stuff like closing extra bank accounts etc.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

BizyAusie said:


> First of all Thanks to all the posts and guidance.
> I have been a silent reader of forum as every information was readily available on this forum.
> 
> Received Grant mail for me , my wife and my child on this auspicious day of Diwali ..
> ...


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


Congratulations Faris ..

How did you manage to get Saudi PCC?


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

Received grant yday, like a diwali gift.

Congrats Faris_ksa


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.



Congratulation Faris


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

manB said:


> Received grant yday, like a diwali gift.
> 
> Congrats Faris_ksa



Congratulation,


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


Congrats FARIS.

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

manB said:


> Received grant yday, like a diwali gift.
> 
> Congrats Faris_ksa


hey Manb congrats

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for everyone, may you all get your grants soon... 

my time line :

Application on 18 June 2015 
1st Co:21st August didn't request anything 
2nd Co: 2 October requested form 1399
3rd Co: 6th November requested a photo 
grant on: 12th November 2015
IED: 25 June 2016

i arranged for Pcc through Australia Embassy... I requested a letter to Saudi foreign Affairs to issue the pcc paid around 270 SR.. it is very if requested by CO.. then take the letter for stamp to foreign affairs.. then to police station to take fingerprint after that get it translated..


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Folks- Got our Grants today from Adelaide office. I wish the awaiting folks speedy grants. 
Thanks,
J


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


Congratulations. Faris. Happy for your grant.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

manB said:


> Received grant yday, like a diwali gift.
> 
> Congrats Faris_ksa


Congratulations. ManB. Best of luck


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks- Got our Grants today from Adelaide office. I wish the awaiting folks speedy grants.
> Thanks,
> J


Congratulations... Nevertouchme. Enjoy your grant mate and best of luck for your next step.


----------



## satchi (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats Faris..great relief, ENJOY!!


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Nevertouchme. Enjoy your grant mate and best of luck for your next step.


Thank you Deep!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps.

When do you intend to travel now?




nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks- Got our Grants today from Adelaide office. I wish the awaiting folks speedy grants.
> Thanks,
> J


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps.
> 
> When do you intend to travel now?


Thanks Jeet! ~ Feb 15. 

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

g2754deep said:


> hey Manb congrats
> 
> Could you please share your timeline?


I logged it through agent so dont know when co was assigned as he kept on saying no communication. I fed up with his replies and called DIAC which told me about co

Lodged : 25 july
Grant : 11 Nov


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks- Got our Grants today from Adelaide office. I wish the awaiting folks speedy grants.
> Thanks,
> J


Awesome buddy. Congratulations and all the best for your future


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Awesome buddy. Congratulations and all the best for your future


Thank you Jelli!!!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

manB said:


> I logged it through agent so dont know when co was assigned as he kept on saying no communication. I fed up with his replies and called DIAC which told me about co
> 
> Lodged : 25 july
> Grant : 11 Nov


Congrats ManB..When did u call DIBP?

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

satchi said:


> Congrats Faris..great relief, ENJOY!!


Very much... I was preparing myself for a longer wait... this forum helped me a lot in thus process and kept me informed.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

manB said:


> Received grant yday, like a diwali gift.
> 
> Congrats Faris_ksa


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks- Got our Grants today from Adelaide office. I wish the awaiting folks speedy grants.
> Thanks,
> J


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hearty congratulations to all the people who received a grant recently....All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations to all who have received grants.. Looks like Co's want to finish all pending cases before they go on Xmas vacations.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations to All those who have received Grants & ALL THE BEST with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Congrats ManB..When did u call DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


I called them on 5th in the morning.

On 10th I imported application and saw status Application received and on very next day got grant


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

manB said:


> I called them on 5th in the morning.


So did they take any details from you or the general response?

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

It's been more than 4 months since I've lodged Visa application, God knows when my endless wait would come to end


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations J 

​​​Thanks & Regards,
Ramagiri Villa.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Engineer - 261313 (189 Visa) || ACS Lodged: 24-Feb-2014 || PTE: 11 April 2015 [L-66, S-68, W-72, R-70] (Overall 69) || EOI: 16 April 2015 - (65 Points) || PCC: 14 May 2015 || Invite Received: 06 July 2015 || Medical Examination: 15 July 2015 || Visa Lodged: 16 July 2015 || CO Contact: 15 Sept 2015 (Requested form-80 for both and wife English evidence) || Grant: 31-October-2015​ ​||IED: 17-July-2016.​


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Worried...!!!!*

Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys.. 

I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views... 

I lodged visa on 9th July 2015.. 
CO contacted 9 september 
PCC & Medicals and child's birth certificate submitted on 24th september
since then..dead silence

though to call them ..
phone call on 13th november.. A lady asked passport number? asked if the documents submitted?... and then said Co has not looked back to the case??????

What does this actually mean? and how much time it can take after this response? I have been reading when somebody calls they answer its under process or its being under CO assessments but have not read that CO is not even checked back to the case?

Any views? any similar case? any kind of help is appreciated.

Worried :confused2:


======================
Visa lodged: 9th July
CO contact: 9th sept(CO asked for PCC, Medical, Form-80, Form-1221 and child's birth certificate)
Sumbitted: 24th Sept
Grant: ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

After you submit the requested docs it may take CO between 4-8 weeks to look back at your case. 

As of now you are within this time bracket. 

I would not worry in your case. 

Please add your case to the visa tracker.  



Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


My case is identical to yours, haven't heard back from CO since 7th Sept when I was asked for additional documents. I uploaded all docs requested on 28th Sep but it's quiet since I uploaded the documents !


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


Hello Makjuly. May be you are very close. We called on 28th oct. They took our details and mentioned that no co has looked into our case post docs submission. So he said, he will put a note on the file. 

We got our grants on Nov 12. All the very best!
Regards,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


Hello Makjuky10
I have the similar case as of yours

Visa Lodged 12/06/2015
CO assigned 08/08/2015
Docs Uploaded 21/08/2015

From that time I have been waiting..............................................................


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.

Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall: 65)

EOI Submitted: 13-Nov-2015

Invitation: Waiting


Thanks for your information in-advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.
> 
> ...


Coming round of Nov..For sure  

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

With 80 points you will be invited in the coming Invitation round on *20 November 2015*.







Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> It's been more than 4 months since I've lodged Visa application, God knows when my endless wait would come to end


4 months since nomination or visa filed?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


I don't think if there is any issue,one of my friend also lodged his visa in the 1st week of July and still waiting.


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Greetings

appreciate if someone can enlighten me of the process for the scenario below:

189 Visa lodged 17/07 for me & my wife
Visa granted 10/11 

In the medical form we had noted wife being pregnant. Just wondering what the process will be for arranging the PR for the baby (Due in Jan).

Thanks


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> 4 months since nomination or visa filed?


4 Months since visa filed, below is my timeline.

Visa lodged: 13th July
CO Contact: 7th Sep
Docs uploaded: 28th Sep
Grant: ???


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

al the best bro. Keep patience. Its very near, m a july 14 applicant.


Mightysam said:


> It's been more than 4 months since I've lodged Visa application, God knows when my endless wait would come to end


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

No need to worry, all is well. I am 14 july applicants and in a similar situation. Have patience. Wait is coming to an end.


Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any chosen one today, buddies? Anyone got the grant.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Lalesh said:


> Greetings
> 
> appreciate if someone can enlighten me of the process for the scenario below:
> 
> ...


If baby is born in Australia, he/she will be Australian citizen. If he/she is born outside Australia, you will have to apply for child's visa. Better travel to Aussie asap

Goodluck


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

*Grant*

Hi guys, 
By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot. 

Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week 

PS: July candidates are having it now so don't worry too much, you would be getting it sooner than you can think.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations bro. Awesome news. Did u chase them up with calls/mail?


Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...


Congratulation, mate


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...


Congratulations mate!! Finally the day to celebrate.enjoy    

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...


Congrats Fastmuaz
Which team contacted you?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Mate,
your best option would have been to put your case on hold during VISA processing time giving them the reason that your wife is expecting soon. later after your kids birth you could have applied for his passport and added him to the aplicants free of cost.

Anyway now you have 2 options..1

1. Move to Australia asap. get the delivery done in Australia so that the child is a born citizen of Australia.He will have an Australian passport and no headaches of applying separately for him.

2. Get you kid delivered in your home country. after which you will need to apply for a child VISA 101. You need to apply for the visa from offshore after which you can travel to Australia but your child travels on tourist VISA. There are 2 drawbacks here. 
a. The Child VISA waiting period is too long. You may need to wait for 14 months for the child VISA to be granted.
b. When your VISA is granted to your child you should not be in Australia. so in case you travelled to Aus in between with your child your child needs to be outside Australia when the VISA is granted.


its upto you now which option you chose after considering the pros and cons.



Lalesh said:


> Greetings
> 
> appreciate if someone can enlighten me of the process for the scenario below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

SqOats said:


> If baby is born in Australia, he/she will be Australian citizen. If he/she is born outside Australia, you will have to apply for child's visa. Better travel to Aussie asap
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi Mate,
> your best option would have been to put your case on hold during VISA processing time giving them the reason that your wife is expecting soon. later after your kids birth you could have applied for his passport and added him to the aplicants free of cost.
> 
> Anyway now you have 2 options..1
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Congratulations bro. Awesome news. Did u chase them up with calls/mail?


Thanks Rahul. 
Yeah I called them 3 times. 16th Oct. 23rd Oct and 10th Nov. Every time they checked application and asked to wait. Last time operator asked me to not call any more and wait.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Congratulations mate!! Finally the day to celebrate.enjoy
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Thanks


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Congrats Fastmuaz
> Which team contacted you?


The letter is from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

SreeIndia said:


> Guyssss
> 
> Quick update!! Just got my PR granted a few minutes backkkkkkkkkkkk:second:
> Today is the 28th day from CO contact. Looks like my agent sent an email asking for an update to the CO ystdy or day before. I am yet to see the grant email too.
> Just saw the status in immiaccount as Finalised. Good progress I would say in terms of us July guys. We are back on track and those still awaiting updates --YES WE ARE THERE. Be cheerful and wish you all the best....


Hey Congratulations....


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi guys 

Visa grant came through today 
Happy time :blush:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Chelle1927 said:


> Hi guys Visa grant came through today Happy time :blush:


Congrats! Please share your timeline.


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

189 Visa
Invitation received - 06th July 
Visa lodged: 12h July
Doc uploaded 20th July
CO Assign: 08th Sept (Assessment commence notification - No additional document requested)
Called several times after 8th Oct - (Application in progress no further information provided)
Grant: ???


----------



## Chelle1927 (Oct 7, 2015)

10 May submitted EOI
6 July application submitted
4 September CO allocated
16 October requested documents 
Sent documents 17 October 
Grant received 17 November


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> So did they take any details from you or the general response?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


They asked me normal details and replied CO has been assigned and will get response in a week.

Looks like he was right.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

manB said:


> They asked me normal details and replied CO has been assigned and will get response in a week.
> 
> Looks like he was right.


Thanks mate..All thr best for future move 

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> I don't think if there is any issue,one of my friend also lodged his visa in the 1st week of July and still waiting.



But I have seen August people getting grants!!! 

Lets hope for the best


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Hi guys,
> By the grace of GOD and some forum-looking-nail-biting wait, I have been granted the visa today for my family. It was a wonderful journey and it went well due to immense help from you guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Wish you all the best a speedy grant. Have a nice week
> ...



Congratulations Dear..Good to know that.. may b we all July applicants are getting it sooooooon. I lodged visa 10th july. medical 21 sep..forms & PCC 24th sep... since then ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:confused2:


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> But I have seen August people getting grants!!!
> 
> Lets hope for the best


One (March) applicant from Pakistan got his grant on 10th of Nov,and Yes Dear,some August,even September applicants have received their grant.
So,what we can do is only WAIT and WATCH Patiently (unfortunately)....
Anyhow,Best of Luck for every one in the World....


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Please share your timeline.


Hello Dear, Can you please explain me what is immitracker?
I registered my email and nothing happened 
I thought immitracker will intimate me with the remaining time for the Grant...
My visa subclass is 457
Thanks


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Chelle1927 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Visa grant came through today
> Happy time :blush:


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

*Received Grant*

Finally, my family and I got the grant yesterday.


----------



## HridHassan (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,
We have applied for 189 visa and CO asked us to complete our health examination. We did this as well. And in my immiAccount it is showing "Health clearance Provided - No action required" and a message 

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person’s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

1) What does that mean?
2) Do I need to click "Request Complete" button? Or the CO will automatically get informed?

TIA.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations.. TheSaint.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Mate,
Finally the wait paid off. Good luck for your future endeavors.



TheSaint said:


> Finally, my family and I got the grant yesterday.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

TheSaint said:


> Finally, my family and I got the grant yesterday.


Many congratulations Thesaint!

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hey Mate,
1) This means your health clearance has been provided. medicals have been uploaded by the clinic and you have nothing to worry about and good to go.
2) Yes you need to click the request complete button. this would intimae your CO that you have provided the requested documents. Though if it is only for medical checkup that the CO requested you wont need to submit any documents. But YES Click that request complete button asap.



HridHassan said:


> Hi All,
> We have applied for 189 visa and CO asked us to complete our health examination. We did this as well. And in my immiAccount it is showing "Health clearance Provided - No action required" and a message
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person’s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> ...


----------



## HridHassan (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear suku1809,

Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congratulations Dear..Good to know that.. may b we all July applicants are getting it sooooooon. I lodged visa 10th july. medical 21 sep..forms & PCC 24th sep... since then ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:confused2:


Looks like just within this week inshAllah. I got PCC on 4th but medical was completed on 21st. Quite similar timelines. I would say just wait and enjoy the changed weather.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Finally, my family and I got the grant yesterday.



Congratulation ..


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations dear,


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Congratulations dear,


Hi experts,

I am expecting invitation in next round. Can you please suggest me what are the ways available to pay visa fees, which one is best option?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Veejai said:


> 189 Visa
> Invitation received - 06th July
> Visa lodged: 12h July
> Doc uploaded 20th July
> ...


Same here buddy!!
visa lodged :9th july
CO contact:9th sep
application...in progress????????????????
I m worried now...


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Looks like just within this week inshAllah. I got PCC on 4th but medical was completed on 21st. Quite similar timelines. I would say just wait and enjoy the changed weather.


INSHA ALLAH... and thanks for your kind words... LOL weather,good idea ! ..


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Same here buddy!!
> visa lodged :9th july
> CO contact:9th sep
> application...in progress????????????????
> I m worried now...


Worry is natural, I was worried too. But look at the bright side, you got CO and he/his team is working on it. In my case there wasnt any CO in picture. 

I think, some verification (Nadra, CPO, Union Council ) take time in Pakistan. One of my friend in Town Hall told me that they embassy call them to check the actual birth records etc. so with all manual register system you can imagine how it could be. 
So keep an eye on things, but dont worry too much. They will come back to you.


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Same here buddy!!
> visa lodged :9th july
> CO contact:9th sep
> application...in progress????????????????
> I m worried now...


Exactly my case, following are my timelines

Visa lodged : 13th July
CO contact : 7th Sep
Request complete : 28th Sep
Grant ????


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Worry is natural, I was worried too. But look at the bright side, you got CO and he/his team is working on it. In my case there wasnt any CO in picture.
> 
> I think, some verification (Nadra, CPO, Union Council ) take time in Pakistan. One of my friend in Town Hall told me that they embassy call them to check the actual birth records etc. so with all manual register system you can imagine how it could be.
> So keep an eye on things, but dont worry too much. They will come back to you.


Oh yes, These manual things take time... still hoping to get it soooon 
did you call them in the meantime >? what will you suggest for me. I last called on 13th November and they said CO had not looked back to the case and that he will check it shortly. 
???When should i Call now? I m thinking to give a call tomorrow


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> Exactly my case, following are my timelines
> 
> Visa lodged : 13th July
> CO contact : 7th Sep
> ...


Did you call them?> how many times ? and what did they say?


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Did you call them?> how many times ? and what did they say?


I've applied through a consultant, he recommend to wait for 8 weeks post request complete. Thus, I haven't called them so far and my CO is from GSM Adelaide.

I'm planning to call them Monday next week if I don't hear from them.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all. There's IOM mentioned in the grant letter. How should one contact them & what are their services


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey CIvil,
Whats IOM



civil said:


> Hi all. There's IOM mentioned in the grant letter. How should one contact them & what are their services


----------



## Fastmuaz (Jul 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Oh yes, These manual things take time... still hoping to get it soooon
> did you call them in the meantime >? what will you suggest for me. I last called on 13th November and they said CO had not looked back to the case and that he will check it shortly.
> ???When should i Call now? I m thinking to give a call tomorrow


I called them 3 times, 16OCT, 23 OCT and 10Nov. ON 3rd time they gave me warning not to call again  (The guy was already angry I guess) I think give some gap between calls. Wait till next week.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any good news, Thursday seems to be a lucky dayIt's test of patience. I got a general mail from allocated co that waiting time is too much for all applications on 10 November after my couple of follow up emails. Also to add, seems the mail sent to me by co allocated bounce backed on 7 sep.

After my call on 7th October they resend d mail but seems all my documents were submitted on 11 sep. being stress free with so much unpredictablility is becoming tough.also received job verification call on 7th October.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Hey CIvil,
> Whats IOM


Some organization for migrants


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey guys...Is there a requirement that Primary applicant must enter first for visa activation before dependents can go?


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Any good news, Thursday seems to be a lucky dayIt's test of patience. I got a general mail from allocated co that waiting time is too much for all applications on 10 November after my couple of follow up emails. Also to add, seems the mail sent to me by co allocated bounce backed on 7 sep.
> 
> After my call on 7th October they resend d mail but seems all my documents were submitted on 11 sep. being stress free with so much unpredictablility is becoming tough.also received job verification call on 7th October.


Did they call you or your employer? How did it go?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Raj,
Nothing of the sort. all of you get an independent VISA. 
you may enter separately or together as per your wish.



raj_aus said:


> Hey guys...Is there a requirement that Primary applicant must enter first for visa activation before dependents can go?


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Raj,
> Nothing of the sort. all of you get an independent VISA.
> you may enter separately or together as per your wish.


Thanks Suku


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Did anyone get lucky today ?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> Did anyone get lucky today ?


I called them yesterday ..they say CO is working at your case.. and will let you know if anything required... but did not ask my passport number so i was wondering it was a general reply or tracking my case ? So i called again.. this time a lady said its under process and may take few days ..then after a short silence she said it can take few weeks (or 4 weeks????) Also she asked when can they call me time etc???? 
I m really confused whats with my case????


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

The call went for 15 minutes with me. They wanted to understand my role, job responsibilities etc.


raj_aus said:


> Did they call you or your employer? How did it go?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> The call went for 15 minutes with me. They wanted to understand my role, job responsibilities etc.
> 
> 
> raj_aus said:
> ...


Hi rahul ..

I was just wondering when did they call you ? And also did they call to your employers too? And when did u lastly call them? Did they mention they will give you a call? 
I m sorry for bothering you but seriously worried


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bro, they called me on 7th Oct and still waiting, they did not call my employer.I usually call them a week since October. Today I called them , they checked my passport n told me to wait, its under process.


Makjuly10 said:


> Hi rahul ..
> 
> I was just wondering when did they call you ? And also did they call to your employers too? And when did u lastly call them? Did they mention they will give you a call?
> I m sorry for bothering you but seriously worried


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> The call went for 15 minutes with me. They wanted to understand my role, job responsibilities etc.


why they called you??
To verify your employment????
My case is also under process,and do I need to be prepared for a verification call regarding my job/employment here in Pakistan???


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes they do sample to verify call/physical.in case you get call they ll verify if job responsibilities fulfills the position applied for. Also plz give heads up to your manager if you can,in case of physical verification.


Hamza77 said:


> why they called you??
> To verify your employment????
> My case is also under process,and do I need to be prepared for a verification call regarding my job/employment here in Pakistan???


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

All the best bro.


Hamza77 said:


> why they called you??
> To verify your employment????
> My case is also under process,and do I need to be prepared for a verification call regarding my job/employment here in Pakistan???


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> All the best bro.


Seems only few of us left from July batch, I understand it's terrible to wait on something in dark with lots of uncertainty. But let's keep supporting each other till we all get through.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fastmuaz said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, These manual things take time... still hoping to get it soooon
> ...


Thank you for your kind words .. I have one thing in my mind ..did they call you or your present/old employer for job verification or role/responsibilities ?? I dont know but people guessing this delay is may b due to external checks or employement verifications?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear all,
Very glad to inform you that we got our grant (myself, husband and kid) on November 19th, 120th day after visa lodgement. I want to sincerely thank Keeda, Suku, Jelli kallu as well as other forum members who have been an immense support and guidance throughout this waiting period. We called on Nov 16th to ask for the status. They said it may take another 3 weeks before we could hear anything from them. By God's grace, we received the grant on Thursday, November 19th.

I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the very best. I can't thank this forum enough!

Regards
Bharathy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*

So when do you intend to travel?




bharathyku said:


> Dear all,
> Very glad to inform you that we got our grant (myself, husband and kid) on November 19th, 120th day after visa lodgement. I want to sincerely thank Keeda, Suku, Jelli kallu as well as other forum members who have been an immense support and guidance throughout this waiting period. We called on Nov 16th to ask for the status. They said it may take another 3 weeks before we could hear anything from them. By God's grace, we received the grant on Thursday, November 19th.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the very best. I can't thank this forum enough!
> ...


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Dear all,
> Very glad to inform you that we got our grant (myself, husband and kid) on November 19th, 120th day after visa lodgement. I want to sincerely thank Keeda, Suku, Jelli kallu as well as other forum members who have been an immense support and guidance throughout this waiting period. We called on Nov 16th to ask for the status. They said it may take another 3 weeks before we could hear anything from them. By God's grace, we received the grant on Thursday, November 19th.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the very best. I can't thank this forum enough!
> ...


Many congrats......


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations bharathy. Hard work always pays. All the best for your future endeavors. 



bharathyku said:


> Dear all,
> Very glad to inform you that we got our grant (myself, husband and kid) on November 19th, 120th day after visa lodgement. I want to sincerely thank Keeda, Suku, Jelli kallu as well as other forum members who have been an immense support and guidance throughout this waiting period. We called on Nov 16th to ask for the status. They said it may take another 3 weeks before we could hear anything from them. By God's grace, we received the grant on Thursday, November 19th.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the very best. I can't thank this forum enough!
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see a lot of people coming out in the open now. Guys where we're you for so many days. We would have supported each other. But still better late than never. I wish you all a speedy grant. Keep supporting each other I feel it makes the waiting part easier. Don't lose heart. If your documents are proper and you have been honest in your application no one can stop you from getting a visa. So it's just a matter of time before you get that golden email. All the best.


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations Bharathy!!


----------



## Bogo (Oct 23, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here buddy!!
> ...


In my case, Visa lodged: 8th June 
CO Contact : 9th Aug
Grant: ?????


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> So when do you intend to travel?


Thanks to you too Jeeten. You were very helpful during the invite days. People such as you make things happen for others with your knowledge. We are planning sometime Feb end or March 2016.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What additional documents did CO request you on September 24 2015?





bharathyku said:


> Thanks to you too Jeeten. You were very helpful during the invite days. People such as you make things happen for others with your knowledge. We are planning sometime Feb end or March 2016.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Yes they do sample to verify call/physical.in case you get call they ll verify if job responsibilities fulfills the position applied for. Also plz give heads up to your manager if you can,in case of physical verification.


Yes dear, I intimated my manager to provide them what ever they want.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congratulations lane:


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi... i have got my PR last 14th october... i want to know bellow queries...

1. I am planning to enter Australia early February 16. my last date is july16. At first i want to go Aus without spouse. If my wife enters first entry aus alone means without me, is there any problem? plz let me know.

Is there any mandatory rule to enter 1st entry Aus together?

jungs


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Greetings

to those of you who have got the Visa, when are you planning on travelling and do holders of GSM visa 189 need to apply for an immi card??

we plan on travelling next month so my wife could have the baby there, 1 of our friends mentioned they will sort our immi card but on the website its a bit ambiguous whether we need to apply for an immi card or not.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## raj_aus (Nov 5, 2015)

Lalesh said:


> Greetings
> 
> to those of you who have got the Visa, when are you planning on travelling and do holders of GSM visa 189 need to apply for an immi card??
> 
> ...


Hi Lalesh, 

Looks like Immicard is only for humantarian entrants as discussed in the following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/477906-query-related-immicard.html

Experts please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

raj_aus said:


> Hi Lalesh,
> 
> Looks like Immicard is only for humantarian entrants as discussed in the following thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks Raj


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Mate,
the VISA's issued to you (189/190) are independent VISA. there is no obligation to travel together.
You can travel first or your spouse can travel first or you can travel together.
whatever be your choice just remember that each person who is granted the VISA needs to land once in Australia before the initial entry date.



jungs said:


> Hi... i have got my PR last 14th october... i want to know bellow queries...
> 
> 1. I am planning to enter Australia early February 16. my last date is july16. At first i want to go Aus without spouse. If my wife enters first entry aus alone means without me, is there any problem? plz let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## jungs (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes..My PR is 189...

Thanx for your valuable input regarding my point... It will help me for making my next plan...:fingerscrossed:


Jungs!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Anyone left from JULY ?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Anyone left from JULY ?


Me 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Did anyone get lucky today ?


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm also July applicant still waiting ???


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Anyone left from JULY ?


me... CO asked me to justify why mother is not living with me since 2014...

and i am lill confuse...


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Anyone left from JULY ?


Me !!!!!


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am.an early applicant .... really dont know whats causing the delay ... submitted all required docs pcc medical forms on 24th september.... 
People guessing it may b employment verification that is causing the delay but i contacted my HRs and no one recieved any call or email. Dont know what they are searching for ------------------


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> me... CO asked me to justify why mother is not living with me since 2014...
> 
> and i am lill confuse...


Maybe you provided some documents in which your and your mom's address do not match... If she is dependent on you then perhaps it is required that she is living with you... not sure, just my guess... All the best...


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> Maybe you provided some documents in which your and your mom's address do not match... If she is dependent on you then perhaps it is required that she is living with you... not sure, just my guess... All the best...


she is not living with me since 2 yrs... but on the other hand... she is completly dependent on me due to my father death..

her bank statement also states so...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> she is not living with me since 2 yrs... but on the other hand... she is completly dependent on me due to my father death..
> 
> her bank statement also states so...



Oh OK... Sorry to hear about your father's death... I think you need to clarify why your mother is dependent on you but is still not living with you... Why are you living separately when she is dependent on you... (Although I agree that it should not be required for her to live with you to prove that she is dependent on you...)

Is your mother a housewife or is she retired? Have you already shown docs related to her employment status? Perhaps you need to ask from CO what exactly do they require from you... 

In any case, wish you all the best...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> me... CO asked me to justify why mother is not living with me since 2014...
> 
> and i am lill confuse...


I believe you should just be honest. 

Dependency as what I understand means "Financial dependency". Tell the CO that my mother is totally financially dependent upon me and due to the cost of living in Dubai I was not able to support her in Dubai. I had to keep her in India where the cost of living is affordable. Tell him/her about your visits to India to meet her. Also highlight that she is well read and can manage her daily chores BUT financially she is totally dependent upon me. Tell the CO that in Australia I plan to bring her with me as I am confident of getting a job which would allow me to support her.

I'm assuming the financial dependency proofs (like transferring money to her account from Dubai to India, etc.) must have already been submitted by you. I'm sure the CO will not have any doubt and I pray you get a positive decision. Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> I'm also July applicant still waiting ???


Hi...
Did you call DIBP... i think you decided to call this week ..if i m right


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Hi...
> Did you call DIBP... i think you decided to call this week ..if i m right


Don't know Bro, I'm still confused as my immi account status changed to received against the documents uploaded on 11th November. Thus, my consultant suggested to hang on as CO is reviewing my application already.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ohhh so they asked you more documents? 
In that case you should wait.mi mesn if you submitted that recently... 
Bdw would you mind telling what documents did they ask additionally ? & when ?


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Me too ? Submitted on 12th July CO contacted "Assessment commence notification" email on 8th Sept, after that dead silence.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Veejai said:


> Me too ? Submitted on 12th July CO contacted "Assessment commence notification" email on 8th Sept, after that dead silence.


Similar case..... visa lodged 9th july..co contact 8th sep... 
Did they give any employment verification call to you or your HR ?


----------



## Wei Lu (Nov 24, 2015)

kingsss12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creating this group for all those who have received the invitation on 6th July and planning to apply visa this month...
> 
> ...


How can you get ACS in May 2015, cause there is a compulsory rule to get ACS with 1 year work experience in Australia or Professional year course completed.


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Ohhh so they asked you more documents?
> In that case you should wait.mi mesn if you submitted that recently...
> Bdw would you mind telling what documents did they ask additionally ? & when ?


I just realized the my reply wasn't clear, Probably I was too sleepy last nite. So here's how my story goes, I was last contacted by CO on 7th Sept for documents which i provided by 27th Sept, since then it's dead silence. 

On 11th November my immi account application status of requested docs changed to 'received' from recommended, that made my consultant suggest not to call for few more days. However, it's weird to understand what causing the hefty delay as I uploaded all requested documents 2 months ago.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I see..same here buddy... submitted required documents on 24th sep and since then dead silence!


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Applied on 24th July. CO contact on 15th September asked for form 80, pcc and medical. Request completed on 6th October. Heard nothing till date


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Did you claim points for employment exp ??


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I did. 15 points for experience.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Yes I did. 15 points for experience.


Ohh me too claimed ten points for ecp. May b they are taking time in employment verifications ...


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Dear all,
> Very glad to inform you that we got our grant (myself, husband and kid) on November 19th, 120th day after visa lodgement. I want to sincerely thank Keeda, Suku, Jelli kallu as well as other forum members who have been an immense support and guidance throughout this waiting period. We called on Nov 16th to ask for the status. They said it may take another 3 weeks before we could hear anything from them. By God's grace, we received the grant on Thursday, November 19th.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the very best. I can't thank this forum enough!
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Did anyone get lucky today, I've seen September applicants receiving grants lately which makes me feel terrible for us July applicants


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> Did anyone get lucky today, I've seen September applicants receiving grants lately which makes me feel terrible for us July applicants


No updates from any July applicant today..We will get it soon too..Just need to be more patient 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have seen November guys getting grant. Don't know how it works. Let's have patience n all d best bro.


Mightysam said:


> Did anyone get lucky today, I've seen September applicants receiving grants lately which makes me feel terrible for us July applicants


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

As promised new thread is up to help each other for final move..it will be mostly suitable for people who have already been granted..kindly visit and enjoy the networking..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...google-page-ranking-begining.html#post8790258


----------



## Villa26 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks PK and good initiative


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

the wait is over after a long process of getting fbi, pcc & medical....got the grant letters last night!!

awesome....this forum rocks!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> the wait is over after a long process of getting fbi, pcc & medical....got the grant letters last night!!
> 
> awesome....this forum rocks!!


Many Congratulations mate..what is your lodge date?
Could you share your timeline.thanks

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

I didn't keep track the exact dates.....

early July -- Got the invitation in the first round
late July -- applied for FBI and lodged the visa
Late Aug -- CO was assigned and asked for PCC, FBI & medicals, I responded and asked for more time....so they set my file for review in Late Nov (around 3 months)
Mid Nov -- uploaded all docs relating to FBI, USA state police report, India PCC & Medicals
Nov 25th -- got the grant letters

the timeline was predictable for me in my case as the CO's committed to the agreed timeline

hope this helps!!





brisbane_bound said:


> Many Congratulations mate..what is your lodge date?
> Could you share your timeline.thanks
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## JP75 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Also a July applicant & waiting for the all important grant.

Invite Received: 6th July 2015, Visa Applied: 21st July, Waiting for Grant...


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

ausdream189 said:


> the wait is over after a long process of getting fbi, pcc & medical....got the grant letters last night!!
> 
> awesome....this forum rocks!!


Fantastic News Ausdream! Wishing you all the very best!

All others who are waiting, please hold on a little more, you are just there. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Bogo (Oct 23, 2015)

I applied on 8th June... CO assigned on 9th August. . Still waiting for grant....


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dont know why are they taking soooo long in our case


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Seriously Man, I wonder wats cookin in DIBP :confused2: It's been more than 2 months since I hit the request complete button


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

So did I.... 2 monthssss completed in 24th novv.. no verification call even.
Wat are they doing seriously? 
My siblings live abroad. My bro is Uk citizen & other 2 in ksa ..one in dubai..are they taking time in searching all this stuff..so confused what actually they are looking for


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Another month has passed, it wouldn't be wrong to say that I've lost excitement about all Visa thing ... Kind of Numb state, going to breakup with follow-ups and updates for sometime....

Also, if that helps to folks loosing patience .... My journey for Australian PR started 27 Months ago, August 2013. It's a long story about running out of luck and things keeps failing time n again. Despite long wait I still don't have any clear answer on how far have I reached. 

Anyways, Good luck to all mates waiting for Grant !!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> Another month has passed, it wouldn't be wrong to say that I've lost excitement about all Visa thing ... Kind of Numb state, going to breakup with follow-ups and updates for sometime.... Also, if that helps to folks loosing patience .... My journey for Australian PR started 27 Months ago, August 2013. It's a long story about running out of luck and things keeps failing time n again. Despite long wait I still don't have any clear answer on how far have I reached. Anyways, Good luck to all mates waiting for Grant !!!


When did you lodge?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Mightysam said:


> Another month has passed, it wouldn't be wrong to say that I've lost excitement about all Visa thing ... Kind of Numb state, going to breakup with follow-ups and updates for sometime....
> 
> Also, if that helps to folks loosing patience .... My journey for Australian PR started 27 Months ago, August 2013. It's a long story about running out of luck and things keeps failing time n again. Despite long wait I still don't have any clear answer on how far have I reached.
> 
> Anyways, Good luck to all mates waiting for Grant !!!


Don't be disappointed mate every one get a break through. So when did you apply for the visa and which subclass it is. Lot of people here in this forum are also waiting and making efforts since long time. So don't worry keep moving. Cheers.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> Don't be disappointed mate every one get a break through. So when did you apply for the visa and which subclass it is. Lot of people here in this forum are also waiting and making efforts since long time. So don't worry keep moving. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Some things are delayed of a reason which we don't know. Let's hope for the best.

All the best!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
please see my time line in signature!
thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
> please see my time line in signature!
> thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


Congrats! can you please add your case to the tracker!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Many congrats... good to see applicants getting grant in a month time...Things are moving at good pace....




Sam678 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
> please see my time line in signature!
> thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats mate, can you please put your timeline and your skill code thanks


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations mate.


Sam678 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
> please see my time line in signature!
> thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think they are just leaving the applications outside their sla period (3 months) and working on newer application to maintain 75 percent success in 3 months. Appreciate their work even on Saturday, but whole world is after completing the targets and that's causing d issue.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
> please see my time line in signature!
> thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


Congratulations. Please correct the visa lodgement date in Immitracker. You have provided date when you submmitted EOI whereas you should provide the date you submitted visa application which will be 27th Oct in your case.

Did you claim any points for Job?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any good news today mate? Please share if anyone called?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

well a Sept applicant just got granted his/her visa a few minutes ago (after a month from CO contact).. looks like they are working on the latest applicants first before going back to the earlier applicants. at first this didnt make sense to me, but i guess they are trying to achieve the 3 month SLA for the latest applicants since its their work target. those people that have already passed the three month mark are just left to wait..:/


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Well i think the same... they are working on newer applications faster than the pending ones


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Anyone still left from July ?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

So many my dear friend.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Anyone still left from July ?


Me, applied July 6th


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

I got the grant today! Here's my timeline. If you are waiting, wait patiently. Try to occupy yourself with something else other than checking your email. Easier to bear this way. It seems at both times email correspondence comes around 12PM Brisbane time. 


Invite: July 6
Lodged: July 8
CO Brisbane: Aug 24 (PCC and Medical) 
Medical done, State PCC uploaded: Sept 23
FBI PCC & request complete button: Oct 28
Called Nov 11: lady said PCC received but have not been looked at. told me to wait
NOV 30: Grant Received!

Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow. Many congrats...and seriously gave me high hopes..i applied on july 9th and docs submitted 24th sep..
Good luck to you


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

wattevah said:


> I got the grant today! Here's my timeline. If you are waiting, wait patiently. Try to occupy yourself with something else other than checking your email. Easier to bear this way. It seems at both times email correspondence comes around 12PM Brisbane time.
> 
> 
> Invite: July 6
> ...


Congrats mate..Good to see the ball rolling for July applicants  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Wow. Many congrats...and seriously gave me high hopes..i applied on july 9th and docs submitted 24th sep..
> Good luck to you


don't worry dude


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

wattevah said:


> I got the grant today! Here's my timeline. If you are waiting, wait patiently. Try to occupy yourself with something else other than checking your email. Easier to bear this way. It seems at both times email correspondence comes around 12PM Brisbane time.
> 
> 
> Invite: July 6
> ...



Congratulation.......


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Many congrats...and seriously gave me high hopes..i applied on july 9th and docs submitted 24th sep..
> ...


Thank you Hamza


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

Is GSM Adelaide faster or slower than GSM Brisbane?

As we have applied via an agent, is he alone authorized to make calls to the GSM center or we could also?

Thanks


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

nightcrawler said:


> Me, applied July 6th



Me too July applicant..Applied on July 28..CO assigned on Sept 21...then dead silence.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

ansvin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is GSM Adelaide faster or slower than GSM Brisbane?
> 
> ...


Based on the google sheet, the gsm Adelaide is much faster.. But the google sheet doesn't include all the applicants. Both you and your agent can make the call, all they ask is your passport number, your name and your DOB..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> nightcrawler said:
> 
> 
> > Me, applied July 6th
> ...


I guess they are clearing the backlog


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

hwy said:


> Based on the google sheet, the gsm Adelaide is much faster.. But the google sheet doesn't include all the applicants. Both you and your agent can make the call, all they ask is your passport number, your name and your DOB..



Thanks hwy


----------



## Ranadeeran (Aug 16, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Me too July applicant..Applied on July 28..CO assigned on Sept 21...then dead silence.


I am a july applicant too (applied on 26th). Front loaded all docs including pcc, medicals and form 80. Got an email from CO on Sept 16th saying we are starting to process your application. After that there is no update. I have called them thrice and mailed them once for which they replied back, couldn't get any useful info out of these. So kind of like :confused2:

Best Regards,
Ranadeeran


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have heard as well as intimated that Visa is Granted more rapidly in 457 as compared to 189...
Is this true????


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Count me in July applicant waiting for grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Count me in July applicant waiting for grant.


What is your timeline?


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Applied on 24th July. Co contact on 15th September asked for pcc medical and form 80. Request completed on 6th October.


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## Ranadeeran (Aug 16, 2015)

sydneyshan said:


> anyone please tell me gsm adelaide phone contact no?
> 
> Visa lodged - 2nd sep 2015
> co assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th oct 2015
> ...


+61731367000


----------



## AUZI (Oct 13, 2014)

*Gsm brisbane contact*

Hi 

anyone knows GSM brisbane contact ?
i have submitted PTE via their website and CO contacted 28 days after request completed informing that he could not view pte result. 
but i tried in pte again and seems ok. 
would like to contact CO. 
pls kindly advise if anyone knows GSM brisbane.


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

Dear Friends, 

I'm happy to share with you all that my family and I received grant today. Thank you all for your guidance and encouragement. We're looking forward to what the future holds for us 

I applied on 7th Jul and requested for extension to submit all documents later in Sep as my wife was out of town.
CO replied via email saying they will review the case in mid November as per my request. Today morning (3rd Dec) we got the Grant


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share with you all that my family and I received grant today. Thank you all for your guidance and encouragement. We're looking forward to what the future holds for us


Please provide ur time line for benefit of others waiting and which GSM team processed ur applications.

Thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share with you all that my family and I received grant today. Thank you all for your guidance and encouragement. We're looking forward to what the future holds for us
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..All the best for future  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Please provide ur time line for benefit of others waiting and which GSM team processed ur applications.
> 
> Thanks


ACS Skills Assessment - 28th May 2015
VISA lodged - 7th Jul 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 4th Sep 2015
Documents uploaded (and requested for extension of deadline) - 1st Oct 2015
2nd CO contact for additional documents (Current Employment)- 8th Oct 2015 (deadline extended till mid November)
Remaining Documents Uploaded (Current Employment, Wife's PCC and medical) - 14th Oct 2015
Request Complete Button Pressed - 14th Oct 2015
GRANT - 3rd Dec 2015

GSM Team : GSM Brisbane


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> ACS Skills Assessment - 28th May 2015
> VISA lodged - 7th Jul 2015
> CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 4th Sep 2015
> Documents uploaded (and requested for extension of deadline) - 1st Oct 2015
> ...



Thanks for the update


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share with you all that my family and I received grant today. Thank you all for your guidance and encouragement. We're looking forward to what the future holds for us
> 
> ...


Many congrats.our time is similar...party hard


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> F.A.Ansari said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends,
> ...


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share with you all that my family and I received grant today. Thank you all for your guidance and encouragement. We're looking forward to what the future holds for us
> 
> ...


Congrats. Best of luck for all who are waiting


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay ur application. Have patience n good news is waiting.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay ur application. Have patience n good news is waiting.


Congrats Rahul.. Finally the wait is over..


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Congrats Rahul.. Finally the wait is over..


Thanks.wishing u d luck bro


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay ur application. Have patience n good news is waiting.


Wow!! Conrats.... Rahul. Enjoy your grant mate


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Wow!! Conrats.... Rahul. Enjoy your grant mate


Thanks bro.god bless. I can c ur grant soon.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Wow!! Conrats.... Rahul. Enjoy your grant mate


Thanks bro.god bless. I can c ur grant soon.


----------



## FRED2307 (May 13, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

I finally received the grant on 03 DEC 2015.
IED is 03 Aug 2016.

I just wanted to know the implication of not being able to make it by IED.
I assume PR will lapse. Will I be able to apply again if this PR lapses?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Rdgs,
Fred

Applied MSA EA (Electrical Engineer) - 4 Jan 2015
Positive MSA EA - 19 May 2015 , 
EOI 189 (60 points) - 27 May 2015, 
Invitation 189 - 06 July 2015, 
Visa Lodge - 07 July 2015, 
All Documents uploaded - 03 Sep 2015, 
CO - 04 Sep 2015 (GSM Brisbane)
REquest Completed - 15 Oct 2015
Grant - 03 Dec 2015


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes , pr will lapse. U can apply again. I would suggest to make one entry for a week or so before ied, and then u can go anytime in 5 years


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you don't make your first entry before IED, your PR will lapse/be cancelled.


You might be able to apply for PR again BUT you will need a very strong reason as to why you didn't meet the IED for the current PR.

Also its all about money. So* in my view* there shouldn't be any issues.




FRED2307 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I finally received the grant on 03 DEC 2015.
> IED is 03 Aug 2016.
> ...


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Any lucky one today???


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Need some insight on my below timeline:

Skill assessment ACS: 18 Dec 2014
IELTS PTE: 13 March 2015
EOI 261111 - 189 - 65 points: 20 March 2015
Invite: 6 July 2015
Visa lodge: 18 July 2015
CO contact: 24 Sep 2015
Medical and PCC: 28 Sep 2015
CO contact - second time: 23 Nov 2015
Requested documents submitted: 24 Nov 2015
Grant: waiting

When can I expect to receive grant? My agent is not able to give any clarity.


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

*189-261111 ict ba*

Hi everyone,

Need some insight on my below timeline:

Skill assessment ACS: 18 Dec 2014
IELTS PTE: 13 March 2015
EOI 261111 - 189 - 65 points: 20 March 2015
Invite: 6 July 2015
Visa lodge: 18 July 2015
CO contact: 24 Sep 2015
Medical and PCC: 28 Sep 2015
CO contact - second time: 23 Nov 2015
Requested documents submitted: 24 Nov 2015
Grant: waiting

When can I expect to receive grant? My agent is not able to give any clarity.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Did you press REQUEST COMPLETE button?. If yes then it should not take more than 4 weeks. 



tonysword said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some insight on my below timeline:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cisco123 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Visa Processing time*



SqOats said:


> Did you press REQUEST COMPLETE button?. If yes then it should not take more than 4 weeks.


What if it they take more than 2 months


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm sure my agent knows what he is doing and must have pressed request complete button...and 4 weeks from which date?


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

tonysword said:


> I'm sure my agent knows what he is doing and must have pressed request complete button...and 4 weeks from which date?


Just wait for few days, nothing happens then try contacting DIAC.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

From the date of pressing the request complete button. CO usually takes 4-8 weeks to get back to your case except for few lucky ones who got it within a week. It depends on your CO and how busy he/she is.



tonysword said:


> I'm sure my agent knows what he is doing and must have pressed request complete button...and 4 weeks from which date?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cisco123 said:


> What if it they take more than 2 months


then as usually...wait and just wait......


----------



## Cisco123 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Still waiting*



Hamza77 said:


> then as usually...wait and just wait......


I lodge my file on 19july 2015.CO assigned 20aug.got 14sept job verification call.no contact since then.i sent them 2 mails but no reply.can anybody tell me in which direction my case is going.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

If it has been more than 4 weeks since you sent them the last email, better give them a call.



Cisco123 said:


> I lodge my file on 19july 2015.CO assigned 20aug.got 14sept job verification call.no contact since then.i sent them 2 mails but no reply.can anybody tell me in which direction my case is going.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Cisco123 said:


> I lodge my file on 19july 2015.CO assigned 20aug.got 14sept job verification call.no contact since then.i sent them 2 mails but no reply.can anybody tell me in which direction my case is going.


Hi cisco123,

You should call DIBP and check. Tell them its been more than 120 days from your visa lodge date and you haven't received any update so far.


----------



## Cisco123 (Oct 27, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Hi cisco123,
> 
> You should call DIBP and check. Tell them its been more than 120 days from your visa lodge date and you haven't received any update so far.


can you give me number my case is with adelaide


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

tonysword said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some insight on my below timeline:
> 
> ...


It's right time to call dibp.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

tonysword did you upload your PC???


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> tonysword did you upload your PC???


Yes, uploaded pcc on same day medicals was done


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> It's right time to call dibp.


I tried reaching the number provided on this forum, my case is with Adelaide team, but all the times call did not go through.

Also, I was browsing in service standard section of immi site, they mentioned the processing time for 189 subclass is 3 months. My question is - when 3 months time starts 

a) from visa lodge date?
b) co first contact?
c) co first request complete?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

tonysword said:


> I tried reaching the number provided on this forum, my case is with Adelaide team, but all the times call did not go through.
> 
> Also, I was browsing in service standard section of immi site, they mentioned the processing time for 189 subclass is 3 months. My question is - when 3 months time starts
> 
> ...


From visa lodge date. But it stops if CO asks for any info/doc till you provide that.
You will get there soon. :fingerscrossed:
Have a bright future


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

My timeline:

VISA lodge: 14 July
Co: 8 Sep requested 89/1221 form
Co: 21Oct requested CV
23 Nov: Skills support unit contacted and requested details of work experience and asked to fill in the gaps of employment and education timelines.
Grant: waiting 

I called them few times and was told usually each CO contacts and they will review it again only 3 weeks later. Also was told in general it takes 3-5month to grant after visa lodge. So next week is the exactly 5 months lets hope we get it.ray:?ray:?ray:?



tonysword said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some insight on my below timeline:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mightysam (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah ! Good Luck mate. I don't know what's causing extreme delay to our case unless they really forgot about us.

Anyways, Patience is pretty. So forget about what's going on for sometime & enjoy the festivities around. 

Following is my timeline:

Invite: 6 July 2015
Visa lodge: 13 July 2015
CO contact: 7Sep 2015
Requested Docs uploaded: 28 Sep 2015
Verification Call: 1st Dec
Grant: waiting


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

*Hi*

Dear Friends
I hope my visa decision is at final stage as the last email received from case officer was about to provide missing pollio vaccine certificates. I seek your opinion about what and when i should expect next. & should i call the immi office?? 
Below is the timeline,,
× App Submitted 20 July
× CO asked for medical + PCC + form 80 &1221 on 01 Sep
× All required docs provided with partially completed medicals(xray left pending for my wife) 28 Sep
× CO emailed me to complete the pending medical whenever possible 20 Oct
× Medical requirements completed on 16th Nov
×CO asked to provide missing pollio vaccine certificate 26 Nov

Now waiting for the good news from case officer.


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

*Any Updates July Applicants?*

It's almost 140 days (lodged 26 July) and still waiting. Rang DIBP today and guy said I should look for some news on January 1st week as the holidays are approaching. 

Any July Applicant got the Visa in December? 

***************************************
Skilled Individual 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS Submitted : Jan 2015
ACS Positive Response : February 2015
PTE : May 2015 (L 65|R 67|W 73|S 69|Overall 69)
EOI Submitted with 65 points : 17 June 2015
Invitation Received : 6/07/2015
Visa Applied : 26/07/2015
[All docs uploaded upfront]
CO Contact: 22/09/2015
CO Email: 31/10/2015
Last Update from CO: 23/11/2015
Visa Grant: ????????


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

balubro said:


> It's almost 140 days (lodged 26 July) and still waiting. Rang DIBP today and guy said I should look for some news on January 1st week as the holidays are approaching.
> 
> Any July Applicant got the Visa in December?
> 
> ...


Same condition here mate.
But people like me have applied for temporary long stay Business Visa,that should be processed faster,as it is not a permanent visa so less verification is required as compared to PR, and our job is waiting for us and dibp is consuming so much time.
It is frustrating,don't know how much time is furthur required.. :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations brisbane_bound. Good luck for future steps! What's your IED?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps brisbane_bound |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

Really Happy for You!



brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations !! All the best for your move to Australia... Cheers!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Oh wow finally dude! Congrats! Did you call or email them at all in all this time?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Congratulations brisbane_bound. Good luck for future steps! What's your IED?


Thanks miki  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> Congratulations brisbane_bound. Good luck for future steps! What's your IED?


7th Aug 2016

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps brisbane_bound |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> ...


Thank u so much Jeeten..Means a lot 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Congratulations !! All the best for your move to Australia... Cheers!!


Thanks mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh wow finally dude! Congrats! Did you call or email them at all in all this time?


Yeah thanks bro..I just called them once around 20th sept and never after that..So we now can be sure that the assessment commence mail is not an issue 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

brisbane_bound said:


> So we now can be sure that the assessment commence mail is not an issue
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


True that!!


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


wow after almost 150 days of waiting, congratulations @brisbane_bound! what a great way to end the year. Good luck with your move to Australia in 2016!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Yeah thanks bro..I just called them once around 20th sept and never after that..So we now can be sure that the assessment commence mail is not an issue
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!
Have a bright future


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mate!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

balubro said:


> Congratulations Mate!


Thanks mate!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bright future said:


> Congrats mate!
> Have a bright future


Thanks mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

perthling said:


> wow after almost 150 days of waiting, congratulations @brisbane_bound! what a great way to end the year. Good luck with your move to Australia in 2016!


Thanks Perthling..There couldn't have been 
a better gift for sure  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks mate!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations... Brisbane_bound. All the very best for your future.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Brisbane_bound. All the very best for your future.


Thank u deepgill !!  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thank u deepgill !!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



@brisbane_bound or someone here can help me with the fastest possible number, I have called couple of times on +61 7 3136 7000 but caller queue is like 25-26 every time.

Suggest an alternate number please, my case is with Adelaide team.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

tonysword said:


> @brisbane_bound or someone here can help me with the fastest possible number, I have called couple of times on +61 7 3136 7000 but caller queue is like 25-26 every time.
> 
> Suggest an alternate number please, my case is with Adelaide team.


I called on the same number but that was in September.. Never called them again

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Would be thankful if someone in this group can answer my query please..


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

getalambaig said:


> Dear Friends
> I hope my visa decision is at final stage as the last email received from case officer was about to provide missing pollio vaccine certificates. I seek your opinion about what and when i should expect next. & should i call the immi office??
> Below is the timeline,,
> × App Submitted 20 July
> ...



Would be grateful if someone can answer my query


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

getalambaig said:


> Would be grateful if someone can answer my query


I would say in 4-6 weeks you defo hear something. Maybe even earlier.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Bro,
as I can see your last update was on 26 nov. its been 20 days since that.
usual turn around these days is 28 days or more for CO to get back to your case.
Though it is not hard and fast rule.
The upcoming Christmas holidays can either bring an early grant or delay your case to January.
though they are telling most of the people that expect a result in January now.
Have patience and pray.... you will get it sooner or later.
you can call them on Thursday if you want....



getalambaig said:


> Would be grateful if someone can answer my query


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Bro,
> as I can see your last update was on 26 nov. its been 20 days since that.
> usual turn around these days is 28 days or more for CO to get back to your case.
> Though it is not hard and fast rule.
> ...





suku1809 said:


> hi Bro,
> as I can see your last update was on 26 nov. its been 20 days since that.
> usual turn around these days is 28 days or more for CO to get back to your case.
> Though it is not hard and fast rule.
> ...


Thanks mate, you are right, i have the similar opinion too.


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow~~~congrats! My fifth month today, keep finger-crossed.ray:?ray:?ray:?



brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations once again BB! Finally all our :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: worked!

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

nevertouchme said:


> Many congratulations once again BB! Finally all our :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: worked!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


Thank u so much Jai..
Hehe, indeed Mr.Spock is a powerful man 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

tonysword said:


> @brisbane_bound or someone here can help me with the fastest possible number, I have called couple of times on +61 7 3136 7000 but caller queue is like 25-26 every time.
> 
> Suggest an alternate number please, my case is with Adelaide team.



Please try early morning


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats brisbane_bound !!!




tonysword said:


> @brisbane_bound or someone here can help me with the fastest possible number, I have called couple of times on +61 7 3136 7000 but caller queue is like 25-26 every time.
> 
> Suggest an alternate number please, my case is with Adelaide team.



Try calling at 4am ist, it worked for me once.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

manB said:


> Congrats brisbane_bound !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks guys for suggestion, will try Monday early morning


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

*Hurray!!!!*

Dear Friends,

It was my day on Thursday(17/12/2015) with Visa Grant notification!!!!! Waited for almost 5 months(151 days)!!!! 

I have reduced my stress by reading this forum and kept myself boosted with positiveness that I am not alone in this journey  ! Thank you guyz!!

************************************************
Skilled Individual 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS Submitted : Jan 2015
ACS Positive Response : February 2015
PTE : May 2015 (L 65|R 67|W 73|S 69|Overall 69)
EOI Submitted with 65 points : 17 June 2015
Invitation Received : 6/07/2015
Visa Applied : 26/07/2015
[All docs uploaded upfront]
CO Contact: 22/09/2015
CO Email: 31/10/2015
Last Update from CO: 23/11/2015
Called up on : 04/12/2015,15/12/2015 
Visa Grant: 17/12/2015 :second:
IED: 04/02/2016


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... balubro |||*






balubro said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It was my day on Thursday(17/12/2015) with Visa Grant notification!!!!! Waited for almost 5 months(151 days)!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats! One more encouragement to July applicants who're also waiting.ray:?





balubro said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It was my day on Thursday(17/12/2015) with Visa Grant notification!!!!! Waited for almost 5 months(151 days)!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

balubro said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It was my day on Thursday(17/12/2015) with Visa Grant notification!!!!! Waited for almost 5 months(151 days)!!!!
> 
> ...


First of All Congratulations mate.
Called up on 14 and 15...
Who called and what was the reason of calling???
I think employment verification?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balubro said:


> Dear Friends, It was my day on Thursday(17/12/2015) with Visa Grant notification!!!!! Waited for almost 5 months(151 days)!!!! I have reduced my stress by reading this forum and kept myself boosted with positiveness that I am not alone in this journey  ! Thank you guyz!! ************************************************ Skilled Individual 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 ACS Submitted : Jan 2015 ACS Positive Response : February 2015 PTE : May 2015 (L 65|R 67|W 73|S 69|Overall 69) EOI Submitted with 65 points : 17 June 2015 Invitation Received : 6/07/2015 Visa Applied : 26/07/2015 [All docs uploaded upfront] CO Contact: 22/09/2015 CO Email: 31/10/2015 Last Update from CO: 23/11/2015 Called up on : 04/12/2015,15/12/2015 Visa Grant: 17/12/2015 :second: IED: 04/02/2016


Congrats!

You had many CO contacts - did he/she
requested extra docs all the time?


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

balubro said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It was my day on Thursday(17/12/2015) with Visa Grant notification!!!!! Waited for almost 5 months(151 days)!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Guyz!!! Wish you All a Speedy Grant!!


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... balubro |||*


Thank you!


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> First of All Congratulations mate.
> Called up on 14 and 15...
> Who called and what was the reason of calling???
> I think employment verification?


Thank you Hamza!

I called them up very frequently. I never got a call from High Commission or my previous employers for employment verificatiob. I had claimed 10 points for the experience though.


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You had many CO contacts - did he/she
> requested extra docs all the time?


Thanks!

I was first contacted on 23 Sep for My wife's PCC (I had submitted this initially)which I had submitted next day. Then I was contacted on 31st October for Wife's PCC from Regional Passport Office in India. My wife is a Nepali citizen hence I had to get the PCC from Foreign Passport Department. I sent an email explaining the same and got response on 4 November from different CO that they have accepted my Wife's PCC. I have sent follow-up email on 23 Nov and got response on 24 Nov that my case is still under assessment. No further email or contact and got grant on 17th morning for both of us.


----------



## balubro (Nov 5, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> Congrats! One more encouragement to July applicants who're also waiting.ray:?


Thank You Mimikeke!


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Today I received the grant for my and 2 year kid. My time lime.

Application on 24th July 2015.
Co on 15th September asked for pcc and medical.
Request completed on 06th October 
Grant on 21st December.

I did not call them at all.


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Can I ask how many points u submitted for EOI?



iajokhio said:


> Today I received the grant for my and 2 year kid. My time lime.
> 
> Application on 24th July 2015.
> Co on 15th September asked for pcc and medical.
> ...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Today I received the grant for my and 2 year kid. My time lime.
> 
> Application on 24th July 2015.
> Co on 15th September asked for pcc and medical.
> ...


Congratulations you are very patient.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Today I received the grant for my and 2 year kid. My time lime.
> 
> Application on 24th July 2015.
> Co on 15th September asked for pcc and medical.
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

65 points


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

tt2 said:


> iajokhio said:
> 
> 
> > Today I received the grant for my and 2 year kid. My time lime.
> ...


I got this patience because of this forum as i could see many july applications waiting.


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> Congratulations! Can I ask how many points u submitted for EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


65 points


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Congratulations bro!!...Good to see your grant!


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations bro!!...Good to see your grant!


Does anyone think I should be calling DIBP anytime soon or wait for now?...You really start getting impatient once you have done everything from your end.. :/


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> Does anyone think I should be calling DIBP anytime soon or wait for now?...You really start getting impatient once you have done everything from your end.. :/


Did you provide all the documents? I cant see PCC in your signature. If you did, it shouldnt take more than 4-6 weeks to get back to you. It may get delayed another 2 weeks due to Christmas but grant is just around the corner.

Goodluck


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Did you provide all the documents? I cant see PCC in your signature. If you did, it shouldnt take more than 4-6 weeks to get back to you. It may get delayed another 2 weeks due to Christmas but grant is just around the corner.
> 
> Goodluck



Yes PCC was submitted on 30 Oct along with baby docs...all docs completed on 12-Dec-15....My question was should I just wait or give them a call now...or maybe early in the new year...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ..... *iajokhio *!!!





iajokhio said:


> Today I received the grant for my and 2 year kid. My time lime.
> 
> Application on 24th July 2015.
> Co on 15th September asked for pcc and medical.
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> Yes PCC was submitted on 30 Oct along with baby docs...all docs completed on 12-Dec-15....My question was should I just wait or give them a call now...or maybe early in the new year...


Yes, you may call them if it has already been more than 4 weeks since you provided all the requested documents and pressed the REQUEST COMPLETE button on your immiaccount.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes, you may call them if it has already been more than 4 weeks since you provided all the requested documents and pressed the REQUEST COMPLETE button on your immiaccount.




as I said...that was on 12-Dec-15...so perhaps I should wait till 2nd week of Jan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> as I said...that was on 12-Dec-15...so perhaps I should wait till 2nd week of Jan


The review cycle seems to be about 30-60 days, instead of 28 days. Well, for most applicants that is.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

if I dont hear from them by 12 Jan, I will call anyway just to check if the case is progressing or what the status is...this will be more than 30 days after request complete was pressed


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> if I dont hear from them by 12 Jan, I will call anyway just to check if the case is progressing or what the status is...this will be more than 30 days after request complete was pressed


Man,Don't know what is going on??
Same circumstances with me,just irritaion


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats on getting grant. All the best. Sydney?



bharathyku said:


> Dear all,
> Very glad to inform you that we got our grant (myself, husband and kid) on November 19th, 120th day after visa lodgement. I want to sincerely thank Keeda, Suku, Jelli kallu as well as other forum members who have been an immense support and guidance throughout this waiting period. We called on Nov 16th to ask for the status. They said it may take another 3 weeks before we could hear anything from them. By God's grace, we received the grant on Thursday, November 19th.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the very best. I can't thank this forum enough!
> ...


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) this afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Usman....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... *usmansshaikh* |||





usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) this afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) this afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congratulations Usman..!


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Congratulations Usman....



Thank You Suku...have you already moved or when planning to move and where ?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... *usmansshaikh* |||




Thanks Jeeten! All the best for your quick grant as well


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Congratulations Usman..!



Thanks Ash36, all the best for your quick grant as well...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks you Usmansshaikh for your Wishes!!!





usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks Jeeten! All the best for your quick grant as well


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

What a blessed gift for the New Year! Congratulations! All the best! 



usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) this afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) this afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congrats Usman !!! Great start to year 2016. All the best


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Mimikeke said:


> What a blessed gift for the New Year! Congratulations! All the best!


Thank You Mimikeke!


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Congrats Usman !!! Great start to year 2016. All the best



Thank You cozmopravesh! and all the best to you as well!


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

Does anyone got the 189 visa grant grant for ICT Business Analyst who has applied in July-2015?

My last contact, the second one, from CO was on 23rd Nov-2015 and therafter no news as of now. I called DIBP twice last month on 16th Dec & on 30th Dec and was told to wait for couple of weeks as CO will look into the application.

It's been 3 months since Medicals and PCC was submitted on 30th Sep-2015. Can anyone suggest what to expect now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tonysword said:


> Does anyone got the 189 visa grant grant for ICT Business Analyst who has applied in July-2015? My last contact, the second one, from CO was on 23rd Nov-2015 and therafter no news as of now. I called DIBP twice last month on 16th Dec & on 30th Dec and was told to wait for couple of weeks as CO will look into the application. It's been 3 months since Medicals and PCC was submitted on 30th Sep-2015. Can anyone suggest what to expect now?


Expect something towards end of the month. They are currently processing those who had CO contact between 1/11 - 10/11.

Good luck


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) this afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congratulations Usman, I hope I am in same boat like you as CO kept my case on Hold till NOV 2015. However, CO didn't requested me FORM 80 till now. Do you want me to upload Form 80 now (or) will it make any extra work for CO to finalize my case


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

hey Usman, congrats brother... what was the secret behind getting 8.5 bands in IELTS speaking ?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations Usman, I hope I am in same boat like you as CO kept my case on Hold till NOV 2015. However, CO didn't requested me FORM 80 till now. Do you want me to upload Form 80 now (or) will it make any extra work for CO to finalize my case



hi ktoda,

yes they will ask for form 80 as they do this for all applicants..i suggest you upload it now so you can get a direct grant...good luck!


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> hey Usman, congrats brother... what was the secret behind getting 8.5 bands in IELTS speaking ?


Hi Bro,


well speaking is something that comes with practice first of all, I work with global teams a lot so have to converse in english a lot. Its important to converse in english to improve also, record and listen to yourself to understand what you are saying makes sense or not. 2nd, for ielts specifically, as you would know you are given a topic to talk about for 2 minutes, make sure of the following

1) That you consume the complete 2 minutes
2) That you speak fluently with no pauses in between words
3) that whatever you are talking about is relevant to the topic given to you
4) that your conversation is gramatically correct and you use proper tenses where required
5) Your conversation must connect when you talk about different points on the topic(I good idea is to jot down what you are going to talk about in bullet form and then elaborate on the bullets)
6) SHow you range of vocabulary while speaking but dont over do it so it looks made up, should come naturally in the conversation.
7) Be confident and comfortable when you have practiced enough.


These are just a few points and I am sure experts can add to it, and Im not boasting but I hardly prepared for speaking from any book as I felt confident with what I already know so just went and took the test.


Hope it helps you, All the best!


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all, do we need to certify/notarize FBI background check report or just need to upload the scan copy to Immi account?


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all, do we need to certify/notarize FBI background check report or just need to upload the scan copy to Immi account?


----------



## tonysword (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Expect something towards end of the month. They are currently processing those who had CO contact between 1/11 - 10/11.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Andrey,

How come you are so sure about what they are working on right now? 

But thanks anyways for comforting me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tonysword said:


> Thanks Andrey, How come you are so sure about what they are working on right now? But thanks anyways for comforting me


I check the dates on the tracker, so i roughly know what they are currently processing.


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Is there anybody waiting from august or before? I lodged my application in mid of august and got CO contact in begining of october and since that time no updates!

Everytime I call, their answer is to wait...

Please share experience

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tony10 said:


> Hello everyone! Is there anybody waiting from august or before? I lodged my application in mid of august and got CO contact in begining of october and since that time no updates! Everytime I call, their answer is to wait... Please share experience Cheers!


Mate, quite a few are waiting...


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tony10 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Is there anybody waiting from august or before? I lodged my application in mid of august and got CO contact in begining of october and since that time no updates!
> 
> ...


Yes applied on 17th August. CO contacted on 2nd October. Submitted documents on 14th October. Complete silence post that


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you call them??


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tony10 said:


> Did you call them??


Yes at least 4 to 5 times since October. They tell me that they have asked the team to look into it however have not received anything as yet. Not sure how the process works 

I think all we can do is wait patiently


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

hi guys  just wanted to say i am in the same boat/waiting game as you

applied august 17
co contact october 2 asking for husband's medical, form 80 and 1221
request complete october 22

called once and emailed twice, they mostly said to wait as our aplication is under "routine checks"

a few other August applicants in PomsinOz forum are waiting as well.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Tony10 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Is there anybody waiting from august or before? I lodged my application in mid of august and got CO contact in begining of october and since that time no updates!
> 
> ...


Yes,I applied in the End of August.


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Any one still waiting who applied in mid July ???


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes. 14th July



Veejai said:


> Any one still waiting who applied in mid July ???


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm also waiting for grant....


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

perthling said:


> hi guys  just wanted to say i am in the same boat/waiting game as you
> 
> applied august 17
> co contact october 2 asking for husband's medical, form 80 and 1221
> ...


Perthling,

Do not worry, we're travelling on the same boat.
May be your application is under verification. let's wait. Hope it completes soon.

Hope and Patience are the only one's we can do right now.

-sairam


----------



## Ranadeeran (Aug 16, 2015)

Me too, 26th July 



Mimikeke said:


> Yes. 14th July


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

For every month up to April should i say - there are a number of people who got stuck in the process. I hope you all get grants soon guys - good luck.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Is there any back log??? dibp is clearing


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello all, 

Me and my wife submitted fingerprints for fbi clearance on 14th Sept and it got processed on 29th Dec and shipped on 31st dec to US address, but we received only my wife's report. Can someone pls advise how to request fbi to resend the report?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Hello all, Me and my wife submitted fingerprints for fbi clearance on 14th Sept and it got processed on 29th Dec and shipped on 31st dec to US address, but we received only my wife's report. Can someone pls advise how to request fbi to resend the report?


My and my wife's came few days apart, 4 days i think.

Moreover call them and check... There is a chance that your wifes fingers were processed and yours might have been rejected. I am not saying that they were but check.


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> My and my wife's came few days apart, 4 days i think.
> 
> Moreover call them and check... There is a chance that your wifes fingers were processed and yours might have been rejected. I am not saying that they were but check.


Thanks Andrey, but its been a week now and I already checked, my application was also processed on same day.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have submitted the last document required on 19th Dec, my online PTE scores, but have not got my Grant yet. Can anyone please advise how long it takes for the visa to be processed after all the requirements are met.

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Hello friends, I have submitted the last document required on 19th Dec, my online PTE scores, but have not got my Grant yet. Can anyone please advise how long it takes for the visa to be processed after all the requirements are met. Regards,


28-90 days (and sometimes more) after CO request.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 28-90 days (and sometimes more) after CO request.


Thanks for the quick response Andreyx, that will keep me patient for next couple of days


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Guys got my VISA approved yesterday and mail today...:first:arty:

I'm excited and doing my planning for what's next.

Thanks all for your support.

-sairam


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats, please share your timeline


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Veejai said:


> Congrats, please share your timeline


Thank you

Almost 146 days, approx 5 months.
I updated in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Guys got my VISA approved yesterday and mail today...:first:arty:
> 
> I'm excited and doing my planning for what's next.
> 
> ...


Congrats, have similar timelines but still waiting...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations dear sai,same timeline here,
Pray for us as well


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

I got my grant this morning...

Visa applied - 12 July 2015
CO Contact - 8th sept ( Assessment commence)
Direct Grant - Today..

All the best guys for July applicants, you will hear soon..


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Veejai said:


> I got my grant this morning...
> 
> Visa applied - 12 July 2015
> CO Contact - 8th sept ( Assessment commence)
> ...


Congratulation. All the best. Was there ny employment verification.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Congratulations dear sai,same timeline here,
> Pray for us as well


Thank you.

Definitely, i'll pray


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Veejai said:


> I got my grant this morning...
> 
> Visa applied - 12 July 2015
> CO Contact - 8th sept ( Assessment commence)
> ...


congrats buddy


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

No employment verification as per my knowledge, as I'm already in Australia


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Veejai said:


> I got my grant this morning...
> 
> Visa applied - 12 July 2015
> CO Contact - 8th sept ( Assessment commence)
> ...


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Veejai said:


> I got my grant this morning...
> 
> Visa applied - 12 July 2015
> CO Contact - 8th sept ( Assessment commence)
> ...


Congratulations.. Veejai. All the very best for your future plans.


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

Veejai said:


> I got my grant this morning...
> 
> All the best guys for July applicants, you will hear soon..


Congratulations! ...Did you call them? When? What did their replies look like regarding your case?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Definitely, i'll pray


Thank you dear,
Best of luck for your future


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Mate, yes I did called them on Monday for my application status, the lady on the phone did not provide much information except it's actively progressing however, yesterday morning Aussie time the lady named Judy confirmed that my file is with processing team and it won't be long.. I did provided all information what had happened since I filed my visa in July to till date with all the conversation happened and updated provided everytime I called them (approx 10 to 12 times) till yesterday.. Judy mentioned leave it to me and she escalate to concerned team this was happen around 10:30 am and I received grant email by 11 am..


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations, what is your timeline?




sai438 said:


> Guys got my VISA approved yesterday and mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations *Veejai* ..........All The Best with Next Steps |||





Veejai said:


> Hi Mate, yes I did called them on Monday for my application status, the lady on the phone did not provide much information except it's actively progressing however, yesterday morning Aussie time the lady named Judy confirmed that my file is with processing team and it won't be long.. I did provided all information what had happened since I filed my visa in July to till date with all the conversation happened and updated provided everytime I called them (approx 10 to 12 times) till yesterday.. Judy mentioned leave it to me and she escalate to concerned team this was happen around 10:30 am and I received grant email by 11 am..


----------



## Veejai (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the wishes this forum helped me to keep calm, the immi team really tested my patience.. Good luck to everyone who are still awaiting..


----------



## c4sb (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks all the senior members for support and advice given throughout the VISA process. 

Finally, after a long wait I received grant letter on 16-Jan-2016.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Thanks all the senior members for support and advice given throughout the VISA process.
> 
> Finally, after a long wait I received grant letter on 16-Jan-2016.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations *c4sb *........ All The Best with Next Steps |||


:thumb:​



c4sb said:


> Thanks all the senior members for support and advice given throughout the VISA process.
> 
> Finally, after a long wait I received grant letter on 16-Jan-2016.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

c4sb said:


> Thanks all the senior members for support and advice given throughout the VISA process.
> 
> Finally, after a long wait I received grant letter on 16-Jan-2016.


Congratulations c4sb


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations! All the best!




c4sb said:


> Thanks all the senior members for support and advice given throughout the VISA process.
> 
> Finally, after a long wait I received grant letter on 16-Jan-2016.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats guys, 

Good to see some Grants rolled out in Jan 2016. I just called them today and got the confirmation that all my documents are in place and have been evaluated by the CO, they however, could not tell me by when to expect my Grant.

Can anyone in the group share by their own experience when shall I expect the golden mail.


----------



## pkatakwar (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

I had applied for 189 VISA in June 2015 and recently received VISA as well.

I will moving to Sydney by mid March.

1. Any recommendations for the the location to stay initially.
2. Any one traveling from India around the same time?

Regards, 

Piyush


----------



## skyper (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys
First time poster ,even though i`ve been constantly reading this forum.It was an onshore application
Writing my timef rame is 
EOI 11/05/15
Invited 10/07/15
Applied 12/0715
First Co contact 11/09/15
Last email from Co 6/10/15 that all the documents are received 
Grant email 25/01/16
As you can see it was a pretty long wait and for all of you waiting good luck and lots of patienceBtw called them one time in december but havent received any additional information
Cheers


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Central to Black town railway line Suburbs*

Hi Piyush,

Central to Black town railway line Suburbs are resonably better places for staying. If you can, try to avoid Lakemba, Auburn, Harrispark, some junkies stay around railway stations and bus stops and mug the people; some times, they even attack. You need to be careful after 6 PM (try to avoid dark areas-streets).

Hope this info helps!

All the Best! 




pkatakwar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for 189 VISA in June 2015 and recently received VISA as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skyper said:


> Hi guys First time poster ,even though i`ve been constantly reading this forum.It was an onshore application Writing my timef rame is EOI 11/05/15 Invited 10/07/15 Applied 12/0715 First Co contact 11/09/15 Last email from Co 6/10/15 that all the documents are received Grant email 25/01/16 As you can see it was a pretty long wait and for all of you waiting good luck and lots of patienceBtw called them one time in december but havent received any additional information Cheers


Congrats!! Please update your details in the sheet)


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Any grant for July guys???

I am July 20th Applicant and patiently waiting!!!!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Any grant for July guys???
> 
> I am July 20th Applicant and patiently waiting!!!!


Hi ajay i am june applicant (489) and still waiting.


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

14th July applicant.


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016! 

I have a question though, in the grant letter it says: 
"You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."

Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O 
we are in shock...

--------------
Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Kelschiao said:


> After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016!
> 
> I have a question though, in the grant letter it says:
> "You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."
> ...


Either your Police Clearance Certificate or your Medicals were dated around 02-Feb-2015, probably that's why. IED will be always 1 year from earliest date of PCC or Medical. Probably you can try to check with your CO regarding an extension of IED given that you have just 3 weeks to pack your bags and get on a flight! 

And CONGRATS for your grant!!


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 
I will try to phone them tomorrow and see if that date can be changed.

But am I right to assume that it is just to "validate" the visa? not necessarily to move there yet.




rahulraju2008 said:


> Either your Police Clearance Certificate or your Medicals were dated around 02-Feb-2015, probably that's why. IED will be always 1 year from earliest date of PCC or Medical. Probably you can try to check with your CO regarding an extension of IED given that you have just 3 weeks to pack your bags and get on a flight!
> 
> And CONGRATS for your grant!!


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Kelschiao said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I will try to phone them tomorrow and see if that date can be changed.
> 
> But am I right to assume that it is just to "validate" the visa? not necessarily to move there yet.


Yes just a validation trip, a few hours in Australia would do.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder what happens after validating entry. Do I get any residency card or any other confirmation of permanent residency?


----------



## Ranadeeran (Aug 16, 2015)

*Received Grant Today*

Hello Friends,

I got my grant today morning, below is my timeline.

Occupation: 263111
Applied: July 26th (front loaded all documents)
CO contact: Sept 16 (IMMI Assessment commence email, no document was request)
Grant: Feb 3rd
IED: August 17th

Thanks and Regards,
Ranadeeran


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

Ranadeeran said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today morning, below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ranadeeran , 6 months !!! y so delay ?
Did u contacted them inbetween for the delay?


----------



## Ranadeeran (Aug 16, 2015)

sipoflifein said:


> Congratulations Ranadeeran , 6 months !!! y so delay ?
> Did u contacted them inbetween for the delay?


I did call them 5 or 6 times, mailed them twice. Every time they said your application is under going routine internal checks and we will get in touch if we need anything. so not sure why it took them so long. am just happy now that I got it finally


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

Ranadeeran said:


> I did call them 5 or 6 times, mailed them twice. Every time they said your application is under going routine internal checks and we will get in touch if we need anything. so not sure why it took them so long. am just happy now that I got it finally


Yes what matters is the golden mail of grant.
Time for party for you. Enjoy


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Kelschiao said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I will try to phone them tomorrow and see if that date can be changed.
> 
> But am I right to assume that it is just to "validate" the visa? not necessarily to move there yet.


Kelschiao: any updates to your IED? Just curious.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ranadeeran said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today morning, below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Ranadeeran. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

rahulraju: Yes, finally got through to them. We go an extension on the IED, not a specific date but any time before the expiry date. I was told they cannot change the grant letter, but it will be noted in their system that they acknowledge we cannot make the IED since it is so close to the grant date. 




rahulraju2008 said:


> Kelschiao: any updates to your IED? Just curious.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ranadeeran said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Ranadeeran. Best wishes for your future.


Hi Deep,Bro why is your case taking so long??
Did you ask from the department


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Hi Deep,Bro why is your case taking so long??
> Did you ask from the department


Hello Hamza it is caused of my stupid agent. On 30 nov co asked for complete disclosure certificate ( auzi pcc) but he sent standard disclosure then on 3 rd December once again co sent mail to him about complete disclosure. We applied these pccs on same day on our indian address but didn't receive. On 5 th of January we sent an email to AFP for reissued on auzi address. Unfortunately my agent received only mine. Once again we sent email to AFP about my spouse' s pcc which agent got on 20th February and he just emailed that pccS to co but not upload on immiaccount. After 10 days with the expert's advised i forced him to upload on immiaccount on 1 st February, now GOD knows what will happen. I am thinking about the call to DIBP on Monday. Thanks


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello Hamza it is caused of my stupid agent. On 30 nov co asked for complete disclosure certificate ( auzi pcc) but he sent standard disclosure then on 3 rd December once again co sent mail to him about complete disclosure. We applied these pccs on same day on our indian address but didn't receive. On 5 th of January we sent an email to AFP for reissued on auzi address. Unfortunately my agent received only mine. Once again we sent email to AFP about my spouse' s pcc which agent got on 20th February and he just emailed that pccS to co but not upload on immiaccount. After 10 days with the expert's advised i forced him to upload on immiaccount on 1 st February, now GOD knows what will happen. I am thinking about the call to DIBP on Monday. Thanks


Oh I see, These stupid agents have ruined our cases.
Anyways,Thanks GOD,consequently you got complete disclosure.
I wish a speedy grand for you in the coming week


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged 14th june 2015 through agent. Adelaide team. was a looong wait for me.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

gauravbabs said:


> Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged 14th june 2015 through agent. Adelaide team. was a looong wait for me.


Congratulations.. Gauravbabs. I am also june applicant (30th) but still waiting for this Golden Grant.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

gauravbabs said:


> Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged 14th june 2015 through agent. Adelaide team. was a looong wait for me.


Congratulations!!! All the best, finally the patience has paid off. Enjoy!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to see the July thread still holding strong. Was away for some time. but is nice to be back.
All the best to everyone still awaiting a grant.
All I can say is hold on...we have come so far and now is just a matter of time before you get the golden email.


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Since checking this forum on daily basis i.e. from 26th Jan 2016; I lost the happiness and patience. Before that I was very satisfied with the progress but not I am really impatient. Does anyone confirm this has happened with him/her?

Thinking of moving away from the forum for couple of days. :eyebrows:


----------



## sahil4343 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Mr*

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum 

i need your help 
i applied visa on 14 July 2015 Case officer assigned on 7 Sep 2015 

but till now to news ???:noidea:

My occupation is Accountant 

please help me 

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum.

Have you tired calling them? If not then go ahead and call them.

There are few people who are waiting from March/Aug/June/July.

*In my view*, IF 3 months have lapsed post your VISA application THEN call them ELSE wait.




sahil4343 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...


----------



## sahil4343 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks you so much jeetendra for replying

I am going to call them in next week 
I want to know that because of my account occupation It's getting late or is there any other reason ??
I have uploaded all documents like PCC medicals and form 80&1221 on 14 July 2015 

Even I score 70 points 
They did email verification and physical verification on my employment in December 2015 
Even I send the mail on 20 Jan 2016 no reply yet 

Can you advise why such delay ??
It's because of my occupation ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The delay has nothing to do with your occupation.


Verification is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.

Have seen cases where Verification had happened for those applicants who have claimed points for Employment (But NOT for ALL).




sahil4343 said:


> Thanks you so much jeetendra for replying
> 
> I am going to call them in next week
> I want to know that because of my account occupation It's getting late or is there any other reason ??
> ...


----------



## sahil4343 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi 

i call them and ask about my visa status they said my visa has been *finalized* that`s it 

can anyone help me when i will get visa grant ?

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When they say that your visa has been *finalized*, it means that they have taken a decision.

Login into your IMMI account and check details there.




sahil4343 said:


> Hi
> 
> i call them and ask about my visa status they said my visa has been *finalized* that`s it
> 
> ...


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Finalised means a decision was made, either granted or refused. 
Login and check. Good luck!

Thanks 



sahil4343 said:


> Hi
> 
> i call them and ask about my visa status they said my visa has been *finalized* that`s it
> 
> ...


----------



## sahil4343 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks you so much 
I can't see anything in my immi account it's just show as status as application received
Even I did not get any email also


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Call them again and check.

Inform them about your conversation when you called them last time.





sahil4343 said:


> Thanks you so much
> I can't see anything in my immi account it's just show as status as application received
> Even I did not get any email also


----------



## sahil4343 (Feb 13, 2016)

hi,

i speak to them about visa application they said my visa application has finalised but decision has not taken 

i did not understand this visa application is finalised but decision has not taken ??


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

I finally got my grant yesterday 24th Feb 2015.

Here are the timelines
Me & Spouse :ACS applied 30th April 2015--Assessment completed 7th May 2015
PTE A : 29th May 2015 20 points ; Spouse : 11th May 2015 10 points
EOI submitted : 31st May 2015 with 80 points
Invitaion received: 6th July 2015
Documents uploaded & Fees paid : 16th July 2015
USA PCC : June 11th 2015 applied - Sep 17th 2015 received
First CO contact: 11th Sep 2015 Form 1080 for self & first kid; PCC for kid(later regretted saying not required for kids); Form 1022 expecting second child
Second CO 23rd Oct 2015 : US PCC for husband (later regretted saying not required)
Third CO 17th Nov 2015: Form 1080 for spouse
Fourth CO : Jan 7th 2016 --added new baby documents to system
Jan 12th 2016 Health assessment for the baby complete
Grant : 24th Feb 2016


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

Mihird said:


> I finally got my grant yesterday 24th Feb 2015.
> 
> 
> Grant : 24th Feb 2016


Congrats mate


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Mihird said:


> I finally got my grant yesterday 24th Feb 2015.
> 
> Here are the timelines
> Me & Spouse :ACS applied 30th April 2015--Assessment completed 7th May 2015
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Mihird said:


> I finally got my grant yesterday 24th Feb 2015.
> 
> Here are the timelines
> Me & Spouse :ACS applied 30th April 2015--Assessment completed 7th May 2015
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All....did my medicals on Wednesday....today when I checked View my health assessment...status is "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer." is this normal ?

Right now on the main page I see 2 links.....my health declaration and visa application....health declaration status shows "Submitted" and there is another option select action "View, Remove & Share"...do I need to do anything ?


----------



## hello-hi (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Senior Members, 
I am still confused whether I (pry applicant) can come back after 189 PR VISA activation, and My wife who is secondary applicant can stay back in Australia. I will join her after completing my one year current project. I was told that I can do that, does it have any future implication. I am really thankful to this forum members esp KeeDa and other senior members. I shall remain grateful to them


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello all,

I applied 489 sp visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was tod the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

hello-hi said:


> Hi Senior Members,
> I am still confused whether I (pry applicant) can come back after 189 PR VISA activation, and My wife who is secondary applicant can stay back in Australia. I will join her after completing my one year current project. I was told that I can do that, does it have any future implication. I am really thankful to this forum members esp KeeDa and other senior members. I shall remain grateful to them


I don't think so. No future implications. Would be good for your married life if you could come back and join her at the earliest... Cheers!


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

*Change of passport details*

Hi All,

I recently had my passport renewed and sent a certified copy of my new passport along with form 929 to brisbane visa and citizenship office's postal address (PO Box number). As per online tracking it was delivered on 3rd of May 2016 and I also sent the form via email but so far the information has not been updated as VEVO still shows old passport number. I'm not sure how long will it take to have the new passport details updated in their system. Just need some advice on whether I should wait or call them and check.


----------

